# Was lest ihr gerade?



## Minati (17. Juli 2007)

Moin zusammen,

die Essens- und Musikthreads scheinen ja gut anzukommen. Deswegen eröffne ich diesen Thread, in der Hoffnung, den ein oder anderen Buchtipp ergattern zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lese zur Zeit von Christopher Moore "Ein todsicherer Job".

Im Großen und Ganzen geht es um den Tod, viel Höllenhundsabber, durch "Mietzi"-sterbende Menschen und Totenboten. Wer sich also schon immer mal für den Job als Tod - ja, der Tod .. ihr wisst schon, der Mann/Frau mit Sense und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, interessiert hat und auf ein paar (eigentlich sind es ziemlich viele) Lacher nicht verzichten möchte, sollte sich dieses Buch mal zur Gemüte ziehen (oder halt ergooglen - oder mich oder Glubschauge fragen)

So, nun seid ihr dran .. immer her mit den Büchern die ihr zur Zeit lest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long


----------



## Satanhimself (17. Juli 2007)

neben dem essen und musik threat find ich den sogar irgenwie sehenswert

also ich lese zur zeit die warcraft bücher

tag des drachen ( gelesen )     ( handelt von der bedrohung der alliance und allem restlichem leben durch deathwing )
lord des clans    ( grad dabei)  ( es handelt von thralls schicksal)
der letzte wächter                   ( keine ahnung )

wirklich empfehlenswert

glaub da wird mir jeder zustimmen der sie gelesen hat


----------



## LuBeLiMo (17. Juli 2007)

christoph hardebusch - die trolle


----------



## Nofel (17. Juli 2007)

Warum Männer nicht zuhören und Frauen nicht einparken können.

Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## LuBeLiMo (17. Juli 2007)

Nofel schrieb:


> Warum Männer nicht zuhören und Frauen nicht einparken können.
> 
> Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen.



hab ich auch schon gelesen ist nicht schlecht


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Juli 2007)

Markus Heitz - Die Zwerge (durch)
Markus Heitz - Der Krieg der Zwerge (durch)
Markus Heitz - Die Rache der Zwerge


----------



## Minati (17. Juli 2007)

Mittlerweile bin ich mit Christopher Morres "Ein todsicherer Job" durch.

Und mein letztes Buch war "Ohne ein Wort". In diesem Buch geht es darum, wie eine Frau mit ihrem Ehemann herausgfinden will, warum ihre Familie vor 25 Jahren einfach spurlos verschwunden ist. Ein ziemlich spannendes Buch. 

Leider bin ich mit diesem Buch auch wieder durch und werde mich deshalb nochmal meinem Lieblingsbuch "Glennkill - Ein Schafskrimi" widmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie richtig vermutet, geht es da um Schafe (die kleinen wollenen Lebewesen die laut "Mähhh" machen) die den Mörder ihres Schäfers stellen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soweit ich mich erinnere, ist auch ein kleines Schafsdaumenkino vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otty Peek (17. Juli 2007)

Herr Lehmann- geiles Buch^^.


----------



## Stoffl (17. Juli 2007)

buffed.de forum-thread...


----------



## Minati (17. Juli 2007)

Stoffl schrieb:


> buffed.de forum-thread...



eigentlich war von Büchern die Rede ...


----------



## Thront (17. Juli 2007)

Tom Robbins:


"Buntspecht" 

das genialste buch der welt, les es einmal im jahr- jetzt schon 5 jahre


----------



## Isegrim (17. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Engl. Original. Sci-Fi Klassiker. Klickt auf das Bild für eine Beschreibung.


----------



## Hoazl (17. Juli 2007)

Momentan lese ich Harry Potter 4 (fast fertig), ich will noch vorm Erscheinen des neuen alle durchbringen (auch wenn ich das wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen werde *gg*).

Außerdem lese ich momentan noch die "Wächter"-Reihe von Sergej Lukianenko, sehr spannend geschrieben. Nach HP ist dann der 3. Band hiervon dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## The Holy Paladin (17. Juli 2007)

Robert Ludlum - Der Tristan Betrug


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (17. Juli 2007)

@Isegrim, Neuromancer ist wirklich ziemlich cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich lese zur Zeit:

Tad Williams - Otherland - Fluss aus blauem Feuer


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Juli 2007)

immo prüfungsskripte ~.~

und Cornelia Funke - Tintenherz (hab was für Fantasy übrig^^)

muss das möglichst bis samstag den 21. durchbringen, dann is hp7 in englisch dran^^

@Hoazl: fehlen dir ja nur noch 1750 seiten bis band 7 wenn du durch 4 durch bist XD


----------



## Sartanshexer (19. Juli 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> neben dem essen und musik threat find ich den sogar irgenwie sehenswert
> 
> also ich lese zur zeit die warcraft bücher
> 
> ...


jau die sind echt gut giebt aber schon viel mehr bücher wie die die du angegeben hast

STANDARDBÜCHER
Tag des Drachen(Gelesen) handelt von  Deathwing und  den 4 Aspekten die bekanntlich drachen sind 
Lord der Clans (Gelesen) hier erfährt mann wie thrall aufwächst und zum kriegshäuptling wird
Der letzte Wächter(Gelesen) hier gehts um Khadgar der der schüler von mediv wird mit sargeras probs usw

KRIEG DER AHNEN REIHE
Band 1 Gelesen Quelle der Ewigkeit Rohnin der held aus day of the dragon wird mit krasus in ein zeitloch gesogen und findet sich in der zeit kurz vor dem angrif der brennenden legio sie treffen auf malfurion tyrande illidan alles die jung ausführung sie wollen die nachtelfen auf den krieg vorbereiten
Band2 Gelesen Die Dämonenseele Deathwing exestiert in dieser zeit noch knüpft direkt an den anderen an wird zu der 2. größten gefahr für rohnin und co zudem kommt noch das er die dämonenseele erschafft und somit sogar die brennende legion zerstören kann
Band 3 Gelesen weis nicht mehr wie er heist geht direkt da weiter wo 2 geendet hatt das hifhlight hier die verbannung illidans die schlach an mount hyjal die den ersten krieg der leion entscheidet


Vielleicht hab ich euch jetzt angeregt sie zu lesen ich persönlich find die bücher geil deswegen lese ich auch die wow bücher

so jetzt kommen dann bald die wow bücher raus eines hab ich schon bin fleissig am lesen


----------



## Minati (19. Juli 2007)

Zur Zeit:

Christopher Moore - Himmelsgöttin

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, bin ich ein kleiner Fan von Christopher Moore (den ich meistens mit Michael Moore verwechsle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ein Ex-Pilot (hat sich mit ner Prostituierten während des Fluges vergnügt, vorher Alkohol getrunken und sich dadurch eine schmerzhafte Verletzung im Genitalbereich zugesogen, zudem hat er währenddessen ein Flugzeug zu schrott gefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) wird gebeten auf einer Insel medizinische Flüge zu erledigen. Im Buch kommen weiterhin folgende Gestalten vor: eine sprechende Fledermaus namens Roberto, ein schwuler Seemann, ein alter Kanibale, ein Doktor, die Frau vom Doktor (meistens nackt), viele Eingeborene, mehrere Ninjas und ein toter Pilot, der für Gott gehalten wird.

Eine herrliche Komödie, bei der mir schon die ein oder andere Lachträne die Wange runtergekullert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> Zur Zeit:
> 
> Christopher Moore - Himmelsgöttin
> 
> ...


lol,die Personen,die du da aufzählst, versprechen ein wirklich witziges Buch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss ich mir auch mal anschauen.les selber gern abgefahrenen Humor und hab mir wieder (wie jedes Jahr) meine Sammlung "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" von Douglas Adams rausgekramt.herrlich...genauso kan nich die Scheibenweltromane von Terry Pratchet empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (19. Juli 2007)

Die Scherbenweltromane sind auch immer wieder witzig. Hierbei könnte ich "Rollende Steine" (also die Geschichte von "Musik mit Steinen drin") nur empfehlen. Sowie "Farben der Magie"


----------



## Satanhimself (19. Juli 2007)

was ich auch noch empfehlen kann ist von douglas adams:

"der elektrische mönch"
"der dunkle lange fünfuhr tee der seelen"

wenn man einmal drin ist einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wer douglas adams kennt weiß was ich mein


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> Die Scherbenweltromane sind auch immer wieder witzig. Hierbei könnte ich "Rollende Steine" (also die Geschichte von "Musik mit Steinen drin") nur empfehlen. Sowie "Farben der Magie"


ähmmm...*Klugscheissermodus ein* auch wenn das hier ein wow-forum ist,so heissen die doch Scheibenweltromane..Scherbenweltromane deutet ein wenig auf bc hin...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Klugscheissermodus aus*
aber Farben der Magie ist tatsächlich auch einer meiner Lieblingsbücher von Pratchet.wahrscheinlich aber auch weil dieses Buch eines der ersten Bücher von ihm war,die hier in Deutschland erschienen sind.die aktuellen haben irgendwie ihren Reiz verloren.lag aber auch damals an dem guten Ricewind...ach ja *zurücklehn und eine Pfeiffe anstecken*


----------



## Minati (19. Juli 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ähmmm...*Klugscheissermodus ein* auch wenn das hier ein wow-forum ist,so heissen die doch Scheibenweltromane..Scherbenweltromane deutet ein wenig auf bc hin...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hast du allerdings Recht, ich weiß auch gar nicht wie ich auf "Scherbenwelt" komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumal ich gar kein WoW mehr zocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Klugscheissermodus on* Der Zauberer heißt Rincewind und nicht Ricewind *Klugscheissermodus off* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was mich daran erinnert, unbedingt mal wieder "Discworld" zu zocken, wenn das überhaupt noch spielbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juli 2007)

*Klugscheissermodus on* Der Zauberer heißt Rincewind und nicht Ricewind *Klugscheissermodus off* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]
haha,geil,Touchez... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
tja,Discworld lief damals irgendwie nich bei mir und wird es jetzt wohl erst recht nicht wollen.hab das Spiel damals mal in die runde Ablage entsorgt...
von Terry Pratchet war auch "Wachen,Wachen" sehr genial,aber momentan les ich etwas gänzlich anderes.nämlich Romane aus dem Warhammer(Gotrek und Felix) und Warhammer 40000(jedes Buch von Gaunts Geister und Space Marines um Ragnar)Bereich...


----------



## Asfalot (20. Juli 2007)

Komisch das die hier noch nciht erwähnt wurden^^

Stan Nichols (oder so) "Die Orks"

Ansonsten empfehlenswert 
R. A. Salvatore Die Saga vom Dunkelelf, und "Leben in den vergessenen Welten"


----------



## Apokalyptyka (20. Juli 2007)

Anne Rice "Violin" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (20. Juli 2007)

harry potter band 8 xDDDDDDDD

ne joke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von Douglas Adams per anhalter durch die galaxis, ein resturant am ende des universums, einmal rupert und zurück, machs gut und danke für den fisch, Das Leben, das Universum und der ganze Rest


----------



## Lilo07 (20. Juli 2007)

also grad eben deinen thread und als buch lese ich zurzeit das lied von eis und feuer 7,"zeit der krähen"
wenn ich des zu ende habe fang ich mit den herr der ringe büchern an


----------



## OdSt (20. Juli 2007)

j.r.r. tolkien  silmarilion


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juli 2007)

Asfalot schrieb:


> Komisch das die hier noch nciht erwähnt wurden^^
> 
> Stan Nichols (oder so) "Die Orks"
> 
> ...


stimmt,"Die Orks" war auch sehr gut.endlich mal aus der Sicht der Orks...
ach ja und der gute alte Dunkelelf Drizzt...


----------



## Minati (20. Juli 2007)

Zu den Douglas Adams Büchern: Ich liebe ja den manisch-depressiven Roboter. Ich will auch so einen haben. Mein nächstes Buch wird folgendes sein:

Christopher Moore - die Bibel nach Biff

Ist eine kleine Verarschung der Bibel. Die Geschichte wird durch Levi - den man Biff nennt - erzählt. Er ist der beste Kumpel von Jesus. Und weil Jesus ja der Messias ist und diverse Sachen nicht machen kann, schickt er Levi immer vor. So kommt es, dass Levi mit diversen Prostituierten schlafen muss um Jesus von dieser "Sünde" zu erzählen. Desweiteren kommen noch abgehackte Steinpenisse, diverse Taufen, ein Yeti, viele viele Römer und Maria Magdalena - die Marry genannt wird - vor.

Eine herrliche Parodie. Dieses Buch ist nicht zu empfehlen, wenn ihr gläubig sein solltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (20. Juli 2007)

ist das das wo der biff immer nen frosch (?) irgendwie tötet 
und jesus ihn immer wieder wiederbelebt ?

 &#8364;: hups hab das "Mein nächstes Buch wird folgendes sein:" überlesen


----------



## Minati (20. Juli 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> ist das das wo der biff immer nen frosch (?) irgendwie tötet
> und jesus ihn immer wieder wiederbelebt ?
> 
> €: hups hab das "Mein nächstes Buch wird folgendes sein:" überlesen




Rüschtüsch .. der Kandidat bekommt 100 Punkte und darf sich einen Mixer wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (20. Juli 2007)

The God Delusion von Dawkins.


----------



## Jazira (20. Juli 2007)

"Wächter des Tages" von Sergej Lukianenko


----------



## AhLuuum (20. Juli 2007)

buffed.de-Forum


/edit: NEIN zu spät-.- "Die Zwerge" ist übrigens der beste Teil der 3 Bücher.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juli 2007)

Gestern abend habe ich in einem Lesemarathon den zweiten Band des "Zeitspirale" Zyklus aus dem "Magic the Gathering" zuende gelesen und mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass der dritte noch nicht übersetzt vorliegt. 

Davon abgesehen, arbeite ich mich generell wieder durch meine alte Magic Reihe. Der Bruderkrieg mit Urza und Mishra gehört definitiv zu den besten Romanen über Spiele. Man merkt, regelrecht wie sehr Jeff Gruber das Spiel selber mochte.


----------



## Hoazl (20. Juli 2007)

@ichbinnnichtschuld: Guter Geschmack - Tintenherz & -blut hab ich auch daheim stehen und regelrecht verschlungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mittlerweile bin ich übrigens auf Seite 210 / 607 vom englischen HP6, und ich will den heut noch fertig kriegen dass ich morgen Reibungslos mit dem 7er anfangen kann *gg* - vll. sollte ich heute mal nen Leseabend einlegen...

@Jazira: Ebenfalls guter Geschmack *grins*

MFG


----------



## Tsung (23. Juli 2007)

hm nette BÜcher mitdabei^^

also ich lese momentan Woflgang Hohlbein- Anubis (naja mag den Typen zwar net so wirklich aber dieses ist doch sehr spannend^^)

ansonsten lese ich noch ganz viele andere sachen da ich Buchhändlerin bin XD (kein scherz^^)

also wer gerne Tips möchte oder auch hat-bitte bei mir melden^^


----------



## Vibria (23. Juli 2007)

Ich les grad "Die Trolle"... ist ganz ok, aber nicht überragend.
Danach werd ich wohl "Horus" von Hohlbein lesen. (Der Nachfolger von "Anubis" ;-)).


----------



## Suiginto (23. Juli 2007)

Ich les momentan "Battle Angel Alita - Last Order" von Yukito Kishiro.
Ein Klassiker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten les ich noch "XXXHolic" von Clamp, "Berserk" von  Kentaro Miura, "Black Lagoon" von Rei Hiroe, und "Gunsmith Cats" von Kenichi Sonoda...und noch etliche andere Serien, aber ich hab keine Lust, die jetzt alle aufzulisten.

Und...ja, ich lese eigentlich nur Mangas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (24. Juli 2007)

Naja, ich würde es bei Mangas, Comics etc nicht unbedingt als "lesen" bezeichnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (24. Juli 2007)

ich auch. das ist mehr so "ansehn"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber solange buchstaben drinne vorkommen is das ja ganz gut.

liest man die dinger eigentlich wirklich rückwärts?


----------



## Malchio (24. Juli 2007)

"Wachen Wachen" von Terry Pratchet, Scheibenweltroman vom Heyne Verlag


----------



## Suiginto (25. Juli 2007)

Ah, ich sehe schon...die üblichen Vorurteile, die man als Manga-Leser tagtäglich antrifft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja, die meisten Mangas liest man tatsächlich rückwärts.


----------



## Kenerul (25. Juli 2007)

Ich hab gestern mit dem Buch "Das Geheimnis des 13. Apostels" von Michel Benoît angefangen, durch viel PvP aber noch nicht richtig dazugekommen, aber ich hab Ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Buch:


Der Mord an einem französischen Mönch im Zug Rom-Paris führt in die dunkle Vergangenheit des Vatikans. Nur Bruder Nil weiss, dass Andrei Hinweise auf einen dreizehnten Apostel hatte, den wirklichen >Lieblingsjünger< Jesu.
Pater Nil stösst auf die Sekte der Nazarener und auf den Mann, der als einziger am Grab Jesu etwas gesehen hat, was niemals bekannt werden darf.
Und dann ist Nil der Gejagte.


Die letzen Bücher die ich gelesen habe:

Pinocchio-Syndrom
Gefährliche Gewächse
Todesschwur (James Patterson)
Der siebte Tod
Der Code


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juli 2007)

Zum Buch:
Der Mord an einem französischen Mönch im Zug Rom-Paris führt in die dunkle Vergangenheit des Vatikans. Nur Bruder Nil weiss, dass Andrei Hinweise auf einen dreizehnten Apostel hatte, den wirklichen >Lieblingsjünger< Jesu.
Pater Nil stösst auf die Sekte der Nazarener und auf den Mann, der als einziger am Grab Jesu etwas gesehen hat, was niemals bekannt werden darf.
Und dann ist Nil der Gejagte.
Die letzen Bücher die ich gelesen habe:

[/quote]
hi,hört sich echt interessant an,auch wenn es ein bischen spät auf der "Da Vinci-Code"-Welle reitet...man kann ja echt viel zu dem Thema schreiben.wichtig ist für mich aber nur ob es spannend geschrieben ist,dann ist mir auch egal ob es schon x Vorgänger mit ähnlichem Thema gegeben hat...ich werd mal heute ein bischen im Buchladen darin rumblättern


----------



## Ghosar (25. Juli 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Die letzen Bücher die ich gelesen habe:
> hi,hört sich echt interessant an,auch wenn es ein bischen spät auf der "Da Vinci-Code"-Welle reitet...man kann ja echt viel zu dem Thema schreiben.wichtig ist für mich aber nur ob es spannend geschrieben ist,dann ist mir auch egal ob es schon x Vorgänger mit ähnlichem Thema gegeben hat...ich werd mal heute ein bischen im Buchladen darin rumblättern




Klugscheissmodus an:

Der Da Vinci-Code ist nicht der erst Roman von Dan Brown, sondern vielmehr ein schlechter Abklatsch von Illuminati. Auch Illuminati ist nicht das erste Buch in dieser Richtung gewesen. 

Klugscheissmodus aus:

Habe gerade die Krieg der Zwerge Trilogie von Markus Heitz gelesen. Fand ich klasse. Obwohl mein geliebter Elf schlecht wegkommt. Aber das ist künstleriche Freiheit. Hier die Titel:
Die Zwerge
Der Krieg der Zwerge 
Die Rache der Zwerge
Ausserdem warte ich auf den dritten Teil von Eragon. 

Ghosar

P.S.: Echt seltsam, normalerweise lese ich hauptsächlich Krimis. Seit WOW aber immer mehr Fantasy.


----------



## Ikuni (25. Juli 2007)

hm lol also ich würde ein manga auch nicht als buch bezeichnen sondern eben als manga xD
mangas sind was besonderes besonders von kaori yuki x3
naja hab vorhin goth von otsuichi und kendi oiwa gelesen <3
aus der sicht eines serienmörders geschrieben und zwei schüler geraten mit hinein weil sie sich eben dafür interessieren (klingt langweilig is aber nicht so xD)
sind auch schöne bilder von den opfern dabei 
(ich liebe blut und gemetzel *muhahaha* =3)

es gibt jedoch auch manga-romane also verschriftliche mangas o.o von fushigi yuugi zum beispiel^^


----------



## Thareen (29. Juli 2007)

Night Pleasures von Sherrilyn Kenyon. Band 2 aus der Dark Hunter Reihe.

Wie ich zu der Buchreihe kam:
Habe mir mal im letzten Amerikaaufenthalt ein Buch an einem Kiosk gekauft, da mir so langsam der Lesestoff dort ausging (lange Wartezeiten an Flughäfen, Fernflüge etc.). Nachdem ich dieses Buch durchgelesen hatte und dieses mir sehr gefallen hatte, habe ich mich per Google ein wenig über die Schriftstellerin schlau gemacht um zu sehen was diese sonst noch so auf den Markt gebracht hatte. Dabei durfte ich dann feststellen dass ich Band 13 aus einer ganzen Buchreihe erwischt hatte^^ Dies war nirgends an dem Buch selbst erwähnt.
Kurz darauf die anderen Bücher (1-12) Nachbestellt und auch erhalten. Band 14 soll im August auf den Markt kommen.

Zu der Buchreihe selbst:
Die Dark Hunter Reihe spielt vornemlich in der heutigen Zeit und lässt eine etwas andere, aber dennoch sehr interessante Sicht auf altbekannte Themen wie Vampyrismus, übernatürliches, antike Götter, Magie und solcherlei Themen zu.
Die verwendeten geschichtlichen Hintergründe (vornehmlich Vorgeschichte) entsprechen alle der Realität und sind auch sehr leicht z.b. über das Internet via Wikipedia und dergleichen zu bestätigen.
Die Bücher sind meiner Meinung zwar eher auf Frauen als Zielgruppe ausgelegt, aber dennoch auch sehr interessant für das männliche Geschlecht. Meines erachtens nach aber erst ab 16 zu empfehlen, da es doch teilweise sehr ins Detail geht *g*
Die Bücher lassen sich zwar auch einzeln und unabhängig voneinander lesen, nur geht dann teilweise der Hintergrund verloren und man versteht viele Anspielungen auf bereits vergangene Ereignisse nicht ganz so leicht, als wenn man diese in richtiger Reihenfolge liest.

P.s. Die Bücherreihe existiert wenn mich nicht alles täuscht auch auf deutsch, jedoch kenne ich die Titel dabei nicht, da ich generell nur in der Sprache kaufe in der diese auch urspünglich geschrieben wurden.
Im Falle dieser Bücherreihe wäre das englisch.


----------



## Crossriku (29. Juli 2007)

Also ich lese gerade Wächter der NAcht (erster Teil von4 Büchern)
sonst würde ich euch die Eragon reihe empfehlen bei der 2 von 3 Büchern bereits erschienen sind


----------



## Morghulis (29. Juli 2007)

Ich lese gerade Schattenherz, den 3 Band aus der Reihe Legenden des Raben von James Barclay, die Chroniken des Raben hab ich schon durch, aber die Legenden gefallen mir bisher besser die Chroniken waren meiner Meinung nach nur Fantasy Durchschnitt, nett aber nichts außergewöhnliches, die Legenden würde ich etwas höher einstufen aber vielleicht hab ich mich mittlerweile an die Söldnertruppe auch nur gewöhnt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sephyrot (29. Juli 2007)

Also ich lese grad Warcraft Band 1: Der Tag des Drachen.
Was ich auch noch empfelen kann ist Vollidiot und Resturlaub
von Tommy Joud, einfach nur geil^^


----------



## Dagon1 (1. August 2007)

Ich lese zur Zeit die "Vampire Chronicles" Reihe von Anne Rice (Hollywoodverfilmung des ersten Bands: Interview mit einem Vampir) und die Reihe um Jack Aubrey von Patrick O'Brian (Hollywoodverfilmung verschiedener Bände gemischt: Master & Commander).


Beim Ersteren wurde ich durch den Film aufmerksam beim  Letzteren durch ähnliche Buchreihen um Seekriegshelden der Napolionischen Kriege wie z.B. Hornblowerreihe oder Bolithoreihe.



Mit literarischem Gruss


Tarrion


----------



## Minati (8. August 2007)

Zur Zeit:

Clive Cussler - Hebt die Titanic

Ich liebe den Autor, aber nur, wenn Dirk Pitt in seinen Romanen vorkommt. Mit dem anderen komm ich nciht so klar - habe ihn auch noch nicht gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Keine Ahnung wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal so ne Frage in die Runde: Wenn ihr Bücher lest, stellt ihr euch auch die Charaktere vor, wie sie ausschauen? Könnt ihr bei manchen Situationen mitfiebern und habt ihr die Szenen vor Augen?


----------



## Satanhimself (8. August 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> Mal so ne Frage in die Runde: Wenn ihr Bücher lest, stellt ihr euch auch die Charaktere vor, wie sie ausschauen? Könnt ihr bei manchen Situationen mitfiebern und habt ihr die Szenen vor Augen?



fänd ich komisch wenn nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn das bei einem buch nicht auftritt leg ich es weg, weil es dann einfach nicht das ist was ich will
immer wieder schön wenn man sich total in etwas vertieft und die geschichte bildlich vor seinem inneren auge abläuft

zur zeit lese ich "Der Fall Jane Eyre" von Jasper Fforde und ich muss sagen einfach nur hammer !
es geht um literatur-terror , werwölfe , dodos, buchwürmer , dem krimkrieg ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. August 2007)

Momentan lese ich das Malleus Maleficarum. Der Hexenhammer.

Vielleicht find ich ja ne Taktik gegen Warlocks mit dem Ding... :>


----------



## Amarillo (8. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr gut geschrieben und inhaltlich werden die kehrseiten des krieges dargestellt!


----------



## Minati (8. August 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Momentan lese ich das Malleus Maleficarum. Der Hexenhammer.
> 
> Vielleicht find ich ja ne Taktik gegen Warlocks mit dem Ding... :>



Das Buch wollte ich auch unbedingt mal lesen. Einige Auszüge kenn ich ja schon aus "Die Knebel von Mavelon" (auch ein Büchertipp - darin kommen vor: die Erfindung der Pille im Mittelalter, Micheangelo (ihr wisst scho, der Künstler), viele Pferde (eins wurde "Wurst" getauft), noch mehr Kinder, ein Narr, die Pest, viel Pferdeurin, Sklavenbefreiung und ein verunfallter Penis *lach*) geschrieben wurde dieses Buch von Steffi von Wolff. Nicht unbedingt ein Mädchenbuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu empfehlen sind von der Autorin außerdem: Fremd Küssen sowie Reeperwahn (darin kommen vor: ein kurzsichtiges Krokodil, 4 Pornozeitschriftenredakteurinnen, ein Leichenbestatter, Labskaus, mehrere Morde, Kokain - das wie Backpulver ausschaut (Zitat) sowie ein seltsamer Auftragskiller).

Ähm .. wo war ich? Ach ja, beim Hexenhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also, NEEEEEED 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon allein um auszutesten, ob ich eine Hexe bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith hat gerade bei Wikipedia reingeschaut und musste laut lachen bei folgendem Abschnitt:

Nicht zufällig dominieren im zweiten Teil des Werkes die magischen Praktiken, die sich auf den Geschlechtsverkehr und die männliche Impotenz (durch Wegzaubern des Glieds) beziehen.

- Wegzaubern des Glieds ---- HERR-LICH, ich lach jetzt noch. Also Kerle, seit lieb zu mir ansonsten zauber ich euch was weg *lach*


----------



## Cynda (8. August 2007)

Es gibt für mich immer wieder einen Pflichttermin, das sind die Harry Potter Bände... 
Und da am 21.07. gerade der letzte Teil raus gekommen ist bin ich natürlich gerade am lesen.

Leider hab ich nicht soviel Zeit, meistens in der Früh statt der Tageszeitung und im Bus zur Arbeit und wenn im Fernsehn nix gscheites kommt kanns auch passieren, dass ich ein bissl lese.

Im Grunde genommen aber lese ich eher meine Studien- Skripten und lerne für Prüfungen. Da bleibt sowieso fast keine Zeit über.


----------



## Xebtria (8. August 2007)

ich hab mal wieder das hier aus meinem schrank gekramt.
schön kurz, super geschrieben und super spannend. zwar eigentlich für eine etwas jüngere generation geschrieben (so kA, 8te klasse oder die richtung), aber trotzdem imo für jeden lesenswert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (8. August 2007)

Ich lese grad "Das Schwer in der Stille" - Der Erste Band der Reihe "Der Clan der Otori" - Die anderen 2 gibbet zwar auch aber erst wenn ich den zu ende gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem - Autorin : Lian Hearn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Naja, in echt natürlich mit mehr Details usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lambi-! (8. August 2007)

Ich les grad Ulldart - Die Dunkle Zeit 5ie Magie des Herrschers
Von Markus Heitz, gefaellt mir sehr, sehr gut.
Die besten Buecher, die ich gelesen habie Zwerge(alle, also 1-3)
Die Elfen(1 am besten,2 und 3 auch sehr gut)
Eragon(alle bis jetzt erschienenen, also 1 und 2)
Boot Camp
Epic
Anders(alle, also 1-4)
Die Drachenreiterin(1-2, |3 kommt noch)

Sind zwar einige, aber die sind einfach alle geil.


----------



## Morycia (8. August 2007)

Nach Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows fange ich jetzt (wieder einmal) mit Lycidas an, dem Beginn der Trilogie, geschrieben vom deutschen Autor Christoph Marzi (2. Band: Lilith, 3. Band: Lumen).


----------



## Dorandilas (10. August 2007)

Wieder einmal Herr der Ringe.


----------



## Mondryx (10. August 2007)

öhm ja, ich les gerade Meteor von Dan Brown und fang danach Diabolus an...


----------



## Jokkerino (10. August 2007)

Ich lese diesen Thread!Einen Moment!Ich kann doch nicht lesen!!Scheisse
http://www.stiftunglesen.de/wir/forum/foru...forum41_13.html


----------



## Organasilver (13. August 2007)

Ich les grad alle Anne Rice Bücher aus der Chronik der Vampire (mal wieder)
Ist aber immer wieder spannend...nur leider fehlt mir der zweite Teil (Fürst der Finsternis)


----------



## Gelena (13. August 2007)

Ich muss gestehen dass ich mittlerweile so gut wie alle von Henning Mankell erschienenen Bücher im Regal stehen habe und nun auf neuen Stoff wart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beste von allen war für mich bisher "Die Rückkehr des Tanzlehrers", sehr gutes Buch. Allerdings ein Büchlein außerhalb der Reihe.


----------



## Dogar (13. August 2007)

Also ich lese Momentan

Perry Rhodan silberne Sammelbänder Band 14 (momentan)
Die Zwerge 1-3 (zuendegelesen)
Honor Harrington (Alle Bände gelesen)
Warhammer 40K (von Wiliam King und Dan Abnett)
Herr Der Ringe (Mindestens einmal pro Jahr diesmal im Februar gelesen)


----------



## Minati (14. August 2007)

Die Knebel von Mavelon - Steffi von Wolff

Es kommen vor: Hexen, die Pille, Pferde, die Pest, Dildette Robusta (ja, Dildos), Robin Hood, ein Scharfrichter, viele Verfolgungen, ne Menge Sex, Klaus Störtebecker, die Königin von England, die Erfindung von Penicillin, viele Hinrichtungen, ein eingewachsener Zehennagel *lach*, eine ekelhafte Szene uuuuund *mist, ich muss noch was spannendes finden* die Sklavenbefreiung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (15. August 2007)

tom robbins " wild ducks flying backward"





nur zu empfehlen (an sich wie alle robbins bücher).
die verändern das ganze leben^^


----------



## Minati (15. August 2007)

Zu Hause wartet auf mich noch der allerneueste Clive Cussler Roman, welcher noch eingeschweißt in unserem Bücherregal steht.

Nur kann ich den erst Anfang Oktober lesen, weil mein oller Vadda *lach* der Meinung ist, dieses Buch nach Norwegen (eingeschweißt !!!) mitnehmen zu müssen. Kann den nicht mal jmd anrufen und ihm mitteilen, dass ich das Buch lesen möchte und es eh in 3 Tagen durchgelesen habe? Büüüüüdddeeeeee *schnef*


----------



## Casionara (15. August 2007)

Bin grad dabei mal wieder Perry Rhodan zu lesen Silberbände 1-50 hab ich mir mal geleistet bin grad bei 12 mitte also noch viel zu lesen


----------



## AhLuuum (15. August 2007)

Ich lese momentan grade Matthew Reilly und kann garnich genug von dem Typen bekommen.


----------



## k0lip0 (16. August 2007)

ich lese gerade epic is echt ein witziges buch vorallem für rollenspieler

habs hier mal verlinkt


----------



## Topperharly (16. August 2007)

die patchnotes von 2.2.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will ma wissen wie ein hexxer und schamane im higklevel bereich sind deswegen testrealm. zum glück is der noch on


----------



## Stempel (17. August 2007)

zur zeit lese ich Die Unsterblichen von Hohlbein. eigentlich sind die bücher ganz gut, nur der held der geschichte scheint mir ein echtes weichei zu sein.


----------



## Samaria (17. August 2007)

Jilliane Hoffman - Cupido

kann ich nur weiterempfehlen^^


----------



## Organasilver (20. August 2007)

@ Stempel

Das is halt Hohlbein, ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe die Chronik der Vampire inzwischen verlassen und lese Ivanhoe von Walter Scott.
Ganz alter Schinken, aber interresant..


----------



## Stempel (20. August 2007)

das paßt jetzt vielleicht nicht wirklich zum thema, aber ich hoffe man verzeiht mir.-)

ich frag mich warum der erscheinungstermin von Die Orks -Blutrache- immer wieder verschoben wird.

es sollte zum ersten mal im oktober 2006 erscheinen (laut amazon) doch der termin wird immer wieder verschoben, was mich schon ein bischen neugierig macht.


----------



## Tsung (20. August 2007)

kann sein das es streitigkeiten mit verlag gibt.druckerei scheisse macht etc blabla blubb blubb.....gibt halt viele gründe warum ein buch später erscheint..zb der dritte band von eragon,ist zwar fertig aber Paolini will ihn nicht gleichzeitg mit harry7 auf den markt bringen..verständlich^^


----------



## Slit Un&#39;goro (20. August 2007)

Walter Moers - "Die 13 1/2 Leben des Käptn Blaubär"

Für alle Freunde des etwas verqueren Humors und der genial absurden Art von Walter Moers ein richtig geiles Buch.
Für alle Anderen vermutlich totaler Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (20. August 2007)

Slit schrieb:


> Walter Moers - "Die 13 1/2 Leben des Käptn Blaubär"
> 
> Für alle Freunde des etwas verqueren Humors und der genial absurden Art von Walter Moers ein richtig geiles Buch.
> Für alle Anderen vermutlich totaler Müll
> ...



schönes buch !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich les zur zeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab erst gestern angefangen aber bis jetzt ist es gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (20. August 2007)

Slit schrieb:


> Walter Moers - "Die 13 1/2 Leben des Käptn Blaubär"
> 
> Für alle Freunde des etwas verqueren Humors und der genial absurden Art von Walter Moers ein richtig geiles Buch.
> Für alle Anderen vermutlich totaler Müll
> ...



Jap, habe ich bereits 3.mal gelesen und könnte es immer wieder lesen.


----------



## Aniliana (21. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese gerade "der Patient" von John Katzenbach.

LG Aniliana


----------



## Cope22 (21. August 2007)

Stephen King - Das Spiel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doc. Sick (21. August 2007)

Immoment lese ich:
"Rätsel vergangener Kulturen: Geheimnisse des Unbekannten" von Klaus Schröder
Für jeden Geschichtsfan nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Aniliana (21. August 2007)

Cope22 schrieb:


> Stephen King - Das Spiel
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

das ist ein wirklich geniales Buch..wie so einiges von S.King.

LG Aniliana


----------



## OllyHal (21. August 2007)

ich lese gerade das neue buffed-Magazin (kam heute per Post) :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war nur noch nicht das T-Shirt bei :-(  naja, kommt bestimmt noch


----------



## Atura (22. August 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Momentan lese ich das Malleus Maleficarum. Der Hexenhammer.
> 
> Vielleicht find ich ja ne Taktik gegen Warlocks mit dem Ding... :>



Sag, ist das Buch wirklich so grotesk wie beschrieben °°


----------



## Vreen (22. August 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> die Essens- und Musikthreads scheinen ja gut anzukommen. Deswegen eröffne ich diesen Thread, in der Hoffnung, den ein oder anderen Buchtipp ergattern zu können
> 
> ...




also ich les gerade deinen thread


----------



## Isegrim (22. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Klickt auf das Bild für eine Beschreibung)

Herrgott, Bukowski läßt sich so herrlich verschlingen. Ich liebe diesen Kerl.


----------



## Stupsichen (23. August 2007)

Ich lese zur Zeit mal wieder *Stein und Efeu* von Glenna McReynolds ....

Ist ne nette Mischung aus Fantasy, romantischer Kitsch und Erotik.... und der 2.Teil einer Reihe...ich glaub, die aus insgesamt drei Büchern besteht...bin mir aber nicht mehr so sicher...


----------



## Slit of Arthas (23. August 2007)

War Bukowski nicht so ein Soft-Porno-Autor? Oder verwechsel ich da was?

Heute per Post bekommen (fast auf den Tag genau 2 JAhre nach meinem 17. Geburtstag, zu welchem ich es eigentlich geschenkt bekommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon wieder Moers. Aber der Mensch ist einfach genial.


----------



## Gweny (24. August 2007)

Nachdem ich *Vollidiot, Rest Urlaub und Millionär * von Tommy Jaud gelesen habe, versuche ich mich an der weibl. Version davon! (*Familien packung * von Susanne Fröhlich)

Wer lachen möchte, sollte sich eines der Bücher ruhig mal durch lesen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xenobra (25. August 2007)

also ich kann wolfgang hohlbein empfehlen hab von dem mit 16 jahren schon etwa 40 bücher oder so gelesen aber meistens nur die fantasy die sind spannend vor allem die enwor saga.
wer sichgerne "gruselt" dem würde ich die moorhexe empfelen die is recht brutal am ende.
in dem buchDas Orakel der Heilerin von Fre`de`ric lenoir gehtt es um glaube und das spannend gestaltet als abenteuer man lent einiges über philosophi und astrologie. (auch wenn man sich nich wie icch dafür interesiert ist es auch für die algemeine bildung gut)
für die jüngeren dies spannend mögen "fear street" is ne reihe von gruselbüchern.
sehr bewegend spannend und vieles mehr ist der clan der otorie von lian hearn
das sollte verfilmt werden ein dreibänder japanorientiert mit elitekämpfer aber keinen ninjas sondern viel besser und verschiedenen clanen dieöfter im krieg sind und einen lord der nich weiß das er ein lord und einer der elitetypen ist der sich vom mächtigsten clan jedoch sein reich erobern muss.
traurig wird es zb als einer der hauptcharaktere nach einigen tagen an hinter den rücken gebundenen händen aufgehängt befreit wird und dann aber keine brauchbaren arme mehr hat und sehr schwach ist so der er ehrenhaft von seinen freunden entheuptet wird. 
es würde noch einiges zu empfehlen geben aber das war im grobendas beste.
viel spaßß beim lesen mfg ich

ps einige haben die bücher "die zwerge" "die rache der zwerge" ".....   empfohlen dafon habe ich auch alle^^
die sind gut


----------



## Aniliana (25. August 2007)

So,

"der Patient" habe ich nun endgültig aufgeben...so was von langweilig ....

Hab mir nun "die Blume des Satans" geschnappt... ein Thriller... hab gestern angefangen und

bin jetzt schon auf Seite 87

LG Aniliana


----------



## MasterV (25. August 2007)

Lese grade die Warcraft Bücher

im moment "Der Tag des Drachen" 

und nebenbei 
- von Cristopher Paolini - Eragon (sind tausendmal besser als der Film!)
- die Magic Triloge/Mirrodin Zyklus

Alles sehr schöne Bücher
ach ja und als Tipp:
Vor ein, zwei Jahren hab ich alle Level 4 Bücher von Andreas Schlüter gelesen, auch ganz lustig, handeln von einer gruppe von Freunden die, meistens durch Computerfehler, irgendwelche Abenteuer erleben, sei es in eine virtuelle Stadt ohne Erwachsene gebeamt zu werden oder fälschlicher weise in einer Jugendstrafanstalt auf dem Mond gefangengehalten zu werden.

Viele Grüße Vreal/Thelron


----------



## Kalvasflam (25. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neuromancer! Ein geniales Buch! Ähnlich wie das Spiel damals auf dem Amiga! Ein Hit.

Ich lese gerade "Wheel of Time", Bd. 2. Kann ich jedem, der auf epische Fantasy im Stile von Tolkien steht, wirklich nur ans Herz legen. Genial! Sobald ich mit den 10+ Bänden durch bin, werde ich mal wieder meine Lieblingsbücher herauskramen: die zwei Dragonlance-Trilogien...


----------



## SapAra (25. August 2007)

Am Montag werde ich mit Blutspur von Kim Harrison anfangen. Bin mal gespannt wie das wird.


----------



## Aniliana (26. August 2007)

SapAra schrieb:


> Am Montag werde ich mit Blutspur von Kim Harrison anfangen. Bin mal gespannt wie das wird.



Hey,

dann sag bitte Bescheid wie es war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG ela


----------



## SapAra (26. August 2007)

Werd dir das wahrscheinlich schon in ein paar Tagen sagen können, wenn ich da an mein Lesetempo zur Zeit denke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aniliana (26. August 2007)

SapAra schrieb:


> Werd dir das wahrscheinlich schon in ein paar Tagen sagen können, wenn ich da an mein Lesetempo zur Zeit denke.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




So gehts mir auch...

das Buch das ich derzeit lese hab ich zur Hälfte durch,
denke mal spätestens morgen ist es beendet *lach

LG Ela


----------



## Aniliana (27. August 2007)

so..

fertig gelesen...

Nun ist "Der Meister" von Tess Gerritsen dran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Ela


----------



## SapAra (28. August 2007)

Also die ersten knapp 100 Seiten von "Blutspur" gefallen mir ziemlich gut. Schöner Schreibstil und ein ziemlich unverbrauchtes Setting. Bisher empfehlenswert.


----------



## -Nemesis- (2. September 2007)

jean-paul satre geschlossene geselschaft für den literatur kurs sehr cooles buch in dem sich 2 frauen und ein man in einem geschlossenen raum wieder finden der für sie zur hölle wird. zusammen fasung bei wiki http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschlossene_Gesellschaft

das buch von satre ist extrem gut sind 62 seiten psycho zeug sehr geil geschrieben

privat deadline fähllt mir schwer es zusammen zufassen ist eine art cyber-action krimi

und nächste woche für den deutsch kurs don charlos ^^


----------



## °Máya° (2. September 2007)

Haruki Murakami - Naokos Lächeln


----------



## SapAra (5. September 2007)

So, ich sollte mich ja hier melden wie mir "Blutspur" gefallen hat. Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Buch. Die Story und das ganze Setting sind einfach mal was anderes, einfach neu und noch unverbraucht. Dazu schreibt die Autorin ziemlich gut und zumindest die Hauptheldin kommt charakterlich gut rüber. Na gut, das Buch ist auch in der ersten Person geschrieben, daher bleiben die Nebenfiguren und ihre Gefühle ein wenig auf der Strecke, aber dennoch gewinnt man diese lieb. So mag ich mir Rachel ohne Jenks und Ivy gar nicht mehr vorstellen.

Der zweite Band wird auf jeden Fall gekauft!


----------



## AhLuuum (5. September 2007)

AAAARGH! Ich brauch was Neues! Am besten Bücher in der Qualität von Matthew Reilly! Gebt mir mal bitte n paar Namen/Titel!


----------



## Aniliana (6. September 2007)

SapAra schrieb:


> So, ich sollte mich ja hier melden wie mir "Blutspur" gefallen hat. Ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Buch. Die Story und das ganze Setting sind einfach mal was anderes, einfach neu und noch unverbraucht. Dazu schreibt die Autorin ziemlich gut und zumindest die Hauptheldin kommt charakterlich gut rüber. Na gut, das Buch ist auch in der ersten Person geschrieben, daher bleiben die Nebenfiguren und ihre Gefühle ein wenig auf der Strecke, aber dennoch gewinnt man diese lieb. So mag ich mir Rachel ohne Jenks und Ivy gar nicht mehr vorstellen.
> 
> Der zweite Band wird auf jeden Fall gekauft!




Hi vielen dank,

werde mir das auf die Liste meiner nächsten Bücher schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Ela


----------



## Aniliana (6. September 2007)

Sagt mal...

kauft ihr euch die Bücher neu,

oder tauscht ihr die ect?

LG Ela


----------



## Kurator (6. September 2007)

Ich kämpfe mich durch "Der Idiot" von Fjodor Dostojewskis. Vom Schreibstil her kaum zu übertreffen. Ist aber ziemlich anstrengend zu lesen. Eins ist jedoch klar, wieso Dostojewski zu den ganz grossen gehört, ist mit dem lesen dieses Buches sonnenklar.

mfg Kurator


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

stupid white man von michael moore.


----------



## apokalyptischer Reiter (6. September 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Markus Heitz - Die Zwerge (durch)
> Markus Heitz - Der Krieg der Zwerge (durch)
> Markus Heitz - Die Rache der Zwerge


   hab ich alle auch gelesen sind alle hammer nur das ende des dritten teil ist nicht nach meinem geschmack 
 und das die orks immer die bösen sind    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
darum lese ich auch noch 'die rückkehr der orks'  von michael  peinkofer da werden mal den elfen die eingeweide rausgeschnitten  *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ich trotzdem alle drei bände der Elfen von Bernard Hennen gelsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(fand ich übrigens ganz toll)


----------



## Dubitare (8. September 2007)

Sitze gerade ebenfalls an der Rache der Zwerge, wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir der erste Teil immernoch am besten gefällt.


----------



## AhLuuum (9. September 2007)

Der erste Teil ist auch der Beste. Mit den weiteren Teilen nimmt die Qualität des Inhaltes meiner Meinung nach stark ab.


----------



## SapAra (9. September 2007)

Aniliana schrieb:


> Sagt mal...
> 
> kauft ihr euch die Bücher neu,
> 
> ...



Ich kauf meine Bücher eigentlich fast immer neu. Ab und an hol ich ma nen Sonderexemplar, was vergünstigt ist, aber ansonsten immer neu. Mit meinen Büchern bin ich eitel, die müssen gut ausschauen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. September 2007)

"Der Mann der lächelte..." von Henning Mankell


----------



## Organasilver (11. September 2007)

Eben mit "Christian F. - Wir Kinder von Bahnhof Zoo" fertig geworden...habs in meiner Kramkiste gefunden und mich gewundert, dass da n Buch drinne lag, dass ich noch gar net gelesen hatte...is auch ziemlich krass...und meiner Meinung nach immer noch aktuell...als nächstes werd ich mir wohl mal wieder die Zwergen-Trilogie (naja, bald Quatrologie) von Landsmann Heitz durchlesen...auch wenn mir das bisherige Ende nicht so richtig schmackhaft is....


----------



## minosha (11. September 2007)

Der Clan der Otori- Der Ruf des Reihers

Die Fortsetzung der Otori Trilogie

Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. September 2007)

minosha schrieb:


> Der Clan der Otori- Der Ruf des Reihers
> 
> Die Fortsetzung der Otori Trilogie
> 
> Kann ich nur empfehlen.




Alle 4 Bücher durch. Sehr schöne Bücher. Auch wenn sich Teil 4 am Anfang ein bisschen zieht.


----------



## Bazdash (12. September 2007)

Ich lese gerade den letten Harry Potter. Ein gutes Buch, bis jetzt, das Ende scheint nicht so gut zu sein, aber da lass ich mich überraschen.


----------



## Aniliana (13. September 2007)

SapAra schrieb:


> Ich kauf meine Bücher eigentlich fast immer neu. Ab und an hol ich ma nen Sonderexemplar, was vergünstigt ist, aber ansonsten immer neu. Mit meinen Büchern bin ich eitel, die müssen gut ausschauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




da ich sehr viel lese,

kann  das auf dauer echt teuer werden,

daher mach ich immer bei ner Tauschbörse mit..

die Bücher sind meist dort im sehr guten Zustand.

Wenn jemand näheres erfahren möchte dnan bitte ne Pn 

LG ela


----------



## Minati (13. September 2007)

Zur Zeit:

Hype von Daniel Price

Es geht um Rap, Amokkläufe, eine Horde nacktspringender Frauen, Blinde und die Wahrheit über Medienmanipulation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Recht amüsant das ganze =)


----------



## K0l0ss (13. September 2007)

Ich habe mein aktuelles Buch kurz unterbrochen um mich durch folgendes Buch zu wälzen:

Madox - Das Alphabet des echten Mannes. (Eine Kampfansage an alle Weicheier.)

Habe ich auf der Klassenfahrt an einer Raststätte in der Buchhandlung gefunden. Muss schon sagen...zum teil sehr genial.

Leider aber viel zu kurz. Bin jetzt schon bei V wie Verdauungsgase.

Kann dieses Buch nur jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Thront (13. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roch (13. September 2007)

hi

also ihr werdet jetzt zwar lachen aber ich les grad:

vom Grillparzer " Ein Traum ein Leben"

aber natürlich nicht freiwillig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Roch


----------



## Organasilver (14. September 2007)

Mal wieder Prattchet - Ab die Post....wird wohl bis morgen vorhalten^^


----------



## Licanin (14. September 2007)

Im Auge des Jägers - von Albert Wacker

Ein Biografie von einem der besten deutschen Scharfschützen des 2.WK Josef "Sepp" Allerberger

Bei diesem Buch wird kein Blatt vor dem Mund genommen! Manchmal wirklich erschreckend was da alles so abging!


----------



## Sarja-Cell (14. September 2007)

Lautlos von Frank Schätzing

Nobody is better


----------



## Aniliana (17. September 2007)

Sarja-Cell schrieb:


> Lautlos von Frank Schätzing
> 
> Nobody is better



Und wie ist dsa Buch?

Ich fand "der schwarm" war absolut klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ela


----------



## Nicce (17. September 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Mal wieder Prattchet - Ab die Post....wird wohl bis morgen vorhalten^^




les ich auch grad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nesco (19. September 2007)

Frank Schätzing  - Der Schwarm 
das Buch ist echt nice!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richerd (19. September 2007)

Diesne Thread ^^ 

Naja ansonsten wieder mal Harry Potter 1-6


----------



## Organasilver (20. September 2007)

hmm...bin mich grad durch meine Pratchett-Sammlung am lesen...ab die post hat mich mal wieder auf den Geschmack gebracht...grad beim fünften Elefanten...(Muss dabei sagen, ich les net wirklich in irgendner reihenfolge...)


----------



## -SEBBO- (20. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich hab grad Cupido & Morpheus (beide Jilliane Hoffman) durch und werde mich jetzt an 7 Minuten zu spät von Kate Pepper wagen, um die Wartezeit auf den neuen Potter zu überstehen ^^


----------



## Jqe (20. September 2007)

Krieg der Ahnen kennen fast ale denk ich mal


----------



## Minati (21. September 2007)

Ich habe gestern mein erstes Buch von J. D. Robb angefangen. Nach knapp sieben Stunden war ich mit dem Buch fertig. Glücklicherweise habe ich mir die ersten 6 Teile schon im Vorfeld gekauft, sodass ich ungehindert mein zweites Buch heute Morgen anfangen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Buchserie handelt es sich um Krimis. Jeder Fall wird mit einem Buch abgeschlossen. Nur die Geschichte der Kommissarin geht weiter.

Die Bücher sind recht amüsant geschrieben, beinhalten viele tote Menschen, es spielt in der Zukunft, es geht um eine Menge Sex und man kann einfach nicht genug von ihnen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haerun (22. September 2007)

_Homo Faber_ von Max Frisch

Neben der Erzählweise stört mich vor allem, dass der Geschichte jeglicher Spannungsmoment fehlt. Man könnte es mit einem Besuch im Kino vergleichen, bei dem jemand vor dem eigentlichen Film bereits das Ende verrät.
Faber ist mir unsympatisch und es ist mir von daher auch ziemlich egal was er denkt und wie er sich in bestimmte Themen reinsteigern kann - Vor allem wenn man seine Meinung dann über 3 Seiten hinweg lesen darf...

Davon abgesehen bekommt es bei mir 4 von 10 möglichen Punkten - Für die besondere Darstellung eines Charakters und für die ungewöhnliche Erzählweise, die mir, wie erwähnt, zwar nicht gefällt, aber trotzdem interessant erscheint


----------



## Yanxley (24. September 2007)

lese auch gad mein neustes prattchet: hohle köpfe..
hab aber erst heut morgen damit angefangen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (24. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das lese ich zzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. September 2007)

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/75516-geforce-...gt-im-test.html

wird morgen gekauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (29. September 2007)

Ich lese zur Zeit die *letzte* Ausgabe der PCPowerplay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (29. September 2007)

Les grad en Buch übern Islam . Viele Sachen sin da echt erschreckend weil der Islam echt des komplette Gegenteil zum Christentum is.


----------



## SapAra (30. September 2007)

Eragon - Das Vermächtnis der Drachenreiter

Das les ich zur Zeit und mir gefällt es doch ziemlich gut. Den Film wollt ich mir erst ansehen, aber hab ich dann doch von abgelassen und das war auch gut so, denn das alles was im Buch vorkommt, is wohl nie im Leben im Film gelandet.


----------



## Shino (30. September 2007)

Bernhard Schlink - der Vorleser


----------



## Organasilver (1. Oktober 2007)

Naja, der Film von Eragon ist eigentlich ganz gut gemacht, natürlich fehlt viel vom Buch, aber als eigenständiger Film durchaus sehenswert (Auch wenn der Schauspieler sein Handwerk neu lernen sollte -.-)

Aber die Bücher sind echt klasse, hab vor einiger Zeit beide gelesen und warte nun auf das dritte, aber erst kommt HP 7^^


----------



## mazze3333 (1. Oktober 2007)

ich les grad den letzten teil der zwerge..des wow sonderheft von pc games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und die fernsehzeitschrift...^^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (1. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (2. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis jetzt bin ich nur am lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarja-Cell (4. Oktober 2007)

Aniliana schrieb:


> Und wie ist dsa Buch?
> 
> Ich fand "der schwarm" war absolut klasse
> 
> ...




Lautlos ist genial... nicht so gut wie der Schwarm, aber trotzdem sehr gut


----------



## Thrawns (5. Oktober 2007)

Lese gerade "The Cell" von Stephen King (auf Englisch). So. Mitteilungsbedürfnis befriedigt.


----------



## Lungentorpedo (5. Oktober 2007)

Der Zauberhut von Terry Pratchett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (5. Oktober 2007)

Hab eben Guards Guards (Auf Deutsch: Wachen, Wachen) abgeschlossen...kommt auf English noch nen Tick besser rüber als auf Deutsch...und werd mich ab nächster woche mal wieder mit Otherland rumschlagen...is echt schwer zu lesen, fast wie das Silmarillion am Anfang...


----------



## Durlok (7. Oktober 2007)

ich liebe Dennis L. McKiernan 
alle seine bücher sind sehr empfelenswert für fantasy liebhaber
http://www.amazon.de/s?ie=UTF8&search-...rnan&page=1


----------



## Tigerlady86 (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich lese zur Zeit wieder mal eins meiner Lieblingsbücher!

Der Todesmarsch von Stephen King

Find das Buch einfach richtig intressant, weil es viele Perspektiven aufzeigt und viele neue Gedanken anregt!

Einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe jetzt "Der Mann der lächelte..." durch.Da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





erst am 27.10 kommt werde ich mich denk ich mal bis dahin durch "Die Hunde von Riga" blättern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (8. Oktober 2007)

lese seit jahren keine bücher mehr, will anscheinend dumm und ungebildet bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich les im Moment "Verrückt in Alabama"... geht da um ne Frau die ihrem Mann den Kopf abgesägt hat und damit durch Amerika reist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Oktober 2007)

Avyn schrieb:


> Ich les im Moment "Verrückt in Alabama"... geht da um ne Frau die ihrem Mann den Kopf abgesägt hat und damit durch Amerika reist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar. Wieso nicht. Habe ich auch schon mit meiner Freundin gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ROFL...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (10. Oktober 2007)

ich lese in letzter zeit WoW Handbuch hahahaha


----------



## Jojomojo (11. Oktober 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Eben mit "Christian F. - Wir Kinder von Bahnhof Zoo" fertig geworden...habs in meiner Kramkiste gefunden und mich gewundert, dass da n Buch drinne lag, dass ich noch gar net gelesen hatte...is auch ziemlich krass...und meiner Meinung nach immer noch aktuell...als nächstes werd ich mir wohl mal wieder die Zwergen-Trilogie (naja, bald Quatrologie) von Landsmann Heitz durchlesen...auch wenn mir das bisherige Ende nicht so richtig schmackhaft is....



[/Klugscheißermodus an] Das heißt Tetralogie nicht Quatrologie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  [/Klugscheißermodus aus]


Was mich eigentlich stark wundert ist, dass niemand bisher die Midkemia-Saga genannt hat. Die ist auf jeden Fall um ein Vielfaches besser als die Ulldart-Saga und scheint außerdem als Vorblid gedient zu haben. (die Midkemia-Saga ist vermutlich schon so alt, dass die meisten von euch nichts damit anfangen können, aber es ist ganz passable Fantasy-Kost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wem die Ulldart-Saga gefällt der wird hier  seinen Spaß haben.

ps: Für Schnellleser noch eine kleine Info, wer mit der Midkemia-Saga fertig ist kann sich gleich an der Schlangenkrieg-Saga versuchen, das ist die Fortsetzung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jojomojo (11. Oktober 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Les grad en Buch übern Islam . Viele Sachen sin da echt erschreckend weil der Islam echt des komplette Gegenteil zum Christentum is.


 Was denn zum Beispiel? Das würd mich mal interessieren...



AAAARRRRGH DOPPELPOST


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich lese gerade:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich schätze das ich mich danach an das 5te Band von Wolfgang Hohlbeins - Die Chronik der Unsterblichen mache.
Schwer dran zu kommen wenn man keine Kohle hat -_- Stadtbücherrei FTW!


----------



## Totelius (12. Oktober 2007)

ich lese gerade ..die kinder hurins.. das buch is sehr gut,kann ich euch nur empfelen


----------



## Marlinek (13. Oktober 2007)

Bernhard Hennen - Die Elfen
Bernhard Hennen - Elfen Winter 
Bernhard Hennen - Elfen Licht 
Bernhard Hennen - Rabensturm

Bald kommt Elfen Ritter raus, juhuuu..... !!!

Keiner schlägt Bernhard Hennen  !!! 

Kann nur empfelen, lesen !!!

dafür vergisst man sogar WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## powertube (13. Oktober 2007)

ich lese gerade "die vermessung der welt" 

voll mit verstecktem, messerscharfem humor!


----------



## dalai (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich lese gerade etwas auf buffed.de ; denn ich kann nicht gleichzeitig ein buch lesen und hier schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (14. Oktober 2007)

Bücher von Tolkin( herr der ringe), dan Brown (sakrileg und illuminati) und Tom Clancy sind gut. Das Spiel Splinter Cell ist auch von Tom Clancy ^^


----------



## Organasilver (14. Oktober 2007)

Bin eben durch nen Thread auf der Wow-Seite wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen und lese "Die Welle"...das Buch haben wir damals in der Schule lesen müssen...war echt krass, das Buch, und gerade heute, wo die rechten Parteien wieder Erfolge feiern, wieder aktuell...


----------



## El Cachino (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich lese momentan das Buch 
"Memorien des Rodriquez Faszanatas" von Helge Schneider, 
ich finde Helge Schneider als Buchautor einfach nur genial, weil er in erhobener Sprach spricht und auch sehr geile Synonyme benutzt^^


----------



## drummen (15. Oktober 2007)

Die Rache der Zwerge

Gefällt mir so gut wie der erste Teil


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Oktober 2007)

drummen schrieb:


> Die Rache der Zwerge
> 
> Gefällt mir so gut wie der erste Teil




Alle drei Teile sind der Hammer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikos (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe gesternd as Buch 

Henning Mankell - Kennedys Hirn

beendet und muss sagen das es doch schon ein sher sehr gutes Buch ist, auch wenn mich das Ende etwas enttäuscht hat.

Nun bin ich dabei

Joey Goebel - Freaks

zu lesen und bisher ist es ein sehr amüsantes Buch


----------



## Eikos (16. Oktober 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Bin eben durch nen Thread auf der Wow-Seite wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen und lese "Die Welle"...das Buch haben wir damals in der Schule lesen müssen...war echt krass, das Buch, und gerade heute, wo die rechten Parteien wieder Erfolge feiern, wieder aktuell...




Ich habe von diesem Autor auch Give a Boy a gun gelesen, welches, wie ich finde, auch sehr sehr gut ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (16. Oktober 2007)

Dat kenn ich jetzt noch net...muss ich mir mal anschauen...sitze Buchtechnisch sowieso wieder mal auf dem Trockenen...es ist zum verrücktwerden...knapp 200 Bücher und alle hat man schon gelsesn -.-


----------



## Eikos (17. Oktober 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Dat kenn ich jetzt noch net...muss ich mir mal anschauen...sitze Buchtechnisch sowieso wieder mal auf dem Trockenen...es ist zum verrücktwerden...knapp 200 Bücher und alle hat man schon gelsesn -.-




Ich weiß halt nur nicht ob es give a boy a gun auch auf deutsch gibt, ich hab es nämlich auf englisch gelesen, aber dank reclam und vokabeln eigentlich kein großes Problem ^^


----------



## Organasilver (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann ziemlich gut Englisch, lese viele Bücher auf Englisch und spiele alle DvD's und Computerspiele in Englisch...von daher sollte ich damit keine Probleme haben, und wenn doch, Schulbank erneut drücken^^


----------



## Eikos (17. Oktober 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Ich kann ziemlich gut Englisch, lese viele Bücher auf Englisch und spiele alle DvD's und Computerspiele in Englisch...von daher sollte ich damit keine Probleme haben, und wenn doch, Schulbank erneut drücken^^




Hey dann haben wir ja was Englisch angeht schonmal was gemeinsam, jedenfalls bei dvd's und Büchern, auch wenn ich bisher lieber englische bücher lese, wo sich am ende der seite eine kleine vokabelliste befindet ^^


----------



## Alfadir (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich lese wie immer mehrere Sachen zusammen ;-)
Zum Einen habe ich gerade mit Stephen Kings Buchreihe "Der dunkle Turm" begonnen, lese aber auch noch Ulldart - Die dunkle Zeit von Markus Heitz und Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod - Band 2 von Bastian Sick (für zwischendurch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## sarax (18. Oktober 2007)

Atm Lese ich Die Zutaten von meinen M und Ms xD


----------



## Organasilver (19. Oktober 2007)

Eben das Buch "The Truth" (auf deutsch: Die volle Wahrheit) von Prattchett zu Ende gelesen...wie alles von Prattchett genial

Edit: Ja, ich weiss, Pratchett hab ich oben falsch geschrieben, bin zu faul, es zu ändern...lieber nen doppelt so langen Satz als Edit einfügen *kopf -> tisch*


----------



## Thoa (19. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Kurze Geschichte des Traktors auf Ukrainisch*
von Marina Lewycka

Sehr gut bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (19. Oktober 2007)

'Was denn zum Beispiel? Das würd mich mal interessieren...'

Von so en paar Professoeren zusammen getragen. Da kommt so einiges ans Licht . Zum Beispiel die größten Missverständnisse usw.. Des Buch an sich aht glaub kein Titel (klingt komisch is aber so^^)


----------



## SapAra (19. Oktober 2007)

Das Erbe der Jedi-Ritter 19 - Vereint durch die Macht

Endlich das Ende der NJO. Jahre des Wartens sind vorbei. Das Buch hab ich nach einer Woche gut zur Hälfte durch und bisher bin ich zufrieden mit dem Verlauf. Das klingt jetzt nicht so überschwenglich, aber ein Überflieger ist das Buch bisher noch nicht. Aber es ist ja noch nicht zu Ende.


----------



## Littleheroe (21. Oktober 2007)

gerade nur buffed-forum.

aber habe grad kürzlich fertig gelesen:

Dan Brown: Diabolus
Robert Ludlum: Der Prometheus-Verrat   (der hat auch die bourne sachen geschreiben)


----------



## Serran (21. Oktober 2007)

Also

Trudi Canavan - DIe Rebellin(durch)

Trudi Canavan-DIe Novizin(durch)

Und 

Trudi Canavan- Die Meisterin. lese ich zur Zeit ist das eins der spannendesten Bücherreihen die ich ye gelesen habe.


----------



## Minati (25. Oktober 2007)

Mal wieder ein Buch aus meiner Eve-Dallas-Reihe von J.D. Robb alias Nora Roberts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ein feuriger Verehrer)


----------



## Gamby (25. Oktober 2007)

Alle 3 "Die Zwerge" Bücher durch

Mittlerweile lese ich "Die Orcs"
2008 wird das nächste Bucher von "Die Zwerge" rauskommen in der zwischenzeit werd ich wohl noch "Die Trolle" lesen

Edit meint ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen das ich bereit Sakrileg, Illuminati und Meteor gelesen hab und diese empfehlenswert sind.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Oktober 2007)

Gamby schrieb:


> Alle 3 "Die Zwerge" Bücher durch
> 2008 wird das nächste Bucher von "Die Zwerge" rauskommen



Jap. Sehr gute Bücher.

*Freu* Band 4? Kannst du eine Quelle nennen? Geilo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luckhunter (25. Oktober 2007)

Die Zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 band 2... von K0l0ss    XD 

davor warens die Trolle, die Zwerge Band 1... ;D

Sonst immer wieder sehr gerne Dämon und Clan der Otori


----------



## Gamby (25. Oktober 2007)

Da ist die Quelle. http://www.mahet.de/site/index.php?id=25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man dem Link rechts folgt komt man hier drauf http://www.mahet.de/site/index.php?id=13
BTW da steht was von februar 2008^^


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Oktober 2007)

Gamby schrieb:


> Da ist die Quelle. http://www.mahet.de/site/index.php?id=25
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Boah. THX!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Freu* Endlich...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Geilo...ne Verfilmung...hoffentlich wird die was..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheHaunted80 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

RUMO - walter moers..hab erstmal gedacht, es wäre super langweilig.

zum ersten, weil meine freundin das buch gelesen hat..hehehe..und zum zweiten ist walter moers der erfinder von käpt´n blaubär..aber die geschichte ist wirklich sehr gut..kann ich nur weiterempfehlen..

ansonsten stehen die wow bücher an und die warhammer fantasy/40k romane..


----------



## Qonix (26. Oktober 2007)

also gelesen habe ich schon sehr viel, vorallem Fantasy-Bücher

im Momnet lese ich gerade die neue Ausgabe der AnimaniA

dann hab ich noch nen ganzen Berg Bücher die ich mal lesen will

da wäre z. Bsp. einen Trilogie des Autors von "Die Orks"

und zwischendurch lese ich immer mal wieder Mangas


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Oktober 2007)

hab immo kein buch mehr am start.
schwanke gerade ob ich hp7 nochmal auf deutsch lese oder tintenblut.


----------



## Thorgun (26. Oktober 2007)

Ab morgen den neuen Harry Potter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (26. Oktober 2007)

Ab huet nacht um halb eins den neuen potter, im mom aber noch das Buch "Volle Deckung Mr. Bush" von Micheal Moore...kom aus dem Lachen gar nich mehr raus^^


----------



## Qonix (26. Oktober 2007)

oh ja der neue Potter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muahahaha   das werden wieder sehr kurze Nächte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   aber zum Glück kann ich doch recht schnell lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (26. Oktober 2007)

Ja ich auch....keimt aber in einem Problem: Das Buch ist zu schnell durch...ich kann dir versprechen, morgen vormittag so gegen halb 11 bin ich auf der Suche nach was neuem....hab den sechsten Band innerhalb von 4 Studnen Powerreadings durchgehabt -.-


----------



## Qonix (26. Oktober 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Ja ich auch....keimt aber in einem Problem: Das Buch ist zu schnell durch...ich kann dir versprechen, morgen vormittag so gegen halb 11 bin ich auf der Suche nach was neuem....hab den sechsten Band innerhalb von 4 Studnen Powerreadings durchgehabt -.-


lol

naja so schnell bin ich leider nicht, aber meine freundin schon ^^

di nervt mich dann immer: na soll ich dir was verraten


----------



## Organasilver (26. Oktober 2007)

DAS kenn ich....meine Mutter hat damals den vierten Band vor mir gahebt....das war grausam....die wollt mir dauernd irgendwelche Sachen aus dem buch erzählen...naja...dann war sie fertig damit, und knapp 5 Stunden später wusst ich dann selber alles....aber diesmal hab ich den siebten vor ihr...ich werd sie heut nacht anrufen und ihr dann direkt das erste Kapitel erzählen^^ (wohne ja seit nem hlaben Jahr endlich allein) Die töten mich durchs Telefon^^


----------



## drummen (28. Oktober 2007)

Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes


----------



## Ninjafutzi (28. Oktober 2007)

Die Elfen
Ich find das Buch gut, aber die Orks waren besser :3

So far... mfg Ninjafutzi


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2007)

drummen schrieb:


> Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes



Jap. Ich auch. Hab Hunde von Riga beiseite gelegt bis HP durch ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Oktober 2007)

"Das letzte Kommando" von Timothy Zahn
Thrawn ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeiRdKaktuS (30. Oktober 2007)

Bernhard Hennen - Der Ketzerfürst <3


----------



## Organasilver (30. Oktober 2007)

Tja....HP ist seit vorgestern um halb 8 durch, Meine Focus ist auch net mehr sooo wirklich interresat, und ansonsten hab ich alles, was hier rumliegt, schon mindestenz 10-mal gelesen....ich bracuh was neues!!!!111einsblutelf


----------



## Qonix (30. Oktober 2007)

fals du den kleinen Hobbit kennt, kann ich dir nur mal die verarschung: der kleine Hobbnix empfehlen, da lachst du dich kaputt ^^


----------



## cridi (30. Oktober 2007)

joh also cih les grade nichts... ich wollt grad die muschelmagier anfangen aber bin dann wieder rausgekomen und naja .. nichts draus geworden .. egal.. ich warte jetzt ...(und warte und warte) auf den naechsten teil von eragon .. die eragon trilogie also die 2 teile die ich bis jetzt gelesen hab .. sind einfach hammer spannend und einfach mein ding...ih kanns gar nicht erwarten bis der dritte teil endlich rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... (aber ich werde warten ... ich werde meine geduld ueben) 

gruss


----------



## MikkeyDee (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich lese gerade das Buffed Forum.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne im ernst... "Die dunkle Königin", Band 8 der Eis und Feuer Saga.


----------



## Minati (30. Oktober 2007)

Habe heute morgen mal den letzten HP-Band angefangen. Auf englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür hab ich sogar meine Eve-Dallas-Serie weggelegt.

Danach wird wahrscheinlich der zweite Teil meiner Vampir-Komödie dran sein, falls sie bis dahin schon erschienen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (30. Oktober 2007)

Naja...ich hab die potter-reihe wieder von vorne angefangen...bin jetzt am anfang von band 2.....und wenn der nächste Teil von eragon rauskommt, kannste drauf zählen, dass ich den durch hab, bevor die Druckerschwärze trocken ist^^


----------



## Harnador (7. November 2007)

So ich gehe mal davon aus das der größte Teil von euch lesen kann =)

Naja mich interessiert halt; was lest ihr für Bücher wenn ihr nicht grad online seid??

Also ich für meinen Teil lese folgende Bücher immer wieder gern:

Clive Barker: Imagica
                    Gyre
                    Bücher des Blutes
                    Abarat

Irvine Welsh: Trainspotting
                    Porno
                    The Acid House

Stephen King: Das letzte Gefecht
                     Duddits

naja und noch viele viele mehr ich werde die Tage nochmal ergänzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann mich net an alle Buchtitel und Autoren erinnern!

Für die Horde!!!


----------



## maggus (7. November 2007)

Harnador schrieb:


> Stephen King: Das letzte Gefecht
> Duddits



Ja, vor allem "Dreamcather: Duddits" hab ich merhmals gelesen. Das Buch ist echt gut, aber der Film dazu.. naja, reden wir lieber über gedruckte Werke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer mal wieder lese ich auch noch folgende Sachen:

J.R.R. Tolkien: Der Herr der Ringe - Trilogie
Das Silmarillion
Der kleine Hobbit

Ken Follet: Mitternachtsfalken
Die Säulen der Erde

Henning Mankell: Eigentlich alles von Henning Mankell, besonders die Krimireihe mit Kommisar Kurt Wallander


----------



## Thrawns (7. November 2007)

Mehrere bis viele Bücher habe ich von Stephen King, Star Wars und Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst bin ich eigentlich recht offen für alles. Vor allem für Szenarien à la "1984" oder "Fahrenheit 451", wobei vo Ray Bradbury auch "Der illustrierte Mann" genial ist.


----------



## vikale (7. November 2007)

Hi,
Also ich lese ja auch net viel aber wenn ich lese dann lese ich sehr gerne Fachbücher
über meinen Ausbildungsweg, die Chemie, Biologie, Physik.
Klingt in den Ohren eines Ausenstehenden net wirklich spannend und auch wenn sich meine Freunde so ein Buch ansehen, fragen die mich ob ich noch bei Trost bin mit solchen Formel und Gleichungen meine Freizeit zu verbringen. Aber wenn man da mal drin is kann das sehr intressant sein.
Weiters lese ich auch noch gerne Bücher über alle Arten von Krieg, und natürlich die Klassiker wie Herr der Ringe, der kleine Hobbit etc.
Das einzigen Bücher die ich weigere zu lesen sind die von diesem Komischen Zaubererdeppen da -.-

mfg.vikale


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. November 2007)

für mein studium:

diverse bücher zu accounting and management control und elektronische betriebsinformation
leider gehören bwl fächer anfangs zu meinem vwl studium dazu...
deswegen les ich halt zum fun nebenbei:
Francis Fukuyama: Staaten Bauen
und
Mancur Olson: Power and Prosperity

und wenn mir ganz fad ist: hellate london band 1^^

sollt mir ein gutes buch in die hände fallen ist es aber auch normale literatur...
zb zur matura hab ich mich sehr viel mit "heimatkritischen" heimatautoren österreichs beschäftigt und daher auch gerne ihre werke gelesen...

naja...ejtzt fehlt halt alles in allem bissl zeit^^


----------



## Dogar (7. November 2007)

Wiliam King
Die Abenteuer von Felix und Gortek (warhammer Fantasy)
Die Abenteuer von Ragnar (Warhammer 40K)

Markus Heitz
Die Zwerge

Tolkien
Herr Der Ringe
Der kleine Hobbit
Das Silmarillion
Neues aus Mittelerde

Diverse Schriftsteller
Perry Rhodan


----------



## Nillonde (7. November 2007)

Ich bin der totale Bücherfan. War auch in Frankfurt auf der Buchmesse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentan lese ich Elfenritter - Die Ordensburg von Bernhard Hennen, ist das erste Buch seiner neuen Trilogie.
Seine erste Trilogie (Die Elfen, Elfenwinter und Elfenlicht) habe ich natürlich auch im Regal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und meine absoluten Lieblingsbücher, schon drei mal gelesen: Die Schwarzen Juwelen von Anne Bishop. Die Bücher sind einfach genial und haben totales Suchtpotential. 

Weitere gute Bücher:
Herr der Ringe
Harry Potter (dem ich mich erst verweigert habe *g*)
Die Dämonenkindtrilogie von Jennifer Fallon
Bücher von Evelyn Sanders und Barbara Wood

Im großen und ganzen merkt mans wohl schon: Bin Fantasyfan.


----------



## Dracun (7. November 2007)

hmm lesen nun ja da bin ich en richtiger süchti drin^^

Also ich lese *ALLES* von Wolfgang Hohlbein( ein genialer deutscher Schriftsteller, der überragend Fantasy, Science Fiction, Horror, Märchen schreibt)
Steven King viele gelesen

Naja das wars eigentlich lesen hauptsächlich halt Hohlbein udn davon allet wat mir in die finger kommt^^


----------



## Eredon (7. November 2007)

Rad der Zeit ... Warhammer 40k .. Mechwarrior .. unterschiedliche Einzeltitel

Genau sagen kann ich es nicht, dazu lese ich einfach zu viele unterschiedliche Bücher


----------



## Darkgaara (7. November 2007)

ich lese zur Zeit: Friedrich Nietzsche - Also sprach Zarathustra

sonst lese ich Dürrenmatt und Paulo Lins


----------



## K0l0ss (7. November 2007)

*gähn*

Achja...BBT: Die Zwerge und HP...


----------



## MajestyW@r (7. November 2007)

Herr der Ringe! I love this Book..!!!

..naja sonst ned so viel, ausser wir müssen in der Schule!

Jetzt lesen wir grad was von der Anna (nachnahme vergessen), die Jüdin zu der 2t. Weltkriegszeit...recht interessant!


----------



## Organasilver (7. November 2007)

Was ich so lese....hmm...ich fang mal lieber mit den Sachen an, die ich nicht lese: Schulbücher, "alte" schriftsteller (Nietzsche un so -.-), den Duden...ansonsten alles, was mir unter die Finger kommt...und @ Dracun: Hohlbein hab ich früher auch gern gelesen, aber nach ner Weile fällt doch auf, dass er extrem oft von sich selber klaut....in jedem zweiten Buch wächst ein halbwüchsiger über sich selbst hinaus und rettet die Welt...wird irgendwann langweilig....

Und ich lese Darkover, eine Buchreihe von Marion Zimmer Bradley, die leider zu Unrecht als Frauen-Romanreihe verschrieen ist...die Bücher sind klasse!


----------



## Dargrimm (7. November 2007)

Immer wieder gerne: Das Lied von Eis und Feuer

Ansonsten vieles im Fantasybereich, Polit- und Agententhriller á la Coq Rouge oder von Tom Clancy einiges. Leider wird der zu pro-amerikanisch. Sehr gut auch: Rebecca Gablé - Das lächeln der Fortuna und die Fortsetzungen davon. Alles im historischem Ambiente. 

Im Grunde jedes Buch; gute bis zum Schluss alle anderen nur ein paar hundert Seiten. 

mfg

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (7. November 2007)

Na dann wollen wir mal...

*Harry Potter *(weiß gar nicht, warum so viele was dagegen haben... es ist einfach toll)
*alles von Diana Gabaldon* (vor allem ihre Highland-Saga *schwärm*)
alles von Sara Donati
Das letzte Gefecht, Der Talisman, Dreamcatcher... (S. King)
Die Nebel von Avalon (jaja, typisches Frauenbuch *g*)
Die Neschan-Triologie (Ralph Isau)
Der kleine Hobbit (die HdR-Triologie hingegen war nicht mein Fall)

und viele viele andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (7. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (7. November 2007)

/Threads zusammengeführt


----------



## Nillonde (8. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Uii, das haben wir in der Schule gelesen..glaub 6. Klasse oder so *g*

@MajestyW@r
Meinste vielleicht Anne Frank? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (8. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Naja...ich hab die potter-reihe wieder von vorne angefangen...bin jetzt am anfang von band 2.....und wenn der nächste Teil von eragon rauskommt, kannste drauf zählen, dass ich den durch hab, bevor die Druckerschwärze trocken ist^^




Werd ich auch so machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber so schnell will ich die Bücher nicht lesen, is mir zu schade und zu langweilig wenn ich das Buch so schnell durch habe.

Bin jetzt bei HP 7 auf Seite 570 oder so und jetzt schon traurig das es bald zu Ende ist, das beste Buch in der Reihe !


----------



## Littleheroe (8. November 2007)

das buffed forum und beichthaus.com


----------



## Thront (10. November 2007)

war gerade kacken und hab dabei die rückseite von dem nivea-shampoo meiner freundin gelesen.

darauf stand es soll die haut weich machen und das es viele wichtige vitamine beinhaltet usw. eigentlich langweilig, nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Organasilver (11. November 2007)

Jippieh...ich hab meine Bücherkisten gefunden! (Im keller meines Nachbarn, warum auch immer die da drin waren......)

Kann endlich wieder meine ganzen alten Lieblinge lesen: Neschan-Trilogie, die andere Reihe von Isau, Kreis der Dämmerung, dann noch die ganzen Avalon-Bücher (Sind nicht wirklich Frauen-Bücher, nur weil ne Frau die Hauptperson spielt...alles Vorurteile^^) und endlich, endlich meine Original Ausgabe von Unendliche Geschichte, mit Unterschrift^^


----------



## yoba (12. November 2007)

So dann fang ich mal an:

Alle Battletech Bücher (1-60)
einige Mechwarrior Dark Age. Können leider, bis auf einige Wenige, nicht an die Bücher der alten Reihe rankommen. Selbst das erste Buch von meinem Lieblingsautor Stackpole, war recht enttäuschend.
Und einige Classic Battletech von FanPro.(Die Clangründer Trilogie(Teil 1 und 2) sind richtig schlecht)

Fast alle Bücher von Stackpole:
Die Bücher der Düsterer Ruhm Reihe sind richtig gut. Vorallem das erste Buch Zu den Waffen(Ganze Reihe ist zu empfehlen für alle Fantasy Fans)
Zum Helden geboren und der Weg des Richters sind auch gut.

Der kleine Hobbit fand ich noch recht gut, Herr der Ringe habe ich mich durchgequält (Ich muss gestehen, da fand ich zum ersten Mal die Filme besser als die Buchvorlage, an alle Fans nicht steinigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    )
Das gleich gilt für Dune-Der Wüstenplanet, fand den Film besser erzählt als das Buch.

Harry Potter auch super. Favoriten sind für mich 4 und 6. Buch 1 und 7 natürlich was besonderes. Vorallem Buch 1 ab Winkelgasse(da fing für mich der Zauber von HPs Welt richtig an zu wirken).

Und so ziemlich alle Warhammer und Warhammer 40K Bücher.

Eragon Buch 1 und 2, warte jetzt noch auf Teil 3. Der Film war fürn Popo. Im Vergleich zu den Büchern eine Katastrophe.

So ziemlich alle Star Wars Bücher. Die X-Wing Reihe gehört zu den Besten(auch zum größten Teil von Stackpole geschrieben)

Früher sehr viele Star Trek Bücher gelesen.

Glaube alle Wingcommander Bücher. Einige davon sind richtig gut.


So das ist eine kleine Auswahl, wie ihr seht besitze ich einige hundert Bücher.


----------



## Amilinda (12. November 2007)

hab gerade das buch Illuminati von Dan Brown gelesen und ich muss sagen das buch wahr sehr gut ^^

gruß von arthas


----------



## Thront (12. November 2007)

ich find dan brown fürchterlich


----------



## Besieger (13. November 2007)

PI 

hab des grad gelesen.


----------



## Ninjafutzi (13. November 2007)

Ich les grade 'Die Zwerge' und dannach werd ich versuchen 'Das Letzte Königreich' mal ganz durchzulesen...
ab seite 291 verlier ich immer die Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far... mfg Ninjafutzi


----------



## Thront (13. November 2007)

ui ui PI is sone sache...


----------



## LordDruidikus (13. November 2007)

Die Orks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (13. November 2007)

dann mal ne andere frage: die bücher "die orks" "die zwerge" die "rache der zwerge" "die elfen" "die goblins"... stehn die eigentlich in irgendeinem zusammenhang? also sie haben ja unterschiedliche autoren das weiss, aber wenn mir es jemand sagen kann würde ich mich freuen. ausserdem: 
gefällt euch diese art von fantasy welt? hab "die zwerge" eher halbherzig und unter zeitdruck gelesen, und das nicht mal bis zum ende, fand diie welt aber nicht so atmosphärisch wie in den warhammer bücher (immer wieder ein tip)..,

also wer was weiss: schon mal vielen dank


----------



## Lurock (13. November 2007)

Die Orks, zum 10. mal, ist ein super Buch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider das beste Buch von Stan Nicholls, sein (glaube ich) letztes Buch:
Die magische Insel , war ja nich so der Kracher...


----------



## Organasilver (15. November 2007)

Soweit ich weiss, stehen die von dir gennanten Bücher in keinem Zusammenhang Thront...sie erscheinen nur alle im Piper-Verlag....ich persönlich fand von diesen ja die ZWerge am besten, die Orks ging so und die ELfen hab ich nach den ersten 100 seiten weggelegt....war nicht so mein Fal...den rest hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut (mangels Kohle, Zeit un Lust^^)


----------



## Gwynny (15. November 2007)

Ich lese zur Zeit von Terry Prattchet "Mummenschanz". Das ist ein absolut geniales Buch. Von Terry ist auch gut "Alles Sense" Geht so in die Fantasy- Richtung, aber sehr sarkastisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu empfehlen sind auch die Romane von Robert Jordan die Reihe heißt "Das Rad der Zeit". Ist auch Fantasy.
Also man kann sehen ich bin Fantasy- Fan.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Thront (15. November 2007)

> Soweit ich weiss, stehen die von dir gennanten Bücher in keinem Zusammenhang Thront...sie erscheinen nur alle im Piper-Verlag....ich persönlich fand von diesen ja die ZWerge am besten, die Orks ging so und die ELfen hab ich nach den ersten 100 seiten weggelegt....war nicht so mein Fal...den rest hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut (mangels Kohle, Zeit un Lust^^)




jo danke für die info, hab es mir eigentlich schon gedacht. schade, hätte es dann interessanter gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (15. November 2007)

den Beitrag von Thront... und immer nocn Stalin


----------



## Bankchar (15. November 2007)

D. Gray- Man und Monster


----------



## Nolamé (15. November 2007)

Stephen King - Es (mein alter Brutalo-Klassiker ^^)

Wenn ich damit (zum dritten Mal) durch bin, fang ich "Victim" von Chris Mooney an... hat mich gestern im Laden so angelächelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*alter Thriller-Horror-Spannungs-Fetischist bin* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (15. November 2007)

ES ist ja mal genial...hab das Buch ca. 20-mal durch (ja, bin eine leseratte...andere würden sagen, Buchfetischist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Ich selber bin grad an Potter 5...mal wieder....ich brauch geld, um mir Bücher zu kaufen, damit ich mich danach aufregen kann, dass sie zu kurz waren -.-


----------



## Gwynny (16. November 2007)

Ninjafutzi schrieb:


> Ich les grade 'Die Zwerge' und dannach werd ich versuchen 'Das Letzte Königreich' mal ganz durchzulesen...
> ab seite 291 verlier ich immer die Lust
> 
> 
> ...


"Die Zwerge" lese ich auch gerade, aber irgendwie zieht sich das wie Kaugummi. Davon gibt es ja nicht nur einen Teil, das geht ja noch wieter mit "Die Elfen" usw.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (16. November 2007)

Den neuen Harry Potter Band momentan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nächsten monat hole ich mir Warhammer bücher da ich mit WoW aufgehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und mich irgendwie voll für war interessiere


----------



## Gwynny (16. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Und ich lese Darkover, eine Buchreihe von Marion Zimmer Bradley, die leider zu Unrecht als Frauen-Romanreihe verschrieen ist...die Bücher sind klasse!


Die Bücher sind genial! Und von wegen Fauenromane...mein Vater liebt diese Bücher und hat schon fast alle Titel. Obwohl das fast unmöglich ist, so viele wie es da gibt. Marion Zimmer Bradley ist sowieso eine super Schriftstellerin.

LG Gwynny


----------



## MacWichtel (16. November 2007)

Meiner einer liest im moment den epischen Fantasy Zyklus Das Rad der Zeit von Robert Jordan.
Bin grad bei Band 25.
Würde zu lange dauern alles aufzuzählen was ich schon verschlungen hab aber geb euch gern einen kleinen Einblick in meine Lieblingsautoren

Wolfgang und Heike Hohlbein
Marion Zimmer Bradley
Tad Williams
Terry Prattchet
Robert Jordan

mfg


----------



## DockZock (16. November 2007)

Ich lese viele Bücher zu meinen lieblings Videospielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich hab ich die Warcraft-Romane schon durch und einige von Starcraft und Diablo auch. Jetzt lese ich grade die Romanreihe zum Spiel Halo, sehr schön geschrieben! Sind gute SF Romane die auch für Leute geeignet sind die das Spiel garnicht kennen/gespielt  haben.

Sonst lese ich auch allerlei Fantasykrams ^^
Unteranderem auch vieles von den Hohlbeins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (17. November 2007)

> Die Bücher sind genial! Und von wegen Fauenromane...mein Vater liebt diese Bücher und hat schon fast alle Titel. Obwohl das fast unmöglich ist, so viele wie es da gibt. Marion Zimmer Bradley ist sowieso eine super Schriftstellerin.
> 
> LG Gwynny



Es gibt insgesamt 36 Romane, die von ihr Selber stammen oder herausgegeben sind, davon 10 Anthologien, also Geschichten über Darkover, die sie nur herausgegeben und nicht selbst geschrieben hat.
Der letzte richtige Roman war "Sohn des Verräters", in älteren Fassungen auch gern mal falsch al "Sonne des Verräters" übersetzt. Sie ist ja leider inzwischen tot, die gute. Und die Darkover-Romane von Mercedes Lackley, die das geistige Erbe angetreten hat, erreichen einfach nicht die Klasse der früheren Romane....sie sind nicht schlecht, aber es fehlt einfach was....

Ach ja, und Die Zwerge hat mit Die Elfen gar nichts zu tun...zu dem Buch Die Zwerge gehören nur Die Rache der Zwerge und Der Krieg der Zwerge.


----------



## Duphel (17. November 2007)

Also ich lese im moment Elfenritter :die ordensburg.
dieses buch gehört sozusagen zur triologie Die Elfen.

ich hab auch diese fantasybücher schon gelesen:
Merlin (alle 5)
harry potter
die zwerge (alle 3)
die elfen (alle)

nachdem ich mit elfenritter fertig bin möchte ich mit Der Dunkelelf von forgotten realms anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Ah, gibt ja schon einen (:

'Höllenflut' von Clive Cussler...so zum neunten Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. November 2007)

wirklich, nochmal als tipp für alle die "die zwerge" lesen:

lest die "gotrek und felix" bücher von warhammer. (viele haben da ja vorurteile, aber die sind echt völlig unnütz).


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Jetz hab ich den Wälzer durch und les weiter 'Die Guerillas und der Admiral' von Frank Adam.
Ist ne tolle Buchreihe um einen jungen Seekadetten/Leutnant/Kapitän/Admiral in Nelsons Flotte, echt zu empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aengaron (20. November 2007)

Ich hab bis letzte Woche Warcraft: Der Krieg der Ahnen Bd.II  "Die Dämonenseele" gelesen.
Immo is Lesepause (Lese bloß im Wohnheim wenn ich Berufsschule habe^^)
Das nächste wird dann Bd.III XD


----------



## JediForces (20. November 2007)

Ich hab alle WarCraft - Bücher gelesen, und kann sie echt jedem WarCraft Fan empfehlen ^^
Der Herr der Ringe, Harry Potter und Konsorten sind natürlich auch klasse und Pflicht in meinem Bücherregal. Wenn ihr des Englischen mächtig seid, müßt ihr umbedingt "Rise of the Horde" (WoW Roman Nr. 2 ) lesen, der is einfach nur geil.

Und falls euch dann immer noch langweilig ist, dann spielt das Pennergame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

www.jan-at-pen-nergame.de.vu


----------



## Thront (20. November 2007)

widersprechen die WoW-bücher sich nicht ständig (von wegen logikfehler usw) ?
kein böser gedanke nur ne frage.


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

'Kanonendonner über der Adria' - wieder von Frank Adams, ich hab die Reihe bald durch...zum x-ten Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (20. November 2007)

Les grad HP 6, Der Tag des Drachen und fang morgen mit Talwar an, von Robert Carter, hab gehört, das Buch soll ganz gut sein

Ja, ich bin verrückt^^ Ich les oft drei-vier Bücher auf einmal...immer, wonach mir grad der Sinn steht


----------



## Lurock (20. November 2007)

Lese imo "Der siebte Mord", noch 20 Seiten und bis jetzt gefällts mir richtig gut!^^


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (20. November 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...3987&st=260


----------



## Minati (30. November 2007)

Lese zur Zeit die Vampir Reihe über die Bruderschaft "Black Dagger"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um was es geht? Zur Zeit gibt es vier Bände.

No 1: Der König der Vampire (leider blind) verknallt sich in eine Halbvampirin. Diese weiß aber noch gar nichts davon, dass sie überhaupt ein Vampir ist. Und bedroht werden sie von den "Lessern" - nach talkriechenden Albinos die gerne die Vampire ausrotten möchten. Gemischt mit viel Humor, Hardcore-Rap-liebenden Vampirkriegern, viel Sex (und was für welcher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und einer Wortwahl ... Absolut zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



No 2: Der König und die (nicht mehr ahnungslose Tante aus No 1) bewältigen paar Probleme und versuchen am Leben zu bleiben.

No 3: Einer der Brüder "Rhage" sucht nach der Liebe

No 4: Rhage findet die Liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mit vielen Hindernissen. Und ich muss zugeben, dass mir ab und an ne Heul/Lachträne die Wange runtergeflutscht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davor gab es noch den zweiten Teil von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genauso fantastisch wie der erste Teil, wenn nicht sogar besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Viel Wortwitz, eine genervte Vampirkönigin (die gar keine sein will und nun auch noch nen König im Hals hat - nur weil sie mal mit ihm gepoppt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) viel Blut, noch viel mehr Designerschuhe und die herrlichen Konversationen zwischen König, Königin und diversem anderen publikum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hehe. Bald durch. Und die schlechten Bände lass ich aus. (:


----------



## Succubie (30. November 2007)

momentan les ich diesen thread hier durch.^^ 

aber müsste auch mal wieder en gutes buch auskramen.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (30. November 2007)

ja natürlich kann ich die imba bücher herr der ringe empfehlen.
in den letzten 2 monaten hab ich paar geile bücher gelesen. jedes hat mir gut gefallen. ich kann euch also hiermit die volgenden bücher empfehlen:
Der magische Bund, Das magische Zeichen und Die magische Insel (beides von stan nicholls)
außerdem natürlich stan nicholls die orks...
dann noch von bernad hennen die bücher Die Elfen, Elfenwinter und vllt auch noch Elfenlicht. allerdings hab ich Elfenlicht noch net gelesen habs nur vor mir liegen das kommt in den nächsten wochen ran.
falls ihr eher etwas phylosophisches mögt da hab ich letztens n gudes buch gelesen: sidharta oda so, von herman hesse. das is ein sehr bewegendes buch.


----------



## Rabenbunt (1. Dezember 2007)

Von Hesse habe ich "Narziss und Goldmund" geliebt. Einer meiner Lieblingsschriftsteller.

Zur Zeit lese ich noch "Einmal Rupert und zurück" von Douglas Adams, davor habe ich noch vor kurzem

-Matt Ruff "Fool on the Hill"
-Matt Ruff "Set this House in order" ("Ich und die anderen", gute Darstellung über die Problematik von multipler Persönlichkeitsstörung)
-Irvin D. Yalom "Und Nietzsche weinte"

gelesen, allesamt empfehlenswert.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich lese mal wieder:
ES 

echt ein super Buch!


----------



## Frank-414 (15. Dezember 2007)

Diesen Forenbeitrag!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber meine Lektüre wenn der PC aus ist: Warum Männer nicht zuhören und Frauen schlecht einparken


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Alan Dean Foster - RAUMSCHIFF ENTERPRISE: Die neuen Abenteuer - Todeszone Galaxis


----------



## Masterpurzel (16. Dezember 2007)

momentan lese ich nichts, warte aber auf die neue Buffed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (16. Dezember 2007)

hmmm...ich brauch neue Bücher....ich fang mal wieder mit dem Herrn der Ringe an.....hab den schon fast zu oft gelesen....


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Hab heute morgen zu 274.  mal begonnen
Die Orks
zu lesen, obwohl ich den schon in- und auswendig kenne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (16. Dezember 2007)

Von der Schule dazu verdammt "Level 4 - Die Stadt der Kinder" zu lesen -.- Naja, meine Note will ich nich schlechter haben, sind eh nurnoch 30 Seiten....

Nebenbei auch noch "Magier Licht" angefangen.


----------



## Ninjafutzi (16. Dezember 2007)

Grade am lesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum 2ten mal aber dieses mal auf Englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dannach 'Lirael', 'Abhorsen' und dann 'The Creature in the case' alle von Garth nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe Necromancer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far... mfg Ninjafutzi


----------



## Blizardboy (16. Dezember 2007)

Faust von Goethe

scheiß Deutschunterricht...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Dezember 2007)

Haha! ^^


----------



## Blizardboy (16. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Haha! ^^



Garnicht lustig...


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Faust von Goethe
> 
> scheiß Deutschunterricht...



Ja was soll ich den sagen? "Mutter Courage und ihre Kinder" von Brecht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (16. Dezember 2007)

Aber wie das geschrieben ist -.-

nicht zum aushalten...


----------



## Besieger (16. Dezember 2007)

Die Blechtrommel von Günther Grass+


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

KW Jeter - Der Kopfgeldjägerkrieg Band 2: Das Sklavenschiff


----------



## Huntara (16. Dezember 2007)

Stalin und Souad, Bei lebendigem Leib


----------



## nii_chan (17. Dezember 2007)

Jean-Louis-Fetjaine

"Die Nacht der Elfen"

;D


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Dezember 2007)

Die Räuber-Fiesco von Schiller. Nicht gezwungenermaßen im Deutschunterricht, sondern freiwillig zuhause. Und nebenbei noch Das Silmarillion von Tolkien... Ich liebe Bücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Valanihirae schrieb:


> Die Räuber-Fiesco von Schiller. Nicht gezwungenermaßen im Deutschunterricht, sondern freiwillig zuhause. Und nebenbei noch Das Silmarillion von Tolkien... Ich liebe Bücher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aaah, das Silmarillion hab ich auch gelesen...
...ich bin fast verzweifelt, die Namen und Zusammenhänge
von Anfang bis Ende kann sich doch kein Mensch merken...


----------



## LittleFay (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich lese zur Zeit

*Dean Koontz* - _Stimmen der Angst_

_Eine Frau leidet ohne ersichtlichen Anlass plötzlich unter Panikattacken, an Angst vor dem eigenen Ich. Ihr Hypnosearzt behauptet, ihr helfen zu können, doch seinen Patienten stossen seltsame Dinge zu ..._

Mir gefällt der Roman bisher sehr gut. Ich werde mir sicherlich noch andere seiner Werke zulegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Dezember 2007)

habe mir vor ner weile Hellgate London: Exodus gekauft und gerade noch fertig gelesen bevor i mir hgl gekauft hab vor paar tagen

liest sich sehr gut und wenn man dann im spiel die monster sieht die man nur beschrieben bekomme hat, dann hat das ein ganz eigenes fealing, geil^^

salut


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Timothy Zahn: Schatten der Vergangenheit
Ich bin grad voll aufm Star Wars Trip :O


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

"wir waren am 17.12.07 um 11:15 Uhr bei ihnen wegen: wartung der etagenheizung, konnten sie aber leider nicht antreffen. bitte vereinbaren sie einen neuen termin unter der nummer XXXXXXX für die notwendigen reperaturarbeiten. vielen dank"






-zettel der firma "K-H Euler", war im briefkasten.


----------



## moN00Braue (26. Dezember 2007)

Otty schrieb:


> Herr Lehmann- geiles Buch^^.



Hab den Film gesehen mit Christian Ulm oder wie er heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der ist auf jeden Fall genial. Muss ich mir das Buch wohl auch mal ansehen


----------



## Organasilver (26. Dezember 2007)

Die Hyperion-Gesänge von Dan Simmons...fange ich grad an...bin ja sonst eher Fantasy, und das hier ist Hi-Sience-Fiction, aber allein der erste Satz hat mich gefesselt:

"Der Hegemoniekonsul saß auf dem Balkon seines Ebenholzraumschiffes und spielte Rachmaninoffs Prelude in cis-Moll auf einem uralten, aber gut erhaltenen Steinway, während sich große grüne Saurierwesen unten in den Sümpfen drängten und heulten."

So...bin auf Seite zehn, weiss immer noch nicht, was eine Hegemonie ist, oder warum der Kerl ein Raumschiff aus Ebenholz hat....und ich will das wissen...gut Vorasussetzung für ein Buch^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Die Schlacht der Trolle,
zum 6. Mal oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

Ulysses von James Joyce.

Interessanter Einblick in die Gedanken der Menschen.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Bartimäus von Jonathan Stroud glaub ich^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Bartimäus von Jonathan Stroud glaub ich^^


Omg, das Buch ist ziemlich alt, das hab ich vor Jahren
schon gelesen....


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> aber gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mmmh, joa, ganz ok...
Aber irgendwie fehlt das
gewisse "etwas", du weißt
schon was ich meine....


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

porno? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Omg, die Jugend von heute...
Ihr müsst alles ***uelle direkt
mir pr0n gleichsetzen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

genau wir sind versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Omg, die Jugend von heute...



Das sagst du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Bei den Weibchen ist das ja ok.
Aber bei dir ist mir das sowas
von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hä? Ich sage über etwas was du sagtest "Wayne" und du auch... ?!?!?!?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

du checkst es nicht ne?^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> du checkst es nicht ne?^^


Du denn?^^


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

joa sonst würd ichs nicht posten^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> joa sonst würd ichs nicht posten^^


Lol, dann erklärs mir!


----------



## Jácks (26. Dezember 2007)

okay du postest wayne=dir ist es egal...dann poste ich ein bild mit wayne interessierts...das heißt ich hab gekontert^^


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> okay du postest wayne=dir ist es egal...dann poste ich ein bild mit wayne interessierts...das heißt ich hab gekontert^^


Mmmh, klingt logisch, will ich aber nicht einsehen, okay?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (27. Dezember 2007)

NEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (27. Dezember 2007)

Magiermacht von Dennis L McKiernan
mein absoluter lieblingsautor ; )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (27. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Davon gibt es 3 Teile die ich super finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (27. Dezember 2007)

ich lese zur Zeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde ich sehr interessant, wie es manchen Gesellschaften schon von Anfang an durch ihre Entwicklung bestimmt ist, unterzugehen.


----------



## Skurk_arygos (27. Dezember 2007)

im moment tue ich mir grad das Necronomicon an, find ich sehr spannend würd aber nix davon ausprobieren ^^


----------



## NaXXra (27. Dezember 2007)

Tom Clancy   Der Kardinal im Kreml 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (27. Dezember 2007)

Die Orks - Blutrache

Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie sehr ich mich auf dieses Buch gefreut habe.


----------



## Qonix (27. Dezember 2007)

drummen schrieb:


> Die Orks - Blutrache
> 
> Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen wie sehr ich mich auf dieses Buch gefreut habe.


Habs mir auch erst gerade gekauft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oh ja, endlich wieder Stryke und seine Truppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (29. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Beide heute gekauft^^


----------



## Besieger (29. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mattilda (29. Dezember 2007)

Da hier ja soviele Fantasy mögen, wundert es mich, daß noch nicht die " Schwert der Warheit" Reihe von Terry Goodkind genannt worden ist.  Sehr zu empfehlen.

Und für Vampirgeschichten Liebhaber: Biss zur Morgendämmerung und Biss zur Mittagsstunde von Stephenie Meyer, Band 3 kommt im Februar. Hat ein bißchen was von Buffy und Angel. Einfach nur gut...aber wohl eher was für uns Mädels^^

Ansonsten les ich gerne Historische Romane, zB von Iny Lorentz, Ukrike Schweikert und immer wieder gut Bücher von Rebecca Gablé. Und natürlich die Highland Saga von Diana Gabaldon.

Und sonst..... Stadtbücherei FTW^^


----------



## Kangrim (29. Dezember 2007)

Gotrek & Felix

Absolut empfehlenswert^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Dezember 2007)

Skurk_arygos schrieb:


> im moment tue ich mir grad das Necronomicon an, find ich sehr spannend würd aber nix davon ausprobieren ^^



Au ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachdem ich das gelesen hab, konnte ich meine Mutter beweisen, dass das Buch absolut fiktiv ist, die hatte echt Angst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Trotz aller sich hartnäckig haltenden Gerüchte und wilden Theorien, muß in aller Deutlichkeit gesagt werden, daß es kein real existierendes Necronomicon oder eine historische Vorlage gibt. Auch basiert das Necronomicon nicht auf der sumerischen Mythologie. Es gibt zwar zahlreiche Ausgaben in Buchform und noch mal so viele meist englische Publikationen im WWW, von denen sich aber keine weiter als bis 1922 zurückdatieren läßt. Dies sind teilweise von Fans geschriebene Texte, die natürlich für Rollenspieler und angehende Mythos-Autoren interessant sind, teils auch wirklich ernstgemeinte magische Werke, aber keines stammt von Abdul Alhazred, der ebenfalls reine Fiktion ist, oder einem der von Lovecraft genannten Übersetzer wie Dr. John Dee, welcher allerdings wirklich gelebt hat. Das Necronomicon ist einzig und allein eine Erfindung Lovecrafts, auch wenn man viele Quellen finden kann, die Gegenteiliges behaupten.


----------



## grege (29. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is jetzt das 2. buch das ich von Wolfgang Keas lese nach Todfreunde und ich muss sagen es is nen echt klasse autor!!! kann ichnur weiter empfehlen


----------



## Fluix (29. Dezember 2007)

den zweiten teil von den zwergen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Dezember 2007)

hi alle zusammen, 
schön mal was zu meinem spezialthema zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe
also

1. Der Schwarm von Frank Schätzig oder Schätzing
2. Lautlos auch von dem Typen über dem hier
3. Die Harry Potter Reihe (manche sagen die is kindisch aber das sind nur die die den letzten teil nich gelesen haben
4. Bartimäus Reihe (auch sehr gut)
5. Karl May (das is der typ der winnetou geschrieben hat, ein klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
6.  Die Warcraft Buchreihe

ok das wars erst mal vll kommt ja noch was


----------



## Veragron (30. Dezember 2007)

Alles gleichzeitig? Oha.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenis (30. Dezember 2007)

Also grade lese ich mal wieder ein paar Manga, habe vor kurzem _Tess Gerritsen-Blutmale_ gelesen und auch alle andern Bücher davor natürlich.
Und bin davor mit _Gottlos_ von Karin Slaughter fertig geworden, auch hier habe ich alle vorigen Bücher bereits gelesen. Finde beide Autoren einfach Hammer!

Lese auch sehr, sehr gern die Highland-Saga von Diana Gabaldon, da kommt der nächste Roman aber erst in ferner Zukunft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (30. Dezember 2007)

Kabale und Liebe von Friedrich Schiller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss das mal wieder für den tollen Deutsch-Unterricht lesen und dann auch noch ein Referat drüber machen -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Kabale und Liebe von Friedrich Schiller
> 
> Muss das mal wieder für den tollen Deutsch-Unterricht lesen und dann auch noch ein Referat drüber machen -.-



OWNED! Hab ich schin hinter mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seid wann gibt es ein Smiley Limit? Ich musste deine wegmachen, damit meine reinpassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (30. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer noch und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grayback (30. Dezember 2007)

also ich lese atm "Elfen Licht" das ne fortsetzung zu "Die Elfen" (Autor: Bernhard Hennen)

Insgesamt gibts da bis jetzt :

"Die Elfen"     (gelesen)
"Elfen Winter" (gelesen)
"Elfen Licht"    (bin dabei)

Elfen Ritter Triologie:

"Elfenritter-Die Ordensburg" (liegt neber bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
"Elfenritter-Die Albenmark" (erscheint 2008)
"Elfenritter-Das Fjordland"  (erscheint 2008)

Wird erscheinen:

"Elfen Lied"-2008
"Die Elfenkönigin"-~2008

Spannend geschrieben mit allem was ein fantasy buch von anderen büchern abhebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls jetzt wer Neugierig geworden ist  : 

www.Bernhard-Hennen.de

Die Bücher sind im übrigen alle Taschenbuchvormat und leider nicht Gebunden erhältlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Dezember 2007)

Grayback schrieb:


> also ich lese atm "Elfen Licht" das ne fortsetzung zu "Die Elfen" (Autor: Bernhard Hennen)
> 
> Insgesamt gibts da bis jetzt :
> 
> ...


Nur so als Tipp es gibt nun auch Elfen Ritter

muss es mir auch noch holen


----------



## Veragron (1. Januar 2008)

Clive Cussler - Cyclops   (und zwar auf Englisch)
und parallel dazu: 
Clive Cussler - Raise the Titanic!  (und zwar auch auf Englisch)

Die uralten (1980er) Übersetzungen davon sind einfach nur schlimm.


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

Trügerischer Friede von Markus Heitz.
Bis jetzt ist es ganz ok.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (2. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (2. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/genial


----------



## Lurock (2. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (3. Januar 2008)

Zur Zeit die Trilogie vom "Goldenen Kompass" Habe zuerst den Film gelesen und bin nun dabei das Buch (1. Teil) zu verschlingen und muss sagen, dass mir das Buch (mal wieder) besser gefällt als der Film. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass der Film die Geschichte irgendwie vertauscht hat und Begebenheiten einfach mit anderen Zusammengeworfen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Januar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Zur Zeit die Trilogie vom "Goldenen Kompass" Habe zuerst den Film gelesen und bin nun dabei das Buch (1. Teil) zu verschlingen und muss sagen, dass mir das Buch (mal wieder) besser gefällt als der Film. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass der Film die Geschichte irgendwie vertauscht hat und Begebenheiten einfach mit anderen Zusammengeworfen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würde mal sagen das ist bei alle Filem so die nach einem Buch gedreht wurden.


----------



## Minati (3. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen das ist bei alle Filem so die nach einem Buch gedreht wurden.




Das würde ich wiederum nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



z.B. laut Buch hat Lyra von einem Wissenschaftler über die Gobbler erfahren.
Laut Film hat sie im Zimmer von Mrs. Coulter rumeschnüffelt und den Beweis gefunden, dass die G.O.B. von Mrs. Coulter gegründet wurde.

Laut Buch wurde Lyra von Lord Faa darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, wer ihre Eltern sind und was es für einen Zwischenfall diesbezüglich gab.
Der Film wiederum hat die Mutter ihr selbst gesagt, dass sie die Mutter ist.

Das sind wichtige Aspekte und die wurden im Film einfach weggelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und das finde ich echt schade ... ich weiß, dass die meisten Filme dann ne ziemlich hohe Überlänge hätten und man dann mehr als 3 Stunden hätte (wenn man z.B. Herr der Ringe getreu des Buches verfilmt hätte, würde eine Filmspielzeit von mehr als 5 Stunden vorhanden sein), aber trotzdem wäre es gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tante Edith meint, dass ich es gerade voll vergeigt habe und mir selbst wiedersprochen habe ... Teert und Federt mich!!


----------



## Qonix (3. Januar 2008)

Mach die Infos doch bitte unter dem Spoiler-Schutz, weil wie du selsbst schon geschrieben hast, gibt es Leute die das noch nicht wissen.

So mach ich Spoiler-Schutz:

(Spoiler)Text(/Spoiler) (die () sind durch [] zu ersetzten)

Beispiel: 



Spoiler



Harry Potter stirbt.




zum Thema:
Ich kann weder über den Film noch über das Buch mitreden, da es meiner Meinung nach einfach Der Herr der Ringe für Kinder ist und ich es werde geschaut noch gelesen habe.


----------



## Minati (3. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Info Qonix .. hatte ich im Eifer des Gefechtes total vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (5. Januar 2008)

"Die Drachenwelt-Saga" von R.A.Salvatore
Eine Trilogoie über Gary Leger der in die märchenhafte Welt Faery kommt.

1."Der Speer des Kriegers"
2."Der Dolch des Drachen"
und 3."Die Rückkehr des Drachentöers"

Die Bücher erzählen alles andere als eine 0 8 15 Geschichte(schätze so hörts sich nach meiner extrtem kurzen Beschreibung an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), sondern bescheren eine sehr lustige und spannende Lesezeit.

MfG Vanier


----------



## Metalizer (5. Januar 2008)

Zzt bin ich...nunja...oob *grins* ich warte noch auf "Das Schicksal der Zwerge" von Markus Heitz (vierter Band der im Februar rauskommen wird/soll)


----------



## Succubie (5. Januar 2008)

ich habe heute angefangen "Die Drachen" zu lesen. ich finde das buch net schlecht muss ich sagen, besonders die kreaturen im buch sind gut beschrieben, lassen aber immer noch ein wenig platz um sich selber ein eigenes bild dazu zu machen.
mal was zur story: es geht darum das die drachen, wofon es mehrere unterarten gibt, mit den erst kürzlich entstandenen wesen, den menschen, zusammen leben. alle drachen, bis auf einen uralten, durchtriebenen wasserdrachen, der zusammen mit den kreaturen der meere das land erobern will (da ich grade erst angefangen hab zu lesen ist noch net klar warum er böse ist und was er genau erreichen will, aber das kommt denk ich noch raus). da aber sein erster versuch dies zu tun scheitert, kommt einer der söhne des wasserdrachen auf die idee, einen anderen, höher stehenden sonnendrachen für die zwecke der meeres-kreaturen zu missbrauchen...
so und nun les ich mal was weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Januar 2008)

Succubie schrieb:


> ich habe heute angefangen "Die Drachen" zu lesen. ich finde das buch net schlecht muss ich sagen, besonders die kreaturen im buch sind gut beschrieben, lassen aber immer noch ein wenig platz um sich selber ein eigenes bild dazu zu machen.
> mal was zur story: es geht darum das die drachen, wofon es mehrere unterarten gibt, mit den erst kürzlich entstandenen wesen, den menschen, zusammen leben. alle drachen, bis auf einen uralten, durchtriebenen wasserdrachen, der zusammen mit den kreaturen der meere das land erobern will (da ich grade erst angefangen hab zu lesen ist noch net klar warum er böse ist und was er genau erreichen will, aber das kommt denk ich noch raus). da aber sein erster versuch dies zu tun scheitert, kommt einer der söhne des wasserdrachen auf die idee, einen anderen, höher stehenden sonnendrachen für die zwecke der meeres-kreaturen zu missbrauchen...
> so und nun les ich mal was weiter
> 
> ...


Ich find das ist das schlechteste Buch von den Fantasy-Völkern (die Orks, die Trolle, die zwerge, etc.)!
Mir hat es leider überhaupt nicht gefallen.... Ich hatte ganz oft einfach keine Lust weiter zulesen, das
passiert mir sonst nie.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Januar 2008)

Mal wieder "Strom der Zeiten" aus dem Artefakt-Zyklus der Magic the Gathering Roman Reihe.


----------



## Succubie (6. Januar 2008)

> Ich find das ist das schlechteste Buch von den Fantasy-Völkern (die Orks, die Trolle, die zwerge, etc.)!
> Mir hat es leider überhaupt nicht gefallen.... Ich hatte ganz oft einfach keine Lust weiter zulesen, das
> passiert mir sonst nie.



naja jeder findet andere dinge toll, wäre ja auch blöd wenn nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir persöhnlich gefällts, u.a. weil ich drachen und sämtliches fantasy-getier (aber auch reales getier^^) 
interessant finde.


----------



## Dracun (6. Januar 2008)

Einfach alles von HOHLBEIN^^


----------



## Shalaren (6. Januar 2008)

Also ich kann empfehlen,

Eragon 1,2 ( und 3 wenn er rauskommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bartimäus 1,2,3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Tag des Drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Drachenbrut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Aufstieg der Orks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wenn ich jetzt weiterschreiben würde würde ich noch heute abend hier sitzen^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Shalaren


----------



## Rodney (6. Januar 2008)

Nach Vollidot udn Millinär jetzt _Idiotentest_


----------



## drummen (9. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich find das ist das schlechteste Buch von den Fantasy-Völkern (die Orks, die Trolle, die zwerge, etc.)!
> Mir hat es leider überhaupt nicht gefallen.... Ich hatte ganz oft einfach keine Lust weiter zulesen, das
> passiert mir sonst nie.



Schlechter als "Die Trolle"? Das geht? Wtf 

Im moment: Markus Heitz - Ritus


----------



## Lurock (9. Januar 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Schlechter als "Die Trolle"? Das geht? Wtf
> 
> ......


Viel schlechter! Die Trolle und Die Schlacht der Trolle fand ich gar net so schlecht...

Im Moment Markus Heitz - Trügerischer Friede.


----------



## LittleFay (9. Januar 2008)

Nachdem ich Stimmen der Angst ausgelesen habe (es war der Hammer!), führe ich mir nun *"Ich bin dann mal weg" von Hape Kerkeling* zu Gemüte. Liest sich schnell, es gibt viel zum schmunzeln. Und es ist herrlich, wie Hape jammert und leidet, weil seine Knie schmerzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rklighthunter (9. Januar 2008)

Fire of Heaven von Bill Myers...
geniales Buch...
aber leider nur auf English zuu kaufen-.-'
sonst die Bibel!!!


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> *"Ich bin dann mal weg" von Hape Kerkeling*



Sehr nettes Buch, wie ich finde. War schön zu lesen. Wenn es dir gefällt kann ich dir nur "2 Esel auf dem Jakobusweg" von Tim Moore empfehlen. Auch sehr nett, mit englischem Humor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BallzofSt33L (9. Januar 2008)

ich les grad in diesem moment die fernsehzeitung


----------



## hasunhu (9. Januar 2008)

Der Markt frißt seine Kinder - Wider die Ökonomisierung der Gesellschaft

und parallel, wenn ich darauf keine Lust mehr habe:

Das Testament


----------



## Sweny (9. Januar 2008)

Ich lese im moment 
"Die volle Wahrheit" von Terry Pratchett 
und warte total ungeduldig bis endlich die Post das Buch "Schweinsgalopp" bringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerQueen (10. Januar 2008)

huhu,

ein wirklich dolles Thema muss ich schon sagen.

Also, ich lese momentan^^:

"Die Chronik der Habsburger" - wie der name schon sagt, fängt im 14/15 jahrhundert an und endet im 20. wer sich für die geschichte der habsburger interessiert sollte da unbedingt mal reinschnuppern. Habs allerdings aus einem antiquariat, keine ahung obs das auch in "normalen" buchhandlungen gibt.

dann les ich noch

"Dan Brown - Illuminati" - kennen bestimmt viele, ist eigentlich nicht mein genre aber super spannend. les das gern auf dem klo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fängt an mit einem ermordeten Wissenschaftler, antimaterie, den hass der illuminati gegend den vatikan und die daraus folgende rache. mehr mag ich gar nich verraten. Kann ich auch genre-fremden wärmstens empfehlen.

daaann noch

"Wibke Bruhns - Meines Vaters Land, Geschichte einer deutschen Familie" - Also ich muss sagen, dieses Buch, ich hab es noch nicht durch, ist zu meinem neuem liebling geworden. Es handelt sich um eine wahre geschichte,
die Autorin wird 1938 geboren, 6 jahre später wird ihr vater als hochverräter hingerichtet. 20 jahre später sieht sie eine reportage über "die Verschwörer des 20. Juli" Filmauffnahmen aus dem prozess wo sie ihren vater, den sie wegen des krieges weder kennen noch lieben lernen konnte, wieder erkennt. ab da fängt ihre suche nach der geschichte ihrer familie und vorallem ihres vaters an.
Es fängt bei den großeltern an, dem 1. weltkrieg und immer so weiter. Sie hat Tagebücher, briefe und "zeitzeugen"-aussagen benutz. man kann sich sehr schnell hineinfühlen und denken. Sichtweisen die man so vielleicht gar nicht kannte. Für leute die sich für biographien und für die deutsche geschichte interessieren ein absolutes MUSS!"

joa und zu guter letzt les ich dann noch

"werner siefer/Christian Weber - Ich - wie wir uns selbst erfinden"
Zu erst, es ist keines dieser psycho bücher in denen man "lernen" soll sich selbst zu lieben oder so^^ es ist mehr auf wissenschaftlichen tatsachen aufgebaut, zumindest fängt es so an. Bin noch nicht allzu weit.
"Es öffnet uns die augen für die wahre beschaffenheit dessen, was jeder von uns zu haben glaubt: ein Ich"
liest sich jetzt schon sehr vielversprechend, regt zum nachdenken und diskutieren an.
hoffentlich bleibt das bis zum schluss so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, das war ein einblick in meine momentanen bücher^^
mit buchbeschreibungen hab ichs nich so, aber ich hoffe es genügt fürs erste^^

Lieben Gruß

KillerQueen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -MH-Elron (10. Januar 2008)

Terry Pratchett - Das Erbe des Zauberers

und

Joseph Silk - Das _fast_ unendliche Universum


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (10. Januar 2008)

Bin an der Tintenherz-Trilogie ....Buch 2: Tintenblut


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Die extrem abartigen Texte von Cannibal Corpse.
_____________________________________________________
Von denen wurden NUR die ersten drei Alben in Deutschland indiziert.

Bei den Texten fragt man sich echt, was die Politiker gegens Rauchen haben...man man man...Deutschland, wie weit ist es mit dir bloß gekommen.


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (10. Januar 2008)

Tom Clancy    Im Zeichen des Drachen


----------



## Sweny (10. Januar 2008)

Schweinsgalopp - Terry Pratchett

Endlich ist es daaa! *auf und ab hüpf*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die extrem abartigen Texte von Cannibal Corpse.
> _____________________________________________________
> Von denen wurden NUR die ersten drei Alben in Deutschland indiziert.
> 
> Bei den Texten fragt man sich echt, was die Politiker gegens Rauchen haben...man man man...Deutschland, wie weit ist es mit dir bloß gekommen.


Sind dochn paar flotte Lieder dabei!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Naja. Nekropädophilie und der ganz Kram, ich kann dem nichts gutes abgewinnen...

Vor allem wie die das bescheiben...einfach nur abartig!


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Naja. Nekropädophilie und der ganz Kram, ich kann dem nichts gutes abgewinnen...
> 
> Vor allem wie die das bescheiben...einfach nur abartig!


Gibt Schlimmeres, z.b. das Buch vom Papst Bene, "Jesus von Nazareth" oder wie das heißt...


----------



## Vreen (10. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





für nen 13 jährigen liest du aber unnnnnnnnnheimliche viele bücher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (10. Januar 2008)

Das letzte Buch was mir vor die Finger kam (hab z.Zt. ein bißchen viel Arbeit...) war Imagica von Clive Barker - jaaa, der der auch die Hellraiser-Bücher (übrigens auch sehr genial) geschrieben hat.
Wer mal wegmöchte von dem typischen Fantasy-Krams und trotzdem eine phantasievolle und wahnsinnig toll geschriebene Geschichte mit Barker-typisch viel Sex und Horror lesen will, dem kann ich das echt nur empfehlen - lohnt sich!
Klasse sind übrigens auch die sechs "Bücher des Blutes" von Clive Barker, sehr schön abgedrehte Kurzgeschichten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nein - ich lese nicht nur Clive Barker^^ War bloß in letzter Zeit einiges von dem Herrn... ansonsten les ich auch gern Gedichte (Rilke, Baudelaire), Kurzgeschichten von Oscar Wilde und wenn ich in passender Stimmung für ein bißchen epischen Kitsch (nicht negativ^^) bin auch mal die Vampirromane von Anne Rice.


----------



## Qonix (11. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blut, geile Kämpfe un TITTEN!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (12. Januar 2008)

Vampire Hunter D? Krass...hab damals noch den ersten Film gesehen und seitdem nix mehr von gehört^^

Ich les zur Zeit mal wieder meine Anne Rice Romane, angefangen mit Gespräch mit einem Vampir (Villeicht besser bekannt als Interview mit einem Vampir)


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Heute morgen angekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (12. Januar 2008)

Die Orks geht weiter?!

Arrgh...ich mus in die Stadt...bis später^^


----------



## Lurock (12. Januar 2008)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Die Orks geht weiter?!
> 
> Arrgh...ich mus in die Stadt...bis später^^


Hehe, ja, Die Orks war schon ein geiles Buch, und als ich hier von dem gehört
hab ich direkt bestellt, war so im Semptember 2006. Heute ist es dann angekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrda (12. Januar 2008)

Den zweiten Ork-Teil müsst ich mir ja eigentlich auch kaufen - nur mein Schrank ist voll ;_;

BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sci-Fi at it's best, nicht zu abgedreht und regt zum Nachdenken an (mich zumindest :x ).


----------



## Besieger (12. Januar 2008)

> für nen 13 jährigen liest du aber unnnnnnnnnheimliche viele bücher top.gif



wie kommste drauf dass er 13 is?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (12. Januar 2008)

Och Mennö....hab festgestellt, dass mein bares im mom für das Buch net reicht -.-

Naja...hab ja bald burtstag...weiss ich schon, was ich mir wünsche^^


----------



## Organasilver (12. Januar 2008)

Och Mennö....hab festgestellt, dass mein bares im mom für das Buch net reicht -.-

Naja...hab ja bald burtstag...weiss ich schon, was ich mir wünsche^^


----------



## Veragron (13. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pew-Pew!


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mäßiges Buch! Heute morgen angefangen, eben aufgehört.
Is net so meins... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (14. Januar 2008)

Lese momentan nur Warhammer 40.000 Bücher.Bin momentan an ''Das Attentat'' dran.


----------



## Rexo (14. Januar 2008)

fast fertig

Artemis Fowl

neben bei lese ich auch noch

Das gold der piraten


----------



## Minati (16. Januar 2008)

So, habe heute gleich mal meine Amazon-Kreditkarte ausgenutzt und mir folgende Bücher bestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte, dass dies alles Fortsetzungen meiner Serie ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wie man sieht ... stehe ich gerade vollends auf Vampire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wühl mich zur Zeit durch alle Wallander-Romane, die meine Mutter noch hat.

Ach...wo ich die Orks sehe...kann mir einer mal die richtige Reihenfolge der Bücher sagen? Brauch noch Lesestoff für den Spanienurlaub im Sommer. Da wollt ich mir die Orks-Reihe vornehmen.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

@ K0l0ss
Gibt 2 Ork-Reihen.

Mit Balbok und Rammar:
Die Rückkehr der Orks
Der Schwur der Orks

Stryke und die Vielfraße:
Die Orks
Die Orks - Blutrache


so, glaube ich...


----------



## Juliy (16. Januar 2008)

''Der Verdacht''


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @ K0l0ss
> Gibt 2 Ork-Reihen.
> 
> Mit Balbok und Rammar:
> ...



Hm. K. Danke. Mal schaun. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich Trolle oder Orks nehmen soll.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm. K. Danke. Mal schaun. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich Trolle oder Orks nehmen soll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1. Teil: Die Trolle
2. Teil: Die Schlacht der Trolle

Beide ganz nett, aber nicht mit "Die Orks" zu vergleichen, das ist imba!


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 1. Teil: Die Trolle
> 2. Teil: Die Schlacht der Trolle
> 
> Beide ganz nett, aber nicht mit "Die Orks" zu vergleichen, das ist imba!



Was ist Imba? Trolle oder Orks?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Was ist Imba? Trolle oder Orks?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh, sry, etwas unverständlich geschrieben.
"Die Orks" ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, ein imba Buch!


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh, sry, etwas unverständlich geschrieben.
> "Die Orks" ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, ein imba Buch!



Hm. Mal schaun. Vielleicht kauf ich mir auch beide. Bei 3 Wochen Spanien hab ich viel Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm. Mal schaun. Vielleicht kauf ich mir auch beide. Bei 3 Wochen Spanien hab ich viel Zeit.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt. Ich kann sie dir nur empfehlen!
Wenn du etwas humorvolles suchst, würde 
ich die andere Ork-Reihe (Die Rückkehr der Orks, Der Schwur der Orks)
vorschlagen, sind auch sehr gute Bücher!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Joa. Dann danke mal. Ich werd mal beides kaufen....Bücher zahlt mir meine Mutter ja...die ist froh, wenn ich lese. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Joa. Dann danke mal. Ich werd mal beides kaufen....Bücher zahlt mir meine Mutter ja...die ist froh, wenn ich lese.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo, lesen bildet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hf beim Lesen!


----------



## Rhaedy (17. Januar 2008)

Hab gerade von Trudi Canavan die Trilogie "Die Gilde der schwarzen Magier" gelesen. 
Ganz nett, so als kleiner Zeitvertreib.

Des weitern ist die "Bartimäus"-Trilogie sehr empfehlenswert. Lustig geschrieben und mit sehr netten Einfällen des Autors (Jonathan Stoud) bestückt.

Aber mein derzeitiges Lieblingsbuch ist "Wassermusik" von T.C. Boyle, sehr empfehlenswert für Leute, die auf Abenteuergeschichten stehen und auch noch wissen, was Ironie ist...^^

Mfg

Rhaedy


----------



## Qonix (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich kann sie dir nur empfehlen!
> Wenn du etwas humorvolles suchst, würde
> ich die andere Ork-Reihe (Die Rückkehr der Orks, Der Schwur der Orks)
> vorschlagen, sind auch sehr gute Bücher!
> ...


Von Die Orks gibt es jetzt auch einen 2ten Teil, nur so zu Info. (steht auch schon weiter vorne)

Jo, die anderen Ork-Bücher sind echt zum lachen.

Die Trolle fand ich ganz gut und super spannend.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> *Von Die Orks gibt es jetzt auch einen 2ten Teil, nur so zu Info. (steht auch schon weiter vorne)
> *
> Jo, die anderen Ork-Bücher sind echt zum lachen.
> 
> Die Trolle fand ich ganz gut und super spannend.


Ja, hab ich gepostet, nur so zur Info... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (22. Januar 2008)

Hatte mir am Mittwoch/Donnerstag folgendes Buch bei Amazon.de bestellt:

Die Schokospalte

Um was es da geht?

Es enthält viele kleine erotische Geschichten.

Mein erster Gedanke: Nee oder? Sowas holst du dir nicht. Niemals. Auf gar keinen Fall. So dachte ich, bis ich die Leseprobe gelesen hatte.

Tja .. habe mir das Buch dann doch geholt. Gestern ist es eingetroffen und ich habe mich gleich der ersten Geschichte gewidmet und muss sagen: Ja, nicht schlecht. Nicht zu ordinär. Was schönes zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut einfach mal in das Buch rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Cover habe ich jetzt absichtlich mal weg gelassen - zu frivol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. Januar 2008)

naja das bild wie soll ich sagen ist etwas ich weis nicht wie es formulieren soll


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> naja das bild wie soll ich sagen ist etwas ich weis nicht wie es formulieren soll


unerotisch!

EDIT: also das bild


----------



## Lurock (22. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> unerotisch!
> 
> EDIT: also das bild


/sign!

Die sollte sich mal waschen und den Rasierer ausgraben! *hust*

Btt:
Ich lese grad irgendwelche Songtexte...


----------



## Siu (22. Januar 2008)

Hm. Derzeit nicht viel. Das Forum. Blogs. WoW-Forum. Bücher? Habe vor kurzem Harry Potter 7 auf Englisch und Deutsch fertig gelesen und war erstaunt wieviel ich im Englischen verstanden habe °.°


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

den abschiedsbrief meiner ersten freundin


----------



## Alanium (23. Januar 2008)

Ich lese gerade "Die Bibel nach Biff".

Einfach spaßig und super gut zu lesen. (ich liebe den Prolog <3)


----------



## Aêdil (23. Januar 2008)

Sehr zu empfehlen sind die Fantasy Bücher von Heine, ich lese gerade Die Orks, die Trolle und die Elfen. Kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen.

Und als Schullektüre -.- 
"Die Physiker" von Dürrenmatt.
Ich war sehr enttäuscht vom Ende des Buches, es hat meine Erwartungen, die durch den Anfang groß waren, total enttäuscht...
Da war "Der Richter und sein Henker" besser, aber auch nicht so mein Typ...


----------



## Eredon (24. Januar 2008)

Warhammer 40k: Eisenhorn:Xenos

Leider fast durch ..


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

40k hat vielen guten stuff-


ich lese gerade die waschempfehlung meines rentierpullis.


----------



## Qonix (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

alle daumen nach unten.


----------



## Gwynny (24. Januar 2008)

Harry Potter den letzten Band und von Terry Pratchett- Rollende Steine

LG Gwynny


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (28. Januar 2008)

Zur Zeit les ich nix aber davor

-Der Schwarm von Frank Schätzing
-Im Bruchteil der Sekunde von David Baldacci

Beide sehr spannend und zu empfehlen.

MFG Lukas


----------



## Incontemtio (28. Januar 2008)

Der Schrecken des Eises und der Finsternis _Christoph Ransmayr_


Sehr gutes Buch, das hier aber niemand kennen wird.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> .....
> Sehr gutes Buch, das hier aber niemand kennen wird.


Doch, ich kenne es.
Es hat mir aber nicht wirklich gefallen,
diese Doku-Art war nicht so mein Ding...
Wie kommst du denn darauf, dass es hier niemand kennt?


----------



## Incontemtio (28. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Doch, ich kenne es.
> Es hat mir aber nicht wirklich gefallen,
> diese Doku-Art war nicht so mein Ding...



Das ist jetzt unsere jeweilige subjektive Meinung über die ich garnicht diskutieren kann.



Lurock schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf, dass es hier niemand kennt?



Hab das Buch nicht für so bekannt gehalten, scheine mich aber getäuscht zu haben.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> .....
> Hab das Buch nicht für so bekannt gehalten, scheine mich aber getäuscht zu haben.


Mmmh, ne ich glaube du hattest recht,
so bekannt wird es nicht sein.

Ich dachte nur das du mit dem ".._hier_..", 
den Bildungsstand dieses Forums anzweifeln würdest... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (28. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur das du mit dem ".._hier_..",
> den Bildungsstand dieses Forums anzweifeln würdest...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bei manchen Leuten zweifele ich ihn. Pauschalisierungen liegen mir aber fern. Das "hier" hätte ich vermutlich einfach weglassen sollen, denn es kann wirklich den falschen Eindruck erwecken.


----------



## Taniquel (28. Januar 2008)

die Darkover romane von M. Z. Bradley, mom bd 14 , Die blutige sonne


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Januar 2008)

Zur Zeit neben Mittsommermord von Mankel, "The Beach" im Englisch-Unterricht.


----------



## Thront (28. Januar 2008)

koloss post


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (29. Januar 2008)

bruderkrieg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## liike_crazy (1. Februar 2008)

ein Buch Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schade das ich den jetz erst entdecke =(
hoff mein Tipp kommt dennoch nich zu spät =)

im moment lese ich 

Atemlose Stille - Michael Kimball

gutes Buch - wegen der Versicherungsprämie lässt sich Bobby in einem präperierten Sarg lebendig Begraben
Wenn ihn seine Frau Noel dann wieder ausgegraben hat wollen sie ein neues Leben beginnen - ja, WENN....


Nebenbei steck ich meine Nase auch in "warum Männer so schnell kommen und Frauen nur so tun als ob" - Anne West
klingt gemein isses aber nich, das Buch is lediglich von einer Psychologin geschrieben worden um die WIRKLICHEN Unterscheide zwischen Mann und Frau verständlcih zu machen...
kurz um:
Beziehungsprobleme werden behandelt die meist gar keine sein müssten, würden sich beide Geschlechte etwas auf das andere einstellen =)


----------



## Tassy (1. Februar 2008)

Das Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2008)

Die Orks - Blutrache hab ich endlich fertig



Spoiler



Super spannend wie schon das letzte Buch.

Ich hoffe bald kommt der nächste Teil.

Ist ja noch sehr vieles offen. Wenn ich da mal an diese Weltenwächter (oder wie die heissen) also die Elfe da so denke was die wohl noch machen und was die für Kräfte haben.

Werden die Orks einen Aufstand machen? Haben die Mensche sie verraten?

ICH WILL WEITERLESEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (3. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





also langsam werden diese " die [füllen mit beliebter spezies] " -bücher doch echt bescheuert oder?


----------



## Ciliu (4. Februar 2008)

Wissenschaftsbuch über die Fledermaus,

für die Projektprüfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Februar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> also langsam werden diese " die [füllen mit beliebter spezies] " -bücher doch echt bescheuert oder?


Das konmt ganz darauf an. Gewisse sind gut und bei gewissen verpennt man. Also "Die Kobolde" ist eines der besten Bücher gegen Schlaflosigkeit, dass ich je gelesen habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Aber "Die Kobolde" ist das einzige Buch dieser wie du es nennst [füllen mit beliebter spezies], dass ich bis jetzt schlecht fand.

"Die Halblinge" kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, da ich erst das erste Kapitel durch habe.


----------



## Juliy (4. Februar 2008)

''Der Verdacht'' - von Friedrich Dürrenmatt


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> ''Der Verdacht'' - von Friedrich Dürrenmatt


in der schule?


----------



## Incontemtio (4. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> in der schule?



Es ist natürlich außergewöhnlich ein gutes Buch freiwillig zu lesen und nicht solchen Schund wie "Die Orcs", "Sakrileg" etc.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Februar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich außergewöhnlich ein gutes Buch freiwillig zu lesen und nicht solchen Schund wie "Die Orcs", "Sakrileg" etc.


ich will halt wissen ob der user es freiwillig liest oder nich
wäre nämlich zu schön wenn es freiwillig passiert da auch ich es gut fand als wir es in der schule gelesen haben
und ja das niveau der bücher die hier von der mehrheit (derer die hier posten) gelesen werden ist nun mal *hust*


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich will halt wissen ob der user es freiwillig liest oder nich
> wäre nämlich zu schön wenn es freiwillig passiert da auch ich es gut fand als wir es in der schule gelesen haben
> und ja das niveau der bücher die hier von der mehrheit (derer die hier posten) gelesen werden ist nun mal *hust*


Das du dich traust, etwas von Niveau zu erzählen... mein kleiner Terrorist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem, wüsste ich gerne wie du bei so vielen Genren, in welchem
Bücher verfasst werden und so vielen verschiedenen Lesern, welche alle
einen anderen Geschmack haben, eine sachliche Beurteilung des Niveaus
rauskriegst!?

Da das sicher zu schwer für dich ist, was ich auch einsehe,
möchte ich wenigstens *eine* Zeile niveaulosen Textes aus irgendeinem
Buch hören.

Am besten wird jedoch sein, dass du meinen Post ignorierst, da du dem Fred so allerhand,
durch Argumentlosigkeit, hervorgerufene Flamerei ersparst.

Oh mein Gott, klingt das provokant... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
War nicht böse gemeint! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das du dich traust, etwas von Niveau zu erzählen... mein kleiner Terrorist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ach was...


----------



## RubenPlinius (4. Februar 2008)

zur zeit lese ich das silmarillion von tolkien

salut


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das du dich traust, etwas von Niveau zu erzählen... mein kleiner Terrorist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


meine beurteilung des niveaus ist nicht sachlich. sie folgt einfach dem was *ich finde*

hier mal ein paar zeilen aus einem dem ersten anschein nach niveaulosen buch (michael crichton - dino park)


> der tyrannosaurier gähnte träge und kratzte sich wie ein hund mit dem hinterlauf am ohr. er gähnte noch einmal. er war erschöpft von seiner großen mahlzeit und wachte nur langsam auf.


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> meine beurteilung des niveaus ist nicht sachlich. sie folgt einfach dem was *ich finde*
> 
> hier mal ein paar zeilen aus einem dem ersten anschein nach niveaulosen buch (michael crichton - dino park)
> 
> ...


Was ist daran niveaulos? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was ist daran niveaulos?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


an den 3 sätzen nich allzu viel aber ich erwarte dass das buch nich sehr viel tiefgang besitzt.
und du wolltest ja eine zeile niveaulosen textes aus irgendeinem buch hören
das buch is der text, das zitat die eine zeile (ja da hab ich mich nich ganz dran gehalten), dein wunsch is somit erfüllt


----------



## Lurock (4. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> an den 3 sätzen nich allzu viel aber ich erwarte dass das buch nich sehr viel tiefgang besitzt.
> und du wolltest ja eine zeile niveaulosen textes aus irgendeinem buch hören
> das buch is der text, das zitat die eine zeile (ja da hab ich mich nich ganz dran gehalten), dein wunsch is somit erfüllt


Ich sehe daran aber gar nichts Niveauloses...
Im Gegenteil, das kommt doch amüsant rüber,
vllt ist es ja ein humorvoller Roman o.ä.

Naja, worauf ich hinaus wollte ist, das Bücher nicht niveaulos sein können...
...ich glaube Büchern, kann man gar kein Niveau zuteilen, da sie nie alle,
aber jeden anders ansprechen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (4. Februar 2008)

@Riesentrolli
Du kannst auch Herr der Ringe lesen...tolle Bücher!
Nur weil es fantasy ist,ist es noch lange nicht niveaulos,sondern nur eine anderes Genere.
Also kannst du es nicht mit dem Nivaeu eines krimis,thrillers etc. vergleichen!
Ich finde die Orks keines wegs Niveaulos,sondern,du wirst es nicht glauben,aber ich kenn leute die den sinn und die handlung der orks nicht verstanden haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also tu mal hier nicht so,als ob du ein besseres Niveau hast als wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich sehe daran aber gar nichts Niveauloses...
> Im Gegenteil, das kommt doch amüsant rüber,
> vllt ist es ja ein humorvoller Roman o.ä.
> 
> ...


humor ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit niveau (zumindest nciht für mich)

es stimmt schon ich kann nicht sagen dieses buch hat dieses niveau. genausowenig wie ich sagen kann dieses buch is schlecht. allerdings kann ich es niveaulos und schlecht *finden*



Jácks schrieb:


> @Riesentrolli
> Du kannst auch Herr der Ringe lesen...tolle Bücher!
> Nur weil es fantasy ist,ist es noch lange nicht niveaulos,sondern nur eine anderes Genere.
> Also kannst du es nicht mit dem Nivaeu eines krimis,thrillers etc. vergleichen!
> ...


ich habe die hdr trilogie gelesen und fand sie sehr gut
ich habe mit krimis, thrillern verglichen? ich glaube nich. vor allem nich weil ich den meisten der bücher dieser genres ein gutes fantasy buch vorziehen würde



Jácks schrieb:


> Also tu mal hier nicht so,als ob du ein besseres Niveau hast als wir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wilst du mir denn das einzig schöne in meinem leben nehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetz weiß ich aber immer noch nich ob juliy das buch freiwillig oder aus zwang liest


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> zur zeit lese ich das silmarillion von tolkien
> 
> salut


ui   eines der kompliziertesten bücher die ich je gelesen habe

hast du den Anfang beim ersten Mal gleich kapiert?


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> ui   eines der kompliziertesten bücher die ich je gelesen habe
> 
> hast du den Anfang beim ersten Mal gleich kapiert?


Der Anfang war nicht schwerer als der Rest, aber
die ganzen Namen und Zusammenhänge... uff...


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der Anfang war nicht schwerer als der Rest, aber
> die ganzen Namen und Zusammenhänge... uff...


Jo ich hab ein Durcheinandern bekommen wer jetzt von wem abstammt und wer jezt wohin geht und so

da hab ich es nochmals gelsen und dann gings


----------



## Juliy (5. Februar 2008)

Ich lese ''Der Verdacht'' so.


----------



## Theroas (5. Februar 2008)

Das Herr der Ringe Online Manual  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (5. Februar 2008)

Den Thread hier.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

hmm atm les ich das was kolege im mail so schreib ^^

buch hmm was war das letzte .. wor 4 wochen buch das wir für die schule lesen mussten .. es war doof naja namen hab ich vergessen ;D


----------



## nalcarya (5. Februar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich außergewöhnlich ein gutes Buch freiwillig zu lesen und nicht solchen Schund wie "Die Orcs", "Sakrileg" etc.


Nur weil ein Buch populär ist und medial gepusht wird, ist es doch noch lange nicht schlecht. Ich kenn da so jemanden der sich vielem verweigert, weil "es ja alle toll finden" - das ist doch Blödsinn.

Die Orks kenne ich nur vom Umschlag und den ersten paar Seiten, das hat mir wirklich nicht gefallen, aber Sakrileg bzw allgemein die Bücher von Dan Brown als Schund abzustempeln kann ich nicht verstehen. Der Mann kann, im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen gedruckten Autoren, schreiben und zwar recht gut. Ob einem persönlich nun die Story gefällt oder nicht bleibt natürlich Geschmackssache.



Meinereiner liest seit gestern "Schöne Scheine" von Terry Pratchett, leider auf deutsch da ich im Moment kein Geld übrig hab um es mir selbst zu kaufen und es daher von einer Bekannten ausleihen musste die Pratchett eben nur auf deutsch liest.

Für danach hab ich schon "Die Chronik der Drachenlanze - Drachenzwielicht" und "-Drachenjäger" von Margaret Weis bzw Tracy Hickman bereitliegen - irgendwann muss ich ja mal mit D&D bezogenen Romanen anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem müsst ich eigentlich "Herr der Ringe" nochmal lesen, ist schon viel zu lang her. "Das Parfüm" könnt ich mir auch nochmal antun. Und Lovecraft würde ich auch gern mal lesen... so viel zu lesen, so wenig Zeit. *schnüff*


----------



## Incontemtio (5. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Nur weil ein Buch populär ist und medial gepusht wird, ist es doch noch lange nicht schlecht.



Ja, aber das sagte ich auch nie.



nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich kenn da so jemanden der sich vielem verweigert, weil "es ja alle toll finden" - das ist doch Blödsinn.



Wenn ich dieser "Jemand" bin, dann würde ich dich fragen woher du mich kennst. 



nalcarya schrieb:


> Die Orks kenne ich nur vom Umschlag und den ersten paar Seiten, das hat mir wirklich nicht gefallen, aber Sakrileg bzw allgemein die Bücher von Dan Brown als Schund abzustempeln kann ich nicht verstehen.



Das du etwas nicht verstehst, heißt nicht, dass es auch so ist. 



nalcarya schrieb:


> Der Mann kann, im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen gedruckten Autoren, schreiben und zwar recht gut.



Er schreibt flüssig, leicht zu lesen, schlecht würde ich es wirklich nicht nennen. 



nalcarya schrieb:


> Ob einem persönlich nun die Story gefällt oder nicht bleibt natürlich Geschmackssache.



Ja, aber ich kann ein Buch auch trotzdem verurteilen, wenn der Inhalt einfach zum Teil nur aus falschen als Faken verkaufen wissenschaftlichen Behauptungen besteht. 



nalcarya schrieb:


> Außerdem müsst ich eigentlich "Herr der Ringe" nochmal lesen, ist schon viel zu lang her. "Das Parfüm" könnt ich mir auch nochmal antun. Und Lovecraft würde ich auch gern mal lesen... so viel zu lesen, so wenig Zeit. *schnüff*



Weniger zocken mehr lesen...


----------



## nalcarya (5. Februar 2008)

Dieses auseinanderzitieren muss doch nicht sein wenn die Beiträge direkt aneinander hängen.

Mit dem jemand meinte ich nicht dich, dann hätt ich doch nicht "jemand" geschrieben - ich meinte meinen Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu der Sache mit Dan Brown: mit welcher Erwartung bist du denn an das Buch herangegangen (wenn du es überhaupt gelesen hast)? Wissenschaftlich korrekte Fakten erwarte ich in so einem Roman nicht, cih find es gerade gut dass da mit Vermutungen und Halbwahrheiten gespielt wird - regt meiner Meinung nach dazu an sich über das Thema gezielt zu informieren.
Mag natürlich auch Leute geben die alles was sie so lesen als bare Münze nehmen, aber denen ist wohl eh nicht zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dem zitierten Satz von dir hat mich eigentlich nur gestört dass du es nicht als Missfallen deinerseits sondern als unerschütterliche Tatsache dargestellt hast.



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Weniger zocken mehr lesen...


Witzkeks.
Wer muss jetzt wen fragen woher er sein Gegenüber so gut kennt? :>


----------



## Incontemtio (5. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Dieses auseinanderzitieren muss doch nicht sein wenn die Beiträge direkt aneinander hängen.



Es "muss" nicht sein, es kann aber auch nicht schaden. 



nalcarya schrieb:


> Mit dem jemand meinte ich nicht dich, dann hätt ich doch nicht "jemand" geschrieben - ich meinte meinen Freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast aber dumme Freunde, warum bloß? Beruht da auf Gegenseitigkeit? 



nalcarya schrieb:


> Zu der Sache mit Dan Brown: mit welcher Erwartung bist du denn an das Buch herangegangen (wenn du es überhaupt gelesen hast)? Wissenschaftlich korrekte Fakten erwarte ich in so einem Roman nicht, cih find es gerade gut dass da mit Vermutungen und Halbwahrheiten gespielt wird - regt meiner Meinung nach dazu an sich über das Thema gezielt zu informieren.



Ich erwarte halbwegs korrekte Fakten, aber vielleicht setzte ich meine Erwartungen einfach zu hoch. Und nur zu deiner Information, es gibt ähnliche Bücher in denen die Fakten klar und wissenschaftlich fundiert sind. 



nalcarya schrieb:


> Mag natürlich auch Leute geben die alles was sie so lesen als bare Münze nehmen, aber denen ist wohl eh nicht zu helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Helfen" kann man ihnen vielleicht, aber dumm ist es allemal. 



nalcarya schrieb:


> An dem zitierten Satz von dir hat mich eigentlich nur gestört dass du es nicht als Missfallen deinerseits sondern als unerschütterliche Tatsache dargestellt hast.



Auch ich kann Tatsachenbehauptungen aufstellen. 



nalcarya schrieb:


> Witzkeks.



Ich bin eine Backware? Das wäre mir neu. 



nalcarya schrieb:


> Wer muss jetzt wen fragen woher er sein Gegenüber so gut kennt? :>



Spekulationen sind doch immer wieder nett, oder?


----------



## nalcarya (5. Februar 2008)

Ich hab das Gefühl du bist nur in diesem Forum unterwegs um dich den anderen Usern intelektuell überlegen zu fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das auseinanderzitieren schadet insofern, dass es die Seite unnötig in die Länge streckt und es unmöglich macht den entsprechenden Beitrag in einem Fluss zu lesen.

Mein Freund ist gewiss alles andere als dumm, nur in der erwähnten Hinsicht etwas eigen (aber vielleicht ist das auch genau einer der Gründe warum ich mit ihm zusammen bin^^) - warum du hier mit beleidigen anfangen musst ist mir ein Rätsel.

Dass es auch Romane mit wissenschaftlich fundierten Fakten gibt ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber eigentlich weiß man doch grob was einen erwartet bevor man ein Buch liest und geht mit entsprechenden Erwartungen daran. Zumindest geht mir das immer so - deswegen habe ich bei Sakrileg/Illuminati/Meteor nichts anderes als Unterhaltung vor interessantem Hintergrund erwartet.

Zu guter Letzt bleibt mir noch zu sagen dass ich es schön fände wenn du mal den Stock aus deinem virtuellen Hinterteil ziehen würdest, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass du in der Realität ein so staubtrockener und humorloser Mensch bist wie du hier bisher rüberkommst (und wieder eine nette Spekulation) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

> Meinereiner liest seit gestern "Schöne Scheine" von Terry Pratchett, leider auf deutsch



viele leute die sich deutsch und englische versionen zu gemüte geführt haben sagen dass die D version an manchen stellen besser ist, die E dafür an anderen, also es geht denk ich nix vom lesespass verloren (brandhorst schreibt ja sleber auch in dem genre)

also ich hab _alle_ alten pratchett (bis zu going postal) mind 2mal gelesen, schöne scheine gibts leider derweilen nur als hardcover....ists gut//ein echter pratchett?

edit: damn ich hab den post jetzt 3mal geshrieben weil son spacko mir dauern pms schickt und buffed das anscheinend nicht schafft...


----------



## nalcarya (5. Februar 2008)

Ah jo, ich hab ja auch auf deutsch mit dem Herrn Pratchett angefangen, mein erstes Buch war "Ruhig Blut" (aka Carpe Iugulum). Aber ich muss sagen dass ich bei den Büchern die ich in beiden Versionen kenne das englische Original eigentlich immer einen Tick besser fand.

Nichts gegen Andreas Brandhorst, er macht das wirklich klasse - besser könnte man Pratchett wohl kaum übersetzen und die deutschen Versionn sind auch wirklich gut. Das Original bleibt aber letztendlich immer genau das und genau so wie der Autor es haben wollte, solange ich die Wahl habe werd ich also immer die englische Version der deutschen vorziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab übrigens nur fast alle Schebenweltromane gelesen - Farben der Magie fehlt mir noch. Schöne Scheine ist bisher recht solide, bin aber erst im 3ten kapitel udn will noch kein Gesamturteil abgeben.
Ich hoffe mal dass man in diesem Werk noch nichts von Pratchetts Alzheimer-Erkrankung bemerkt *schnief*


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Außerdem müsst ich eigentlich "Herr der Ringe" nochmal lesen, ist schon viel zu lang her. "Das Parfüm" könnt ich mir auch nochmal antun. Und Lovecraft würde ich auch gern mal lesen... so viel zu lesen, so wenig Zeit. *schnüff*


ich würd beides lesen
find sowohl hdr als auch das parfüm sehr gut


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

joa das hab ich auch gehört...hmpf

muss mir wohl mal auch die englishen ansehen^^
oooh farben der magie *griiins* rincewind ist der beste wiZZard^^
die verfilmung von "hogfather" kennst du ja wohl( hoffentlich auf english nicht  die deutsche pro7 version, die is echt mies)

sie drehen gerade nen 2ten film, wo sie "colors of magic" und "ligth fantasy" in einem film machen.
ist ja die vortgesetzte rincewind saga^^^^
-----------------------------------------------------
hm ich weiss ich könnt jetzt den ganzen tag über das reden...aber ich hatte heute den 4ten 12std nachtdienst(19-07) und bin inzwischen sehr in bier eingelegt( man könnte mich schon in die "broken drum" setzten^^) und geh jetzt leiber ins bett .......

btw: die pc spiele.....discworld noir hab ich auf cd, aber das point&click adventure "discworld 1" kann man sich als freeware runterladen..einfach googeln, sau lustig und schwer^^das "discworld 2" will unter XP nich so ganz und man muss mit dosbox rumscheissen....das 1ner geht einfach so....solltest dir ma geben

nachti....

edith: dir muss ja wohl mein name auch bekannt vorkommen!!!! (boogiman mit agoraphobie??!!!!)^^


----------



## Organasilver (5. Februar 2008)

Discworld 2 - Vermutlich vermisst ist auch gut, wennn auch lang nicht so schwer wie das erste^^

Ich les grad mal wieder die Rince-wind-Saga....leider nur auf deutsch, da ich zu der Zeit, als ich die gekauft hab, noch nicht so gut englisch konnte wie jetzt^^

Aber ich finde auch, das manchmal der Wortwitz in der deutschen Übersetzung besser rüberkommt, weil es ja vom Brandhorst an die kulturellen Gegebenheiten angepasst wurde


----------



## Ankatu (12. Februar 2008)

Ich les grad den Hohlbein-Zweiteiler "Die Töchter des Drachen" und "Der Thron der Libelle"

Is ziemlich gut das Buch....auch, wenn das Szenario einem am Anfang ziemlich seltsam vorkommt^^


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Im Deutschunterricht. Nebenbei immer noch The Beach im Englischunterricht und Mittsommermord, wo ich kaum weiterlese, weil ich noch so viel in Deutsch zu lesen habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (13. Februar 2008)

Hab heute zwischen 9:00 Uhr und 15:00 Uhr das DSA-Buch "Über den Dächern Gareths" gelesen....war ganz gut, aber viiiieeel zu kurz^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Hab heute zwischen 9:00 Uhr und 15:00 Uhr das DSA-Buch "Über den Dächern Gareths" gelesen....war ganz gut, aber viiiieeel zu kurz^^


Ach du je, DSA, wie lange hab ich das schon nicht mehr gespielt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
Wird wohl mal wieder Zeit! Ich find' bloß Niemanden der mitspielt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, hab heute Die Elfen von Bernhard Hennen gelesen,
ich konnt's kaum von dem ganzen Staub befreien...
...jezz versteh ich den Staub... ...irgendwie... ..öde...


----------



## Ankatu (15. Februar 2008)

So, mein Anne Rice Bücher wieder entstaubt....war mal wieder dringend nötig, das ich die Vampir-Chroniken durchles...sonst kom ich auf so komische Gedanken und zieh wieder weisse sachen an ^^


----------



## Minati (15. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Endlich geht meine Serie weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freu mich schon darauf noch den 3 Teil von der Betsy-Reihe zu bekommen und mich mit meinem Mug auf's Sofa zu kuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (15. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teil 4 der Otherland Reihe, sehr zu empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (15. Februar 2008)

Boahh...Otherland, der moderne Herr der Ringe...is ja ewig her, seit ich die Reihe gelesen hab...meine mcih aber erinnern zu können, das vor allem am Anfang extrem schwer zu lesen war, weil ein wenig zäh...aber ja, das Durchhalten lohnt auf jeden Fall^^


----------



## Qonix (17. Februar 2008)

NEWS FÜR ALLE "DIE ZWERGE" FREUNDE:

Im März kommt der 4. Teil der Reihe: Das Schicksal der Zwerge   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kanns kaum erwarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> NEWS FÜR ALLE "DIE ZWERGE" FREUNDE:
> 
> Im März kommt der 4. Teil der Reihe: Das Schicksal der Zwerge
> 
> ...


Kuuhl, muss ich gleich mal vorbestellen.


----------



## Ankatu (17. Februar 2008)

Hey, ein blitzmerker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiss ich schon seit Zwerge 3 draussen ist....wohn ja fast an der Quelle, und ein guter Freund von mir kennt Mahet persönlich^^

Tungdil wird übrigens höchstwahrscheinlich nicht auftauchen...aber Mahet behält sich mit der Handlung gerne etwas bedeckt, von daher halt cih das nur für ein Gerücht^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Februar 2008)

Tungdil? Pff, wer will schon von dem lesen... Boindil und seine Denkweise find ich viel symphatischer.


----------



## FE3L-X (17. Februar 2008)

Ich hab gerade mit Harry Potter begonnen...
und zwar dem ersten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg


----------



## Ankatu (17. Februar 2008)

hihi...ja, die Potter-Bücher sind cool^^


----------



## Veragron (21. Februar 2008)

/bump

Timothy Zahn:  Star Wars - Spectre of the Past

Und zwar auf Englisch :x


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Februar 2008)

Hm...ich kann es nicht abwarten. Morgen ist der 21.02. Dann noch eine Woche, 29.02., dann hab ich Geburtstag und bekomm Messer von Till Lindemann. Ich brauch das Buch, ich will es haben, die letzte Woche wird die schlimmste von allen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm...ich kann es nicht abwarten. Morgen ist der 21.02. Dann noch eine Woche, 29.02., dann hab ich Geburtstag und bekomm Messer von Till Lindemann. Ich brauch das Buch, ich will es haben, die letzte Woche wird die schlimmste von allen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mmmmh, Till Lindemann, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor....
Ich glaub ich bestell mir das Buch auch...


----------



## Falke80 (22. Februar 2008)

Habe gerade Die Drachenkämpferin von Licia Troisi durch, und kann es sehr empfehlen! als nächstel kommt wohl erstmal wieder irgentetwas von W. Hohlbein dranne!


----------



## kintaroohe (22. Februar 2008)

Lese grad DER LETZTE WÄCHTER geht um Kara, Medivh und Kahdgar ....
Scheint sehr interessant zu sein aber der erste Tiel der Warcraft Serie ist immer noch der spannendste /vote 4 "TAG DES DRACHEN"


----------



## Ankatu (27. Februar 2008)

Ich switche zur Zeit dauernd zwischen "Armand - Der Vampir" von Anne Rice und "Die Farben der Magie" von Terry Pratchett.....weil meine Knuddelmaus ja leider auch grad beim Armand ist, muss ich, wenn sie da ist Pratchett lesen....was ja auch net schlecht ist^^ Kann auf jeden Fall beide Autoren...ach egal, ihr lest eh alle was ihr wollt^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

ich lese gerade die geniale geschichte aus dem forum!


----------



## Elekelaeiset (27. Februar 2008)

Ich lese gerade aus Buchmangel zum dritten mal die Göttliche Komödie von Dante Alighieri. Muß gleich erstmal in die Stadt fahren mir was neues zu lesen besorgen, ohne ein gutes Buch ist alles plöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir dann den siebten Band von Gotrek und Felix zulegen, mal schauen...^^


----------



## Hexendoktor (27. Februar 2008)

Robert Harris - Imperium, eine fiktive Cicero-Biographie. Hat mit dem alten Rom zu tun, also muß es gelesen werden *g*

@den über mir: Eläkeläiset ist 'ne tolle Band ;-)


----------



## Elekelaeiset (27. Februar 2008)

Hexendoktor schrieb:


> @den über mir: Eläkeläiset ist 'ne tolle Band ;-)



Hu, da kennt jemand Eläkeläiset, das freut mich aber ;] In diesem Sinne: Hummppa till we die^^

Die Göttliche Komödie hab ich erstmal beiseite gelegt, bin wohl noch zu müde für sowas, dafür lese ich jetzt erstmal etwas Transmetropolitan, ein Comic, das ist einfacher zu konsumieren so früh am Tag ^_^


----------



## claet (27. Februar 2008)

Franz Kafka - Eine Sammlung aller Werke. 

Warum lest ihr alle so neumodischen Kram? lest mal die Klassiker. Danach will ich endlich Faust II lesen. Will ich schon lange


----------



## Hexendoktor (27. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Franz Kafka - Eine Sammlung aller Werke.
> 
> Warum lest ihr alle so neumodischen Kram? lest mal die Klassiker. Danach will ich endlich Faust II lesen. Will ich schon lange



Warum liest du so neumodischen Kram? Lies mal die Klassiker. Ovid, Sallust, Herodot, Cicero... *Regal durchwühl* 

Ja, wir Studenten der Alten Geschichte haben eine andere Definition von "Klassikern"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (27. Februar 2008)

Hexendoktor schrieb:


> Warum liest du so neumodischen Kram? Lies mal die Klassiker. Ovid, Sallust, Herodot, Cicero... *Regal durchwühl*
> 
> Ja, wir Studenten der Alten Geschichte haben eine andere Definition von "Klassikern"
> 
> ...



ja du hast Recht, Kafka war jetzt ein schlechtes Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von Ovid hab ich auch mal Texte gelesen, sehr interessant!


----------



## Bl4ckrock (27. Februar 2008)

Ich lese die Herr der Ringe Bücher, sind echt klasse die bücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Februar 2008)

hört mir auf mit ovid. der kerl hängt mir zum hals raus


----------



## Lurock (27. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ....
> von Ovid hab ich auch mal Texte gelesen, sehr interessant!


Ich auch, in Latein... und seitdem vertrete ich diese Meinung:


riesentrolli schrieb:


> hört mir auf mit ovid. der kerl hängt mir zum hals raus


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Geschichte ist toll. Und die Quelltexte, sofern übersetzt, sind porno.
Mhhm. Muss mal schauen, ob wir irgendwo Plato rumstehn haben.
Bis dahin: Ernst Meckelburg - Transwelt
Und Zeittunnel gleich dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonshire (28. Februar 2008)

Berhand Hennen "Elfenlicht"


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Atm lese ich die questbeschreibung da ich irgendwie ned was ich machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Februar 2008)

das buffed-Magazine

hab aber gleich durch und dann mal wieder ein paar Mangas

Peace Maker - Kuragone --> noch die letzten beiden Bände
One Piece
Tenjo Tenge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und soblad es da ist

DAS SCHICKSAL DER ZWERGE


----------



## Ankatu (29. Februar 2008)

*schnüff* Ich hab nix mehr zu lesen...ich bin verzweifelt...alles schon hundertmal durch, und für neue bücher fehlt die Kohle.....und die kostenlosen E-Books im Netz hab ich vermutlich auch alle schon durch, zumindest die, die wirklich interessant sind....von daher les ich im mom nur den Thread und hey...ich hab doch noch im Schrank die Bertelsmann-Lexikas stehen...26 Bände zum lesen...juhuu


----------



## Jácks (1. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat ja schon nen viel versprechenden titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

/push


Helft mir mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Womit soll ich anfangen? Mir ist es egal und ich weiß auch nicht, womit ich anfangen soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (3. März 2008)

ich werde mir dass mal angucken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Story:
Alle Menschen Spielen ein MMo
Bis ein paar Merken dass das nicht das wahre ist oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und versucht das Spiel zu stürzen 

habs noch nicht gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

K0l0ss, du willst mir doch nicht sagen, dass du weder Die Orks noch Die Trolle gelesen hast?


----------



## Qonix (3. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> /push
> Helft mir mal.
> 
> 
> ...


Erst "Die Orks" gleich mit dem nächsten Teil und dann "Die Trolle" und gleich hier auch noch den nächsten Teil.

2. Teil "Die Orks": Die Orks - Blutrache

2. Teil "Die Trolle": Die schlacht der Trolle

"Die Orks" ist einfach Kult, super geschrieben und sehr spannend. Leider überzeugt der 2. Teil nicht mehr so wie der 1. Teil ist aber immer noch lesenswert.

Bei "Die Trolle" haben mich beide Bände sehr gefesselt und waren in wenigen Tagen durch.

Bis jetzt kann ich alle Fantasy-Büche (mit den Erweiterungen) welche sich auf ein Volk beziehen und der Titel "Die ..." empfehlen. Ausser "Die Kobolde", dass ist nur was gegen Schlaflosigkeit.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> K0l0ss, du willst mir doch nicht sagen, dass du weder Die Orks noch Die Trolle gelesen hast?



Ne, hab ich noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Teil 2 der beiden Bücher hab ich auch schon. Ok, dann fang ich mal mit den Orks an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ne, hab ich noch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gott, jetzt wirds aber Zeit, Die Orks hab ich bestimmt 20 mal gelesen und Die Trolle nicht weniger oft....


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Ich hab erst "Die Zwerge" durch. Teil 4 ist aufem Weg.


----------



## Qonix (3. März 2008)

und "Die Elfen" ??


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Hat ne Freundin. Werd ich mir wohl danach mal ausleihen, wenn es empfehlenswert ist...


----------



## Qonix (3. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hat ne Freundin. Werd ich mir wohl danach mal ausleihen, wenn es empfehlenswert ist...


Oh ja, das ist es und die beiden anderen Bände auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Oh ja, das ist es und die beiden anderen Bände auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok. Dann werd ich mir die mal ausleihen, wenn ich mit Den Orks und den Trollen fertig bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A-N-N-A (3. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (3. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Erst "Die Orks" gleich mit dem nächsten Teil und dann "Die Trolle" und gleich hier auch noch den nächsten Teil.
> 
> 2. Teil "Die Orks": Die Orks - Blutrache
> 
> ...




"Die Trolle" war eines der wenigen Bücher bei mir, die ich gekauft, aber nicht fertig gelesen hab. Ultra langweilig. Zu "Die Kobolde" kann man auch noch "Die Drachen" hinzufügen.

Seit Freitag: Das Schicksal der Zwerge, find aber keine Zeit zum lesen :/


----------



## Ähmm (3. März 2008)

http://www.phabula.de/images/heitz_das_sch..._der_zwerge.jpg


Markus Heitz an die Macht!


----------



## STL (3. März 2008)

mmh was lese ich grad... diesen thread?  ^^


----------



## Zachrid (3. März 2008)

Der Goldene Kompass 
und
Der Magische Ring


----------



## Qonix (8. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich sag nur eins:



Spoiler



Tungdil is back!


----------



## DockZock (8. März 2008)

Diabolus von Dan Brown
und danach : World of Warcraft, im Strom der Dunkelheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (8. März 2008)

DockZock schrieb:


> Diabolus von Dan Brown


Quasi gerade ausgelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Moment ist Clive Barkers "Coldheart Canyon" dran.
Bisher sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## K0l0ss (8. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich heute, bzw gestern, zum Geburtstag bekommen, wenn die Orks durch sind wird das verschlungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DockZock (8. März 2008)

Hmm viele hier lesen diese Bücher ala : Die Trolle, Orks, Elfen usw.
Kann mir jmd genaueres dazu sagen bzw welches Buch ich mir zuerst kaufen sollte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (8. März 2008)

Die Zwerge (Die Zwerge, Krieg der Zwerge, Rache der Zwerge, Schicksal der Zwerge) sind*Sehr* geil. An die anderen Reihen mach ich mich selbst gerade erst ran.


----------



## Cyress (8. März 2008)

Das Schicksal der Zwerge habe ich auch angefangen, danach ist Meteor von Dan Brown dran und danach... mal schauen, schnapp ich mir bestimmt wieder irgendwas von meiner Mutter.


----------



## Tan (8. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mjiaammm... jetzt zum 2. mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DockZock (8. März 2008)

Supi, dann werde ich mit den Zwergen anfangen. *g*
Ich habe auch noch einen Band ,,Blizzard Legends" rumliegen mit 3 Geschichten je aus Starcraft, Warcraft und Diablo... hmm sollte ich auch endlich mal lesen. ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (8. März 2008)

Tu ich auch immer. Irgendein Buch aus der privaten Bücherei findet sich immer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (8. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jeder den diese epoche interessiert kommt um dieses buch nicht herum.


----------



## umbraadeus (15. März 2008)

Krieg der Engel von Wolfgang und Heike Hohlbein..
bin schon auf seite 2 von 563 und hab das buch schon seid ca. 1monat..

mann bin ich schnell geworden beim lesen ,respeckt an mich :-P  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

umbraadeus schrieb:


> Krieg der Engel von Wolfgang und Heike Hohlbein..
> bin schon auf seite 2 von 563 und hab das buch schon seid ca. 1monat..
> 
> mann bin ich schnell geworden beim lesen ,respeckt an mich :-P
> ...



Das buch ist der Hammer hatte ich an nem wochende durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist aber schon länger her...sitze jetz auch schon sied november an nem buch und habe erst den ersten satz gelesen^^


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

1. *Schöne Scheine* von _Terry Pratchett_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*und*

2.*Nachtmahr* von _Anne Rice_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## umbraadeus (15. März 2008)

Klunker:

´´Das buch ist der Hammer hatte ich an nem wochende durch  ist aber schon länger her...sitze jetz auch schon sied november an nem buch und habe erst den ersten satz gelesen^^
´´

XD habs mir eigentlich nur wegen dem ersten satz gekauft^^ 
ich zitiereer Engel brannte. 
tja..viel weiter bin ich auch nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durlok (16. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (16. März 2008)

Künstliche Wesen. Verhalten kybernetischer Vehikel 

von Valentin Braitenberg


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

ich will mein lied zurück
von sido^^


----------



## Lurock (16. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Künstliche Wesen. Verhalten kybernetischer Vehikel
> 
> von Valentin Braitenberg





Villano schrieb:


> ich will mein lied zurück
> von sido^^



Das nenn ich Kontrast!


----------



## Demrion (17. März 2008)

Heute Nacht gelesen: Stephen King   DAS MÄDCHEN
Gestern Nacht gelesen: J.R.R.Tolkien DIE KINDER HURINS
Von trudi Canavan hab ich durch: PRIESTER; MAGIER; GÖTTER hole mir demnächst ihre erste Trilogie.
Ich finde die Bücher von Haruki Murakami genial geschrieben.
Fange heute LOVE von stephen King an.


----------



## rEdiC (17. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lese imo "Der siebte Mord", noch 20 Seiten und bis jetzt gefällts mir richtig gut!^^




du weiß das imo "in my opinion" und nicht " im moment" heißt oder ? o.ô


----------



## riesentrolli (17. März 2008)

nick hornby - about a boy
auf englisch


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

Hohlbein-Märchenmond 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (17. März 2008)

ich las grade



Jácks schrieb:


> Hohlbein-Märchenmond
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xDDD

aber sonst les ich Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes... zum 7ten mal xD


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

Was?Das buch ist nicht schlecht ~g~


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2008)

So ich habe "Das Schicksal der Zwerge" endlich fertig und ich muss sagen. Es ist mal wieder super geworden. Es hat mich zwar nicht ganz so gefesselt wie die anderen aber bekommt immer noch 9 von 10 Punkten. Hat es sonst noch wer fertig und bissel bock darüber zu quatschen?

Bin mal wieder bisschen am Mangas lesen. Gestern wars "King of Hell" 6 + 7.


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

"Ein Leben", hier im buffed RPG Forum. <3


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> "Ein Leben", hier im buffed RPG Forum. <3


sehr geil
thx für den tip btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (26. März 2008)

Diesen Sinnlosenthread^^


----------



## Cerboz (26. März 2008)

Die Orks - Blutrache von Stan Nicholls

Der erste teil hatte 800 Seiten in kleiner Schrift..


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

> Was lest ihr gerade?



Das, was ich geschrieben habe, um es eventuell ein wenig zu verbessern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (27. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sollte jeder hier ma lesen


----------



## Minati (27. März 2008)

nicht lesen, sondern eher hören:

Feuchtgebiete von Charlotte Roche. Musste sogar schon lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten lesen: P.M.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. März 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> nicht lesen, sondern eher hören:
> 
> Feuchtgebiete von Charlotte Roche. Musste sogar schon lachen
> 
> ...


wenn du fertig bist sag ma pls wie es is. das buch interessiert mich


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wenn du fertig bist sag ma pls wie es is. das buch interessiert mich



Wenn du es von ihr weißt, hast du sicher nix dagegen, es mir zu sagen? Mich interessiert das auch.


----------



## Minati (28. März 2008)

Ich schreibs hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also das erste Kapitel .. ja, ich konnte lachen, aber an manchen Stellen war es schon echt .. eklig -.-' Aber das Lachen überwiegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich gerade lese: Per Mail hab ich die neue Jugendsprache (alphabetisch geordnet) Ausgabe erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musste lachen. Und weil's so schön ist, werd ich das mal in meinem Blog online stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. März 2008)

Gestern hab ich den 2ten und auch schon letzten Manga von Witchblade gelesen.


----------



## jazz.mazz (28. März 2008)

Ich lese gerade Glennkill von Leonie Swann.. ein Schafkrimi ^^
Ganz lustig bis jetzt.


----------



## Minati (28. März 2008)

Ey, Glennkill habe ich auch gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am Anfang war es - für mich - ziemlich langweilig. Aber das Ende ist cool *mäh*


----------



## Shadic (28. März 2008)

Ist zwar kein Buch, aber trotzdem eine gute Geschichte.

Geschichte eines Untoten


----------



## Bankchar (28. März 2008)

Ich lese atm "Die Chemie des Todes"


----------



## RadioactiveMan (29. März 2008)

ich lese im moment Terry Pratchett -Helle Barden
bin seit einiger zeit nen absoluter fan von dem kerl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (30. März 2008)

Lesen...ich dachte das is ein MMO Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2008)

One Piece Mangas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (31. März 2008)

Das hier:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51S4...DZL._AA240_.jpg

und danach das:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51MQ...A5L._AA240_.jpg


----------



## Minati (3. April 2008)

Ist zwar nicht lesen, aber ich höre mir gerade das Hörbuch von Terry Pratchetts "Rollende Steine" an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CreepingPhobia (3. April 2008)

Momentan:
Dan Brown - Sakrileg
Terry Pratchett - Rollende Steine


----------



## Cerboz (3. April 2008)

Gestern die Fortsetzung von Die Orks (Die Orks - Blutrache) von Stan Nicholls fertig gelesen.
Heute fang ich mit sonem anderen Buch was hinten drinn im Buch steht, auch von Stan Nicholls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andî39 (3. April 2008)

Ich lese Illuminati


----------



## Jamaican (3. April 2008)

Ich hab als letztet "Buntschatten und Fledermäuse" gelesen.
Ist schwer zu lesen, weil es aus der sicht eines Autisten geschrieben wurde.
Ist aber super genial. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KonohaFlower (3. April 2008)

Also im moment "drei" von stephen king, das ist das zweite Buch der "der dunkle Turm" serie. Ist eine wirklich lesenwerte Reihenfolge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (3. April 2008)

Also ich lese zur zeit mal wieder Des Dunklen Ritters Heldenlied ist zwar ein eher altes Buch (Dezember 1996) aber ich finde es immer noch einfach gut und Phantasievoll geschrieben!

Kanns nur empfehlen alt aber Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (3. April 2008)

Diablo : Der Sündenkrieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danach ist Mass Effect : Die Offenbarung
und Halo : Contact Harvest (mein erstes englisches Buch) dran!


Ich liebe Bücher zu Videospielen.^^ Die Warcraft-Reihe hab ich aber schon durch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (3. April 2008)

les zurzeit Die Gilde des schwarzen Magiers nen dreiteiler einfach nur geil


----------



## Isegrim (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöner Quatsch vom Harald. Liest sich wie Butter.


----------



## Jácks (5. April 2008)

Das Forum....mal im Ernst was soll ich lesen die Elfen oder die Zwerge?


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (11. April 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo harald schmidt draufsteht ist kein schwarz gebrannter schnaps drinn, der einen erblinden lässt... kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Bankchar (11. April 2008)

Ich lese atm "Sakrileg". Danach ist "Cupido" dran^^


----------



## zificult (11. April 2008)

"Die Abenteuer des Sherlock Holmes"
von Sir Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## Qonix (11. April 2008)

Tenjo Tenge Mangas


----------



## Minati (11. April 2008)

Zur Zeit ist mal wieder Christopher Moore mir "Der kleine Dämonenberater" dran.

Um was es geht? Es geht um einen menschenfressender Dämon mit namen "Catch", der von dem Dschinn (Aladin und die Wunderlampe lässt grüßen) Gian Hen Gian wieder zurück in die Hölle vebannt werden soll. Zudem tauchen  noch folgende Personen auf: Inspector Rivera (auch bekannt aus "Ein todsicherer Job), The Breeze (R.I.P. - wurde von Catch aufgefuttert, der daraufhin auf Koks war), diverse versuchte Morde an Catch, der Sinn von wahrer Liebe.

Geschrieben klingt es nicht wirklich interessant, aber es lohnt sich es zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. April 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Geschrieben klingt es nicht wirklich interessant, aber es lohnt sich es zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich dachte immer ein Buch sei geschrieben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich mich wohl geirrt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist mal wieder Christopher Moore mir "Der kleine Dämonenberater" dran.
> 
> Um was es geht? Es geht um einen menschenfressender Dämon mit namen "Catch", der von dem Dschinn (Aladin und die Wunderlampe lässt grüßen) Gian Hen Gian wieder zurück in die Hölle vebannt werden soll. Zudem tauchen  noch folgende Personen auf: Inspector Rivera (auch bekannt aus "Ein todsicherer Job), The Breeze (R.I.P. - wurde von Catch aufgefuttert, der daraufhin auf Koks war), diverse versuchte Morde an Catch, der Sinn von wahrer Liebe.
> 
> ...


bist also fertig mit feuchtgebiete? wenn ja dann erzähl uns doch ma pls wie du es fandest.


----------



## Josey (11. April 2008)

Ich lese derzeit die Midkemia Saga von R. Feist, die Bücher sind sehr schön geschrieben und empfehlenswert. 

Meine absoluten lieblinge sind aber die Bücher von *David Gemmel* die kann ich nur jeden empfehlen - erstklassige heroische fantasy - besonders die Drenai Saga (beginnend mit "Die Legende) ist ein muss für Fantasyfans  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## pandak1n (11. April 2008)

Philip Pullman / The Subtle knife (Teil 2 der "His Dark Materials"-Reihe).

Hab erst nach dem Kinogang erfahren, dass The Golden Compass eigentlich auf einer Buchtrilogie (Northern Lights / The Subtle Knife / The Amber Spyglass) basiert und da es angeblich kein Kassenschlager war und somit nicht fortgesetzt wird, musste ich mich aus Neugier an die Vorlage wenden.

Bisher uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen...


----------



## Incontemtio (11. April 2008)

pandak1n schrieb:


> Hab erst nach dem Kinogang erfahren, dass The Golden Compass eigentlich auf einer Buchtrilogie (Northern Lights / The Subtle Knife / The Amber Spyglass) basiert und da es angeblich kein Kassenschlager war und somit nicht fortgesetzt wird, musste ich mich aus Neugier an die Vorlage wenden.



Meiner Meinung nach sind "His Dark Materials" das beste was die Fantasy-Literatur z.Z. hergibt. Besonders interessant sind die Bücher dann, wenn man vorher Paradise Lost von John Miltion gelesen hat, dieses ziemlich lange Gedicht gibt es übrings auch im Internet.


----------



## Minati (11. April 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bist also fertig mit feuchtgebiete? wenn ja dann erzähl uns doch ma pls wie du es fandest.



Nein, fertig bin ich nicht. Ich hab diese Teil ja als Hörbuch und somit befindet es sich auf dem Laptop. Bücher lese ich immer auf dem Weg zur Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber vielleicht überspiel ich es mal auf meinen Player, dann kann ich es auf dem Weg zur Arbeit hören. Hoffentlich brech ich dann nicht in Gelächter in der Bahn aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Qonix:

Ich meinte mein kurzes Resumeé. Normalerweise bin ich besser im Beschreiben, nur heute nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (11. April 2008)

Josey schrieb:


> Ich lese derzeit die Midkemia Saga von R. Feist, die Bücher sind sehr schön geschrieben und empfehlenswert.



Japs, absolut Empfehlenswert!!! Hab die ganze Saga bestimmt 3x durchgelesen + Die Krondor Saga 1x + Die Schlangenkrieg Saga 4x (die beste Buchreihe *g*). Insgesamt bestimmt ca. 8.000 Seiten (jede Saga einmal gerechnet). Darf ich fragen bei welchem Buch du gerade bist?

Ich lese gerade "Das Druidentor" von Wolfgang Hohlbein. Seine Bücher sind irgendwie immer so Lückenfüller für mich bevor ich mich wieder an eine Buchreihe wage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ist nicht so der Knaller des Buch. "Katzenwinter" und "Der Widersacher" waren genial aber dieses Buch lese ich eigentlich nur noch damit ich erfahre wie es ausgeht (Stand derzeit ca. 80%).


----------



## Minati (12. April 2008)

So, heute morgen mit "Feuchtgebiete" von Charlotte Roche fertig geworden.

Meine Meinung: Es ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Es gibt sehr viele Stellen, wo ich wirklich lachen konnte und bei manchen Stellen dachte ich mir: "Boah, ihhhhh, wie eklig". Es wir wirklich alles beim Namen genannt und genau beschrieben.

Wer das Hörbuch haben möchte kann mir ne pm schicken.


----------



## Lurock (12. April 2008)

Boah die ersten 5 Minuten sind eklig! Und mehr hab ich noch net gehört... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (12. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (14. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Josey (14. April 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Japs, absolut Empfehlenswert!!! Hab die ganze Saga bestimmt 3x durchgelesen + Die Krondor Saga 1x + Die Schlangenkrieg Saga 4x (die beste Buchreihe *g*). Insgesamt bestimmt ca. 8.000 Seiten (jede Saga einmal gerechnet). Darf ich fragen bei welchem Buch du gerade bist?



Ich bin gerade bei Buch 4 angefangen und es verspricht sehr spannend zu werden. Ich muss sagen bisher wurden die Bücher von Band zu Band besser - ich bin gespannt! 
Leider komme ich in letzter Zeit nur sehr selten zum lesen daher wirds wohl noch dauern bis ich das durch habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (14. April 2008)

ich verschlinge grad ein Charles Bukowski Buch am andern ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (14. April 2008)

Ich lese gerade die Schlacht der Trolle von Christoph Hardebusch. Wer den Vorgänger gemocht hat wird dieses Buch lieben, es gibt einfach nix cooleres als diese Trolle in meinen Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

Friedrich Schiller - Wilhelm Tell
sehr langweiliges buch aber muss es für die schule lesen xD


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Gored schrieb:


> Ich lese gerade die Schlacht der Trolle von Christoph Hardebusch. Wer den Vorgänger gemocht hat wird dieses Buch lieben, es gibt einfach nix cooleres als diese Trolle in meinen Augen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uff, schon ein paar Jährchen her, dass ich das Buch gelesen habe...
Ich finde Die Orks/Die Orks - Blutrache und die andere Ork-Reihe Die Rückkehr der Orks/Der Schwur der Orks viiieeel besser! Auch an die 4 Zwerge-Teile kommt Hr. Hardebusch bei weitem nicht dran....
Was nicht heißen soll, dass das Buch schlecht ist, aber eben nicht soo gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Uff, schon ein paar Jährchen her, dass ich das Buch gelesen habe...
> Ich finde Die Orks/Die Orks - Blutrache und die andere Ork-Reihe Die Rückkehr der Orks/Der Schwur der Orks viiieeel besser! Auch an die 4 Zwerge-Teile kommt Hr. Hardebusch bei weitem nicht dran....
> Was nicht heißen soll, dass das Buch schlecht ist, aber eben nicht soo gut.
> 
> ...


die orks sind wirklich sehr geil
die trollbücher kenn ich leider noch nicht

ich les im moment immernoch terry pratchett
und zwar der fünfte elefant

die scheibenweltromane sind einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (15. April 2008)

Friedrich Schiller-die Räuber          


 Meisterwerk!


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

buffed.de


----------



## Caitiff (16. April 2008)

warte gerade auf die nächsten bände von spiel der götter und das lied von eis und feuer ... atm vertreib ich mir die zeit mit Feuerklingen ... liest sich ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (16. April 2008)

Ich zieh mir grad "Aufstieg der Horde" rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seufernator (17. April 2008)

Ich lese gerade Die Orks von Stan Nicholls


----------



## riesentrolli (17. April 2008)

max frisch - homo faber

die ersten paar seiten ham mich nich vom hocker gehauen...


----------



## Minati (18. April 2008)

Mary Janice Davidson - Untot lebt sich's auch ganz gut!

Da ich die Reihe liebe, wird das Buch eh klasse sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ riesentrolli: hast du dir "Feuchtgebiete" schon angehört? Und wenn ja, erzähl mal, wie findest du es?


----------



## nuxxar* (18. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> buffed.de



dito...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (btw sry4spam)


----------



## Invoke (18. April 2008)

Die Quattrologie "Wächter der Nacht" und Weltengänger... selten solch fantastische Werke gelesen.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Mary Janice Davidson - Untot lebt sich's auch ganz gut!
> 
> Da ich die Reihe liebe, wird das Buch eh klasse sein
> 
> ...


ich hab angefangen, bin aber noch nicht fertig. fazit bis jetz: teilweise sehr krass aber mit gefällts eigtl ganz gut


----------



## Minati (14. Mai 2008)

Schade, das der Thread soweit nach hinten gerutscht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na gut, lesen tu ich immer noch und deshalb zwei Bücher von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- J.R. Ward mit "Dunkles Erwachen" Um was es geht? Kann man nicht wirklich sagen ... ist schwer zu beschreiben. Dazu müsste man den Vorgänger "Mondspur" lesen. Aber, es geht um Vampire (mal wieder) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- (Autorin gerade nicht im Kopf) "Zuckermond" Habe gerade erst angefangen zu lesen und kann deswegen kaum bis gar nichts sagen. Nur so viel, dass es ein erotischer Roman ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, Ihr seid dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Mai 2008)

Manga Love Story  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

nietzsche - jenseits von gut und böse (ja wirklich ^^ und auch noch freiwillig)
c't nr. 11/08


----------



## Yuukami (14. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Manga Love Story
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auchund schon zum xten mal xD und dann noch ANUBIS von WOlfgang hohlbein (???)


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich werde heute oder morgen mit slam von nick hornby anfangen. ich fand schon long way down sehr schön und slam scheint mir auch sehr interessant zu sein


----------



## Deaty (14. Mai 2008)

Friedhof der Kuscheltiere. Neben "The Stand" und "Es" eines der besten Werke von Stephen King.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Den Manga "Hunter X Hunter" und zwar Band 1-4. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (16. Mai 2008)

Lese Gerade das Buch "Feuchtgebiete" von Charlotte Roche... extrem interessant und funny zugleich und lässt sich sehr gut lesen.


----------



## Nevad (16. Mai 2008)

Seit gestern Abend Tom Clancy's Operation Rainbow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (16. Mai 2008)

Ich les momentan Perry Rhodan Band 2408


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2008)

ich bin nach "das leben, das universum und der ganze rest"endlich bei tintentod (tintenwelt-triologie band 3) angekommen


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2008)

ich lese gerade die halo triologie und die ist total spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joni2 (16. Mai 2008)

ich les gerade band 2 von der sechsbändigen "durch die Wüste" reihe von karl mai  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (17. Mai 2008)

Die Gilde des schwarzen Magiers und zwar zum 5 mal einfach geil die story besteht aus 3 büchern^^


----------



## Silyana (17. Mai 2008)

Ich lese derzeit "Tanz Püppchen tanz" und werde danach wohl "Die Priester" anfangen,mal schauen wie's wird


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2008)

One Piece 11-20


----------



## Besieger (19. Mai 2008)

Winston Churchill - Kreuzzug gegen das Reich des Mahdi.

Faszinierend


----------



## Nevad (19. Mai 2008)

Ich lese grade im Biobuch den Abschnitt über die Genetik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (19. Mai 2008)

fang grad mit wächter des tages an

supa buch nur zu empfehlen ( soweit ichs bisher gelesen hab^^)

ansonsten les ich nur den spiegel und den stern


----------



## the Huntress (19. Mai 2008)

Momentan noch Diablo : The Sin War
Viel Hintergrundwissen zum Hack n' Slay Klassiker von Blizzard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (19. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sehr gutes Buch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ricdark (20. Mai 2008)

Stephen Eriksons Malazan Book of the Fallen Zyklus... wenn man mal "drin" ist einfach Klasse. Stil, Ideen und Handlung einfach außergewöhnlich und sehr eigenständig... allerdings entdecke ich Tendenzen wie bei Jordan und G.Martin, dieses Neverendingstory und ich weiß nicht wo ich als Autor hin will Syndrom ^^. Trotz der mittelmäßigen Übersetzungsqualität rate ich jedem der nicht gerade Anglistik studiert zur deutschen Version, auch wenn man dann ein Buch hinterherhinkt (eher ein halbes wegen der tollen deutschen Veröffentlichungsmoral englische Bücher zu halbieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Lasst euch nicht vom "ersten" Buch abschrecken, viele böhmische Dörfer weil man in eine Welt hineingeworfen wird und eben nicht alles erstmal haarklein erklärt wird, was im verlaufe der Geschichte aber sehr wichtig für den gesamten Spannungsbogen ist! Leider bin ich jetzt beim 9. deutschen Buch angekommen und muss mich anderweitig unterhalten... neues Buch Acacia Macht und Verrat von Durham... nach 20 Seiten aus dem Zug kann ich bisher wenig sagen ^^


----------



## Federvieh (20. Mai 2008)

im mom diesen thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ansonsten von cecelia ahern "vermiss mein nicht"
sehr zu empfehlen ^^ zumindest für die mädels unter uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raggot (20. Mai 2008)

Buddhismus im Alltag.


----------



## Maethoril (20. Mai 2008)

Ich lese gerade wieder einmal die gesamte "Schwert der Wahrheit" - Reihe von Terry Goodkind. Schlappe 9000 Seiten, aber immerhin in 16 Häppchen aufgeteilt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gerade angefangen... mal schaun wie es ist...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

nachdem ich zum x-ten mal ,,Die Elfen,, Triologie durchgelesen habe , bin ich zurzeit an der Folge Triologie ,Elfenritter, ( Die Albenmark , Die Ordensburg und Das Fjordland ) Bin sowieso der Meinung , das Deutsche Fantasy im moment am abrocken ist. ( Siehe markus Heitz -> Die Zwerge quattrologie )


----------



## Oonâgh (27. Mai 2008)

Also letztens hab ich mit nem Roman namens "Morddeutung" angefangen. Irgendwas im Inhalt mit Freud und so ... Wollt mir aber beizeiten nochmal die schöne Warcraft-Trilogie anschauen. Ich steh eher auf sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> nachdem ich zum x-ten mal ,,Die Elfen,, Triologie durchgelesen habe , bin ich zurzeit an der Folge Triologie ,Elfenritter, ( Die Albenmark , Die Ordensburg und Das Fjordland ) Bin sowieso der Meinung , das


Hachja, "Die Elfen"... eine der besten Trilogien, die ich je gelesen habe...^^ Von "Elfenritter" habe ich leider nur den ersten Band. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, atm lese ich "Bartimäus - Das Auge des Golem" von Jonathan Stroud. Der Humor von Bartimäus ist einfach geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hachja, "Die Elfen"... eine der besten Trilogien, die ich je gelesen habe...^^



/sign ^^

Sehr gut ist auch : ''Rabensturm'' - Bernhard Hennen     <---- lesens- und empfehlenswert ^^



> Von "Elfenritter" habe ich leider nur den ersten Band.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin grade mitm 2 durchgekommen 



> Naja, atm lese ich "Bartimäus - Das Auge des Golem" von Jonathan Stroud. Der Humor von Bartimäus ist einfach geil!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist auch ne triologie , richtig? ich meine ich hab den ersten Band gelesen , bin aber nie dazugekommen , mir die anderen beiden zu holen.  

Les grade diverse Artikel im ,,Stern,,


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Ja, ist auch eine Trilogie: "Das Amulett von Sarmakand" (Hoffe, dass war richtig^^), "Das Auge des Golem" und "Die Pforte des Magisters"

...

Lohnt sich!


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

Ja, auf jeden Fall!
Die Bartimäus trilogie... soll glaub ich auch verfilmt werden (?)
kA, denk mal das wird dann wieder so ein schmant wie Eragon - Der Film, aber trotzdem...

ich les atm Sophis Welt.. isn altes Buch., aber sehr gut! geht um Philosophie, Sokrates und alles was davor und dananch kam bis heute in die Modern...


----------



## Huntara (28. Mai 2008)

Ich lese gerade ein Buch über Japan. Wusstet ihr, das es in Japan keine Straßennamen gibt? Und Hausnummer 32 muss auch nicht neben Hausnummer 34 sein. Nein, man bekommt eine Adresse, die lauten könnte: Block 4 von Block 5, Hausnummer 32. Viel Spaß beim suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

Ich lese gerade die Kompanie der Oger von A. Lee Martinez extreeeeeeeem geil Ogger die mit Orcs 
 Rechtschreibdiskussionen führen, kettenrauchende Ents ähhhh Baumwesen(Ents dürfen sie net mehr sagen auf 
 das Wort würde von einem Mächtigen Magier der mit C anfängt ein Fluch gelegt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und Dialoge die einem 
 Lachflashs bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

"Das Muschelessen"

NIEMALS LESEN! da gibbet sätze, die 2-3 seiten lang isnd und es ist kacke geschrieben" hab grade ne klausur drüber ge schrieben


----------



## drummen (28. Mai 2008)

Naoki Urasawa: Monster

Der beste Manga den es überhaupt gibt, sogar besser als Death Note oder GTO


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

Gianluca Morozzi: Panik

Selten so ein psychopathisches Buch gelesen! O_o


----------



## Elekelaeiset (15. Juni 2008)

Ich lese gerade von Vladimir Nabokov - Einladung zur Enthauptung.

Erinnert stark an Kafka, gefällt mir bislang sehr gut.
 Es geht um Cincinnatus C. welcher zum Tode verurteilt ist, angeklagt des schwersten Verbrechens, das sein fiktiver Staat kennt: der Opazität, der Undurchsichtigkeit für seine Mitmenschen, die einander sind wie offene Bücher, ohne Geheimnisse, ohne Wesen, ohne Seele.
Bin schon gespannt wie es weitergeht....


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juni 2008)

Ich les gerade die Herr der Ringe Trilogie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Juni 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich les gerade die Herr der Ringe Trilogie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das beste Buch, was ich jemals gelesen hab! Habe die drei Teile in etwas mehr als einer Woche verschlungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern kam bei mir per Post "Daniel Silva - Die Loge"
Hab keine Ahnung, was das ist, aber ich lass mich mal überraschen.. Ansonsten wollte ich beizeiten nochmal in die WarCraft Reihe reinschauen.. Ich lieeebe Fantasy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> Ja, auf jeden Fall!
> Die Bartimäus trilogie... soll glaub ich auch verfilmt werden (?)
> kA, denk mal das wird dann wieder so ein schmant wie Eragon - Der Film, aber trotzdem...
> 
> ich les atm Sophis Welt.. isn altes Buch., aber sehr gut! geht um Philosophie, Sokrates und alles was davor und dananch kam bis heute in die Modern...



Mhh Sophies Welt is auch n schönes Büchlein. Aber muss man sich für interessieren, sonst hängt's einem reichlich schnell zum Hals raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings empfehle ich nebenbei das Schauen des Films. Oder hinterher.. Dadurch kann einem die ein oder andere Situation noch etwas klarer werden.


----------



## grege (15. Juni 2008)

Ich lese gerade "Das letzte Königreich" von Bernard Cornwell. 
Ein klasse Buch. Man lernt einiges über das 9. Jahrhundert, verpackt in einer klasse Story.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

buffed forum den "was lest ihr gerade?" Threat


----------



## Eaglewdw (15. Juni 2008)

Zur Zeit les' ich John Grishams "Die Jury"

(davor: John Grisham "Das Testament" [genial]
            John Grisham "Der Richter" [anfangs etwas flach, aber am Ende sehr gut]
            John Grisham "Die Akte" [Klassiker, is ja auch verfilmt worden])

Auch empfehlen kann ich die bekannten Bücher von Dan Brown (Illuminati, DaVinci Code, Diabolus und vor allem Meteor)


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (15. Juni 2008)

Homer - Odysseus

Fand die Filme echt klasse und dachte mir "Hey, les doch mal das Buch!". Naja, hätte ich gewusst das sich das nicht leicht lesen lässt hätte ich es mir vielleicht nochmal überlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber langsam fuchs ich mich durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juni 2008)

Bartimäus von Johnathan Stroud 
gefällt mir sehr gut ist eine Trilogie die ich nur empfehlen kann


----------



## PlutoII (15. Juni 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Naoki Urasawa: Monster
> 
> Der beste Manga den es überhaupt gibt, sogar besser als Death Note oder GTO




Glaub ich nich ^^

Death Note is der superlativ =)


BTT: Die Lincoln-Maschine von Philip K. Dick

Is nen bisschen anders als seine sonstige Werke aber bisher auch nich schlecht.

Wer noch nichts von ihm gelesen hatt bekommt hiermitt eine sehr gutgemeinte Empfehlung von mir


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2008)

One Piece 26

hehe ab nach Skypia


----------



## MiniMinie (16. Juni 2008)

bin grad dabei "Die Elfen" das zweite mal durchzulesen..
brauch wieder neue bücher =(


----------



## Bankchar (16. Juni 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> Glaub ich nich ^^
> 
> Death Note is der superlativ =)
> 
> ...




Stimmt schon, Death Note ist sehr gut, aber Monster kommt da auch nah dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin aber leider erst bei Band 4 ist aber sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Silenzz (16. Juni 2008)

Die Bibel nach Biff ist cool^^


----------



## gaius kamui (16. Juni 2008)

stimmt auch das buch ist super^^ aber auch "ein todsicherer Job" ist gut von Christopher Moore


----------



## gaius kamui (16. Juni 2008)

Was ich aber grad lese ist band 4 Otherland von Tad Williams episch riesig und einfach genial^^


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

Ich les grade meine "Rincewind, der zauberer" sachen von terry pratchett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach nur geil geschrieben und mega lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Juli 2008)

In der ersten Ferienwoche hab ich 'Hannibal Rising', 'Lunatic', 'Das Netz' und 'Skelett' gelesen.
Alles ganz nette Bücher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Ich les grad ein Buch aus der "Die" Reihe... Die Elfen von Bernhard Hennen^^


----------



## Bhargra (5. Juli 2008)

Zur Zeit mein Physik-Buch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die letzten Bücher, die mich wirklich mitgerissen haben waren jedoch die Wächter-Bücher von Sergei Lukjanenko.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/W%C3%A4chter-Reihe

Sehr empfehlenswert für alle Fantasyfans!


----------



## Ulterior (5. Juli 2008)

Colin Forbes - Die unsichtbare Flotte
Ist ganz empfehlenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

Wolfgang Hohlbein ...... Grad mit Die Tochter der Himmelsscheibe zum 2ten x fertig gelesen und grad mit Nemesis Band 01 - Die Zeit vor Mitternacht angefangen und ab und an blätter ich wieder im Buch Sun Zi - Die Kunst des Krieges - Die neue Illustrierte Ausgabe

----------------
Now playing: 19.In Extremo - Liam
via FoxyTunes


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

die zwerge


----------



## PlutoII (28. Juli 2008)

Alle 118 Kurzgeschichten in 5 Bänden:
Band 2: Variante Zwei

von Philip K. Dick


----------



## Qonix (28. Juli 2008)

Alive, ein etwas komischer Manga.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juli 2008)

Das Script zu "Naturwissenschaft und Technik in der Antike" von Prof. Steinle
"Europa im Zeitalter des Ancién Regime" von Prof. Walther
"Gesellschaft und Kultur im Kaiserzeitlichen Rom" Mause


----------



## Lurock (28. Juli 2008)

Ich lese gerade 'The Hound of the Baskervilles'.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Juli 2008)

One Piece alle Bände


----------



## Luntsu (28. Juli 2008)

Ich lese gerade Sun Tzu - Die Kunst des Krieges, allerdings eine andere Version als Dracun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (28. Juli 2008)

Hab' grad von Stephen King "Es" durch... Satans Ziege, ist das geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Juli 2008)

.hack//g.u.+ 1 + 2


----------



## Tassy (29. Juli 2008)

Ich Lese im Moment "NULL" von Adam Fawer! (Thriller)


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juli 2008)

Momentan bin ich dabei,(wieder einmal) die Kürzeste Geschichte der Zeit von Stephen Hawking zu lesen. Ein unglaubliches Buch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slartibartfass (29. Juli 2008)

Menschen wie Götter - Trilogie von Snegow
Die Elenden - auch 3 Bücher von Hugo 

Aber eigentlich Queer Beet von 

A- wie Jorge Amado (z.B. Herren des Strandes, Leute aus Bahia, Kakao u.s.w.)
bis 
Z wie Zola, Emilie (z.B. Die Beute, Nana, Seine Exellenz Eugen Rougon etc)

ich bin auf kein Genre festgelegt hab auch Märchen aus 1000 und 1 Nacht nach der ?...-Montague Handschrift
suche ich zu Hause noch mal raus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Juli 2008)

Im Moment lese ich von Donna W. cross "Die Päpstin", bzw. ich fange gerade an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. August 2008)

omg skulduggery pleasant ist genial.spannung,humor,sarkasmus.
WUNDERBAR
*zitat:
"Versprichst du, mir in der Zukunft nichts mehr zu verheimlichen?" fragte Stephanie.
Skulduggery legte die Hand auf die Brust.
"Hand aufs Herz. Ich schwöre es bei meinem Leben."
"Okay."
Er nickte und ihr ging voraus zu seinem Bentley.
"Allerdings hast du kein Herz mehr."
"Ich weiß."
"Und rein technisch gesehen auch kein Leben."
"Auch das weiß ich."
"Dann verstehen wir uns ja."
genial


----------



## Chakk (24. August 2008)

Ich vertrebe mir gerade die Zeit mit einem Fachbuch über Haustieranatomie. Der Wälzer erschlägt mich fast, aber was tut ma nicht alles für den Beruf.


----------



## Todesschleicher (24. August 2008)

Ich lese mal wieder die Harry Potter-Bücher. Zur Zeit bin ich bei Teil 2. In Ermangelung der englischen Romane 1-5 leider auf Deutsch...6 und 7 sind dann auf Englisch^^


----------



## SäD (24. August 2008)

Stephen King - The dark Tower (Der dunke Turm)


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

Zurzeit lese ich "Tuchfühlung" von Doris Meißner-Johannknecht, ein sehr schönes Buch und sehr weiterzuempfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothier (24. August 2008)

Hellgate London "Goetia".... Buch 2 von 3...


Auch wenn das Spiel vielleicht nicht DER bringer ist....die Bücher sind aber einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raselius (24. August 2008)

das Foucaultsche Pendel von Umberto Eco
recht interresant, wenn man sich ein bischen mit den templern beschäftigen will


----------



## drummen (24. August 2008)

Kinder des Judas von Markus Heitz

Überhaupt ist alles von Markus Heitz godlike <3 

- Markus Heitz Fanboy


----------



## Bankchar (24. August 2008)

Atm lese ich Kalte Asche von Simon Beckett.


----------



## Held² (24. August 2008)

von William King 
schicksals Gefährten
Die Abenteuer von Gotrek und Felix (hab nach langem suchen endlich den ersten teil gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## jolk (24. August 2008)

Ich lese immoment "The Stand" (das Letzte Gefecht) von Stephen King
sehr interessesant und spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr empfehlenswert..nur etwas dick


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

jolk schrieb:


> Ich lese immoment "The Stand" (das Letzte Gefecht) von Stephen King
> sehr interessesant und spannend
> 
> 
> ...


ein dickes Buch hat mich noch nie gehindert ich liebe sie je dicker desto besser^^


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Kann mir wern guten Psychothriller oder Horror Buch empfehlen?
Find in letzter Zeit i-wie nichts interressantes


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

atm steht bei mir kafka - der process auf dem programm, danach nietzsche oder nochmal 1984.


----------



## Crackmack (24. August 2008)

Öhm ich lese gerade Detektiv Conan band 41-46  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
find die einfach spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

ich les grad One Piece und danach die Diablo Reihe^^

edit: danach die Bibel und dannd as Buch Krieg und Frieden^^ dann muss ich mir ein 2tes Bücherregal kaufen -.-


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich les grad One Piece und danach die Diablo Reihe^^
> 
> edit: danach die Bibel und dannd as Buch Krieg und Frieden^^ dann muss ich mir ein 2tes Bücherregal kaufen -.-


Ist die diablo reihe gut?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ist die diablo reihe gut?^^


das werde ich rausfinden


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

jo ist ganz brauchbar, wobei ich nur die ersten 3 gelesen habe.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

jetzt is nur noch die frage...

is die Bibel ein gutes Buch XD ich denke da werden sich die meinungen spalten


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jetzt is nur noch die frage...
> 
> is die Bibel ein gutes Buch XD ich denke da werden sich die meinungen spalten


alte. testament oder das neue?ich kenn bloss das alte,kp gibt viel langweiliges zeug drin aber gibt auch gute dinge drin^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> alte. testament oder das neue?ich kenn bloss das alte,kp gibt viel langweiliges zeug drin aber gibt auch gute dinge drin^^


und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige depp auser MM der die Bibel liest XD


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige depp auser MM der die Bibel liest XD


hey in unserer schule ist das ein pflicht fach ausserdem bin ich jüdisch xD


----------



## Winn (24. August 2008)

Was ich gerade lese.. hmmm


"Der Schrei des Falken" Das erbe der Runen

Ich les zwar nicht jeden tag aber wenn ich mal les^^


----------



## Tan (24. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr zu empfehlen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (24. August 2008)

Derzeit:

Die Trolle von Christoph Hardebusch. 
Ist ein vielseitiges (Achtung, doppelte Bedeutung) Buch. Das Einzige was mich am Anfang etwas stutzig machte  war die Tatsache, dass das Namensregister der Charaktere schon dreieinhalb Seiten umfasst..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 #

Es ist jedoch ein echt spannendes Buch, bei dem die Lust es weiter zu lesen immer mehr gesteigert wird. Bin zwar noch nicht ganz durch, empfehlen kann ich es trotzdem!


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Ich les zurzeit das buch : 

Warum Männer nicht zuhören und Frauen nicht einparken können.


ps: hab vor paar tagen ein buch gekauft der titel heißt:

Deutsch-Frau
Frau-deutsch

hier ein bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beltana (25. August 2008)

Stanislaw Lem - Der Unbesiegbare 
Netter SciFi Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Deutsch-Frau
> Frau-deutsch
> 
> hier ein bild
> ...


Das hat mir meine Freundin mal zu Weihnachten geschenkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ist wirklich lustig geschrieben.

Ich bin grad wieder an den Naruto-Mangas dran (6-10).


----------



## Minati (16. September 2008)

Habe vor einigen Wochen "House of God" von Samuel Shem gelesen.

Um was es geht? Es geht um Jungärzte und deren erstem Jahr im "House of God" und was sie da alles erleben. Vielleicht kennt auch jemand die 13 Regeln des House of God?!

1. Gomers sterben nicht.
2. Gomers gehen zu Boden.
3. Bei Herzstillstand zuerst den eigenen Puls fühlen.
4. Der Patient ist derjenige, der krank ist.
5. Zuerst an Verlegung denken.
6. Es gibt keine Körperhöhle, die nicht mit einer 14er Kanüle und einem sicheren, starken Arm erreicht werden kann.
7. Alter + Serum-Harnstoff = Lasixdosis.
8. Sie können dich immer noch mehr quälen.
9. Die einzige gute Aufnahme ist eine tote Aufnahme.
10. Wenn du keine Temperatur mißt, stellst du auch kein Fieber fest.
11. Zeige mir einen BMS, der meine Arbeit nur verdreifacht, und ich werde ihm die Füße küssen.
12. Wenn der Radiologie-Resident und der BMS auf einer Thoraxaufnahme etwas Auffälliges sehen, kann dort nichts Auffälliges sein.
13. Ärztliche Betreuung besteht darin, so wenig wie möglich zu tun.

Es ist ziemlich - nun sagen wir mal - krass geschrieben. Die Vorfälle erlebt man hier in Deutschland (so wie ich es beurteilen kann) nicht und man geht hier auch sicherlich nicht so mit seinen Jungärzten um.
Es sei noch gesagt: Nach Veröffentlichung dieses Buches wurden die Bedingungen weitesgehend verbessert (USA)


----------



## Maltztrunk (16. September 2008)

auf naruto 32 warten und sonst die wächter reihe und    im sturm von tom clancy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (16. September 2008)

Diabolus. Sehr interessant und spannend. Danach hab ich dann alle von Dan brown durch.


----------



## Reyna 6187 (16. September 2008)

Also ich lese Einweihung von Elisabeth Haich inzwischen zum dritten Mal........und ich kann es jedem empfehlen der bereit dafür ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (16. September 2008)

Ken Follett - Die Tore der Welt


----------



## airace (16. September 2008)

zum 2000 "die Bis(s)" triologie durchlesen mein allerliebstes lieblings buch ^^ (oder bücher)


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

Warcraft / Krieg der Ahnen / Die Dämonenseele


----------



## Kasdeja (17. September 2008)

Ich les die Bartimäus Trilogie


----------



## _Miche_ (17. September 2008)

Bin gerade dabei die Tinten-Trilogie zu lesen... Bin beim 2ten Band "Tintenblut"


----------



## IchMagToast (17. September 2008)

les grade "Die Elfen - Die Ordensburg" danach mach ich weiter mit der tinten trilogie (2. band)
und ich warte auf das 3. Eragon Buch (25. Oktober auf deutsch!!!!)
sonst les ich immer so ma wieder die Harry Potter Bücher durch oder ma wieder HDR wenn ich viel zeit hab





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

IchMagToast schrieb:


> les grade "Die Elfen - Die Ordensburg" danach mach ich weiter mit der tinten trilogie (2. band)


Ist das der 4te Teil der anderen Die Elfen - Bücher?


----------



## helltrain (19. September 2008)

lese egarde das ende von resident evil band 4


----------



## jolk (20. September 2008)

Kasdeja schrieb:


> Ich les die Bartimäus Trilogie



sehr tolle Bücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immoment bin ich mit dem 3. Tintenbuch dran..Tintentod glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (verwechsel die immer)


----------



## Astrad (20. September 2008)

Ich lese grad den 3. Teil der Krieg der Ahnen Trilogie.


----------



## mookuh (20. September 2008)

ich les grad wieder mal die Zwerge-Quatrologie komplett durch (sind von markus heitz) 
hab fast alle bücher von dem und bald kommt er in meine stadt^^

naja ich les allgemein nur fantasy und krimis...


----------



## Peepmatz (20. September 2008)

Baudolino rockt btw^^


----------



## Karzaak (20. September 2008)

Hoi Peeperich, Willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann dir nur zustimmen, Baudolino "rockt" wirklich.


----------



## Qonix (21. September 2008)

Fast 1'400 Seiten. Da bin ich mal gespannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (21. September 2008)

Victor Hugo - Der Glöckner von Notre Dame


----------



## Carcharoth (21. September 2008)

Das da -> http://my.buffed.de/user/23/blog/view/1969890211

Momentan ist "Vollidiot" an der Reihe. Bisher ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (21. September 2008)

@Quonix: das buch ist echt gut...
aber man muss dazu mögen wenn sich fantasy und sience fiction treffen...  (meinem cousin hat das deswegen nicht gefallen)

zurzeit les ich "wächter der nacht"


----------



## dragon1 (21. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



diese buecher sind genial!
toller sarkasmus,spannung und einfach tolle atmosphaere
*auf das nechste buch wart*
*derek landy erwartungsvoll anschau*
ein tipp:schaut euch mal das an:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derek_Landy
wenn ihr es schon nach der wiki-beschreibung nicht moegt seid ihr einfach geschmacklos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich habs grad fertiggelesen, und das fuehlt sich so traurig an wenn man weiss das es grad aus ist )=

@ mookuh jo hab ich auch gelesen,sehr nett.
wachter des tages auch,die anderen 2 hab ich (leider) nicht


----------



## Qonix (22. September 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> @Quonix: das buch ist echt gut...
> aber man muss dazu mögen wenn sich fantasy und sience fiction treffen...  (meinem cousin hat das deswegen nicht gefallen)
> 
> zurzeit les ich "wächter der nacht"


Also bis jetzt finde ich es wirklich gut und spannend.

Kommt aber irgend wann noch eine genaue Erklärung wie die ganzen Elfen, Orks und so in unsere Welt kamen?


----------



## Pc-freak (22. September 2008)

Ich Lese  gerade dass ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klicken Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (22. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt finde ich es wirklich gut und spannend.
> 
> Kommt aber irgend wann noch eine genaue Erklärung wie die ganzen Elfen, Orks und so in unsere Welt kamen?



glaube nicht aber das kann ich dir erklären

nachdem maya kalender wäre nämlich im Jahr 2000 die Magie und somit auch orks, elfen usw in die welt zurück gekommen...
wie man sieht ist aber nix passiert


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

lese gerade zum 3ten mal harry potter 7 und dann Shadowrun von Markus heitz (auch zum 3ten mal^^)


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

ich lese mass effect- die offenbarung.
es ist zwar nicht unbedingt sehr anspruchsvoll geschrieben, aber da ich das spiel super fand wollte ich mir auch mal die vorgeschichte durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. September 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> glaube nicht aber das kann ich dir erklären
> 
> nachdem maya kalender wäre nämlich im Jahr 2000 die Magie und somit auch orks, elfen usw in die welt zurück gekommen...
> wie man sieht ist aber nix passiert


Also der der Maya-Kalender leuft erst im Jahr 2056 oder so (oder wars 2025) aus, das stand ja auf der Rückseite vom Buch das dann die Orks und Elfen gekommen sind. Aber eine genauere Erklärung und vorallem wie sie sich in unsere Gesellschaft eingegliedert haben würde mich intressieren.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Die Eminem-Biografie. ^^


----------



## Buffalosoldier (22. September 2008)

Ich lese zurzeit "Holy Wood" von Terry Pratchett

Kennen bestimmt viele von euch. Die Scheibenwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Beste Fantasy Satire die es gibt.


----------



## werbaer (22. September 2008)

also momentan lese ich ''drei'', den zweiten teil von stephen king's der dunkle turm-saga.
und ich muss sagen, dass diese 2 bücher auf jeden fall einen ganz besonderen platz in meinem bücherregal bekommen werden, zusammen mit den restlichen teilen.
king hat ein faszinierendes talent dafür, den leser in seine fantasie eintauchen zu lassen - top! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Die Eminem-Biografie. ^^



sag mir danach bitte ob es sich gelohnt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sag mir danach bitte ob es sich gelohnt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also es ist lesenswert, auf jeden Fall.
Man erfährt viel über ihn, über seinen Familienhintergrund und halt sein früheres Leben als Weißer in Detroit... meiner Meinung nach sehr interessant.


----------



## mookuh (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich les Gerade "Schatten über Ulldart" aus der Reihe Ulldart - Die Dunkle Zeit 1


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich endlich das letzte wow buch durchhab (ich komm ums verrecken nicht mehr zum lesen -.-), dann will ich die diablo reihe lesen und dann DIE BIBEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn ich endlich das letzte wow buch durchhab (ich komm ums verrecken nicht mehr zum lesen -.-), dann will ich die diablo reihe lesen und dann DIE BIBEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Die Diablo Bücher sind recht interessant und ich hoffe du meinst DIE BIBEL nach Biff XD ein saukomisches Buch.
Ach ja ich lese zur Zeit Die Drachen von Julia Conrad sehr gutes Buch.


----------



## Methurgar (3. Oktober 2008)

Plüsch, Power & Plunder Regelwerk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ach ja ich lese zur Zeit Die Drachen von Julia Conrad sehr gutes Buch.


Boah, ich war so enttäuscht von dem Buch, ich konnts gar nicht fassen. 
Ich war immer ein Drachen-Fan und nachdem ich die Zwerge-Reihe,
die beiden Ork-Reihen, die Elfen-Reihe und die Troll-Reihe gelesen hatte,
hab ich ein Buch erwartet was zumindest annähernd an die Spannung und
an den Lesespaß herankommt, aber es war einfach grauenhaft langweilig!
Meiner Meinung nach ein Buch, dass es *nicht* Wert ist neben Bücher wie 
"Die Zwerge", "Die Orks", "Die Elfen" und "Die Trolle" gelegt zu werden.


----------



## Lyhtmir (3. Oktober 2008)

Zur zeit lese ich Das Silmarillion von Herrn Tolkien.
Das is einfach nur schön. 
Die Sprache erinnert mich zwar nen bissel an die Bibel , aber der inhalt ist interessanter^^.


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Lyhtmir schrieb:


> Zur zeit lese ich Das Silmarillion von Herrn Tolkien.
> Das is einfach nur schön.
> Die Sprache erinnert mich zwar nen bissel an die Bibel , aber der inhalt ist interessanter^^.


Das Buch ist genial, wie alle Werke von Tolkien.
Aber ich hatte gegen Ende ein paar Probleme bei
der Namenszuordnung, denn es sind wirklich verdammt
viele Namen und Bezeichnungen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das Buch ist genial, wie alle Werke von Tolkien.
> Aber ich hatte gegen Ende ein paar Probleme bei
> der Namenszuordnung, denn es sind wirklich verdammt
> viele Namen und Bezeichnungen....
> ...


Oh ich glaueb das hat fast jeder. Ich musste die ersten Seiten auch ein paar mal lesen bis ich verstanden wer jetzt was ist und wer zu wem gehört. Aber sonst ein geniales Buch. Ich finde ja das Buch: Die Geschichte der Kinder Hurins sehr genial.



			
				Lurock schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, ich war so enttäuscht von dem Buch, ich konnts gar nicht fassen.
> Ich war immer ein Drachen-Fan und nachdem ich die Zwerge-Reihe,
> die beiden Ork-Reihen, die Elfen-Reihe und die Troll-Reihe gelesen hatte,
> hab ich ein Buch erwartet was zumindest annähernd an die Spannung und
> ...


Jup, das stimmt das Buch war nicht wirklich gut aber noch vieeeeeeeel vieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel schlimmer war: Die Kobolde. Mein Gott das war der grösste Schrott den ich je gelesen habe.

Die Halblinge ist aber wieder recht gut und davon gibt es auch schon wieder einen 2. Teil wie ich letztens gesehen habe.


Ach ja und von Die Rückkehr der Orks mit den beiden Brüdern gibt es jetzt schon den 3ten Teil. Werd mir die dieses Wochenende noch holen, da ein neuer Laden bei uns aufmacht und es 10% Rabatt gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (3. Oktober 2008)

So jetzt les ich "Der Orden der Schwerter" ...  Ulldart - Die Dunkle Zeit 2


----------



## chopi (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich lese z.Z. "Die Orks" kennen bestimmt nur die wenigsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja,ich les es nur im Bus und hab erst 100 Seiten...


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich lese z.Z. "Die Orks" kennen bestimmt nur die wenigsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab die zwerge (alle 4 bände^^) die elfen (2 bände) die ork, die trolle und die drachen

kenne also wohl alle in der richtung^^


----------



## Asoriel (3. Oktober 2008)

Bin gerade an "Die Säulen der Erde", was meiner Meinung nach wirklich ein gigantisch gutes Buch ist. Ansonsten les ich seit ca. 2 Jahren nebenbei an "Der dunkle Turm" 1-7 von Stephen King herum, aber es werden immer wieder andere Bücher "dazwischen geworfen"


----------



## Qonix (3. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hab die zwerge (alle 4 bände^^) die elfen (2 bände) die ork, die trolle und die drachen
> 
> kenne also wohl alle in der richtung^^


Von "Die Orks" gibt es schon den 2ten Teil "Die Orks - Blutrache". Dann gibt es noch "Die Rückkehr der Orks" geht aber nicht um die Orks von "Die Orks" sonder um andere. Sind schon 3 Bände erschienen. Bis jetzt waren es immer gute Storys.

"Die Trolle" hat auch einen 2ten teil. Sehr genial. Hab den fast verschlungen.

Von "Die Elfen" gibt es auch 3 Bände. Alle sind wirklich genial.


----------



## Happening (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich les grad 'Das Jahr des Greifen' aus der Welt des schwarzen Auges. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gesamte Buch (800 Seiten) spielt in genau einer Stadt 
Und es ist extrem öde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Ich les grad 'Das Jahr des Greifen' aus der Welt des schwarzen Auges.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Rofl,liest du es denn trotzdem weiter?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Oktober 2008)

Happening schrieb:


> Ich les grad 'Das Jahr des Greifen' aus der Welt des schwarzen Auges.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ZOMG
alkohol ist ein destillat!


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Von "Die Orks" gibt es schon den 2ten Teil "Die Orks - Blutrache". Dann gibt es noch "Die Rückkehr der Orks" geht aber nicht um die Orks von "Die Orks" sonder um andere. Sind schon 3 Bände erschienen. Bis jetzt waren es immer gute Storys.
> 
> "Die Trolle" hat auch einen 2ten teil. Sehr genial. Hab den fast verschlungen.
> 
> Von "Die Elfen" gibt es auch 3 Bände. Alle sind wirklich genial.



jo ich weiss aba im mom fehlt mir das geld für bücher... brauch dringend wider n job-.-


----------



## Happening (3. Oktober 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Rofl,liest du es denn trotzdem weiter?


Jup in der Hoffnung das endlich mal was passier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ausserdem bin ich schon bei Seite 600.. Ich hab nicht mehr viel vor mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Happening (3. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ZOMG
> alkohol ist ein destillat!


pff.. und? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (3. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich lese grad One Piece 10-20 naja 20 bin ich bald fertig und die Bibliothek is zu >.<


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Naja ich lese grad One Piece 10-20 naja 20 bin ich bald fertig und die Bibliothek is zu >.<


Uiuiui, ganz schwere Literatur... =P


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Die Diablo Bücher sind recht interessant und ich hoffe du meinst DIE BIBEL nach Biff XD ein saukomisches Buch.
> Ach ja ich lese zur Zeit Die Drachen von Julia Conrad sehr gutes Buch.


Nein ich meine DIE Bibel!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bibel


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah, ich war so enttäuscht von dem Buch, ich konnts gar nicht fassen.
> Ich war immer ein Drachen-Fan und nachdem ich die Zwerge-Reihe,
> die beiden Ork-Reihen, die Elfen-Reihe und die Troll-Reihe gelesen hatte,
> hab ich ein Buch erwartet was zumindest annähernd an die Spannung und
> ...



So schlecht fand ichs jetzt nicht, aber geb dir Recht, die Elfen waren um Längen besser, /Elfenlicht etc.


----------



## mookuh (4. Oktober 2008)

sind die drachen also nicht zu empfehlen?
hab mir überlegt ob ich das buch kaufen soll wenn ich mal wieder geld hab


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> sind die drachen also nicht zu empfehlen?
> hab mir überlegt ob ich das buch kaufen soll wenn ich mal wieder geld hab


Was wäre denn die Alternative?


----------



## Alexandria555 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hab als letztes das Drachentor von Jenny - Mai Nuyen gelesen.
Ich mag die Autorin. Ist eine jung Autorin hab schon 3 Büchern von Ihr gelesen und alle waren Meisterwerke, in Fantasy.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mag einfach Ihren Stil.

Und nun les ich grade (endlich mal) den letzten Teil von Harry Potter...
Auch wenn Ich mich irgendwie schwer tue...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PTK (4. Oktober 2008)

gerade diesen thread, der mich dabei unterbrochen hat Die Chemie des Todes zu lesen... großartiges Buch.


----------



## mookuh (4. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was wäre denn die Alternative?


 der rest der ulldart reihe von markus heitz


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> der rest der ulldart reihe von markus heitz


Dann würde ich Die vorziehen! Die sind meiner Meinung nach besser als Die Drachen,
auch wenn ich nur Trügerischer Friede und Brennende Kontinente aus der Ulldart-Reihe kenne.


----------



## mookuh (4. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann würde ich Die vorziehen! Die sind meiner Meinung nach besser als Die Drachen,
> auch wenn ich nur Trügerischer Friede und Brennende Kontinente aus der Ulldart-Reihe kenne.



danke für die schnelle und kompetente beratung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle und kompetente beratung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gerne doch! *g*


----------



## S.E.Lain (5. Oktober 2008)

Hmm also ich hab als letztes Gacha Gacha Bd.5 [bzw Gacha²] gelesen aber momentan kein geld um mehr bände zu kaufen ^^


----------



## EpicFailGuy (5. Oktober 2008)

Lehrbuch über Betriebswirtschaft ...


----------



## kendouwe (5. Oktober 2008)

Naja ich habe gerade angefangen das erste Warcraft-Buch zu lesen, doch weit bin ich noch nicht gekommen, da die Schule mich wieder eingeholt hat^^


----------



## MoneyGhost (5. Oktober 2008)

Das Albtraumreich des Edward Moon. Grotesker Fantasykrini, der im London des 19. Jh. spielt. Hatte es nach 3 Tagen durch :-)


----------



## EspCap (5. Oktober 2008)

"Bockmist" von Hugh Laurie, dem Schauspieler der Dr. House spielt. Und das Buch ist einer ähnlichen Art geschrieben wie er House spielt :>


----------



## m0rg0th (5. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Drachen sind toll ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (5. Oktober 2008)

hmmmm Paolini

War das nicht auch der junge Author von der Eragon Reihe?
Da hab ich die ersten zwei Bücher gelesen (Film megashice)

Evtl schau ich mir das Buch auch ma an..


----------



## m0rg0th (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja, stimmt, Brisingr ist auch das 3. Buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heisst auf Deutsch "Eragon - Die Weisheit des Feuers" und erscheint am 25. Oktober (oder so ^^)


----------



## Karzaak (6. Oktober 2008)

juhu, endlich.

Hat ja lange gedauert mit dem dritten Teil...

Danke dir, gleich mal bestellen


--edit--

Kennt evtl. jemand die Trilogie Deutschland in den Schatten? (shadowrun)


----------



## Yelan (6. Oktober 2008)

ach auf die Gefahr hin das ich jetzt gehauen werde, aber fand die Eragon Bücher unglaublich langweilig...
Und vom Film will ich gar nicht erst sprechen...


----------



## Karzaak (6. Oktober 2008)

Yelan schrieb:


> ach auf die Gefahr hin das ich jetzt gehauen werde, aber fand die Eragon Bücher unglaublich langweilig...
> Und vom Film will ich gar nicht erst sprechen...




*boxt Yelan unsanft zur Begrüßung*


Tja Geschmäcker sind verschieden, ich fand die ersten beiden Teile toll und den Film unter aller Sau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (6. Oktober 2008)

Warum sollten wir dich dafür hauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fand sie halt ganz gut - liegt wohl auch an meiner Schwäche für Drachen ^^'
Den Film habe ich nicht gesehen, aber ich habe einiges darüber gehört und das hat sich unglaublich scheisse angehört ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das soll ein Zwergenkönig sein, in Roben und mit einem Stab, rofl ...


----------



## Karzaak (6. Oktober 2008)

ich hab den Film nur 15 minuten ertragen.. dann musste ich leider abbrechen.
Saphira wächst im Buch ja recht langsam etc 
Eragon versteckt sie, füttert sie und so weiter.
Mit der Zeit vertieft sich die Beziehung und Saphira wird grösser und hat dann auch ihren ersten Flugversuch.

Im Film drastisch verstümmelt. Saphira Zwuggeldrache hopst in die Luft, fliegt wild drauf los *zackbumblitz*
plötzlich nix mehr Zwuggeldrache sondern grosser fliegender Drache xD
omg


Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich den Film ganz angetan....starres Entsetzen. Seitenstränge der Handlung nicht vorhanden, teilweise sogar drastische Erzähl und Zeitfehler etc

Aber was solls, gibt ja die Bücher und jetzt dann das dritte *jieha*


*knufft nochmal dezent Yelan*


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2008)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ES IST...
DRAUSSEN!!!!!!??????
*gegen die wand renn und heul*


omg und ich warte wien trottel!11!!!!!!!!

*in sich zusammensack*


----------



## Yelan (6. Oktober 2008)

also die bücher hab ich gelesen, aber waren irgendwie nicht mein fall
naja und film habe ich mir auch ganz angetan und ich hatte einfach nur das bedürfniss mich umzubringen...
der war so unglaublich schlecht umgesetzt und das obwohl die eine buch vorlage hatten, haben die stellen (wie der tod von dem meister *vergessen wie er heißt*) total falsch dargestellt..
Es war einfach nur zum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (6. Oktober 2008)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo leider erst mal nur auf english^^ ich wart dann bis es auf deutsch kommt

btw wenn nochmal einer verfilmt wird BITTE NICHT so was wie beim ersten mal




Karzaak schrieb:


> Kennt evtl. jemand die Trilogie Deutschland in den Schatten? (shadowrun)


 shadowrun hab ich nur die zwei bücher von markus heitz gelesen


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich lese gerade "Das Gesetz der Orks" und habe mir eben "Der Zorn der Trolle" gekauft.
Bin mal gespannt ob die Beiden würdige Fortsetzungen sind.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich lese gerade "Das Gesetz der Orks" und habe mir eben "Der Zorn der Trolle" gekauft.
> Bin mal gespannt ob die Beiden würdige Fortsetzungen sind....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Zorn der Trolle" ist das der dritte teil?


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> "Zorn der Trolle" ist das der dritte teil?


Jep.


----------



## Silenzz (8. Oktober 2008)

Kennt einer von euch Krieg der Engel, ueberlege mir das zu kaufen, Feund von mir hat mir das Empfohlen und meinte es waere recht gut. Da mein Kollege aber einen Recht eigenwilligen Geschmack hat, wollte ich jedenfalls mal Fragen, wie ihr es findet, bzw. ob es sich lohnt zu kaufen.

Gruss Oro/Josh


----------



## Minati (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich lese zur Zeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist ziemlich spannend geschrieben und es ist auch sehr interessant. Habe aber auch erst ein paar Seiten gelesen. Der zweite Teil liegt auch noch bei mir rum.

LG


----------



## Elander (5. Dezember 2008)

Lese momentan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (5. Dezember 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Ich lese zur Zeit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab die beiden Teile auch schon durch und muss sagen das sie wirklich spannend sind, wobei mir der erste Teil ein bisschen besser gefallen hat (:

Ich lese atm Der Drachenbeinthron von Tad Williams.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Dezember 2008)

Oh gott die tintenwelt triplogie suxx x_x
Feuertraene ist rgenwie echt cool^^ zwar ein wenig kindisch,aber interessant


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich lese nur Bücher von Ihm 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Anhalter Reihe natürlich^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat mit der Nikolaus sozusagen in den Stiefel gesteckt^^ und damit hab ich jetzt auch schon angefangen^^ den 2ten Teil hab i auch schon^^


----------



## Fetus (6. Dezember 2008)

Faust 2, mal wieder.


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich fand der Tragödie erster Teil besser


----------



## Ryl (6. Dezember 2008)

Der erste Teil von Faust ist besser.
Aber zu mir:
Im Moment les ich
-John LeCarré: Der Spion der aus der Kälte kam
-Nando Parrado: 72 tage in der Hölle (<-- sehr interesant)
uuund -John Grisham: Plazing for Pizza(<-- auch ein sehr schoenes Buch)


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. Dezember 2008)

Onkel Toms Hütte von Harriet Beecher Stowe ist eher ein kurzes Buch aber einfach super wenn man nichts zu tun hat


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

Für alle Freunde guter literatur kann ich nur empfehlen : Franz Kafka ein Landarzt

es ist einen tiefergreifende Kurzgeschichte mit tiefem sinn dahinter mich hat es gerührt.
wer nicht lesen will: http://www.anime-loads.org/streams/franzka..._movie/001.html 
als japanische filmversion sehr gutes werk mit deutschen unteriteln.


----------



## Raheema (6. Dezember 2008)

also ich Lese grade Eragon und habhe grade erst das 2 WoW buch fertig habe dafur alle Wc3 bücher gelesen


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Für alle Freunde guter literatur kann ich nur empfehlen : Franz Kafka ein Landarzt
> 
> es ist einen tiefergreifende Kurzgeschichte mit tiefem sinn dahinter mich hat es gerührt.
> wer nicht lesen will: http://www.anime-loads.org/streams/franzka..._movie/001.html
> als japanische filmversion sehr gutes werk mit deutschen unteriteln.


kafka schön und gut aber du packst hier n link zu ner warez page rein? bin ma gespannt was die modschaft so mit dir veranstaltet^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Dezember 2008)

Eragon - Die Weisheit des Feuers


----------



## vendar (7. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.amazon.de/W%C3%B6rtlich-Satiris...0870&sr=8-2


----------



## Rappi (7. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Eragon - Die Weisheit des Feuers



Lese ich ebenfalls derzeit. Bin nun etwa bei Seite 300. ,,Das Parfum" von Süskind habe ich nun gerade durch.


----------



## Templer2k (7. Dezember 2008)

Zur Zeit lese ich das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich von Ihr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



regelrecht verschlungen habe ^^
Sehr zu Empfehlen


----------



## Qonix (8. Dezember 2008)

Nach dem ich erst dieses 1'400 Seiten starke Buch gelesen habe,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin ich jetzt an dem "nur" 1'000 seitigen zweiten Teil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (8. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*seufz* mein allererstes Lieblingsbuch *seufz* ich war elf und habe es verschlungen (kein Scherz : hab damals sogar Bauchschmerzen vorgetäuscht um zu Hause zu bleiben) 
+++wie die Zeit vergeht +++
(ist jetzt 25 Jahre her *Jubiläum*)

achso: ich lese jetzt : Sabine Ebert - Das Geheimnis der Hebamme


----------



## Falathrim (8. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem die aktuelle Gamestar, gezwungen durch die Schule Homo Faber (Das Buch gefällt mir einfach nicht o.0) und l'Oasis von Xavier-Laurent Petit...


----------



## Dracun (8. Dezember 2008)

Winipek schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du auch die anderen gelesen?? Märchenmonds Kinder & Enkel?? und dann gibt es noch 2 weitere Bücher die zur Reihe gehören??^^
Hach ich liebe einfach Hohlbein und hab schon soviel von Ihm gelesen^^ Der is einfach nur genial^^

Absolut empfehlen der Mann^^

http://www.hohlbein.net/

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werke_von_Wolfgang_Hohlbein


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann Markus heitz nur empfehlen, habe zwar die Bücher die Qonix gepostet hat, net gelesen, aber die Trilogie "Die Zwerge" und die Bücher waren klasse.


Und Eragon fand ich auch total gut, der erste und zweite Teil waren spannend und einfach gut geschrieben, freu mich schon, wennsch mir den dritten Teil kaufe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Dezember 2008)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Also ich kann Markus heitz nur empfehlen, habe zwar die Bücher die Qonix gepostet hat, net gelesen, aber die *Trilogie* "Die Zwerge" und die Bücher waren klasse.


Du weist schon das es davon 4 gibt oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (9. Dezember 2008)

@Dracun

Also ich habe dann noch "Midgard" gelesen , dass ist allerdings kein Nachfolgeroman (ist in der nordischen Mythologie angelegt ). Eine Fortsetzung in dem Sinne gab es damals nicht ^^
Meine Tochter liest jetzt allerdings die Buchreihe "Drachenthal" und ist davon auch ganz begeistert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@all

Markus Heitz finde ich auch Klasse! Hab hier allerdings "Ritus " und " Sanktum" sowie " Kinder des Judas"
gelesen, wirklich schön!


----------



## Dracun (9. Dezember 2008)

ich weiß i kenne Midgard^^ i rede ja auch von Märchenmond Reihe^^ 
nähere Infos findet man bei den Links^^

Un di bin ein absoluter Fan von Hohlbein


----------



## shadow24 (9. Dezember 2008)

jo,von Marcus Heitz hab ich auch alle vier Bände gelesen-bei Vraccas....
Hohlbein hab ich auch bestimmt schon 5 oder mehr Bände von gelesen...
seit 4 Jahren les ich allerdings alles was von Warhammer und Warhammer 40k veröffentlicht wird.da kenn ich wirklich jeden Band,von den Space Wolves von Fenris,über Felix und Gotrek bis hin zu Gaunts Geistern...
gerade gestern hab ich mir den dritten Band von C.S.Goto "Kriegsstürme" gekauft...ist natürlich nicht wie William King aber halt Warhammer...
sehr interessant waren auch die beiden Bücher von Cassandra Claire "City of Bones" und "City of Ashes"...mal was ganz anderes..


----------



## Falathrim (9. Dezember 2008)

Hohlbein hat soviel geschrieben, da hab ich natürlich auch viel gelesen *g*

Camelot 1-3 hab ich gebunden bei mir im Regal, Elfentanz, Midgard, Die Unsterblichen 1-5, Märchenmond 2 habe ich, 1,3,4 und 5 leider nicht weshalb das noch nicht gelesen ist und zudem viele, viele Bücher von ihm an die ich mich leider nicht erinnere :/

Heitz habe ich natürlich auch die 4 Zwergenbücher, 4 erst vor kurzem, und ein weiteres an dessen Namen ich mich leider nicht entsinnen kann, war aber auch klasse. Eragon 1-3 hab ich ebenfalls mehrfach gelesen (bis auf den Dritten), bin ich aber seitdem ich den Plot mal mit Star Wars 4-6 verglichen habe nicht mehr allzu überzeugt von den Romanen.

Was noch unheimlich zu empfehlen ist, ist die "Otherland"-Reihe von Tad Williams, der Mann ist der Tolkien des 21. Jahrhunderts! Lesen!

Und andere Leute fallen mir leider grade nicht ein *g*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. Dezember 2008)

Nach 42 Seiten kann zwar nicht viel los sein...

aber ich mache mal einen Sinnvollen und ernsthaften Post.

Das Buch "Das Geschenkte Gesicht" von Heinz G. Konsalik

Dieses Kunstwerk schätze ich höher als die Biographie von Adolf Hitler (ja kommt sagt was falsches)
und die Bibel. Obwohl ich letztere nicht mag aber aufgrund ihrer Anhängerzahl und unglaublicher
Brutalität (Und wurde dabei nicht vom Staat zensiert!! Im Gegensatz zu meiner Lieblingsband -.-)
als Meisterwerk achte.

Nun, in diesem Buch geht es um einen Soldaten der im 2.WK sein Gesicht verliert...
Er überlebt und kommt in eine Spezialklinik für Gesichtsverletzte in der man versucht
sein Gesicht zu rekonstruieren. Dabei gerät er in einen Sumpf an Gefühlen an dessen
Ende er versucht sich umzubringen und nach gescheitertem Versuch einen Beschluss fasst:

Nie wieder Gefühle ausser Hass und Selbstmitleid.

Dieses Buch hat mich dazu gebracht - und ich bin stolz drauf - zum heulen gebracht.
Das Kopfkissen musste ich austauschen um noch schlafen zu können... wobei das 
kaum möglich war. Es hat ein Happy End mit leich bitterem Nachgeschmack.

Jeder Mensch, der sich wirklich mit den Menschen an sich auseinander setzten will,
sollte Konsalik und allem voran Das geschenkte Gesicht gelesen haben. Dieser Autor
war ein Gott. Ich muss eine Pilgerreise unternehmen...

MfG, -S


----------



## Aero_one (11. Dezember 2008)

Momentan Verblendung von Stieg Larsson ...

ist bis jetzt ganz unterhaltsam und spanndend. Nur leider haben die netten Leute in Schweden ja sowas von dämliche Namen, ob für Orte oder Personen, sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig dieses Kauderwelsch xD. Aber Story soll ganz gut sein, auch wenn es sich die ersten 100 Seiten recht zäh lesen. 

Gibt´s eig. iwann. nochmal was neues von Pratchett zum Thema Rincewind oder Stadtwache o.0 ...? Hab schon ewig keine neuen Bücher mehr von Ihm in meinem Buchfachhandel gesehen ...


----------



## shadow24 (11. Dezember 2008)

> Gibt´s eig. iwann. nochmal was neues von Pratchett tum Thema Rincewind oder Stadtwache o.0 ...? Hab schon ewig keine neuen Bücher mehr von Ihm in meinem Buchfachhandel gesehen ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (11. Dezember 2008)

Na heureka ... danke dir ^^. Da sieht man mal wieder... wer fragt dem wird geholfen.


----------



## Azure_kite (11. Dezember 2008)

Elfenwinter von Bernhard Hennen!!

Bei Bücher über Drachen kann ich das Buch Drachenzauber von Patricia Briggs beisteuern.


----------



## d2wap (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich lese gerade (erneut) _The Subtle Knife_ (_Das magische Messer_ ist es in deutsch)


----------



## Qonix (12. Dezember 2008)

Azure_kite schrieb:


> Elfenwinter von Bernhard Hennen!!


Die Elfentrilogie. Auch sehr geniale Bücher. Bald kommt ja das vierte Buch. Kann es kaum erwarten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.weltbild.ch/elfenlied-bernhard-...x.html?b=658174


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. Dezember 2008)

der anime elfenlied gefällt mir besser^^


----------



## Winipek (12. Dezember 2008)

d2wap schrieb:


> Ich lese gerade (erneut) _The Subtle Knife_ (_Das magische Messer_ ist es in deutsch)




Ich fand die Triologie soweiso ganz gelungen (selbst die Verfilmung vom "Goldenen Kompass" )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema Pratchett wollt ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben^^:

Gevatter Tod - bestes Buch der Reihe , hab mich so gekringelt vor Lachen ^^


----------



## Dracun (26. Dezember 2008)

vor en paar tagen fertig gelesen^^ is absolut net schlecht udn i freue mich auf die restlichen Sammlereditionen von Weltbild^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und grad angefangen den 4 Teil von Märchenmond zu lesen^^
den kann man auch lesen ohne den dritten Teil (Märchenmonds Erben) gelesen zu haben, da neue Charaktere eingeführt werden^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

Absoluter Hightech Thriller fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir ist es grade 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^^

Edit: ist vieleicht ein bisschen groß das Bild oO


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Dezember 2008)

Dracun ^^  du mussst die ursprünglichen 11 Bücher von Enwor lesen... die neuen find ich net so dolle
Ich les grade Dämonium von Martin Langfield


----------



## Tan (26. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klasse Buchreihe, beginnend mit Tochter des Himmels... ist so der Kaliber von Herr der Ringe, finde ich


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. Dezember 2008)

Originalfassung von Romeo und JuliaXD


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Dezember 2008)

Star Trek Vanguard (Band 2): Rufe den Donner, davor war's die Betriebsanleitung von meinem Uralten Fernseher -.-


----------



## Darkdisi (27. Dezember 2008)

Cornelia Funke - >  Tintenherz


----------



## Biggus (27. Dezember 2008)

Takeshi Obata - L change the World



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. März 2009)

So dann kramen wir diesen Fred mal wieder hervor.



Endlich bin ich dazu gekommen "Der Zorn der Trolle" zu lesen. Der dritte Teil der Troll-Saga.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Fazit:

Was geschrieben wurde ist genial und ein würdiger neuer Teil dieser genialen Saga. Was mich jedoch sehr gestört hat ist, dass in den ersten 400 Seiten alles schön beschrieben wurde,  jedoch in den letzten 150 Seiten wurde einfach Zeitsprünge gemacht und Dinge nicht erzählt die sehr intressant gewesen wären sie zu lesen. Ich weiss nicht ob dem Autor die Zeit davon lief oder ob es so gewollt ist. Ich fand es nicht wirklich schlecht, mich hat es nur gestört das mir so viele interessante Dinge die noch passiert sein könnten und auch wirklich passiert sind nicht erklärt wurden.

Hat es noch wer gelesen und teilt meine Meinung oder ist ganz anderer Meinung?


----------



## campino76 (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Gott der Klinge von Joe R. Lansdale


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

campino76 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OO worum gehts in dem Buch wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## M_of_D (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (3. März 2009)

Bin gerade mit "Ritus" und "Sanctum" durch. Weil das noch nicht genug Heitz war und die bestellten Sachbücher auf sich warten lassen kommt jetzt mal das erste Buch der Ulldart - Reihe dran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## campino76 (3. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> OO worum gehts in dem Buch wenn ich fragen darf?



Der Gott der Klinge

Mord, Gewalt, Folter und ein bissal Horror ...


----------



## Deathstyle (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich les nicht so gern diese Standartbücher, ich flieh mich immer drum herum: Problematisch wirds wenn wir zur Mündlichen in Deutsch nen Buch gelesen haben müssen (Schulintern) - ich versuch das hier durch zu kriegen, sonst wirds das Parfum oder so; GRAUSAM!
Sehr geiles Buch.


----------



## campino76 (3. März 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich les nicht so gern diese Standartbücher, ich flieh mich immer drum herum: Problematisch wirds wenn wir zur Mündlichen in Deutsch nen Buch gelesen haben müssen (Schulintern) - ich versuch das hier durch zu kriegen, sonst wirds das Parfum oder so; GRAUSAM!
> Sehr geiles Buch.



"Das Parfum" ist ja eh ein tolles Buch ... oder "schlafes Bruder", das hab ich schon 2-3mal gelesen.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. März 2009)

"schlafes Bruder" fand ich in Ordnung, "Das Parfum" fand ich gräßlich.
Vielleicht krieg ich ja auch nen Buch von Walter Moers durch - ich kann mit sonem kram wie "Das Parfum" einfach nichts anfangen und ein Buch lesen zu müssen wo man sich selber schon fragt was die scheisse soll fällt einem ziemlich schwer.


----------



## Aromat05 (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Recht interessanter Polittrhiller. Bin noch nicht ganz durch, bisher aber recht vielversprechend.


----------



## Silenzz (3. März 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Brennen-muss-Salem-St...8459&sr=1-2

Das Buch ist sooooo geil.


----------



## El Homer (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monddrachin (3. März 2009)

Terry Pratchett - Der Winterschmied

Das is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXElfaronXx (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (3. März 2009)

Wtf was ist das?^^


----------



## Zez (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr geiles Buch.
Die 6teilige Reihe sind meine Lieblingsbücher.

@ Parfum/Schlafes Bruder:
Schlafes Bruder ist so ein Mist, ich habe es gehasst.
Parfum finde ich auch nicht so toll, ist nicht sooooo besonderst gut geschrieben :/
Ok, ist kein schlechtes Buch, aber den Hype darum verstehe ich auch nicht ...


----------



## Scub4 (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das lese ich momentan...
recht spannend zu lesen, allerdings kein absoluter Überflieger
(is natürlich Subjektiv)


----------



## Nightwraith (3. März 2009)

Der neue Eragon...
bis jetzt auf jeden Fall besser als der 2te  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (4. März 2009)

Der dritte Band




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (4. März 2009)

Hab Gestern das erste buch Von mass Effect fertig gelesen ich kann nur eins sagten ein muss für jeden fän!


heute abend wert ich noch das 2Buch anfangen zu lesen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Wtf was ist das?^^



Das Magazin Nacelles Monthly in seiner 5ten ausgabe in 2265 ;-)


----------



## shadow24 (4. März 2009)

Minati schrieb:


> Der dritte Band
> 
> 
> 
> ...


astrein,hab die beiden ersten der Reihe schon vor fast 25 Jahren gelesener Anhalter durch die Galaxis und Das Restaurant am Ende des Universums...
das hier genannte später,genau wie Machts gut und danke für den Fisch...
die witzigste Buchreihe ever...bestimmt schon drei mal jedes Buch davon durch...
die Kinoverfilmung dazu fand ich allerdings grauenhaft.witzig dagegen die englische BBC Fernseh-Verfilmung....die haben es auf den Punkt getroffen...absolut sehenswert...


----------



## Thront (4. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. März 2009)

der gute alte Malus Darkblade...hoffentlich findet er seine Seele wieder mit seinem treuen Gefährten Spite...hab auch davon alle Teile gelesen.les generell alles von Warhammer und Warhammer 40 k...hab gerade das hier durch:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (5. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. März 2009)

Bartimaeus das Amulett von Samarkand <3


----------



## LordofDemons (5. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Bartimaeus das Amulett von Samarkand <3


Barthimäus hab ihc schon durch kann ich nur empfehlen ist echt hammer


----------



## Qonix (6. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Seraph (6. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Buch gehört in eine Reihe mit _Die unendliche Geschichte_, _Tintenherz_ und _der kleine Hobbit_!

Bin schwarz, aus holz, und stets verschlossen,
seitdem mit Stein sie mich beschossen.
In mir ruhn tausend trübe Linsen,
seitdem mein haupt ging in die Binsen.
Dagegen helfen keine Pillen,
ich bin ein Schrank, voll ungeputzter Brillen.


----------



## Deanne (6. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. März 2009)

Black_Seraph schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich fand tintenherz noch ganz ok aber tintenblut und tot waren soetwas von scheisse...


----------



## Deathstyle (6. März 2009)

Black_Seraph schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde eher sagen das es in die Kategorie gehört, die passende Reihe gibts nämlich auch und dahingehend gehört es zu den anderen Büchern von Walter Moers wie z. B. die 13 1/2 Leben des Käptn Blaubär, Rumo und die Wunder im Dunkeln usw. - also allen Büchern die von der Welt Zamonien handeln.


----------



## Arland (6. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich noch nicht viel zu sagen, hab gerade angefangen.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (6. März 2009)

Black_Seraph schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich liebe das Buch. =) Ist genauso gut wie "Die 13 1/2 Leben des Käpten Blaubär" die beiden kann ich jedem der gerne liest nur empfehlen.


----------



## campino76 (9. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Jagd - Richard Laymon


----------



## Deanne (9. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben wir vor einigen Jahren im Englisch-LK bearbeitet und wurde dann auch ausführlich im Abi behandelt. Und obwohl es in der Schule durchgenommen wurde, hat mir das Stück gleich gefallen. Okay, Shakespeares Werke sind generell großartig, aber "Macbeth" ist mein absoluter Favorit.


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

2 ter teil der triologie Bartimaeus

maaan der neue voreser ist nimmer so toll.
die stimme hat nichtmehr diesen tollen akzent, der bartimaeus bemerkungen einfach unwiedersthlich machte.


----------



## EspCap (10. März 2009)

Ich lese es zwar noch nicht (weil es noch nicht rausgekommen ist) aber wer Californication gesehen hat wird das hier wohl lesen müssen wenn es erscheint^^
http://www.amazon.com/God-Hates-All-Hank-M...3295&sr=8-2
Irgendwie glaub ich das noch nicht so richtig dass das wirklich mal kommt.... 
Vor allem weil ja tatsache Hank Moody als Autor angegeben wird Oo


----------



## Freyen (11. März 2009)

Die Duologie (heißt das überhaupt so?) von Karen Miller:

Königsmacher / Königsmörder


----------



## Valleth (11. März 2009)

Lese zur zeit den fünften teil der Malus Darkblade-Saga : herr des Unterganges von Dan Abnett und Mike Lee.
Ah dieser Dunkelelf ist der erste Dunkelelf in einem Buch, das ich gelesen habe, richtig "dunkelelfisch".


----------



## heinzelmännchen (11. März 2009)

Ich lese zur Zeit nachdem ich mien Bücherregal hoch und runter durchgelesen habe,

Markus Heitz - Mächte des Feuers

ein buch, dass in den 1920er ca spielt, gute story und schön geschriebn, 
so wie alles von Heitz ^^


----------



## mookuh (11. März 2009)

Ich lese gerade 

Markus Heitz - Das Zeichen des dunklen Gottes (Ulldart - Die Dunkle Zeit 3)

ich mag die bücher von ihm einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. März 2009)

Dan Brown - Illuminati.. zum Zweiten Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (12. März 2009)

Ich habe gestern "Der Schwarm" von Frank Schätzing ausgelesen. Ich fande das Buch aber nicht gut. Zwar ist die Hintergrundgeschichte ganz interessant und ab und zu ist es auch spannend zu lesen und unterhaltsam, aber alles im allen ist das ganze Buch so 08/15, dass man das gefühl hat, das meiste davon schon zu kennen. Wirkliche Überraschungen gibt es so selten, dass mir gerade nicht mal welche einfallen wollen. Vielleicht gibt es auch gar keine.

Ich habe das Gefühl Schätzing hatte die Idee zur Geschichte und hat dann einfach alles mit Standardkost gefüllt, zugeschnitten auf den Massenmarkt. Denn natürlich kommt den USA mal wieder eine Rolle des irgendwie Bösen zu (die USA sind ja überhaupt am Übel der Welt Schuld!) und dann garniert er auch noch zig Kapitel mit ethnologischen Zugehörigkeiten (früher bekannt unter Rassenkunde), indem er gar nicht genug darüber schreiben kann, dass der eine Charakter ja zum Volk der Eskimos (oder sonst was) gehört, dieser wiederum nicht, usw. usf.

Der Showdown ist so endlos schlecht, dass mich das alles ein einen Trash-Hollywood-Film erinnert hat. Man kann ihn förmlich vor sich sehen.


----------



## dragon1 (12. März 2009)

Dune: der herrscher des Wuestenpaneten


----------



## K0l0ss (12. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich Teil 1 durch habe lese ich Teil 2 der Trilogie.

Darauf folgen dann Teil 3&4.

Wer den fail findet darf ihn behalten...ist nämlich keiner... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. März 2009)

lese das BUCH BUSHIDO ( Durch )^^


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Freudin liest gerade den fünften Teil dieser Trilogie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Teil 1 durch habe lese ich Teil 2 der Trilogie.
> 
> Darauf folgen dann Teil 3&4.



Hey das is cool, hab ich auch vor paar Jährchen gelesen! Fand ich ne echt coole Reihe, vor allem wo ich eh so der Fantasy- und Ostasiatische Kulturfreak bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Derzeit bin ich bei Brecht angekommen mit dem schönen Titel "Das Leben des Galilei"...
Teils aber auch eher, weil es Schullektüre ist ;>


----------



## Oonâgh (13. März 2009)

Freyen schrieb:


> Die Duologie (heißt das überhaupt so?)



Wo ich da grad noch so durchstöber..
Es heisst Dilogie, Trilogie, Tetralogie, Pentalogie, Hexalogie von den griechischen Zahlen her abgeleitet *klugscheiss* ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (15. März 2009)

Christoph Drössler - Der Mathematikverführer: Zahlenspiele für alle Lebenslagen

Ganz nett. Kann man gut im Zug lesen.


----------



## Servon (15. März 2009)

[attachment=7052:MiesesKarma.jpg]

leichte Kost.

Die tote Frau fragt: "Warum ausgerechnet Buddha?"
Buddha: "Weil ich der einzige Gott bin, der keine Strafen für Ungläubige vorsieht."


----------



## shadow24 (16. März 2009)

les gerade von Dan Abnett "Graue Ritter"...wieder ein teil aus meinem Lieblingsuniversum Warhammer 40 k


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. März 2009)

@Servon: Hehe, soll 'n gutes und lustiges Buch sein. Hat mir 'n Freund schonmal von erzählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ich mir auch mal besorgen.

<< Liest grad "Conan" Band II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (20. März 2009)

"endlich Weg"
geht über 2 Personen, die eine Weltreise machen.
Eigentlich ganz interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (20. März 2009)

lese immer mehrere gleichzeitig, so zur abwechslung
momentan sinds
carlos castaneda - die lehren des don juan
hesse - siddharta
kalle lasn - culture jamming
und leonie swann - glennkill


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. März 2009)

Von Wolfgang Hohlbein.Enwor-Die Rückkehr der Götter...:Made in Germany:.. sozusagen.
Habe es aufm Flohmarkt gefunden und es scheint aber ziemlich in der Mitte der Geschichte zu liegen.(Die Ereignisse im Buch).Werde mir demnächst mehr davon zulegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (21. März 2009)

Anne Weiss & Stefan Bonner
Generation Doof - Wie dumm sind wir eigentlich?


----------



## Falathrim (21. März 2009)

Simon Beckett - Leichenblässe

Mein erster Krimi aus der Reihe...nicht so wirklich toll wenn man die Vorgeschichte nicht kennt ;/


----------



## Freyen (23. März 2009)

Ich hab gerade eine geniale Reihe entdeckt, die ich jedem nur ans Herz legen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von den Titeln und der Beschreibung her denkt man zunächst an High Fantasy, ist aber um Längen davon entfernt, auch wenn alle typischen Elemente vorhanden sind. 
Man muß sich allerdings mit einem seeeehr trockenen Humor anfreunden können. 

Andrzej Sapkowski 
1) Der letzte Wunsch
2) Das Schwert der Vorsehung
3) Das Erbe der Elfen
(wird fortgesetzt).


----------



## Glance (23. März 2009)

ulduar guides 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. März 2009)

Ich les grade Mechwarrior Darkage - Festung der Lügen  ^^

<3 Mechwarrior ;D


----------



## the Huntress (23. März 2009)

Ich lese die "The Sin War" Trilogie zu Diablo. Spielt noch vor dem 1. Teil und bietet eine Menge Hintergrundwissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (23. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies lese ich nun zum ca. 10x durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aja und @ Aeonflu-X http://www.weltbild.de/3/13787097-1/editio...er-edition.html schau mal dort hab die reihe auch  grad  angefangen warte nur zur zeit auf den 2ten Band (lieferschwierigkeiten WTF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
 Viel Spaß damit


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. März 2009)

also im moment lese ich "Die Stadt der träumenden Bücher" von Walter Moers (kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, ist wirklich klasse geschrieben)
und nebenbei immer mal ein paar Seiten von "Tom Sawyer und Huckleberry Finn" von Mark Twain


----------



## sTereoType (8. April 2009)

Lese Auch grad nen Simon Bekett Krimi, aber den ersten: "Chemie des Todes"


----------



## Falathrim (8. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Lese Auch grad nen Simon Bekett Krimi, aber den ersten: "Chemie des Todes"


Hol ich mir demnächst mal auser Bücherei, Stiefma hat die ersten beiden verschenkt (-.-)
Der dritte hat mich dann noch soo gefesselt, unglaublich.


----------



## Klunker (8. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 sehr sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lese im moment rosario + vampire, jaja manga = comic also kein buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eragon dritter Band und Dante - Die Göttliche Komödie..wobei ich bezweifel, dass das viele kennen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (8. April 2009)

grade das haus des magiers fertig gelesen, ist n nettes buch, zwar eher kinderbuch aber trotzdem spannend und hat eine gute moral.

lese grad Thor Garrson-Das Totenschiff, endlich ein Buch mit Gaensehaut-feeling.
dann liegen immernoch die letzten 2 teile GreGor die ich lesen will, und nacher noch 2+3ter teil bartimaeus.

wie ich noch dazu komme hier was zu postem weiss ich auch ned


----------



## Redryujin (8. April 2009)

Hallo,

Ich lese gerade den Fantasy Roman "Die Elfen" ein wirklich gut gelungenes Buch das schon ab der ersten Seite sehr spannend ist. Was mir dadran sehr gefällt ist das die Geschichte sehr lange anhält und immer wieder neues passiert als in anderen Büchern. Denn in anderen Büchern wird meist nur ein Ziel nachgejagt und das dann unötig in die länge gezogen mit irgendwelchen langweiliges Zeug was niemanden Interesiert. Danach sind "Elfen Winter" und "Elfen  Licht" dran.

MFG 
Redryujin


----------



## FermiParadoxon (8. April 2009)

Bill Hicks - Love all the People

Les ich teilweise auch weil er mein GFS-Thema sein wird. 
Etwas schade, dass ich einige der Auftritte bereits kannte, da ich die Totally Bill Hicks DVD besitze, aber trotzdem ziemlich interessant. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich lese gerade den Fantasy Roman "Die Elfen" ein wirklich gut gelungenes Buch das schon ab der ersten Seite sehr spannend ist. Was mir dadran sehr gefällt ist das die Geschichte sehr lange anhält und immer wieder neues passiert als in anderen Büchern. Denn in anderen Büchern wird meist nur ein Ziel nachgejagt und das dann unötig in die länge gezogen mit irgendwelchen langweiliges Zeug was niemanden Interesiert. Danach sind "Elfen Winter" und "Elfen  Licht" dran.
> 
> ...


Es gibt auch jetzt schon oder bald einen 4ten Teil.

edit: http://www.exlibris.ch/buch.aspx?status=de...84&t_na=sbz


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

Ich lese gerade "The breathing Method" von Stephen King... is schulzwang und muss morgen ein summary* habn -.- etwa eine Seite lang auf english... kann mir wer helfen? Ich hab gerade 7 Seiten durch, grrrrr -.-


----------



## Redryujin (9. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Es gibt auch jetzt schon oder bald einen 4ten Teil.
> 
> edit: http://www.exlibris.ch/buch.aspx?status=de...84&t_na=sbz




Thx mit der Info wusste nicht das da demnächst noch ein viertel Teil rauskommt "Elfen Lied" werde ich mir dann auch besorgen wenn ich die anderen drei teile durch habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## skyline930 (9. April 2009)

Moin,
abgesehen vom Buffed-Forum les ich im Moment "Die Nebel von Avalon" ist ein Fantasy-Buch, aber imho sehr geil geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allen Fantasy-Fans würde ich das Buch ans Herz legen..


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Thx mit der Info wusste nicht das da demnächst noch ein viertel Teil rauskommt "Elfen Lied" werde ich mir dann auch besorgen wenn ich die anderen drei teile durch habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aufpassen, dass du es nicht mit dem gleichnamigen Manga verwechselst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (9. April 2009)

Ich lese grad Bernhard Cornwell Schwertgesang, der 4. Teil um Uthred Ragnarson! Mir gefällt die Reihe sehr gut, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, der auf historische Romane steht!


----------



## Redryujin (9. April 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Aufpassen, dass du es nicht mit dem gleichnamigen Manga verwechselst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo ich versuchs, wird schon klappen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

Dämonenkind-Trilogie von Jennifer Fallon (zum dritten Mal, weil ich grad kein neues Buch zur Hand habe *grummel*) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. April 2009)

Eckhardt von Hirschhausen - Die Leber wächst mit ihren Aufgaben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3o91 (27. April 2009)

BILD !


----------



## Deanne (27. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Eckhardt von Hirschhausen - Die Leber wächst mit ihren Aufgaben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, das hab ich neulich auch bei meinem Dad im Regal gefunden. 

Ich selbst beschäftige mich momentan (mal wieder) mit folgendem Werk:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. April 2009)

Bartimaeus-Das Auge des Golem grad fertig, GreGor- Die Prophezeihung der Zeit begonnen.


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2009)

scheiss doppelpost...


----------



## Xelyna (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum zweiten Mal, nachdem ich 1-4 durchhatte ^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

ist zwar eher kein lesen aber ich les die warcraft comic serie durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vom kolegen ausgeliehen *freu*


----------



## LordofDemons (28. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das will ich als nächstes lesen ^^


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

Zur Zeit Heike & Wolfgang Hohlbein's Schattenjagd



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und davor gelesen Rückkehr der Zauberer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide wie imemr wow udn nur zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für nähere Infos auf die Pics klicken sind verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besser und viel informativer als der Film!


----------



## sympathisant (28. April 2009)

zur zeit SF:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verschiedene handlungsstränge, neue ideen (so noch nie woanders was davon gehört) und ausgefeilte (nicht zu platte) charaktere.


----------



## mayaku (28. April 2009)

Da geht leider der Link nicht zum Bild...


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

mayaku schrieb:


> Da geht leider der Link nicht zum Bild...


wen du meinst?


----------



## mayaku (28. April 2009)

Den Typen über mir ich meine, junger Padawan.
Mit dem feschen Schiff als Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

Vielleicht sollte da ja gar kein Link sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. April 2009)

Jetzt grad im Moment:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nicht weil ichs will sondern weil ich muss...die Beispiele sind ja interessant, aber die Materie an und für sich nicht wirklich.


----------



## marion9394 (28. April 2009)

wers brutal mag: 

Die David-Hunter Reihe, ich bin im mom bei Teil 3 
Chemie des Todes, Kalte Asche & Leichenblässe von Simon Beckett

Hier mal ein Auszug - mei wers mag ;D

David Hunter war Englands berühmtester Rechtsmediziner. Aber er hat seinen Beruf aufgegeben und sich inkognito nach Devonshire in ein kleines Dorf zurückgezogen. Dort arbeitet er seit ein paar Jahren als Assistent des Arztes, als sein friedliches Landleben ein jähes Ende findet. Spielende Kinder entdecken eine mit einem Paar Schwanenflügel ausstaffierte Frauenleiche. Die Tote war Schriftstellerin, eine Außenseiterin im Dorf. Da sie mit David befreundet war, ist er, der schweigsame Fremde, einer der ersten Verdächtigen. Doch dann findet die Polizei heraus, was David früher war, und so muss die Ex-Koryphäe der überforderten Provinz-Gerichtsmedizin helfen. >>> Zum Buchtrailer Gerade als sich anhand seiner Analysen herausstellt, dass die Ermordete vor ihrem Tod tagelang gefoltert wurde, verschwindet eine weitere junge Frau. Eine fieberhafte Suche beginnt, um sie noch lebend zu finden. Gleichzeitig bricht im Dorf eine Hexenjagd los. Der Pfarrer, ein knochiger Fanatiker, hetzt die Leute auf, und David ist Zielscheibe seiner Hasspredigten &#8230; CSI Devonshire. Exzellent recherchiert, auf dem allerletzten Forschungsstand der Gerichtsmedizin, brillant geschrieben, vor allem aber extrem spannend. "Die Chemie des Todes" ist ein Forensik-Thriller, der den Leser keine Sekunde aus den Klauen lässt.

in meinem tengelmann werden immer die aktuellen bestseller angeboten, da nehm ich die immer gemütlich beim einkaufen mit, man würde nicht meinen wie viele kranke büche es in der richtung gibt... hab glaube in meiner sbahnzeit (3 stunden gelesen am tag) alle möglichen serienkiller-romane gelesen^^

bei manchen büchern hätt ich immer gern eine fsk 18 vergeben wenn ich an das eine buch denke (dessen name mir entfallen ist) mit dem polizistenduo und dem verrückten paffen der immer die schwangeren frauen gekillt hat und deren babies gefressen hat ....


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> wers brutal mag:
> bei manchen büchern hätt ich immer gern eine fsk 18 vergeben wenn ich an das eine buch denke (dessen name mir entfallen ist) mit dem polizistenduo und dem verrückten paffen der immer die schwangeren frauen gekillt hat und deren babies gefressen hat ....


hört sich spannend an bzw gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben will ... Wärest du so freundlich und würdest dir eventuell die Mühe machen und versuchen den Titel dieses epischen Werkes zu ermitteln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal etwas leichtere Kost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (28. April 2009)

Lance Armstrong 

Tour des Lebens


----------



## Davatar (28. April 2009)

@Selor: wer ist der oben links auf dem Bild? Die andern kenn ich aber den nicht...


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. April 2009)

Oben links ist Nero, ein Romulaner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gerade mal wieder die Augen des Drachen von Stephen King!


----------



## jeef (28. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find ich nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis jetzt


----------



## marion9394 (28. April 2009)

@Dracun

glaub das war luc deflo - nackte seelen

"Kurzbeschreibung
»Was war mit dem Blut im Flur? Hatte er es aufgewischt und den Putzlappen mitgenommen? War das durchtränkte Tuch seine Beute? Saß er jetzt in einem dunklen Winkel und roch oder leckte daran?«

Fieberhaft versucht Polizeipsychologe Dirk Deleu, sich in die kranke Gedankenwelt jenes brutalen Killers hineinzuversetzen, der in Mechelen ganze Familien auslöscht. So sehr vergräbt er sich in den Fall, dass er die Parallelen zwischen seinem eigenen Leben und dem der Opfer übersieht. Dabei plant der Täter, den sein hohes Amt vor Entdeckung schützt, bereits sein nächstes blutiges Ritual ... "

der hat auch noch eins des heißt: totenspur, auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat die gleichen polizisten, müsstest nur gucken welches teil 1 ist....

nick stone - voodoo (ist so mit voodoozombies- alles schön realistisch)
katzenbach - das rätsel (böser serienkiller)
paul cleave - der siebte tod (aus der sicht eines serienkillers)

sind auch sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## mayaku (28. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das ein Comic oder ein Roman?
Ein Crossover zwischen TNG und TOS oder einfach nur Botschafter Spock alt genug für TNG?

Ich liieeebbbee Crossover 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber das ist sicher wieder so ein Romulaner-Friedensverhandlungs-Blabla mit Spock....oder??


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. April 2009)

mayaku schrieb:


> Ist das ein Comic oder ein Roman?
> Ein Crossover zwischen TNG und TOS oder einfach nur Botschafter Spock alt genug für TNG?
> 
> Ich liieeebbbee Crossover
> ...



Comic, der Comic spielt nur in der TNG Zeitlinie und Spock ist alt genug um in TNG aufzutreten (tat er ja auch in einigen Episoden schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Und nein, nicht sowas wie Unification, der Comic ist die Vorgeschichte zum neuen Film und erzählt ein wenig warum und wie mit Nero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (29. April 2009)

Ach schade...fand auch  Q² von Peter David genial.
Da ist Trelane aus TOS bei der TNG-Crew zu Gast, denn er entpuppt sich als junger Q. Also ein Q, nicht *der* Q.

Ich mags, wenn die Realitäten etwas durcheinander kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch Dunkler Spiegel von Diane Duane war sehr gut: Die TNG-Crew im bösen Spiegeluniversum.
Gab's nie eine Folge zu oder? DS9 hatte eine (oder waren es gar zwei?) Spiegeluniversum-Folgen....das weiß ich noch...


----------



## Metalone (30. April 2009)

Was ich gerade lese?
Diesen Thread^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (5. Mai 2009)

Krabat von Otfried Preußler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rathloriel (6. Mai 2009)

Im Moment lese ich diese hier:

"Rumo & und die Wunder im Dunkeln" von Walter Moers
"Fliegende Fetzen" von Terry Pratchett
"Die Leber wächst mir ihren Augaben" von Eckhard von Hirschausen und
"Die Märchen von Beedle dem Barden" von JK Rowling


----------



## _Risk_ (6. Mai 2009)

Ich lese immoment: "Die Zwerge" (Krieg der  Zwerge und so...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (6. Mai 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




is das buch genau so gut wie die zwergen bücher von ihm ?? hatte es heute in der hand und hätts mir fast gekauft, aber vielleicht kannst mal en kurzes feedback geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slacker (6. Mai 2009)

im moment




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spannendes buch über einen studenten im 1. weltkrieg dessen begeisterung für den krieg bald in blankes entsetzen umschlägt!


----------



## Shrukan (6. Mai 2009)

i lese momentan alle Eragonbücher durch :>


----------



## Squarg (7. Mai 2009)

Eckart von Hirschausen - Die Leber wächst mit ihren Aufgaben


----------



## Rhokan (7. Mai 2009)

Mutter Courage und ihre Kinder..... (für die Schule)


----------



## Eredon (7. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lese zur Zeit "Die Saga der sieben Sonnen", nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder eine guer Sci-Fi Serie.


----------



## Ocian (7. Mai 2009)

Ich lese zur Zeit kein Buch, da ich nicht dazu komme.
habe mich nun aber mal an Hörbücher rangewagt, damit ich nicht ganz abstumpfe. Zum Test, ob ich Hörbücher überhaupt mag, höre ich gerade Harry Potter. Mir gefällt es, obwohl mir doch der geruch von einem ganz frischen Buch fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaosz (7. Mai 2009)

Markus Heitz - Legenden der Albae. grade beendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (7. Mai 2009)

Ich habe gerade "Cupido" von Jilliane Hoffman gelesen. 
Jetzt ist "Morpheus" an der Reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seeeehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (7. Mai 2009)

Stefan Bonn & Anne Weiß - Generation Doof


----------



## sTereoType (7. Mai 2009)

Conan Doyle: Das Tal der Furcht


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Hab grade Simon Beckett - Obsession durch
und fang jz mit Ovid - Metamorphosen an.


----------



## Medmius (7. Mai 2009)

Hab nach langer Zeit beschlossen mit "Stephen King - Der Dunkle Turm" weiterzumachen. Lese gerade in Band 5 - Wolfsmond


----------



## Mondryx (22. Mai 2009)

Ich hab jetzt in den Ferien mal mein schon fast eingestaubtes "Diabolus von Dan Brown ausgegraben und in zwei Tagen komplett verschlungen. Da ich nun in diesem Thriller Fieber bin suche ich verzweifelt nach einer guten Alternative. Weiß jemand vielleicht Rat? Meine letzten beiden Bücher waren Meteor und Diabolus von Brown, am liebsten hätte ich wieder einen guten Thriller, muss aber nicht so wie die Brown Werke aufgebaut sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (22. Mai 2009)

mhm Im Zeichen des Drachen von Tom Clancy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arland (22. Mai 2009)

Alles von der Geralt-Saga... also im Moment "Das Schwert der Vorsehung" von Andrzej Sapkowski. Das Nächste liegt auch schon bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galdos (23. Mai 2009)

Vor Kurzem zu Ende gelesen (zum 4. Mal oder so^^):


Elric von Melniboné - Die Saga vom Ende der Zeit

Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elric_von_Melnibon%C3%A9
Autor: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moorcock


Die mehr als 1000 Seiten sind zum Glück auf insgesamt 6 Bände aufgeteilt, die man gut portionsweise verschlingen kann. Ist zwar schon was älter, aber äußerst lesenswert, und, wenn auch manchmal auf Grund der Länge etwas zäh, doch zu empfehlen.

---------------------------------------------------------

Ebenfalls noch nicht so lange her ist die Lektüre von einem anderen Buch im Fantasy-Bereich, auch aus den 80ern, wenn ich mich recht entsinne (oh Gott, und dabei bin ich erst 18 1/2... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):


"Das Buch der Schwerter" von Fred Saberhagen

Autor: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Saberhagen


Meiner Meinung nach noch besser als Moorcocks Epos, da etwas kürzer, spannender und unvorhersehbarer.



MfG
Galdos


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

suche grad nach lesestoff )= im moment nichts gescheites


----------



## Qonix (24. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (24. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tristitia (24. Mai 2009)

Das Haus &#8211; House of Leaves von Mark Z. Danielewski


----------



## Daijobu (24. Mai 2009)

Wächter des Tages von Sergej Lukianenko


----------



## Falathrim (24. Mai 2009)

Ich les mal wieder die Harry Potter-Reihe durch
Leider zu 5/7 auf Deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2009)

Odyssee von Homer... beim stöbern aufm Dachboden (wieder)gefunden und nun am lesen :>


----------



## Rexo (24. Mai 2009)

_*Wolfsmond von Stephen King *_


----------



## Dream Bass (19. Juli 2009)

Ich und lesen? Niiiiiemals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee Spaß im Moment die Ranma 1/2 Mangas ich finde die lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und halt die Fear Street Bücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (19. Juli 2009)

lese zur zeit recht viel, da ich oft mit bus und bahn unterwegs bin^^
Hab gestern "Die Legenden der Albae" fertig gelesen und bin zur zeit an der Warhammer 40k Space Wolves Reihe dran.
nebenbei warte ich auf neue Scans der Mangas Naruto, Bleach und D.Gray-Man xD Soul Eater les ich auch noch zwischendurch
hört sich zwar nach viel an, bin aber ein schneller leser =)


----------



## Pymonte (19. Juli 2009)

Campbell -- Biologie.

 Schönes Standardwerk und gut geschrieben. Die Bibel der Biologie-Studenten^^


----------



## Kleito (20. Juli 2009)

bin grad dabei "Erdsee" zu lesen, aber in den ferien tue ich dies eher weniger :/ aber wenn ich wieder schule hab und mich in das s-bahn chaos werfe hab ich wieder genug zeit zum lesen xD


----------



## Bankchar (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juli 2009)

GTO 16 - 25  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

Eragon 1 teil auf englisch, 1 weil es schon kang her ist, 2tens lern ich so besser englisch.
nebenbei schreibe ich selber^^


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Davatar willste jetzt Golf spielen?


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Naja mir war grad langweilig und das lag hier zufällig rum, warum auch immer ^^

Aber antesten werd ich das dann schon irgendwann mal.


----------



## Fritzche (20. Juli 2009)

im moment lese ich 2012 Das ende aller Zeiten ^^ den film guck ich im november dann auch

Schreiben tu ich im Moment auch grade selbst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Naja mir war grad langweilig und das lag hier zufällig rum, warum auch immer ^^
> 
> Aber antesten werd ich das dann schon irgendwann mal.


ich hab n Dorf weiter nen Golfplatz (Gratisstunde und so) muss sagen is echt cool aber halt auch schwierig erst mal das richtige stehn, abschlagen lernen und so aber ich denken wenn mans oft macht wirds irgendwann ganz locker von der hand gehn so wie alles im leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## schnupfen770 (20. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (21. Juli 2009)

Ich lese Science Fiction  u. andere klassische Romane wie z.b.
 Die Zetmaschine von H.G. Wells, Der Ruf der Wildnis  von Jack London und Horror von Lovercraft.


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

So im September verschlägts mich nach Asien, darunter sind wenn ichs grad richtig im Kopf hab rund 10 Flüge oder so, die ich tätigen werde und zwischendurch gehts auch mal ans Meer oder so. Deswegen such ich ein Buch, das leichte Lektüre für in den Ferien ist, wo man nicht allzu viel nachdenken muss, das aber trotzdem fesselt. Es sollte nicht unbedingt 1000 Seiten dick sein, sonst kann ich mich überhaupt nicht dazu überwinden, das jemals fertig zu lesen.
Das darf:
- Fantasy
- Science Fiction (Zukunft, Paralleluniversen, was auch immer)
- Krimi (aber nicht unbedingt 0815 Krimi bei dem man nach dem ersten Kapitel schon weiss, wies enden wird)
- Anspruchsvolle Komödie (sprich nicht einfach Gags in Buchform, sondern halt ne richtige Geschichte, die durchwegs lustig sein kann, aber in ders auch tatsächlich um ne Geschichte geht)
- Mittelaltergeschichte
- Buch aus der heutigen Zeit (sprich "über heute")

Das darf nicht:
- Frauenbuch
- Zeitschrift
- Dumpfer deutscher Samstagabendhumor mit Dieter Bohlen - "Qualität"
- Auf dem chinesischen Index stehn oder sonstwie revolutionär gegenüber China sein, da es sonst vermutlich beim Zwischenhalt in China beschlagnahmt und u.U. ich selbst eingelocht werde

Das muss:
- Kurze Kapitel, damit man sich motivieren kann, noch kurz bis zum Ende des Kapitels zu lesen
- Ein Buch, bei dems nicht schade ist, wenns dreckig wird oder kaputt geht. Ein Beispiel: Die Herr der Ringe - Trilogie ist echt super schön gemacht und würd ich nie nem Sandstrand oder ner Reise aussetzen.

So, ich bin für Vorschläge offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> So, ich bin für Vorschläge offen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Telefonbuch? 

Nein im ernst! Über was für eine Geschichte würdest du nicht nachgrübeln? Eventuell würd ich mir da lieber ein DisneyTaschenbuch holen! Wobei ... hm.. China.... es kann ALLES gegen dich verwendet werden.....wenn sie einfach nen Grund suchen! Aber keine Sorge! Sollten sie dich festhalten und wir es durch die Nachrichten erfahren werden wir einen Davatar-Gedenkthread eröffnen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tjo ein "Free-Tibet"-Buch macht sich halt nicht sonderlich gut im Handgepäck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn ich wirklich festgenommen werden will kann ich ja vor den Palast stehn und schreien "FREEEEEE TIBET!!!!!", mit entsprechendem T-Shirt.

Nee aber im Ernst, ein Comic sollts nicht sein, irgendwas zum lesen, damit ich was zu tun hab im Flieger.


Bücher, die ich absolut top fand waren zB:
LotR - Trilogie
Fight Club
Terry Pratchet (ka mehr wie das Buch genau hiess) - Reise der Zauberer oder sowas
Diverse DSA-Geschichten

Das schlimmste Buch, das ich je lesen musste (war für die Schule): Romeo und Julia auf dem Lande *schauder*


----------



## Scrätcher (18. August 2009)

Hast du die Bücher von Douglas Adams schon durch?

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis? Der elektrische Mönch?


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Der elektrische Mönch klingt interessant, worum gehts da? Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis kenn ich bereits, fand ich super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der elektrische Mönch klingt interessant, worum gehts da? Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis kenn ich bereits, fand ich super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um einen Detektiv! Mehr will ich mal nicht verraten ausser das er nach dem Zufallsprinzip ermittelt! Ist Jahre her wo ich es gelesen habe aber ich fands gut! Ist ja auch von Adams also gehst du nur ein geringes Risiko ein!


----------



## Davatar (18. August 2009)

Ok werd am Donnerstag mal in nen Buchladen gehn und mir das anschaun, dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

"just after sunset" von Stephen King


----------



## riesentrolli (18. August 2009)

harry potter vllt?


----------



## Mondryx (18. August 2009)

Verdammnis von Stieg Larsson. Danach ist Vergebung dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. August 2009)

Von Dostojewski "Schuld und Sühne"


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. August 2009)

Hans Frank
Hitlers Kronjurist und Generalgouverneur von Dieter Schenk


----------



## SicVenom (18. August 2009)

The Ultramarines Omnibus von Graham McNeill und danach The Grey Knights Omnibus von Ben Counter.
Und danach die restlichen Space Wolves-Teile


----------



## Hubautz (18. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> - Mittelaltergeschichte



Alles, aber wirklich uneingeschränkt alles von Rebecca Gablé
(Die Waringhams am besten in der richtigen Reihenfolge)


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Von Dostojewski "Schuld und Sühne"



DIE perfekte Literatur für einen Mod!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (19. August 2009)

letzte gelesene Bücher:
Hesse "Demian" (nicht sein bestes, aber gut)
Hornby "a long way down" (mal wieder)


Bin noch am Grübeln, ob ich mir D.F.W.s "Infinite Jest" auf englisch bestelle, oder doch auf die deutsche Übersetzung warte (was 6 Jahre dauert kann ja nicht so schlecht sein, hofft man) ...


PS: Schönes Thema, viele gute Anregungen.


----------



## Magnor84 (19. August 2009)

Die ganze Reihe vom Schwert der Wahrheit von Terry Goodkind! bin gerade beim 4ten Buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (19. August 2009)

Hab grad die Illuminati durchgelesen, fands ja ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und jetzt wieder Salem, auch n klasse Buch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. August 2009)

ich hab letztes 
der medicus 
die säulen der erde 
der sohn des kreuzfahers gelesen das sind geniale bücher kann ich jedem empfehlen der mal wieder paar längere bücher braucht


----------



## appeal109 (19. August 2009)

"Die Berufung" von John Grisham. Ist, soweit ich weiß, sein neuestes Buch und bis jetzt relativ gut.


----------



## El Homer (19. August 2009)

Der Herr der Ringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den ganzen Klett Schuber 

Achja davor: Diner des Grauens

ich hab mich schlappgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   unb mal lesen oder bei Amazon nachschauen


----------



## BalianTorres (20. August 2009)

Im Moment "tot" aus der Stephen King-Saga "Der dunkle Turm"


----------



## Düstermond (20. August 2009)

Derzeit les ich die Anhalter-Reihe. Bin am Ende vom "Restaurant am Ende des Universums".


----------



## Rexo (20. August 2009)

_
Lese auch gerade die Der Dunkle Turm reihe bin aber erst bei Schwarz ich find ein serh spannendes buch ^^_


----------



## Ol@f (20. August 2009)

Törleß...


----------



## BalianTorres (20. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Lese auch gerade die Der Dunkle Turm reihe bin aber erst bei Schwarz ich find ein serh spannendes buch ^^_



Und das ist erst der Anfang.^^

 Eins kann ich dir aber schon vorab sagen.........Die Spannung steigt von Buch zu Buch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. August 2009)

_ruhe will nix weiteres wissen ^^
lass mir meinen spass_


----------



## BalianTorres (20. August 2009)

HeHe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lobiño (20. August 2009)

Ich lese zur Zeit "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland". Wenn ich damit fertig bin, lese ich wahrscheinlich entweder "Die Rebellin", "The Wonderful Wizard of Oz" oder "Soldados de Salamina". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2009)

Ich les grad den meiner Meinung nach besten Scheibenweltromam: Gevatter Tod.

danach werd ich mir "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" irgendwo besorgen.


----------



## Havamal (23. August 2009)

Lese mal wieder die Dune Reihe!ein eher grimme Aussicht auf die Zukunft der Menscheit! Religiöse Abgergläubische Gesellschaften die von Monarchien regiert werden und durch Messiahs Mythen diverser Gruppierungen unter Kontrolle gehalten werden! Fortschritt in vielen Bereichen wurde schwerwiegends behindert vor allem Computer sind tabu! Die Evolution der Menschheit beschränkt sich auf die Nutzung von Spice eine Bewusstsein erweiternde Droge, für die Raumfahrt Gilde, die Benegesserit Schwestern  und Tleilaxu welche Meister der Genforschung sind, eine essentielle Rolle spielt! Alle diese Gruppierungen intrigieren für ihre Vision der Zukunft der Menscheit, alles spielt sich in den oberen Schichten der Elite ab und die Massen sind nur eine Art Währung die durch Mythen und Aberglauben stets bereit gehalten werden für irgendeine Sache fanatisiert zu werden und zu sterben! Es ist eine wirkliche interessante Welt die Frank Herbert da geschaffen hat, auch wenn sie eines jeden Atheisten Alptraum darstellt!


----------



## El Homer (23. August 2009)

Gebrauchsanweisung für Tibet
http://www.amazon.de/Gebrauchsanweisung-f%...z/dp/3492275613


----------



## Minati (26. August 2009)

Fool von Christopher Moore. Habe mir gerade das Buch gekauft, also noch nicht gelesen. Das "Vorwort" sagt mir aber zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"WARNUNG
Dieses ist ein derber Schwank, randvoll mit entbehrlichem Beischlaf, Mord, allerlei Maulschellen, Verrat und einem ehedem ungeahnten Maß an Geschmacklosigkeit und Profanität, fürderhin unüblicher Grammatik, getrennten Infinitiven, und hier und da einem Onanisten. Solltet Ihre Euch an derlei stören, dann - edler Leser - wandelt Eures Weges, denn unser Streben gilt allein der Unterhaltung, nicht der Kränkung. Wenn Ihr aber glaubt, solcherlei könnte Euch Freude bereiten, dann haltet Ihr genau das rechte Buch in Händen!"

Ich bin gespannt :-)


----------



## dragon1 (19. September 2009)

Gerad begonnen:
Alles Sense.
Lustich^^
Warte total gespannt auf den Boten - hab mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bestellt
*Totaaaaaaaaal ausflipp*


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. September 2009)

ah die bücher wollt ich mir auch ma holen, habs aber iwie wieder vergessen ;D

danke für die erinnerung ^^


----------



## 11Raiden (19. September 2009)

Minati schrieb:


> Die Scherbenweltromane sind auch immer wieder witzig. Hierbei könnte ich "Rollende Steine" (also die Geschichte von "Musik mit Steinen drin") nur empfehlen. Sowie "Farben der Magie"


Guter Thread!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Terry Pratchet´s
Die Insel


----------



## shadow24 (19. September 2009)

les gerade abwechselnd(je nach Laune) zwei Bücher: Das Leben,Das Unversum und der ganze Rest von Douglas Adams 
und ein W40k-Roman:Horus-Falsche Götter von Graham McNeill
wobei ich sagen muss dass ich die 4 Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis-Romane von Adams mittlerweile zum fünften mal lese...und lach mich immer noch kaputt....


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. September 2009)

Lese zur Zeit "Der Antichrist" von Nietzsche


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2009)

_In 80 Tagen um die Welt von Jule Verne 

edit:und fertig :/

ich darf nich so schnell lesen -.- 


^.^_


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

Grade mit "Pyramiden" von Terry Pratchett fertig geworden. Neue Bücher sind bestellt, aber noch nicht da... dann gehts vermutlich erstmal mit Shadowrun los


----------



## appeal109 (19. September 2009)

"Der Anwalt" von John Grisham

edit: und fertig, hmmm jetz hab ich grad nix mehr zu lesen im haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

one piece chapter 557


----------



## Gothic_1234 (19. September 2009)

die Bild^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die BILD liest man nicht, damit wischt man sich das große A ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---------------------------

Hab seit kurzem den 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier rumliegen, aber irgendwie zögere ich noch. Ich schätze, der läßt sich nicht mal so eben durchkauen.
Oder hat den schon jemand gelesen und kann mir Hoffnung machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleito (20. September 2009)

Hab jetzt angefangen "Die Erben der Drachenlanze 1+2" zu lesen. Finde es bis jetzt ganz gut, hab aber leider nicht die Teile davor gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. September 2009)

Der magische Bund


----------



## dragon1 (22. September 2009)

ESISTDAESISTDAESIST DA!!!!!!
bin naechste 6 std unerreichbar.


----------



## Natar (22. September 2009)

die zwerge

ziemlich gut geschrieben


----------



## Deanne (22. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Hab seit kurzem den
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du dich mit dem "Hexenhammer" wirklich ausführlich auseinandersetzen willst, solltest du dir viel Zeit nehmen. Dieses Buch ist alles andere als eine Urlaubslektüre. Schwere Kost, vor allem, wenn man nicht über Grundkenntnisse der lateinischen Sprache verfügt. Zwar ist der Text gänzlich ins Deutsche übersetzt worden, aber die Struktur der Sätze und der generelle Wortlaut sind trotzdem noch eher untypisch.


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2009)

So also, für die Ferien hab ich mir zwei gemütliche Bücher gekauft. Da ich den Herrn der Ringe schon vor ein paar Jahren mal gelesen hab (bevor die Filme rausgekommen sind), wollt ich unbedingt schon längst mal den kleinen Hobbit lesen, das hab ich jetzt nachgeholt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Geschichte ist zwar lange nicht so episch wie die des Ringes, aber wem Fantasy gefällt, dem wird auch diese Geschichte gefallen, sie ist nett, hübsch geschrieben, wie Tolkien das immer macht und vor allem passiert auch immer mal was, so dass man beim Lesen nicht einschläft. Perfekt für die Ferien, da recht leichte Kost.
In der Geschichte gehts um Bilbo, der sich auf macht, zusammen mit seinen Gefährten, den Zwergen und Gandalf, zum Berg des Drachen Smaug zu reisen, um die Welt von Smaug zu befreien und den gewaltigen Drachenschatz zu erobern. Dabei findet er auf seiner langen Reise den einen Ring, den vermutlich jeder hier aus dem Herrn der Ringe kennt.

Zusätzlich hab ich das Buch gelesen, das mir von Scrätcher (? glaub ich) empfohlen wurde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geschrieben vom Autor von "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis". Die Kapitel sind sehr kurz gehalten (wie ichs gerne mag), so dass man noch kurz bis zum Ende des Kapitels fertig lesen kann. Die Geschichte ist am Anfang sehr zäh zu lesen, da es mehrere Geschichten sind, die scheinbar nichts miteinander zu tun haben, wird aber ca ab Kapitel 5 immer spannender, da sich allmählich alle Geschichten miteinander verbinden und zu einer gewaltigen Geschichte über "Die absolute Verflechtung aller Dinge untereinander" vereinen. Es ist echt lustig geschrieben, aber nen gewissen Draht zum Dadaismus ist dem Leser empfohlen, da einzelne Textstellen zT doch abartig sinnlos sind und vermutlich nicht unbedingt von jedem Leser als lustig empfunden werden.
Es ist eine Art Krimi kombiniert mit Übernatürlichem, extrem vielen Zufällen, die sich durch "Die absolute Verflechtung aller Dinge untereinander" erklären lassen und ein Bisschen Science Fiction.


----------



## Rexo (7. Oktober 2009)

_Gerade gekauft xD 


werd gleich anfangen zu lesen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## 11Raiden (8. Oktober 2009)

_Ich quäle mich grade durch: "Die Insel" von Terry Pratchett! ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Minati (8. Oktober 2009)

"Rollende Steine" - Terry Pratchett! Ich liebe dieses Buch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und: ich möchte auch in GROSSBUCHSTABEN sprechen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (8. Oktober 2009)

nach Pyramiden von Pratchett ist jetzt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch sehr witzig und spanned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (8. Oktober 2009)

arthas gutes buch


----------



## Morlas (8. Oktober 2009)

den playboy^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)

Morlas schrieb:


> den playboy^^


beschde!


----------



## dalai (8. Oktober 2009)

Morlas schrieb:


> den playboy^^



Dir geht es ja nur um die texte, die Bilder interessieren dich gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Ich werde im Wochenende mal "The lost Symbol" von Dan Brown lesen, das liegt seit es veröffentlicht wurde (auf Englisch, deutsche version gibt es glaube ich noch gar nicht, die kommt aber nächste woche oder so) bei mir rum, hatte noch keine Zeit es zu lesen (sind auch 800 Seiten oder so), hoffe aber das es genauso gut wird wie "Angels and Demons" (Illuminati) und "The da vinci Code" (Sakrileg).




Wieso sind englische Buchtitel eigentlich manchmal komplett anders übersetzt ins Deutsche? Weil es direkt übersetzt scheisse klingt?


----------



## pnn (8. Oktober 2009)

Lese zZ. von Nietzsche "Jenseits von Gut und Böse. Zur Genealogie der Moral" und habe mir gestern als nächstes Buch "Ecce homo: Wie man wird, was man ist." gekauft.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Oktober 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Lese zZ. von Nietzsche "Jenseits von Gut und Böse. Zur Genealogie der Moral" und habe mir gestern als nächstes Buch "Ecce homo: Wie man wird, was man ist." gekauft.


alter Schwede...lass mich raten:du studierst Psychologie?


----------



## shadow24 (8. Oktober 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Wieso sind englische Buchtitel eigentlich manchmal komplett anders übersetzt ins Deutsche? Weil es direkt übersetzt scheisse klingt?


dazu fallen mir vier Antwortmöglichkeiten spontan ein:
1. du hast recht
2.vlt gibts den übersetzten Titel tatsächlich schon in Deutsch(Urheberrecht und sowas)
3.von google übersetzt
4.irgendeine wilde Verschwörungstheorie(kommt aber nur daher das ich in deinem post gerade so viele Titel von Dan Brown gelesen habe


----------



## asterodeia (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab letztens "The Lost Symbol" (das neue von Dan Brown) gelesen. Als nächstes steht (leider) wieder Uni-Literatur auf dem Plan...


----------



## dalai (8. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> dazu fallen mir vier Antwortmöglichkeiten spontan ein:
> 1. du hast recht
> 2.vlt gibts den übersetzten Titel tatsächlich schon in Deutsch(Urheberrecht und sowas)
> 3.von google übersetzt
> 4.irgendeine wilde Verschwörungstheorie(kommt aber nur daher das ich in deinem post gerade so viele Titel von Dan Brown gelesen habe


Wenn du kannst musst du eh alles in der Originalsprache lesen, und Filme in der originalsprache sehen, ist immer besser als eine Übersetzung, auch weil bei Filmen dann die Stimme synchron mit der Mundbewegung ist, was mich stört wenn ich einen Film auf deutsch schaue, wenn der text auf Englisch viel länger ist als auf Deutsch, siehst du während niemand etwas sagt denn Mund bewegen, mich nervt das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (8. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> alter Schwede...lass mich raten:du studierst Psychologie?


Ne, ich les es aus Interesse. Die Werke von Nietzsche faszinieren mich im Allgemeinen.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Oktober 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Wenn du kannst musst du eh alles in der Originalsprache lesen, und Filme in der originalsprache sehen, ist immer besser als eine Übersetzung, auch weil bei Filmen dann die Stimme synchron mit der Mundbewegung ist, was mich stört wenn ich einen Film auf deutsch schaue, wenn der text auf Englisch viel länger ist als auf Deutsch, siehst du während niemand etwas sagt denn Mund bewegen, mich nervt das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo stimmt ich hasse das wenn ich mal bewusst auf den Mund achte während des Films.dann bringt mich das total raus weil ich dann irgendwie nur noch da drauf achte...
leider reicht mein Englisch nicht für englischsprachige Filme udn ich kann mich dann auch nicht mehr auf die wichtigen Details konzentrieren...
und bei englischsprachigen Büchern hätte ich immer ein verdammten Duden neben mir liegen,den ich in minutentakt aufschlagen müsste.das verdirbt mir jede lust so ein Buch zu lesen


----------



## shadow24 (8. Oktober 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Ne, ich les es aus Interesse. Die Werke von Nietzsche faszinieren mich im Allgemeinen.


wenn du jetzt noch schreibst das du die zur Entspannung liest krieg ich Minderwertigkeitskomplexe...
als ich diesen Passus damals bei Niedtzsches Ecce homo las war Schluss mit dem Teil:
Die Lüge des Ideals war bisher der Fluch über der Realität, die Menschheit selbst ist durch sie bis in ihre untersten Instinkte hinein verlogen und falsch geworden bis zur Anbetung der umgekehrten Werthe, als die sind, mit denen ihr erst das Gedeihen, die Zukunft, das hohe Recht auf Zukunft verbürgt wäre.


----------



## Ol@f (8. Oktober 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Ne, ich les es aus Interesse. Die Werke von Nietzsche faszinieren mich im Allgemeinen.


Würdest du den insgesamt als "schwer zu verstehen" einstufen? Meine Lehrerin hat ihn hin und wieder mal empfohlen, aber ich war mir da immer ein bisschen unsicher, ob ich den überhaupt packen würde. :>
Kannst du vielleicht ein paar Werke empfehlen, die vielleicht gut für den Einstieg (die Richtung wäre erstmal egal) wären? 


--
Lese zur Zeit Madame Bovary.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Oktober 2009)

atm böll - ansichten eines clowns. danach muss ich mich endlich mal an "a star called henry machen" und danach les ich wohl "ulysses"


----------



## pnn (8. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Würdest du den insgesamt als "schwer zu verstehen" einstufen? Meine Lehrerin hat ihn hin und wieder mal empfohlen, aber ich war mir da immer ein bisschen unsicher, ob ich den überhaupt packen würde. :>
> Kannst du vielleicht ein paar Werke empfehlen, die vielleicht gut für den Einstieg (die Richtung wäre erstmal egal) wären?


schwer zu verstehen ... hmmm, ja. Ich habe mit Der Antichrist - Fluch auf das Christentum angefangen. WDas würde ich dir persönlich auch empfehlen, fand es im Vergleich zu "Also sprach Zarathustra" (das 2. dass ich gelesen habe) nicht so "mächtig". Ist aber eine subjektive Meinung ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens, hab mich entschieen, danach endlich mal A Song of Ice and Fire weiterzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe diese Buch.


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irongnom (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich lese zurzeit ,,Der Schwarm'' von Frank Schätzing

Bin fast durch damit. Ist sehr ein sehr spannendes Buch (Finde ich). Ausserdem steh ich auf sonen apokalyptischen Kram mit 
Riesenflutwellen und den ganzen anderen Naturkatastrophen. Nur die Dialoge nerven an ein paar Stellen.
Kann mir jemand n gutes Buch empfehlen welches so in die Richtung geht? Ich weis nämlich nicht was ich als Nächstes lesen soll.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## X-Zero (25. Oktober 2009)

Lese gerade mal wieder die 10 Bände "Die Chroniken der Unsterblichen"von Wolfgang Hohlbein und wenn ein ein Internetshop sein Lieferzeiten einhält dann morgen den neu erschienen 11. Band

Für alle die es nicht kennen, die chronikén der Unsterblichen ist eine reihe über zwei Vampire die sich gegen alle anderen gestellt habe und sich trotzdem durch die Jahrhunderte schlagen.


----------



## dragon1 (26. Oktober 2009)

*sich langweil* im Regal der Staedtischen Buecherei in der naehe ist kein einziges gutes Fantasybuch mehr, ausser solchem Schwachfug wie "Laura" oder sonstwelchen kinderfantasybuechern.


----------



## sympathisant (26. Oktober 2009)

bin inzwischen beim letzten teil des armageddon-zyklus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (26. Oktober 2009)

Irongnom schrieb:


> Ich lese zurzeit ,,Der Schwarm'' von Frank Schätzing
> 
> Bin fast durch damit. Ist sehr ein sehr spannendes Buch (Finde ich). Ausserdem steh ich auf sonen apokalyptischen Kram mit
> Riesenflutwellen und den ganzen anderen Naturkatastrophen. Nur die Dialoge nerven an ein paar Stellen.
> ...



Lautlos vom selben Autor^^
auch ein sehr gutes Buch


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2009)

X-Zero schrieb:


> Lese gerade mal wieder die 10 Bände "Die Chroniken der Unsterblichen"von Wolfgang Hohlbein und wenn ein ein Internetshop sein Lieferzeiten einhält dann morgen den neu erschienen 11. Band
> 
> Für alle die es nicht kennen, die chronikén der Unsterblichen ist eine reihe über zwei Vampire die sich gegen alle anderen gestellt habe und sich trotzdem durch die Jahrhunderte schlagen.


"Mal wieder"... Mich erstaunts immer wieder, dass es Leute gibt, die Bücher und vor allem 10 Bände o_O mehrmals lesen können. Ich hab das auch schon versucht, aber die ganze Spannung ist einfach weg, wenn man eh im Voraus weiss, was wann wo wie passieren wird.


----------



## Irongnom (27. Oktober 2009)

,,Lautlos" steht bei uns sogar im Regal. Hatte mir überlegt es zu lesen aber die Beschreibung trifft irgendwie nicht so richtig meinen Geschmack.
Auf jeden Fall danke ich werds mir überlegen.

An meinen Vorposter: Warum nicht? Ist wie mit Filmen oder Comics. Die kauft man sich doch auch nicht um sie sich nur einmal anzugucken.
Wenn man 2-3 Jahre wartet hat man die Handlung schon wieder zur Hälfte vergessen(Geht zumindest mir so). Ich persönlich hab aber auch nur 2 Bücher 2x gelesen.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Fantasy buch empfehlen?
Auf meiner absoluten Top-Liste der gelesenen stehen Bartimaeus, Eragon und Skulduggery Pleasant, natuerlich auch alle titel der Scheibenwelt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Oktober 2009)

zum 2ten mal  John Ringo : Invasion

Military Sci-Fi der härteren Sorte mit viel taktischem Inhalt ^^ ( man muss sich echt dafür interessieren )


----------



## Redryujin (27. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein gutes Fantasy buch empfehlen?
> Auf meiner absoluten Top-Liste der gelesenen stehen Bartimaeus, Eragon und Skulduggery Pleasant, natuerlich auch alle titel der Scheibenwelt.




"Die Zwerge" "Der Krieg der Zwerge" "Die Rache der Zwerge" "Das schicksal der Zwerge" würde ich weiterempfehlen als Fantasy Buch. (Den vierten teil hab ich noch nicht gelesen)

"Die Orks" fand ich auch sehr gut

Was auch noch ganz toll fand:

"Die Elfen" "Elfenwinter" "Elfenlicht" "Elfenkönigin" würde ich auch weiterempfehlen. Bin aber da gerade erst noch bei "Elfenlicht".

Edit:

Fast vergesen die komplette Uldart Reihe (9 Bücher hat die Reihe) kann ich dir auch noch Emfpehlen.


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2009)

Übrigens das absolut schlimmste, langweiligste, überflüssigste und dämlichste Buch, das ich je gelesen hab (und eben leider lesen musste als Deutschlektüre) war:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lest das bloss nie!


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> "Die Zwerge" "Der Krieg der Zwerge" "Die Rache der Zwerge" "Das schicksal der Zwerge" würde ich weiterempfehlen als Fantasy Buch. (Den vierten teil hab ich noch nicht gelesen)
> 
> "Die Orks" fand ich auch sehr gut
> 
> ...


Ok, ich geh mal in den naechsten Buchladen^^


----------



## Redryujin (27. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ok, ich geh mal in den naechsten Buchladen^^




Damit dürfste auch lange genug beschäftigt sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (28. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ok, ich geh mal in den naechsten Buchladen^^



spar dir das geld.


----------



## XXI. (28. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Langsam spiele ich mit dem Gedanken nen Ultimativen Tabletop Thread aufzumachen, damit wir unsere 40k Gespräche nichmehr in so nem Thread fürhren müssen^^

Schlangenschwur ist ein echt gutes Buch, allgemein sind alle Warhammer und Warhammer 40K Bücher von Dan Abnett zu empfehlen. Selbst wenn man sich mit dem HIntergrund meist nicht ganz so gut auskennt. Dan Abnett ist genial.


----------



## Phame (28. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt ein Buch, dass noch gar nicht draussen ist, ich mir aber definitiv holen werde! ..da kam die Tage abends ein Bericht im Radio drüber: Der neue Roman von Frank Schätzing. Da geht es wahrscheinlich um ein Zukunftsszenario (sind noch keine genauen Infos draussen) und über Rohstoffe auf dem Mond, Wettlauf der Nationen würde ich tippen. Wenn das genauso gut wird wie der Schwarm, muss das auf jeden Fall her! 1300 Seiten!

Der Autor ist echt eine coole Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-Zero (28. Oktober 2009)

Frage: Hat schon jemand den neuen Dan Brown Roman gelesen?? Ist er so durchsichtig wie ma erwartet und widererwartend doch spannend??


----------



## shadow24 (28. Oktober 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Langsam spiele ich mit dem Gedanken nen Ultimativen Tabletop Thread aufzumachen, damit wir unsere 40k Gespräche nichmehr in so nem Thread fürhren müssen^^
> 
> Schlangenschwur ist ein echt gutes Buch, allgemein sind alle Warhammer und Warhammer 40K Bücher von Dan Abnett zu empfehlen. Selbst wenn man sich mit dem HIntergrund meist nicht ganz so gut auskennt. Dan Abnett ist genial.


jo,dickes /sign...obwohl ich am Anfang des Buches ein wenig verwirrt geschaut habe,als ich eine Kurzgeschichte sah...im Nachhinein fand ich die Geschichte einfach genial weil sie mal was ganz anderes war.tatsächlich streckenweise "lustig"....unvorstellbar bis dato im w40k Universum...und was soll ich sagen?ich fands gut...
aber die besten Romane von Dan waren eher die Reihe der "Imperialen" Gaunts Geister....astreine Bücher.ich hab sie verschlungen wie die Reihe von William King über die Space Wolves...


----------



## Knallfix (28. Oktober 2009)

Phame schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Buch, dass noch gar nicht draussen ist, ich mir aber definitiv holen werde! ..da kam die Tage abends ein Bericht im Radio drüber: Der neue Roman von Frank Schätzing. Da geht es wahrscheinlich um ein Zukunftsszenario (sind noch keine genauen Infos draussen) und über Rohstoffe auf dem Mond, Wettlauf der Nationen würde ich tippen. Wenn das genauso gut wird wie der Schwarm, muss das auf jeden Fall her! 1300 Seiten!
> 
> Der Autor ist echt eine coole Sau
> 
> ...



Das Buch heißt Limit und ist schon erhältlich ...
http://www.amazon.de/Limit-Roman-Frank-Sch...g/dp/3462037048


aktuell bei mir
http://www.amazon.de/Endymion-Pforten-Aufe...g-Romane-einem/


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss Judenbuche für die Schule lesen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist sehr mühsam zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

klappenstext lesen für die schule reicht ^^^

ansonst zusammenfassung ausm internet suchen ftw

und ich lese eigendlich recht gern nur kann ich mit schullektüren generell nix anfangen^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. Oktober 2009)

wir hatten letztes Jahr 1 Monat Zeit "Krabat" zu lesen 
ich habs an 2 Tagen komplett gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber es war zim Glück einfach zu lesen


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> klappenstext lesen für die schule reicht ^^^
> 
> ansonst zusammenfassung ausm internet suchen ftw
> 
> und ich lese eigendlich recht gern nur kann ich mit schullektüren generell nix anfangen^^



bei uns reicht es nicht eine zusammenfassung zu lesen o.Ä.
sonst hätte ich es schon lange gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SheepHappens (31. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich find die vier von meinem lieblings autor am besten ^,^


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Meh luves Terry Pratchet^^

Ich lese grade Die Schattenkaempferin


bin ich der einzige der sie verdammt sexy findet^^?


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2009)

ich les zurzeit (nochmal) stahl gladiatoren von james D. long geniales buch^^


----------



## Ol@f (31. Oktober 2009)

Hab vor kurzem Das Parfum von Süßkind gelesen. Wirklich gutes Buch.


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

Nach dem ich die Schattenkaempferin fertig habe (GENIALES BUCH, absolut tolles Ende, ich hatte sogar ein paar traenen in den Augen^^)
such ich verzweifelt nach http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nik_Perumow `s "Der Krieger der großen Finsternis" oder irgendeinem anderen buch von dem... Die erinnerung allein ist toll^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. November 2009)

momentan: Also sprach Zarathustra


----------



## Rexo (7. November 2009)

_Gerade Eragon – Der Auftrag des Ältesten 

Jiha 1950 Posts xD heut knack ich noch die 2000_


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

Eragon – Der Auftrag des Ältesten 
ist nice^^ Ich mag eragon so richtisch, warte auf band 4^^


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Eragon – Der Auftrag des Ältesten
> ist nice^^ Ich mag eragon so richtisch, warte auf band 4^^


Jop Eragon ist nice ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Jop Eragon ist nice ^^



will auch endlich den 4ten teil


----------



## Varghoud (7. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brilliant, genau wie die Vorgänger, auch wenn meine Lieblingscharaktere wie Arya, Jon Snow, Daenerys, Tyrion Lannister, Sansa und Davos außer Acht gelassen werden und Martin sich eher auf Cersei und die Greyjos konzentriert. Das ist aber gut, so erhält man Einblicke von den anderen Seiten des Krieges, der Westeros heimsucht.


----------



## Kleito (7. November 2009)

Hab angefangen "Die Elfen" zu lesen (von Berhard Hennen). Seeeehr fesseln, schon auf den ersten 200 Seiten (von 900  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Leider bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt, in welcher Reihenfolge ich die Bücher lesen muss :/ Laut Wiki muss ich das Buch drei-teilen, weil die Handlung von den anderen Elfenbüchern dazwischen stattfindet.
Falls einer die Bücher gelesen hat, soll er mir bitte bescheid geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nicosam (7. November 2009)

Die Farben der Magie

ist recht lustig und wurde auch verfilmt.
Handelt von dem ersten Touristen in der Scheibenwelt (Die Scheibenwelt ist ein Platte die auf 4 Elefanten liegt und die Elefanten stehen auf dem Rücken einer riesigen Schildkröte die durch den Weltraum schwimmt.)


----------



## MasterXoX (7. November 2009)

nicosam schrieb:


> Die Farben der Magie
> 
> ist recht lustig und wurde auch verfilmt.
> Handelt von dem ersten Touristen in der Scheibenwelt (*Die Scheibenwelt ist ein Platte die auf 4 Elefanten liegt und die Elefanten stehen auf dem Rücken einer riesigen Schildkröte* *die durch den Weltraum schwimmt.*)




Äääähm...Aha xD


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Kleito schrieb:


> Hab angefangen "Die Elfen" zu lesen (von Berhard Hennen). Seeeehr fesseln, schon auf den ersten 200 Seiten (von 900
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also geht so : Die Elfen, Elfenwinter, Elfenlicht, dann kommen die Elfen Ritter: Die Ordensburg, Elfen Ritter: Die Albenmark, Elfen Ritter: Das Fjordland, und mitlerweile ist glaube ich schon n neuer Teil draus, muss ich mir noch holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Echt geniale Bücher


----------



## nicosam (7. November 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Äääähm...Aha xD




Ja klingt recht schräg. Hab mir genau das gleiche im ersten moment gedacht


----------



## MasterXoX (8. November 2009)

nicosam schrieb:


> Ja klingt recht schräg. Hab mir genau das gleiche im ersten moment gedacht




^^

Ich lese mir gerade die Threads auf Buffed durch!


----------



## LiangZhou (8. November 2009)

Die Albae fertig gelesen, irgendwie frustrierend jetzt wieder warten zu müssen.


Nun lese ich Seelentrinker: Blutender Kelch


----------



## dragon1 (8. November 2009)

nicosam schrieb:


> Ja klingt recht schräg. Hab mir genau das gleiche im ersten moment gedacht


Ich lieeeeber die scheibenwelt.
Mein favorit ist "Alles Sense"


----------



## nicosam (8. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich lieeeeber die scheibenwelt.
> Mein favorit ist "Alles Sense"



Find den Tod nit schlecht wenn er immer probiert die Leute umzubringen


----------



## Kleito (8. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Also geht so : Die Elfen, Elfenwinter, Elfenlicht, dann kommen die Elfen Ritter: Die Ordensburg, Elfen Ritter: Die Albenmark, Elfen Ritter: Das Fjordland, und mitlerweile ist glaube ich schon n neuer Teil draus, muss ich mir noch holen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Laut Wikipedia hätte ich nämlich Die Elfen 2-mal unterbrechen müssen, weil die Handlung anderer Bücher dazwischen ist. Aber wenn ich das dann ohne Bedenken so lesen kann, ist alles in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (8. November 2009)

Kleito schrieb:


> Gut, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Joa, ja Die Elfen Ritter spielen dazwischen, aber mit ner komplet anderen Handlung, deswegen sollte man sie schon in den 3er Teilen lesen, in denen sie geschrieben wurden.


----------



## Tabuno (8. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittwoch darüber eine Eröterung. -.- Hab mich heut schon durch 80 Seiten gequält.


----------



## shadow24 (18. November 2009)

les gerade das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann das allerdings nur echten Fans vom 40k Universum empfehlen,da es sehr philosophisch angehaucht ist...


----------



## Qonix (18. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-Zero (18. November 2009)

Ich lese gerade Terry Pratchett "Das Erbe des Zauberers"
Sehr genial, wenn auch eines der Bücher, welche zu keiner Reihe gehören, sondern Charaktere einführen...

SO far


----------



## Davatar (18. November 2009)

Gibts von Terry Pratchet eigentlich auch ein Buch, das sich mit dem Sensenmann beschäftigt? Der wird ja sonst ab und zu mal noch erwähnt, aber sone richtige Geschichte über den Sensenmann fänd ich toll und würd ich mir gleich organisieren, wenns das gäbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (18. November 2009)

gibts. aber weiss den titel nicht ... mag die scherbenweltgeschichten nicht. unlustig, vorhersehbar und eine wie die andere ...

hab gerade 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



angefangen. mal schaun wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## dragon1 (18. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gibts von Terry Pratchet eigentlich auch ein Buch, das sich mit dem Sensenmann beschäftigt? Der wird ja sonst ab und zu mal noch erwähnt, aber sone richtige Geschichte über den Sensenmann fänd ich toll und würd ich mir gleich organisieren, wenns das gäbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alles Sense.



Symphatisant: KETZER!!! Ich les grad "Wachen! Wachen!"


----------



## sympathisant (18. November 2009)

man muss ja nicht jeden hype mitmachen .. ;-) aber besser pratchett lesen, als gar nicht lesen ..


----------



## dragon1 (18. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> man muss ja nicht jeden hype mitmachen .. ;-) aber besser pratchett lesen, als gar nicht lesen ..


Hype? Hab nichts davon mitgekommen. 
Aber seit "Alles Sense" fahr ich total auch scheibenwelt romane ab.


----------



## Davatar (18. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> man muss ja nicht jeden hype mitmachen .. ;-) aber besser pratchett lesen, als gar nicht lesen ..


Naja, ich hab mal beim Schmöckern im Bücherladen in ein paar Scheibenwelten-Bücher reingeschaut, ein paar fand ich mehr ansprechend, ein paar weniger, ein paar garnicht. Als Hype würd ich das jetzt auch nicht unbedingt sehn. Aber jedem das Seine, Hauptsache ich muss keine Dürrenmatt-Literatur mehr lesen *schauder*


----------



## shadow24 (18. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gibts von Terry Pratchet eigentlich auch ein Buch, das sich mit dem Sensenmann beschäftigt? Der wird ja sonst ab und zu mal noch erwähnt, aber sone richtige Geschichte über den Sensenmann fänd ich toll und würd ich mir gleich organisieren, wenns das gäbe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das hier bringt es total auf den Punkt...Gevatter Tod will endlich Urlaub machen und bildet einen Gehilfen namens Mort aus.eines der besten Bücher überhaupt von ihm, neben "Das Licht der Phantasie" und "Wachen,Wachen"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (18. November 2009)

Harry Potter Reihe auf English^^

Bin immo 3tes Buch


----------



## dragon1 (18. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das hier bringt es total auf den Punkt...Gevatter Tod will endlich Urlaub machen und bildet einen Gehilfen namens Mort aus.eines der besten Bücher überhaupt von ihm, neben "Das Licht der Phantasie" und "Wachen,Wachen"
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alles Sense ist auch genial...
Der Tod wird suspendiert, weil er beginnt eine Person zu entwickeln. Er arbeitet an einer Farm...waehrenddessen bleibt jedegliche Lebensenergie auf der Erde, keiner kann sterben...


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. November 2009)

MW: Darkage

will mich auf den Freerelease von MW IV + Addons einstimmen  und natürlich auf MW5
lese aber sonst auch gerne military sci-fi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (18. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. November 2009)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


MUSSHAAABEN 
Sapkovski <<<3


----------



## Firun (18. November 2009)

Ich lese gerade das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frek01 (18. November 2009)

James Patterson - Todesahnung
<3


----------



## X-Zero (21. November 2009)

Vom Tod kannst du ne ganze Reihe lesen:

Gevatter Tod, Alles Sense, Rollende Steine, Schweinsgalopp...
Ich glaub das waren alle, könnte nach schauen bin aber zu faul aufzustehen und zum Bücherregal zu laufen.
Das Terry Pratchett ein Hype ist wusste ich auch noch nicht, hab vor 2 Jahren durch meine DSA Gruppe eines in die Hand bekommen und dann alle verschlungen. Aber leider gibt es nun keines mehr was ich noch nicht gelesen habe....

So far


----------



## LordofDemons (22. November 2009)

Frank Schätzing - Lautlos <3


----------



## Cubia19 (24. November 2009)

Ich lese zur Zeit Rollende Steine: Ein Scheibenwelt-Roman von Terry Pratchett


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2009)

Die Orks.
Boah ist das geil...brutal, gnadelos, ...pervers.


----------



## sympathisant (24. November 2009)

zählt hörbuch auch? während der fahrt läuft gerade




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nick cave ist n kranker typ. oO


----------



## Qonix (24. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. November 2009)

So leute ich bin nun in einer Sackgasse. Ich weiß nicht was ich lesen soll. Am liebsten wäre mir eine Fantasywelt wie von Markus Heitz "die Zwerge". 
Wisst ihr da was, wo die welt ähnlich ist? Die Albae hab ich auch schon gelesen. Vieleicht hilft es auch wenn ich sage, das ich Zwerge mag. Felix und Gotrek kenn ich allerdings auch schon.^^


----------



## dragon1 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin sooo gluecklich und schwebe im Buchparadies <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+
http://www.phantastik-couch.de/public/imag...sterjaegers.jpg
+
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51V4...L500_AA240_.jpg


und das geilste, worauf ich mich schon lang gefreut habe:
"Der Krieger der großen Finsternis" und "Der Untergang der Goetter" von Nik Perumov (Auf russisch...aber die buecher sind sicher auch auf deutsch erhaeltlich, und es ist absolut empfehlenswert sie zu lesen... sehr originelle idee)


----------



## Lindhberg (8. Dezember 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So leute ich bin nun in einer Sackgasse. Ich weiß nicht was ich lesen soll. Am liebsten wäre mir eine Fantasywelt wie von Markus Heitz "die Zwerge".
> Wisst ihr da was, wo die welt ähnlich ist? Die Albae hab ich auch schon gelesen. Vieleicht hilft es auch wenn ich sage, das ich Zwerge mag. Felix und Gotrek kenn ich allerdings auch schon.^^




also ich bin da wohl eher ein schlechter berater da phantasie nicht so meine ecke ist ............ ABER: alle bücher die ich von wolfgang holbein gelesen habe (etwa 4-5) waren sehr, sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## X-Zero (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich lese gerade Carpe jugulum von terry Pratchett, ich glaub auf Deutsch heißt es Ruhig Blut


So far


----------



## mastergamer (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich lese gerade das Buffed-Forum und die News des heutigen Tages.


----------



## Apuh (8. Dezember 2009)

Die Bild von morgen.


----------



## Agedon (9. Dezember 2009)

Sodele...<blaetter>...gelesen wird zur Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruesse,

Agedon


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Agedon schrieb:


> Sodele...<blaetter>...gelesen wird zur Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


grade fertig^^ is ziemlich cool


----------



## FermiParadoxon (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds gut.


----------



## Winipek (9. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist recht spannend und das besondere daran, man hat die Möglichkeit sich Sequenzen aus dem Buch im Internet anzuschauen.
Bis zu 20 kleine Filmchen sind hinterlegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(das Buch gibt es auch auf deutsch^^)


----------



## Caps-lock (9. Dezember 2009)

die Lucky Starr Reihe von Isaac Asimov

weit in der Zukunft spielend in den 50ern geschrieben mit "wissenschaftlichem" Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olima68 (10. Dezember 2009)

Zur Zeit wühle ich mich mal wieder durch meine 750 Perry Rhodan Hefte. Ansonsten am liebsten Military SF wie John Ringos Invasionszyklus, WH40K, und(nicht hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Stahlfront. Ist etwas kontrovers und teilweise grenzwerig, aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Heute mit Lord of Chaos fertig geworden und fange jetzt an Die Physiker zu lesen,muss das für die schule lesen aber gefällt mir i-wie^^


----------



## sympathisant (14. Dezember 2009)

hab gestern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



angefangen.

das buch ist mittelmässig. aber zu fast jedem artikel gibt es codewörter, die man (leider nach ner anmeldung) bei www.level26.com eingeben kann und dann noch kleine filmchen zu den entsprechenden kapiteln ansehen kannst. quasie sowas wie zwischensequenzen bei spielen. 

ist auf jeden fall ne coole idee. weiss nur noch nicht obs nicht die fantasie, die man so selbst beim lesen entwickelt, zerstört. man bekommt ja vorgesetzt wie die charaktere, tatorte und so weiter aussehen ...


----------



## Soladra (14. Dezember 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> So leute ich bin nun in einer Sackgasse. Ich weiß nicht was ich lesen soll. Am liebsten wäre mir eine Fantasywelt wie von Markus Heitz "die Zwerge".
> Wisst ihr da was, wo die welt ähnlich ist? Die Albae hab ich auch schon gelesen. Vieleicht hilft es auch wenn ich sage, das ich Zwerge mag. Felix und Gotrek kenn ich allerdings auch schon.^^



Die Elfen
Die Orks
Die Rebellin
Die Noviszin
Die Meisterin


Spoiler



Blutportale
Dunkle Juwelen




Die sachen im Spoiler sind... Versaut.Richtig versaut


----------



## Qonix (14. Dezember 2009)

Die Orks - Blutrache damit ich wieder weiss passiert ist um dann Die Orks - Blutnacht zu lesen.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Die Elfen
> Die Orks
> Die Rebellin
> Die Noviszin
> ...


Die personen aus die Orks und im besonderen Jennesta sind aber auch nicht gerade zimperlich *grins*


----------



## Soladra (14. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt... Ich sag nur Teil1 Kapitel 3^^

Der die anderen Beiden sind... um Welten versauter.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

wenn ihr mal was versautes lesen wollt dann lest euch mal die säulen der erde und der medicus durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geile/geniale bücher und super geschrieben... aber ziemlich ... nicht jugendfrei ^^


----------



## Soladra (14. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wenn ihr mal was versautes lesen wollt dann lest euch mal die säulen der erde und der medicus durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Stimmt.. das hatte ich vergessen^^


----------



## dragon1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Stimmt... Ich sag nur Teil1 Kapitel 3^^
> 
> Der die anderen Beiden sind... um Welten versauter.


du machst mir angst... du bist 12, hoerst und liest um einiges haertere Sachen, kennst mehr dreckige Witze als ich... du bist total trve^^


----------



## shadow24 (16. Dezember 2009)

gerade das hier angefangen.und es ist gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (12. Januar 2010)

Hey leute kann mir vieleicht jemand ein Buch empfehlen, welches ungefähr so ein setting wie Fallout3 hat?
Wenn etwas Fantasy und Romantik dazu kommt wäre es optimal.


----------



## Kremlin (12. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Januar 2010)

das hier gerade durch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lodrik23 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich les grade das hier für die schule und ausbildung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Januar 2010)

warhammer n3rds hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic
vor 2 tagen jetzt endlich das letzte warcraft buch durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (13. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier geht es um einen Serienmörder, der sich für einen Abkömmling von Jack-the-Ripper hält. Kurzweiliges Vergnügen, wenn man auf blutige Krimis steht.


----------



## Moruka (13. Januar 2010)

Ich lese gerade Arthur C. Clarke Rendezvous mit Rama und Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis Band drei Das Leben das Universum und der ganze Rest von Douglas Adams. Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis ist wirklich eines der witzigsten Bücher die ich jemals gelesen habe.


----------



## Ol@f (13. Januar 2010)

Faust I. - Goethe


----------



## solDárknèzz (14. Januar 2010)

Tom Clany - Das Echo aller Furcht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (14. Januar 2010)

Lese gerade das 2. Buch von Eragon (auf das 3. warte ich noch bis es als Taschenbuch erhältlich ist). Kennt jemand sonst eine gute Fantasyreihe!?


----------



## Anatheril (14. Januar 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Lese gerade das 2. Buch von Eragon (auf das 3. warte ich noch bis es als Taschenbuch erhältlich ist). Kennt jemand sonst eine gute Fantasyreihe!?



"Die Zwerge" von Markus Heitz sind richtig gut. Gibt davon glaub auch 4 Bänder oder so. Kann ich dir echt empfehlen sind einfach klasse!^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Januar 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Lese gerade das 2. Buch von Eragon (auf das 3. warte ich noch bis es als Taschenbuch erhältlich ist). Kennt jemand sonst eine gute Fantasyreihe!?



Zamonien Romane von Walter Moers


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

ist eigentlich schon irgendwas dazu gesagt worden wann eragon 4 rauskommt? :O


----------



## Qonix (14. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Januar 2010)

Anatheril schrieb:


> "Die Zwerge" von Markus Heitz sind richtig gut. Gibt davon glaub auch 4 Bänder oder so. Kann ich dir echt empfehlen sind einfach klasse!^^


Den 4. fand ich persönlich deutlich schlechter als die ersten 3

Man merkte, dass Heitz den nur geschrieben hat, weil alle drum gebettelt haben

Achso...explizit lesen tu ich gerade nichts, aber ich hab in den letzten Wochen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



durchgelesen

Alles drei fantastische Bücher!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petanos (14. Januar 2010)

Ich lese zur Zeit das hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin aber noch nicht sonderlich weit... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (14. Januar 2010)

Ich les im Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (15. Januar 2010)

Derzeit lese ich den Thread.
Zuhause : Wie ich auszug um die Welt zu retten und betrunken zurückkam


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Helene Tursten

Tod im Pfarrhaus


----------



## Xondor (15. Januar 2010)

Die Karte meiner Träume - Reif Larsen (seltsames, aber gutes Buch)

und davor:

Stadt der Verlierer - Daniel Depp


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sind die ME-Bücher gut? Die Story von Mass Effect ist ja recht interessant, werden die Bücher auch aus Sicht von Sheppard erzählt?


----------



## Shaila (15. Januar 2010)

Elfenblut. Und den Thread hier.


----------



## Xondor (16. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sind die ME-Bücher gut? Die Story von Mass Effect ist ja recht interessant, werden die Bücher auch aus Sicht von Sheppard erzählt?



Ich fand sie nicht schlecht. Die Atmosphäre vom Spiel kommt nicht ganz rüber, aber es liest sich schön leicht.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere Sind die Bücher aus der Sicht von verschiedenen, hauptsächlich neuen Charakteren geschrieben. Charaktere aus dem Spiel wie Saren kommen vor, aber ich glaube nicht, dass man Shepard über die Schulter schaut.
Uah wieso vergess ich sowas, ich hab die letzten Sommer gelesen :/ Naja sind jedenfalls eigenständige Geschichten, der 1ste spielt vor dem Spiel, der zweite danach.

Ahh, im ersten ist der schwarze Captain die Hauptfigur... Namen hab ich natürlich vergessen


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

Dead Poets Society

muss ich von der schule aus lesen -.-


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2010)

_Eragon – Die Weisheit des Feuers_


----------



## H2OTest (16. Januar 2010)

"Ich knall euch ab" Morton Rhue




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (17. Januar 2010)

Ich bin gerade hier am Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

Ich lese atm:







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (17. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geil geschrieben 8/8


----------



## Trisher (17. Januar 2010)

Momentan bin ich am Herr der Ringe in der alten Übersetzung dran, danach kommt der Drachenbeinthron mit Fortsetzungen und nebenbei les ich Perry Rhodan Hefte.


----------



## Das Fragezeichen (19. Januar 2010)

Mein aktuelles Buch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (20. Januar 2010)

War weiter oben schon mal genannt, aber ich füg nochmal ein kleineres Bild ein *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teil 1 war top, Teil 2 fand ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd, habs irgendwie als geschriebenen Ablauf von Warcraft 3 empfunden. :-/


----------



## shadow24 (20. Januar 2010)

für alle warhammer-Freunde sehr zu empfehlen.das Beste seit langem:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/517i4B0VmDL._SS500_.jpg


----------



## CarlosCalderon (20. Januar 2010)

Frank Schätzing - Der Schwarm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dicker Wältzer


----------



## dragon1 (20. Januar 2010)

jack London: Wolfsblut (fang ich an...morgen xD)


----------



## Minati (27. Januar 2010)

Terry Rotter und der Stein des Anstoßes.

Gerade in einem Blog entdeckt. Kostenloses Lesevergnügen. Bin grad beim ersten Kapitel und konnte schon ein wenig lachen :-)


----------



## Slush (27. Januar 2010)

Daniel Grey Marshall:

No Exit


----------



## sympathisant (27. Januar 2010)

kennt jemand Chuck Palahniuk und seine bücher? 

das bekannteste dürfte "Fightclub" sein.


----------



## Asayur (27. Januar 2010)

Ich lese grade diverse Lyrics von meinen Lieblingsinterpreten und Buchmässig les ich grad Love von Stephen King, danach wird Die Arena folgen, ich liebe seine 
Bücher, sie fesseln einen immer so in die Welt des geschehens, Wahn war so fesselnd, dass ich es in nicht ganz 2 Wochen verschlungen habe *g*


----------



## Soladra (29. Januar 2010)

Die Legenden der Albae 

Empfehlentswert is es allemal


----------



## Manoroth (29. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Die Legenden der Albae
> 
> Empfehlentswert is es allemal



lese ich auch gerade und ich liebe es^^ habe es seit gestern und bin schon beinahe durch^^ (ok lese auch schon seit ca 12 stunden nonstop^^)


----------



## nemø (30. Januar 2010)

Hernie, auf wikipedia

unschöne sache das


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


echt hammer die buchserie...


----------



## Nawato (20. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> echt hammer die buchserie...



DA hast du recht sau geil die Bücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Februar 2010)

maan mir sin grade alle bücher aus... und ich will net scho wieder soviel geld für Bücher ausgeben ;D
ich weiss, dass es das wert is, aber sooviel :/
muss meine Mutter ma überreden, ma wieder ne amazonbestellung springen zu lassen ^^


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> maan mir sin grade alle bücher aus... und ich will net scho wieder soviel geld für Bücher ausgeben ;D
> ich weiss, dass es das wert is, aber sooviel :/
> muss meine Mutter ma überreden, ma wieder ne amazonbestellung springen zu lassen ^^



Gibts bei euch keine oeffentlichen Buecherein? Ne jahreskarte kostet sehr wenig, und du kannst dann 1 jahr jede menge buecher ausborgen.

Tipp: Kauf dir http://de.wikipedia..../Wächter-Romane 
Band 1: Wächter der Nacht


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Februar 2010)

ich weiss.
Ich hab auch ne Karte und alles im Fantasy/scifi ( der bei uns so ungf 50 Bücher umfasst ) is gelesen.
ich wohn halt nich in ner riesencity mit megabibliothek ( was aber durchaus angenehm wäre xD )

du glaubst wirklich, dass ich die Wächter noch nich gelesen hätte xD

schande über dein Haupt so an mir zu zweifeln


----------



## dragon1 (20. Februar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ich weiss.
> Ich hab auch ne Karte und alles im Fantasy/scifi ( der bei uns so ungf 50 Bücher umfasst ) is gelesen.
> ich wohn halt nich in ner riesencity mit megabibliothek ( was aber durchaus angenehm wäre xD )
> 
> ...



ich weiss das es in russland ein klassiker ist, aber das er hier ein bekanntes werk ist wusste ich nicht^^

verzeihe mir die beleidigung, sie ist aus unwissenheit und nicht aus bosheit gewesen.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Februar 2010)

Frank Schätzing - Lautlos

wer die Serie Dr. HOuse mag wird dieses BUCH lieben!!!!


----------



## ShadowLuffy (28. Februar 2010)

von  John Ronald Reuel Tolkien  „Der Herr der Ringe“ ich bekomme von diesen Buch einfach nicht genug.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjaeP0jR7uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r6J9SC8B2Aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Ich habe alle Bücher gelesen. Bin gerade bei Band 6. Ja ich habe selber Katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Empfehlenswert!


----------



## Braamséry (28. Februar 2010)

Die Räuber von Schiller.

Die Schule schafft es immer wiedermich zu bestrafen mit Dingen, die ich net mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (28. Februar 2010)

Terry Pratchett - Klonk!

Da könnte man glatt den Raid verpennen...


----------



## ShadowLuffy (28. Februar 2010)

Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch wenn ich gerade nichts zu tun hab. ^^


----------



## Rexo (1. März 2010)

_Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askabane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wne ich so weite rmache muss ich mir am Mittwoch Halbblutprinz kaufen gehen xD _


----------



## Nawato (1. März 2010)

In letzter Zeit lese ich nur noch Mangas, aber wenn ich was richtiges lese, lese ich Warhammer 40k Der Große Bruderkrieg den ersten Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (2. März 2010)

Saphirblau. Nachfolger von Rubinrot, Vorgänger von Smaragdgrün - welcher erst im Oktober rauskommt.

Um was geht es? Unwissendes Mädchen entdeckt, dass sie durch die Zeit reisen kann - Vergangenheit, nicht Zukunft. Verknallt sich in ihren Zeitreisepartner, muss aufpassen, dass sie nicht gemeuchelt, erschlagen, erschossen und/oder erdrosselt wird. Lustige Sache. Absoluter Mädchenroman mit Sinn für Romantik und Humor.


----------



## Nami-Chan (2. März 2010)

Whatership Down danach werde ich wohl wieder Clan of Otori lesen. 

Whatership down then I'll probably re-read Clan of Otori.


----------



## Neyru (3. März 2010)

Rosario † Vampire


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. März 2010)

Die Leviten einer Nervensäge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (3. März 2010)

Jan Weiler - Drachensaat

Kennt das jemand?


----------



## &#24525;&#12385;&#12403; (4. März 2010)

Ich lese grade die Zwerge


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. März 2010)

Wieder ma was klassisches ^^

Die drei Musketiere ;D


----------



## Namosch (5. März 2010)

Matthew Reilly-Das Tartarus-Orakel(durch mal wieder)

und Die Macht der sechs Steine

weil Der fünfte Krieger bald in meinem buchladen erscheinen sollte 

ist wie ich finde einer der besten Action-Thriller autoren die es gibt 

und nächste woche dann Metro 2033 um mich auf das spiel einzustimmen
ein richtig geiler roman die stimmung kommt richtig geil rüber beim lesen

sonst lese ich gerne die romane der Schattengilde von Lynn Flewelling 
finde die selbst nach dem 10ten mal noch geil wenn im 2ten buch einer stirbt ( ich verrate mal lieber nix^^)
kommen mir immernoch die tränen

was ich sonst noch empfehlen kann ist die Darren Shan reihe auch wenn im kinofilm ne menge gespoilert wurde oder die sich sehr viel zugedacht haben (sind leider lücken in der reihe weil einige nichtmehr gedruckt werden leider)

Der Letze Elf ist ein fantasy roman der recht kindlich rüberkommen mag aber das buch hatt es bei mir geschafft das ich mich richtig wohlgefühlt habe beim lesen 
(und darauf kommt es ja an oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Harry Potthead und die Herr der Ringe trilogie sowie der kleine Hobbit dürfen auchnicht fehlen is eigentlich klar 

Congo und Dinopark (aka Jurassic Park NICHT das buch zum film is in meinen augen mist das original ist besser) sind auch lesenswert wenn man die filme mag 

Die Zwerge von Amboss ist auch witzig wenn man auch die "richtigen" zwerge steht (mord totschlag saufen alles mit dabei nich so ne luschen wie sie gerne in filmen gezeigt werden)


----------



## XXI. (5. März 2010)

Momentan lese ich Dante's Göttliche Komödie


----------



## Dominau (5. März 2010)

Momentan ..

Der Hauptmann von Köpenick

von Carl Zuckmayer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (5. März 2010)

Ich lese gerade mehr oder weniger Freiwillig "Der Medicus"


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2010)

Die neue AnimaniA


----------



## Salona (8. März 2010)

ich les grade Lycidas von Christoph Marzi


----------



## xxhajoxx (8. März 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Momentan ..
> 
> Der Hauptmann von Köpenick
> 
> ...




Den habe ich in der Schule gelesen vorn paar Jahren sehr gutes buch ist nur zu Empfehlen


Ich lese momentan "Der Vorleser" von Bernhard Schlinck zum dritten mal.


----------



## Qonix (8. März 2010)

Der neue Band von Dragon Girls, dann Ranma 1/2 Band 3 - 5 und dann Elfenkönigin weiter.


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (8. März 2010)

Das Universum in der Nussschale v. Stephen W. Hawking

davor: Tore der Welt v. Ken Follett


----------



## shadow24 (9. März 2010)

gerade fertig hiermit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. März 2010)

Der Ruf der Zarin. Ein wenig Ahnenforschung. 

Ansonsten bin ich noch immer an Hitlers Biographie. Sobald Mein Kampf draussen ist,
hole ich mir das.


----------



## Breakyou (26. März 2010)

bin grad bei den letzten 40 Seiten von Sakrileg


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. März 2010)

Der Gral liegt im Luvree


----------



## Breakyou (27. März 2010)

danke für den Versuch..
ich weiß schon dass der Gral unterm Luvree ist. Ich wollt dir dein Spaß nicht verderben.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. März 2010)

hehe^^

Das Buch ist ganz gut. Auch wenn es besseres gibt.


----------



## XXI. (27. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum 3ten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleito (27. März 2010)

Elfenritter - Die Ordensburg

*panik* ich muss mir nächsten monat das nächste Buch kaufen *panisch im kreis renn*^^


----------



## Soramac (27. März 2010)

Was lest ihr gerade?


Ja, nix.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (14. April 2010)

Die Zwerge aber schon öfters durch es gibt sogar eine Internetseite auf der mann bestimmte Bücher als PDF Datei lesen kann.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr interessantes Buch über die Grundlagen der Anarchie.


----------



## dragon1 (15. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wieder mal ein gelungenes Werk von Licia Troisi, 
spannung pur.


----------



## Winipek (15. April 2010)

Sebastian Fitzek- Die Therapie

Mehr Qual als 1. Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (15. April 2010)

Grad erst die Warcraft Lore fertig gelesen =)


----------



## Mithlen (15. April 2010)

Die "Dhampir"-Reihe von Barb&JC Hendee ...grad beim 4ten Teil angelangt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (15. April 2010)

Leben des Galilei von Bertolt Brecht
... Klausur vorbereitung :/


----------



## Minati (15. April 2010)

Stolz & Vorurteil.

Gewöhnungbedürftige Sprache. Seltsam zu lesen, wie sich die Menschen früher benommen haben. Lustig. Mr. Darcy - was sonst *schmacht*


----------



## Tade (15. April 2010)

*Ich hab die Unschuld kotzen sehen *von Dirk Bernemann


----------



## Nagostyrian (15. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz spannend geschrieben


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (15. April 2010)

Devil May Cry 1 - Der Ursprung

zum geschätzten 4 mal! Einfach geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

meine freundin hat mich dazu überredet die "Twilight-Saga" zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Twilight und New Moon hab ich jetzt schon gelesen und bin gerade bei Eclipse und ich muss sagen im Gegensatz zu den Filmen sind die Bücher richtig gut (ok an manchen Stellen platzt der Schmalz aus den Zeilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Jian (16. April 2010)

Minati schrieb:


> Die Scherbenweltromane sind auch immer wieder witzig. Hierbei könnte ich "Rollende Steine" (also die Geschichte von "Musik mit Steinen drin") nur empfehlen. Sowie "Farben der Magie"



"Farben der Magie" hab ich den Film gesehen, eine gute Einführung, wenn man TP noch nicht kennt oder seinen Humor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Momentan hab ich den 7. HP-Band in der Mitte unterbrochen um endlich mal X: Farnham's Legende zu lesen, solange ich den ersten Band von Mass Effect nicht auftreiben kann, lol.
Wirklich super SciFi und man trifft auf viel Bekanntes, wenn man sich mit dem Thema schon länger beschäftigt, was aber eigentlich nicht von Nachteil ist, da man sich schnell in dem Buch "heimisch" fühlt.
Den WC-Bank mit Thrall hab ich auch schon gelesen und für ein Mechandising-Buch echt nicht schlecht. Liegt aber wohl auch am Thema Unterdrückung und Befreiung, was eigentlich immer interessant ist, egal in welchem Setting man es findet. Endlich mal weiterlesen muss ich auch Lycidas von Christoph Marzi und Der Name des Windes sowie Die Orks...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (16. April 2010)

ich les grad Wilhelm Tell für die Schule 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (16. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (16. April 2010)

Jian schrieb:


> "[...]




Mir persönlich gefällt "Gevatter Tod" am besten, weil ich da aus dem Lachen nicht mehr rauskam und es war der 1. TP Band den ich in die Hände bekam.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (17. April 2010)

World of Warcraft Comics gerade bei Aschenbringer.


----------



## Makalvian (18. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2010)

Konfuzius - Der Gute Weg


----------



## Falathrim (18. April 2010)

Die Orks von Stan Nicholls (Beim zweiten Mal lesen finde ich es ganz gut)
Die Marquise von O... von Heinrich von Kleist (Für die Schule)


----------



## schneemaus (18. April 2010)

Für die Schule nachschlagen tu ich ganz gern in dem Werk:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wirklich lernen aber nur mit meinen Unterlagen und dem hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und privat les ich immo mal wieder das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach genial, einfach Mittermeier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genial!^^


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (19. April 2010)

Racheengel von J. R. Ward


----------



## shadow24 (19. April 2010)

gerade mal wieder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Schule...


----------



## Asayur (19. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  
Heute angefangen und bis jetzt gut geschrieben, die Seiten fliegen nur so dahin *gg*


----------



## Exitorz (19. April 2010)

Also ich werde das neue Wow Buch lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



empfehlungen:
Die Zwerge (alle 4 Bände von Markus heitz)
Die Orkbücher von michael Peinkofer
Die anderen von Boris B B Koch
alle Wow Bücher
Warcraft-Bücher
Der Herr der Ringe 1-3
Taran
Und alle Magic: The gathering Bücher

lg Exitorz


----------



## NexxLoL (19. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die WoW Bücher sind besser als ich anfangs dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Am besten hat mir Aufstieg der Horde gefallen, aber Arthas ist bis jetzt auch gut...


----------



## Zangor (21. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der etwas andere Urlaub...


----------



## Sekundant (21. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wollt ich schon ne Weile lesen, aber habs mir dann endlich von einer Bekannten ausgeborgt


----------



## Asysone (23. April 2010)

Hmm ich lese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die neue Ausgabe von Mad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (23. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asszudemi (23. April 2010)

diesen thread


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kylhuk (23. April 2010)

asszudemi schrieb:


> diesen thread


Jo, bei diesem 65-Seiten-Thread ist das durchaus wertbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich lese "Gate of Ivory, Gate of Horn" ... Fantastische Fantasy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Ein Buch über Gifte und ihre Wirkung


----------



## Silmyiél (26. Mai 2010)

Wolfgang Hohlbein - Thor (gerade angefangen)


----------



## Curry88 (26. Mai 2010)

James Patterson - Die 5. Plage


----------



## tonygt (26. Mai 2010)

Bernhard Henn schreibt so dermaßen gut ich liebe alle seine Bücher ^^
und les jetzt zum zweiten mal die Elfen reihe bin grad bei dem Buch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. Mai 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Bernhard Henn schreibt so dermaßen gut ich liebe alle seine Bücher ^^
> und les jetzt zum zweiten mal die Elfen reihe bin grad bei dem Buch


Interessant, hab auch mal versucht ein Buch ein zweites Mal zu lesen, aber dann nach ca 10 Seiten aufgegeben, weil irgendwie die ganze Spannung gefehlt hat. Ich mein...ich find Bücher langweilig wenn ich sie schon kenne ^^ Interessanterweise ist das bei Filmen nicht der Fall, die kann ich zig tausend mal gucken.


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Mai 2010)

Früher als Jugendliche hab ich das auch hin un wieder gemacht @ Davatar. Jetzt schon lange nicht mehr - fehlt wie gesagt das Spannungsgefühl.
btt:

Jonathan Kellerman
*Knochensplitter*


----------



## Minati (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch Fragen?


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (9. Juni 2010)

Lese momentan gerade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider nur noch ein paar Seiten übrig :'/

Aber sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Asayur (26. Juli 2010)

Daniel Suarez Daemon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wirklich ein gutes Buch, bin ganz vertieft^^


----------



## Ogil (26. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den ersten von mittlerweile drei Sammelbaenden...


----------



## Luxuslärm (26. Juli 2010)

Elizabeth George - Wer die Wahrheit sucht


----------



## Breasa (26. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Terry Pratchett.....Kauf mir grad alle Bücher so nach und nach, da hat man erstma was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (26. Juli 2010)

Ich fange jetzt gleich an Metro 2033 zu lesen.
Freu mich schon riesig drauf!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr nette Triologie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (27. Juli 2010)

Die Siedler von Catan


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Juli 2010)

Meine aktuellste Geschichte in englischer Sprache, im verzweifelten Versuch, sie in eine halbwegs brauchbare deutsche Fassung umzuwandeln. Irgendwie ist noch der Wurm drin...


----------



## -PuRity- (28. Juli 2010)

Cody McFadyen - Der Todeskünstler

2ter Teil einer Thriller-Reihe, der aber unabhängig voneinander gelesen werden kann. Ziemlich gut, muss ich sagen. Blutig, schockierend, pervers. Ein gelungener Gänsehaut-Thriller der aber manchmal ein wenig an Tiefe verliert, finde ich. Trotzdem eindeutige Leseempfehlung wer sowas mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (30. Juli 2010)

Endlich Nichtraucher, zum 2ten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem versuche ich gerade die Conan Romane zu lesen. Bin eigentlich nicht so der Bücherwurm aber ich würde gerne mal einen Roman zu Ende lesen. Bei den meisten Büchern, die ich angefangen habe, habe ich spätestens nach Seite 50 aufgehört oder ich habe es nur so halb überflogen ohne am Schluss überhaupt zu wissen um was es denn eigentlich ging.

Irgendwie finde ich noch nicht das richtige Genre für mich. Obwohl ich total auf SciFi und Fantasy stehe fesseln mich auch keine solchen Bücher. Es liegen hier bestimmt fast 10 Bücher rum und kein einziges (ausser endlich Nichtraucher) las ich je zu Ende.


----------



## Krügerl (30. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fand 2033 aber besser.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2010)

Hab mich durchgerungen im Urlaub 2 Bücher zu lesen, und Gott sei Dank hab ich es geschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beide Bücher fesselten mich bis zum Schluss, darunter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, den Vorgänger zu lesen ist auch empfehlenswert. ( Hab ich nicht getan :< )

...und 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Packender Thriller, ich musste an manchen Stellen echt aufhören, weil ich nicht mehr konnte. Beide Bücher sind echt zu empfehlen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War schon nach 20 Seiten gefesselt. Ein gutes Zeichen ...


----------



## Onico (11. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Der Dreiteiler "Die Scheibenwelt" von einem meiner Lieblingsautoren


----------



## Ihateyou (11. August 2010)

The Death of Bunny Munro

Nach Monaten endlich auf Englisch bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. August 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Barack-Obama-Amerikas-neue-Hoffnung/dp/389639620X/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281560190&sr=1-8


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenns denn mal endlich mit der post ankommen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin echt schon gespannt


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wirst ned enttäuscht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obwohl ich Gevatter Tod und Wie verhext besser finde.


----------



## dragon1 (12. August 2010)

Omg alles Sense das war mein erster Prattchet-Roman...an die epischen Lachanfaelle werd ich mich lang erinnern


----------



## Hastati (12. August 2010)

Hannibal - der Roman Karthago's

Sehr interessant geschrieben, kann ich jedem empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. August 2010)

ich schlage mich immer noch mit der satanischen bibel rum und muss sagen der schinken zieht sich --.--


----------



## mastergamer (13. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (15. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wirst ned enttäuscht sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Romane mit den Hexen sind echt super.. die Wache ist auch gut. Den Tod finde ich nicht so prikelnd..

Gerade lese ich Der Fluch des Hirschgottes von Ruth Downie - der erste Teil mit dem selben Protagonisten fand ich besser.


----------



## Skatero (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab bis jetzt alle Teile gelesen <3 Bin grad an dem Buch bei: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (5. September 2010)

In Meiner Sammlung habe ich paar Warcraft und WoW Bücher hier macht ich auch ein trennung über da der Schreibstiel in den Warcraft Bücher etwas besser war als jetzt in den Warcraft Bücher. 

Starcraft Habe ich 4 Bänder bis jetzt.

Conan noch nicht durchgelesen muss ich sagen. 

Und meine Lieblings Bücher sind bis jetzt die von Warhammer 40k Sehr Gute Autoren die es schaffen eine geniale Story zu schreiben. 

Aktuell lese ich der Große Bruderkrieg und bin im 5 Band dran. einfach sehr geniale Bücher.
Der Bruderkrieg ist der anfang der Sogenannen Verräter Legionen also den Chaos Space Marines was sich vor 10.000 abgespielt hat.


----------



## TrollJumper (5. September 2010)

Ich lese im Moment Metro2033 und Metro2034.
Habe beide Bücher ein bisschen angelesen, man sollte vorher Metro2033 lesen, da einem sonst die Zusammenhänge zwischen Hunter und den Schwarzen nicht ganz klar werden. Alles in Allem finde ich Metro2033 ein bisschen mehr "actionreicher" (falls man dieses Wort für ein Buch nehmen kann) als den Nachfolger.


----------



## Haggelo (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klasse


----------



## Seph018 (5. September 2010)

Noch gar nicht gesehen den Thread. Also lesen tue ichs noch nicht, aber bestellt habe ich mir jetzt "Der Proffessor", "Mit Staunen und Zittern" und "Biographie des Hungers" von Natalie Nothomb. Wirklich sehr empfehlenswert alle ihre Bücher.


----------



## Asayur (5. September 2010)

Ich lese grade Reiter der Apokalypse (Teil 1 v. 3) von Michael McBride, wirklich ein tolles Buch, danach werd ich mich wohl Plasma widmen *gg*


----------



## Silenzz (5. September 2010)

Z.Zt. lese ich Die Tore der Welt von Ken Follet bin mir aber nicht sicher was ich davon halten soll oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (5. September 2010)

Ich lese zur Zeit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cHo1zZ (5. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. September 2010)

Gestern von einem Freund 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bekommen^^ Wird asbald gelsen


----------



## Ellesmere (6. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (17. September 2010)

Ich grab den Fred wieder aus, ich grab ihn wieder aus!


Ich les grad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und bin total begeistert. Hab's zum Geburtstag vor'n paar Tagen bekommen und bin absolut vernarrt in dieses Buch. Super geschrieben, kann das nur weiterempfehlen. Wenn ich das durch habe, steht "Der Joker" vom selben Autor an, und auch das wird, denke ich, auch ein Knüller.


----------



## The Reptil (17. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal wieder rausgeholt


----------



## Kecoa (17. September 2010)

Ich mag die Art von Büchern eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[attachment=11096:51R18AZJQVL._SL500_AA300_.jpg]


----------



## shadow24 (17. September 2010)

bis endlich "Der Grosse Bruderkrieg- Teil 7" von Warhammer 40k raus ist,les ich nochmal die serie durch über den Dunkelelfen Darkblade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xRf (17. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (17. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (17. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mal es ist spannend...
Eine Frau merkt nach der Hochzeit, das ihr Mann eine sadistische Ader hat und trennt sich daraufhin von ihm. In dieser Zeit werden immer mehr Faruen bestialisch ermordet...

JA-ich geb´s zu...
in meinen Büchern muss Blut fliessen, damit sie spannend sind^^


----------



## aguchi (18. September 2010)

http://www.zeit.de


----------



## Held² (18. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (18. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Davon alle Teile jetzt bestellt. (E bay ftw. <3)


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

Habe ich mal wieder rausgekramt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (18. September 2010)

Dragon, kann dir die Trilogie nur wärmstens ans Herz legen, spannend und doch eher leicht zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lese momentan die neue PM, Deutschland schafft sich ab ( sollte bekannt sein von wem ) , Der Zorn der Götter ( Sidney Sheldon ) und dann noch A lessen before Dying ( Ernest J. Gaines ) für den Englischunterricht parallel...


----------



## MasterXoX (19. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<3


----------



## Gerti (19. September 2010)

John Irving~ Das Hotel New Hampshire.
Und davor von Jan Off Vorkriegsjugend.

Vorkriegsjugend war richtig lustig und wie das Buch jetzt wird mal schauen, bin erst auf Seite 100 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. September 2010)

erst vor 2 tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu ende gelesen und jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (21. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Habe ich mal wieder rausgekramt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist das so ähnlich wie mein aktuelles Buch?

http://www.amazon.de/Dem-Tod-auf-Spur-Rechtsmedizin/dp/354837347X/ref=pd_ybh_12?pf_rd_p=140277091&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_t=1501&pf_rd_i=ybh&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1EH9S4ATRG5KS76RMM14


----------



## Cebroc (22. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
echt ein gutes Buch hab die andern von ihm schon weg alles sehr gut und die story ist gut untereinander verknüpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (22. September 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Ist das so ähnlich wie mein aktuelles Buch?
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...4ATRG5KS76RMM14



Haha, guck mal in den "Ich hab was Neues!"Thread und schau nach meinem letzten Posting. ^^

Um deine Frage zu beantworten: nein!

In meinem Lexikon werden alle bekannten Serienmörder alphabetisch und nach Kontinent aufgeführt. Es wird über ihre Vorgeschichte, ihren Taten und ihre eventuelle Strafe berichtet. Dein Buch beleuchtet exemplarisch verschiedene Fälle, der Schwerpunkt liegt aber auf der Arbeit der Rechtsmediziner.


----------



## Gothmorg (24. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zwar nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll, aber ich mag die Warhammer Lore nunmal ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Kurzbeschreibung*
Als die Fechterin Saskia bei einem Turnier gegen den geheimnisvollen -Levantin antritt, ahnt sie nicht, dass er ein Dämon ist und seit Jahrhunderten auf sie wartet - denn tief in ihr schlummert eine Gabe, die nur er erwecken kann. Levantin will, dass Saskia für ihn die Blutportale öffnet, damit er in seine Heimat zurückkehren kann. Doch Saskia ist nicht auf ihr dunkles -Talent vorbereitet. Und so stößt sie unbeabsichtigt Türen auf, die nie geöffnet werden sollten ...


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Oktober 2010)

Stig Larson - Verblendung


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Oktober 2010)

gestern schnell_ A Raisin in the Sun_ durchgelesen und heute _Maria Stuart_.


----------



## Kaputte (15. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann sehr empfehlen,
Auch Filme wie Zeitgeist und Loose Change.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

*karl-heinz dellwo - das projektil sind wir*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



interessant.


----------



## Chakalaker (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich lese zu Zeit "Die Elfen" ist doch sehr bekannt glaube ich =)
BIn zwar noch nicht sooo weit gefällt mir aber gut 
Sobald ich das fertig hab widme ich mich den anderen Teilen.


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Kurzbeschreibung*
Die verstümmelte Leiche der jungen Frau liegt auf einem schneebedeckten Feld. Ihr Mörder hat sie regelrecht abgeschlachtet und ihr eine römische Zahl in den Bauch geritzt. Fassungslos steht Kate Burkholder, die neue Polizeichefin im verschlafenen Painters Mill, Ohio, vor der grausig anmutenden Szenerie. Kann es wahr sein? Ist der, den sie damals den Schlächter nannten, und der vor 16 Jahren mehrere junge Frauen auf bestialische Weise tötete, wieder zurück? 
Für Kate steht jetzt alles auf dem Spiel: Sie muss den Mörder so schnell wie möglich finden. Doch dann muss sie auch ein Geheimnis preisgeben, das sie ihre Familie und ihren Job kosten könnte.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also da war halt diese Kerl und der hatte eine super Nase und konnte wirklich gut mit Gerüchen und so.Bin noch nicht durch ist aber langweilig... Doofe Schulelektüre


----------



## Tyro (21. Oktober 2010)

Muss gerade im Zuge einer Unterrichtsreihe im Englisch-Unterricht "Falling Man" von Don Delillo lesen, danach wartet, sofern keine neue Schullektüre ansteht, der dritte Teil von Eragon "Eragon - Die Weisheit des Feuers" von Christopher Paolini auf mich!


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Klappentext*
England 1147: Eingesperrt in einer verfallenen Inselfestung, fristen sie ein menschenunwürdiges Dasein, weil sie nicht zu den Kindern Gottes zählen: Simon hat die Fallsucht. Edmund hält sich für einen toten Märtyrerkönig. Regy ist ein Mörder und so gefährlich, dass er an einer Kette gehalten werden muss. Losian hat sein Gedächtnis und seine Vergangenheit verloren. Ausgerechnet Letzterem fällt die Führung dieser sonderbaren Gemeinschaft zu, als eine Laune der Natur ihnen den Weg in die Freiheit öffnet. Er bringt die kleine Schar zurück in die wirkliche Welt, wo Hunger, Not und Rechtlosigkeit herrschen. Auf ihrer Reise gelangt er zu erschreckenden Erkenntnissen über den Mann, der er einmal war. Und gerade als er einer Frau begegnet, mit der ein Neuanfang möglich scheint, beginnt Losian zu ahnen, dass er die Schuld an dem furchtbaren Krieg trägt, der England zugrunde zu richten droht ...


----------



## Crucial² (22. Oktober 2010)

Lese gerade "Die Orks". Muss ziemlich gut sein, die ersten Seiten waren aber recht lächerlich.


----------



## Wolfmania (22. Oktober 2010)

der Afghane

Ein Thriller, der sich gut liest


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (22. Oktober 2010)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
*Die Welt ist nicht immer Freitag*
[/font]


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im Mittelpunkt der Gegenwartshandlung steht Theresia Sarkowitz, genannt Sia, eine seit Jahrhunderten nicht alternde untote Vampirin, die die letzte Abkommin der Kinder des Judas, einer besonderen Vampirart, zu sein glaubt. Sie setzt alles daran, ihre Nachfahrinnen Emma und Elena vor demselben Schicksal zu bewahren, das sie seinerzeit in diese quälende Existenz gezwungen hat. Doch bald stellt sie fest, dass sie mitnichten das letzte Judaskind ist, denn es taucht jemand auf, der sie seit Jahrhunderten gesucht hat und sie zu vernichten trachtet... Parallel dazu erzählt Heitz die Geschichte dreier Vampire, die im vorrevolutionären Frankreich der Jahre 1781/82 herauszufinden versuchen, welche Art von Wesen sie eigentlich sind, warum sie so geworden sind und ob sie eine Möglichkeit haben, ihr Schicksal zu verändern. Natürlich verknüpft sich die historische mit der Gegenwartshandlung – bis hin zu einem furiosen Finale, das es in sich hat.

@olliruh: Wie kann man Das Parfüm nicht mögen? Ich fands sehr spannend


----------



## Gwynny (28. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm, ich lese momentan Folgendes:

Anne Bishop: Dunkle Welten Band II - Belladonna
Terry Prattchet: MacBest
Cornelia Funke: Tintenwelt - Tintentod

Und zwar alle irgendwie gleichzeitig *g*




Crucial² schrieb:


> Lese gerade "Die Orks". Muss ziemlich gut sein, die ersten Seiten waren aber recht lächerlich.




Ich habe "Die Zwerge" ist genauso daneben...

LG Fantasy


----------



## schneemaus (28. Oktober 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> @olliruh: Wie kann man Das Parfüm nicht mögen? Ich fands sehr spannend



Geht mir genauso - Ich hab's freiwillig gelesen. Wenn man jedoch zu etwas gezwungen wird, findet man's meistens doof, so ging's mir zumindest mit Faust. Antigone fand ich aber während der Schulzeit schon gut.


Nachdem ich mit "Der Joker" von Markus Zusak jetzt fertig bin, hab ich mir jetzt mal das hier gekauft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Bevor ich sterbe von Jenny Downham*

Das soll also tatsächlich schon alles gewesen sein. Sechzehn Jahre ist Tessa jung, als ihr die Ärzte eröffnen, dass sie ihren Kampf gegen die Leukämie nach vier Jahren nun doch verloren hat. Nichts von dem, was das Leben in diesem Alter sonst an Verheißungen bereithält, soll sie demnach erleben. Doch damit kann sie sich nicht abfinden. Bevor sie stirbt, will sie wenigstens wissen, was ihr denn da tatsächlich alles vorenthalten wird: Sie will Sex haben, einmal etwas Verbotenes tun, Drogen nehmen. Vorher will sie nicht sterben. Auf keinen Fall! Doch Tessa hat nicht nur Sex und nimmt sich die Freiheit, allerhand Verbotenes zu tun: Sie verliebt sich. Und zwar trotz anfänglicher Bedenken, ob man so etwas „darf“, wenn man doch bald sterben muss. Und zwar richtig. Nicht in den Jungen, mit dem sie sich den Wunsch nach wenigstens dem „einen Mal“ erfüllt (das, natürlich, auch eher eine Enttäuschung ist), sondern in Adam, den Nachbarsjungen, der sich ihre Liebe erkämpft, weil er selbst sie aufrichtig liebt. Mit diesem jungen Mann erlebt sie wirkliche, tiefe Zärtlichkeit. Für Adam sind Tessas unabwendbar bevorstehender Tod und ihre Angst kein Tabu. Er will alles über Tessa wissen, so wie es wirklich Liebende tun. Und so hat Tessa in ihrem kurzen Leben doch etwas gefunden, wonach sich mancher ein langes Leben lang nur sehnt. Und das ist bei aller Traurigkeit doch auch ein großes Glück.


----------



## Silmyiél (28. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit "Der Joker" von Markus Zusak jetzt fertig bin, hab ich mir jetzt mal das hier gekauft:




"Der Joker" und "Die Bücherdiebin sind zwei extrem gute Bücher.

Momentan lese ich "Der Schatten des Windes" von Carlos LRuiz Zafón. Mir hatte von ihm "Das Spiel des Engels" sehr gut gefallen. Vielleicht kennt jemand von euch die beiden Bücher. 


"Bevor ich sterbe" hat mir im Übrigen auch sehr gut gefallen


----------



## schneemaus (28. Oktober 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> "Der Joker" und "Die Bücherdiebin sind zwei extrem gute Bücher.



Die Bücherdiebin hab ich auch gelesen, davor. Fand das sogar noch besser als den Joker, einfach, weil mir die Thematik besser gefallen hat und es so extrem gut geschrieben war aus der Sicht des Todes. Der Joker war auch super, aber ich fand, das hat sich so weggelesen, wenn du weißt, was ich damit mein ^^


----------



## Falke80 (28. Oktober 2010)

Also, ich lese gerade DARKNESS von DOUGLAS PRESTON/LINCOLN CHILD !
Sehr zu empfehlen! Allerdings ist es einfacher, die hintergründe zu verstehen, wenn man auch die anderen teile der Pendergast-Reihe gelesen hat, geht aber auch ohne


----------



## Silmyiél (28. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Die Bücherdiebin hab ich auch gelesen, davor. Fand das sogar noch besser als den Joker, einfach, weil mir die Thematik besser gefallen hat und es so extrem gut geschrieben war aus der Sicht des Todes. Der Joker war auch super, aber ich fand, das hat sich so weggelesen, wenn du weißt, was ich damit mein ^^




Bücherdiebin ist bei mir schon etwas länger her, aber mir hat die Thematik vom Joker doch ein kleines bisschen besser gefallen. aber darum gehts hier jetzt nicht 

Also Carlos Ruiz Zafón kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Landerson (28. Oktober 2010)

Im Moment waere das wohl "Management Information Systems".

Sehr spannend kann ich nur empfehlen - not


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Oktober 2010)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> "Der Joker" und "Die Bücherdiebin sind zwei extrem gute Bücher.



"The Book Thief" war so das erste "größere" Buch, das ich auf englisch gelesen habe (das allererste war mit 15 Jahren 1984, war damit etwas überfordert). Seitdem lese ich ausschliesslich englische Bücher . Tolles Buch btw. Habe ich mir auch nur aufgrund der guten Rezensionen ausgesucht und der interessanten Wahl der Erzählerfigur (der Tod).


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> @olliruh: Wie kann man Das Parfüm nicht mögen? Ich fands sehr spannend



naja ich mag es nicht weil meine lehrer meinten mir für die ferien "das parfum"(deutsch) "about a boy" (englisch) & "dead poet society"(Englisch)
auf auge gedrügt haben...
danach findet man jedes buch doof... egal wie gut es eig sein mag...


----------



## Pfropfen (28. Oktober 2010)

Stephan Aust - Der Baader Meinhof Komplex

Kein Roman sondern eine Erzählung, welche anhand von Polizeiberichten, Interviews usw, die Geschehnisse rund um den deutschen Herbst zusammen fasst.

Kann ich für alle politisch-Intressierten nur empfehlen.
Leicht zu lesen und sehr informativ.


MfG
der Pfropfen


----------



## Ellesmere (5. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Kurzbeschreibung*
Der Albtraum beginnt, als Polizeitaucherin Flea Marley im trüben Wasser des Hafens von Bristol eine einzelne menschliche Hand zu fassen bekommt. Es gibt keine Leiche, keine Hinweise auf die Herkunft des bizarren Funds. Kurz darauf entdeckt man eine weitere Hand, und der Fall wird immer rätselhafter. Verbirgt sich ein blutiges Ritual dahinter? Die Ermittlungen führen Flea Marley und DI Jack Caffery in eine Welt, wo scheinbar teuflische Kräfte mit allen Mitteln in Schach gehalten werden müssen ...


----------



## vollmi (5. November 2010)

Ich hab grad Stephen Kings "Das Mädchen" angefangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr fesselnd. Aber ich bin auch ein King Fan.

Inhalt: 





> Die Welt hat Zähne. Und mit denen beißt sie zu, wann immer sie will. Diesmal trifft es die neunjährige Trisha. In einem Moment der Unachtsamkeit verirrt sie sich hoffnungslos im dichten Wald. Sie erlebt eine Odyssee voller Schrecken, von der ersten flatternden Unruhe im Bauch über die Stürze in der Wildnis bis hin zum Abstieg in eine Welt voller Halluzinationen. Dazu die nervenzersägenden Moskitos.



Man weiss nie so recht, ist es ein King Psychoroman. Oder greift gleich ein echtes Monster an.

mfG René


----------



## Slox (5. November 2010)

Der Clan der Otori


----------



## Ennia (5. November 2010)

ja, ich weiß... harter Tobak:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinyx (8. November 2010)

Habe gerade das Buch *Das geheime Tagebuch der P.D.L.* zuende gelessen. Man muss ja wissen was so die Vorgesetzten so zu schreiben haben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun lesse ich *Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askaban**den* weiter  kenne zwar die Filme aber in den Filmen wird ja oft viel aus den büchern gestrichen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (8. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Musste ich für ein Mediävistik-Seminar lesen. Zwar sollten wir nur die Einleitung lesen und übersetzen, aber mir hat das Buch so gut gefallen, dass ich die gesamte Sage gelesen habe.


----------



## Ennia (8. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Musste ich für ein Mediävistik-Seminar lesen. Zwar sollten wir nur die Einleitung lesen und übersetzen, aber mir hat das Buch so gut gefallen, dass ich die gesamte Sage gelesen habe.



Das musste ich als 12-Jähriger lesen, das war schon etwas mutig, von unserer Professorin, so etwas von uns zu verlangen ^^ Zur Belohnung gabs dann die Verfilmung (sehr blutig: 1. Teil: _Siegfried_, 2. Teil: _Kriemhilds Rache_)


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. November 2010)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich hab grad Stephen Kings "Das Mädchen" angefangen.
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr fesselnd. Aber ich bin auch ein King Fan.



Ein übelst spannendes Buch. 
Für mich das letzte wirklich gute vor einer Reihe von schwächeren Werken.

Ich lese grade




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich das zu Ende bekomme.
Abgesehen von dem sehr angenehm locker flockigen Schreibstil ist das Buch ne Katastrophe.

Ein eingebildeter, jammernder Kerkeling mit (berechtigten) Aversionen gegen die katholische Kirche läuft einen Pilgerweg entlang ohne eine Ahnung was er da soll oder was pilgern eigentlich bedeutet.


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Das musste ich als 12-Jähriger lesen, das war schon etwas mutig, von unserer Professorin, so etwas von uns zu verlangen ^^ Zur Belohnung gabs dann die Verfilmung (sehr blutig: 1. Teil: _Siegfried_, 2. Teil: _Kriemhilds Rache_)



Ich finde die Geschichte ganz spannend. Das nervige ist halt, dass wir uns mit dem mittelhochdeutschen Text beschäftigen. Und das verlangt sehr viel Grammatik- und Übersetzungsarbeit.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin ja mal gespannt wie gut das buch ist :>


----------



## Ellesmere (8. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...]



Ich fand das Buch recht kurzweilig. Da ich auch nicht damit gerechnet habe, das Herr Kerkeling sich mit seinem Glauben in dieser öffentlichen Form auseinander setzt, war ich somit auch nicht überrascht.
Über den Pilgerweg sind zahlreiche Bücher erschienen, die sich sehr viel mehr damit beschäftigt haben, aber von einem Komiker erwarte ich´s auch nicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. November 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> ...aber von einem Komiker erwarte ich´s auch nicht.



Wenns dann wenigstens lustig gewesen wäre


----------



## Kangrim (8. November 2010)

Nachdem "Die Zwerge" und "Die Albae" von Markus Heitz schon ein voller Erfolg waren hab ich mir jetzt mal Ulldart zugelegt und das erste Buch war schonmal genial.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (8. November 2010)

Kabale und Liebe von Schiller ; Schullektüre.. ist ganz nett.

Und auf Empfehlung unseres Deutschlehrers: 
Memorien des Casanovas.

Recht langwierig zu lesen und ist echt.. altertümlich in der Sprache, aber dennoch interessant.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2010)

Ich lese gerade diesen Thread. höhöhö nee spass beiseite 
Ich lese gerade 'Von Göttern und Helden'
Ein Sachliches Buch über Germanen, Kelten und Wikinger.


----------



## Vanía (8. November 2010)

die warcraft reihe "war of the ancients" 
h5!


----------



## Ykon (8. November 2010)

Lese gerade "Dämon" von Matthew Delaney.

Ist ein Neuzeitthriller mit Verbindung zum zweiten Weltkrieg.
Ziemlich gut und unkompliziert geschrieben und hat auch viele viele Spannungsbögen drin. 
Liest sich quasi von selbst.


----------



## Healor (8. November 2010)

Endlich Nichtraucher


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Endlich Nichtraucher



Das liest mein Dad schon seit Jahren. Und er raucht immer noch.


----------



## Healor (8. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das liest mein Dad schon seit Jahren. Und er raucht immer noch.



Schade das es bei ihm nicht klappt, ein paar bekannte von mir konnten dadurch aufhören, deshalb versuche ich es jetzt auch mal. Mich regt die Raucherei schon ziemlich auf. Der Wille wäre also schon mal da


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Schade das es bei ihm nicht klappt, ein paar bekannte von mir konnten dadurch aufhören, deshalb versuche ich es jetzt auch mal. Mich regt die Raucherei schon ziemlich auf. Der Wille wäre also schon mal da



Ich finde Bücher nicht sehr hilfreich, wenn es darum geht, sich etwas abzugewöhnen. Viele Leute verlassen sich zu sehr auf das Buch und erwarten einen vorgefertigten Plan, wie sie ab sofort ihr Leben verändern können. Ich habe selbst schon diverse Bücher darüber gelesen, wie man fitter wird und sich zu mehr Sport motiviert, aber funktioniert hat es dann doch nicht.


----------



## Healor (8. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde Bücher nicht sehr hilfreich, wenn es darum geht, sich etwas abzugewöhnen. Viele Leute verlassen sich zu sehr auf das Buch und erwarten einen vorgefertigten Plan, wie sie ab sofort ihr Leben verändern können. Ich habe selbst schon diverse Bücher darüber gelesen, wie man fitter wird und sich zu mehr Sport motiviert, aber funktioniert hat es dann doch nicht.



Es ist immer noch mein Problem, also werde ich das Problem auch alleine lösen müssen, die Arbeit wird mir das Buch nicht abnehmen können. Jedoch ist es vielleicht eine kleine Unterstützung und/oder man kann den ein oder anderen Ratschlag in die Tat umsetzen. Was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe ist soweit nichts neues, im Gegenteil. Vieles, oder sogar alles weiss ich bereits und bei fast jedem Satz könnte ich immer nur nicken und innerlich zustimmen. Der Autor des Buches hat einfach recht. Vielleicht muss man genau diese Aspekte, die man eigentlich schon seit Jahren selbst weiss, immer und immer wieder lesen und verinnerlichen bis es Klick macht. Ich bin gespannt.

Zum Thema Sport kann ich dir soweit leider keine Hilfe geben, das muss auch jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. Kann nur von mir selbst berichten das ich vor ein paar Jahren auch recht unsportlich war. Ich war nie dick, aber relativ chillig unterwegs. Meine jetzige Freundin die ich damals kennengelernt habe, war schon immer recht aktiv in sportlichen Aktivitäten.
Als ich erfuhr, das sie ins Fitnessstudio geht, schloß ich prompt einen Jahresvertrag ab. Seitdem gehe ich auch regelmäßig 2-3x die Woche. Zudem jogge ich seit rund einem Jahr 1-2x in der Woche, auch mit der Freundin.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, alleine wäre ich auch nie so sportlich geworden. Vielleicht hilft es dir, wenn du dir "gleichgesinnte" suchst.

Alles gute.


----------



## shadow24 (9. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (9. November 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Nachdem "Die Zwerge" und "Die Albae" von Markus Heitz schon ein voller Erfolg waren hab ich mir jetzt mal Ulldart zugelegt und das erste Buch war schonmal genial.



Du wirst so gnadenlos darin versinken. Ich wünschte ich hätte die Bücher noch nicht gelesen und alles noch vor mir.

Ansonsten arbeite ich aktuell ein paar Pflichtlektüren durch, von welchen ich mir einbilde sie gelesen haben zu müssen. 
Wilhelm Tell



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (9. November 2010)

John Irving~ Das Hotel New Hampshire /done
Volker Strübing~ Ein Ziegelstein für Dörte /done
Andy Strauß~ Alpträumer /done
Und jetzt lese ich "Die Träume des Jonathan Jabbox"

Wer gerne auf Poetryslams geht, oder lustige kurzgeschichten mag, den kann ich die Bücher von Volker Strübing und Andy Strauß nur empfehlen!


----------



## Falathrim (9. November 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wer gerne auf Poetryslams geht, oder lustige kurzgeschichten mag, den kann ich die Bücher von Volker Strübing und Andy Strauß nur empfehlen!



Kann dir dann nur Die Känguru-Chroniken empfehlen...nicht unbedingt poetisch und durchaus erheiternd...beim Poetry Slam ist der Name Marc-Uwe Kling ja auch nicht unbekannt 

Ansonsten lese ich derzeit für die Schule "A Lesson before dying", danach ist Ibsens "Volksfeind" dran...und dann...mal schauen


----------



## patpatrick (12. November 2010)

Wieso lesen??? gibt eh alles schon als Film hihihi 

na aber im ernst.. das letzte was ich gelesen hab war das neue vom dan brown.. kann ich echt nur empfehlen.. superspanned und informativ zugleich!!!
wenn man mal angefangen hat kann man einfach nicht mehr aufhören.. echt der komplette Wahnsinn!! ein Meisterwerk!!!

LG.

P.


----------



## Desdinova (12. November 2010)

Dank dem "Suche Endzeitfilm"-Thread und Ohrensammler lese ich gerade "Die Straße".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

Der Blumenkrieg von Ted Williams, find ich eigentlich ganz witzig geschrieben aber bin noch nicht wirklich weit. (Seite 234 von 944)


----------



## Lily:) (14. November 2010)

Wer Fantasy-Krams mag:

Lest unbedingt von Williams die Saga "Der Drachenbeinthron"!

Die Heitz-Bücher aus Ulldart sind NICHT zu empfehlen- sie verschlingen Zeit am Stück <3

Habe gerade das bemerkenswerteste Buch der Welt zu Ende gelesen:

Die Stadt der träumenden Bücher. Walter Moers.

Niemals vorher habe ich ein so zauberhaftes Buch gelesen.
Und ich hätte niemals gedacht, dass ein Buch, dessen Protagonist eine große Echse ist, mein Herz gewinnen könnte 

Lest es! :-D


----------



## Deathstyle (14. November 2010)

Die Walter Moers Bücher sind allesamt sehr zu empfehlen, mein Liebling war allerdings Rumo und die Wunder im dunkeln.

Lese grade Simon Becket - Kalte Asche.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. November 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Dank dem "Suche Endzeitfilm"-Thread und Ohrensammler lese ich gerade "Die Straße".



Freut mich!

Ich hoffe du magst es.
Ich hab es verschlungen, aber leichte Kost ist es nicht.


----------



## Talagath (14. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe Terry Pratchett  Habe meiner ersten 5 Bücher von ihm auf Deutsch gelesen, aber mittlerweile nur noch in Englisch.


----------



## Nebelgänger (15. November 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Die Walter Moers Bücher sind allesamt sehr zu empfehlen, mein Liebling war allerdings Rumo und die Wunder im dunkeln.



Hrhr.
Ich bin grad' mal wieder beim Schrecksenmeister angelangt. Rumo kommt als nächstes, es sei denn, der anstehende Geburtstag und mein weises Weibchen erweitern gemeinsam meine Sammlung - dann müsste der 5. Rumo-Durchgang noch mindestens...anderthalb Tage warten. Wobei ich die Moers-Bücher viel zu schade zum "Verschlingen" finde.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. November 2010)

Nebelgänger schrieb:


> Wobei ich die Moers-Bücher viel zu schade zum "Verschlingen" finde.



Ohja davon kann ich ein Lied singen 
Einerseits möchte man sich etwas aufsparen um lange seinen Spaß daran zu haben, andererseits fühlt man sich ständig genötigt weiterzulesen weils einfach so unglaublich packend geschrieben ist.


----------



## Jester (15. November 2010)

Nachdem ich es gestern im IRC angepriesen hab, hab ich es selber nochmal angefangen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Worte, einfach nur verdammt gut.


----------



## Twikeus (16. November 2010)

Das forum hier :-D


----------



## ego1899 (16. November 2010)

hm dann bleib doch lieber beim lesen, anstatt zum schreiben überzugehen... ^^

gibt nich zufällig jemanden hier der im moment auch 

"Die Realität der Massenmedien" von Niklas Luhmann liest, oder...? 

würd mich mal interessieren, finds echt interessant auch wenns ziemlich schwere kost is... so austauschtechnisch und so, aber denk mal damit beiß ich hier wohl auf granit ^^


----------



## Landerson (16. November 2010)

Hungergames von Suzanne Collins
Buch


----------



## Euphemia (20. November 2010)

Lese nun Mister Aufziehvogel von Murakami, musste schon beim ersten Kapitel etwas schmunzeln. (Mein letztes Der Blumenkrieg kann ich nur empfehlen, das war echt gut)


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2010)

Ich les im Moment das Silmarillion von Tolkien mal wieder, also in wachen Momenten, da als Abendlektüre im Bett völlig ungeeignet.

Da les ich momentan:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von Jonas Thorsten Krüger.

Kurzbeschreibung:
Alle Farben sind aus der Welt verschwunden! Dorian ist der Einzige, der sie zurückbringen kann. Elron, der Magier, ist zu alt dafür. Es ist ein gefährliches Erbe, das Dorian antritt. Beobachtet vom mächtigen Namenlosen, der jeden seiner Schritte von seiner Feurigen Festung aus verfolgt und ihm seinen schwarzen Krieger hinterherschickt, scheint die Erfüllung des Auftrags fast unmöglich. Doch Dorian ist mutiger und geschickter, als der dunkle Magier glaubt. Bis ihn die letzte Farbe vor ein unlösbares Problem stellt.

Sehr schönes Buch, eher ein Jugend-Fantasy-Buch, nicht so schwere Kost eben. Wer Fantasy mag, wird das Buch auch mögen =)


----------



## Euphemia (20. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich les im Moment das Silmarillion von Tolkien mal wieder, also in wachen Momenten, da als Abendlektüre im Bett völlig ungeeignet.



Das Buch fand ich ziemlich mühsam zum lesen, weil man sich einfach total drauf konzentrieren muss und keine Ablenkung gebrauchen kann, so wars bei mir zumindest. Herr der Ringe und der kleine Hobbit fand ich super.


----------



## Ellesmere (20. November 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Buchbeschreibung ...



Hmm...klingt gut! Kommt auf meine Wunschlite 

Silmarillion- Fand ich persönlich auch seeehr anstrengend zu lesen. Wenn ich lese will ich in eine Welt eintauchen und das fiel mir hier genauso schwer, wie bei einem Buch über Quantenphysik


----------



## NablaQuabla (20. November 2010)

Momentan sind die "*Bullpen Gospels*" dran. 
Der Untertitel "Major League Dreams of a Minor League Veteran" triffts ganz gut.

Davor hat micht die Night Angel Trilogie gefesselt.
_"*The Way of Shadows*" _ist das erste Buch davon. Kann ich nur empfehlen. (Jedenfalls auf Englisch. Hab keine Ahnung wie gut die deutsche Übersetzung gelungen ist)


----------



## schneemaus (20. November 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Hmm...klingt gut! Kommt auf meine Wunschlite
> 
> Silmarillion- Fand ich persönlich auch seeehr anstrengend zu lesen. Wenn ich lese will ich in eine Welt eintauchen und das fiel mir hier genauso schwer, wie bei einem Buch über Quantenphysik



Ist auch wirklich super, wirst mir sicherlich zustimmen, wenn du's gelesen hast ^^


Deswegen les ich das Silmarillion im Moment ja auch nur in wachen Momenten. Man kann sich keinerlei Müdigkeit leisten, sondern muss das echt extrem konzentriert lesen. Ich persönlich kann nicht mal Musik dabei hören, das lenkt mich zu sehr ab - normalerweise kann ich immer Musik beim Lesen hören.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, was mir mehr Konzentration abverlangt hat - Rettungsdienst heute oder das Silmarillion


----------



## Desdinova (22. November 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Freut mich!
> 
> Ich hoffe du magst es.
> Ich hab es verschlungen, aber leichte Kost ist es nicht.



So, "Die Straße" habe ich jetzt durch und es ist tatsächlich sehr deprimierend. Aber genau sowas wollte ich lesen und Cormac McCarthy macht das richtig gut in seinem sehr reduzierten Stil. Von der Stimmung danach erinnert es mich total an den Film "Die letzten Glühwürmchen" (wahnsinnig guter Film!), der hat ein ähnlich beklemmendes Gefühl hinterlassen.

Als Kontrastprogramm ist jetzt "The Colour Of Magic" von Terry Pratchett dran. Ich hoffe ich kann in meinem ersten englischsprachigen Roman genau so versinken, wie es mir bei deutschen Büchern geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (22. November 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Ansonsten arbeite ich aktuell ein paar Pflichtlektüren durch, von welchen ich mir einbilde sie gelesen haben zu müssen.
> Wilhelm Tell


Sowas sollte man auch einfach mal gelesen haben :> 

Ich lese derzeit
*Heinreich Böll - Ansichten eines Clowns*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smeal (22. November 2010)

Gerade Fahrenheit 451 von Ray Bradbury fertig gelesen.
Allerdings sollte ich dies für ein Englischreferat lesen und so zwanghaft macht es einfach keinen Spaß, auch wenn die Story gut ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses schöne Buch. Ein episches Werk, ein Meilenstein der abendländischen Literatur. Und stinklangweilig.


----------



## Petruzo (22. November 2010)

Ich les grad zum zweiten mal *Blutportale von Markus Heitz*
super buch ist eher dark fantasy und geht oft derbe zur Sache :-) Ich find Markus Heitz schreibt sehr (hm weiß nicht wie ichs sagen soll) filmisch. Man kann sich alles super vorstellen und sein Art ist Klasse zu verstehen nicht so wie bei Silmarillion (auch klasse Buch).
Gibt noch mehr Bücher von ihm, das Lustige ist, viele seiner Bücher nehmen gegenseitig Bezug, auch wenn es eigentlich eigene Romane sind.
Kann eigentlich alle seier Bücher empfehlen.


----------



## Straußbu Olé (22. November 2010)

Blutspur von Kim Harrison, ist ne Reihe mit atm 8 Büchern sollen 12 oder 13 werden.


----------



## Ahothep (22. November 2010)

Das verlorene Symbol - Dan Brown






> Ich les grad zum zweiten mal Blutportale von Markus Heitz






Das is ein sehr gutes Buch!


----------



## seanbuddha (23. November 2010)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Das verlorene Symbol - Dan Brown




Auch gelesen, fands aber nicht so gut.
Washington D.C ist einfach kein mythischer Ort. London hätte besser gepasst!

Ich lese zurzeit das Deutsche Grundgesetzbuch.
Ich empfehle es jedem, es ist sehr Bildend über unseren Staat.


----------



## I'm a God called Seniso (23. November 2010)

Also ich schmöker' mich gerade durch die buffed.de Community Foren


----------



## Ellesmere (24. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Kurzbeschreibung*
Inspector Lynley ist zurück!

Ein Mann wandert die Küste Cornwalls entlang. Seit Wochen hat er nicht mehr in einem Bett geschlafen, sich gewaschen, sich rasiert. Als er über der Klippe bei Polcare Cove innehält, bleibt sein Blick an etwas Rotem hängen. In der Tiefe liegt ein zerschmetterter Körper. Was zunächst wie ein Unfall aussieht, entpuppt sich als Mord. Unter den Verdächtigen ist auch der einsame Wanderer: Inspector Thomas Lynley, der nach dem tragischen Tod seiner Frau und seines ungeborenen Kindes sein Heil in der Flucht suchte ...


----------



## Konov (24. November 2010)

Lese grade alle Bücher von Oliver Uschmann. Derzeit "Murp!", einfach geil, teilweise besser als Tommy Jaud und optimale Bettlektüre.


----------



## Deanne (25. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich liebe Sachbücher. Daher musste ich diesen Schmöker einfach kaufen, als ich ihn gestern in einer Buchhandlung sah. Und es hat sich gelohnt: sehr interessantes, aufschlussreiches Werk. Es ist zwar "nur" Populärwissenschaft, aber ich habe mir das Buch auch eher aus privatem Interesse zugelegt.


----------



## Ellesmere (25. November 2010)

@Deanne: 
Gelesen hab ichs jetzt nicht aber die Verfilmung ist recht kurzweilig.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2010)

Da ich angefangen hab meinem Sohn Märchenmond, von Heike und Wolfgang Hohlbein, vor zu lesen, bin ich dabei das ganze Buch noch mal zu lesen um die Stimmungen, Gefühle & Stimmlagen der einzelnen Charaktere zu üben. Es muss ja schließlich perfekt sein für den kleinen


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (26. November 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Da ich angefangen hab meinem Sohn Märchenmond, von Heike und Wolfgang Hohlbein, vor zu lesen, bin ich dabei das ganze Buch noch mal zu lesen um die Stimmungen, Gefühle & Stimmlagen der einzelnen Charaktere zu üben. Es muss ja schließlich perfekt sein für den kleinen



Märchenmond <3

Fast so schön wie "Spiegelzeit" und "Das Buch". Obwohl mir eigentlich alle Bücher gefallen, die Hohlbein mit seiner Frau zusammen schreibt ^^


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wollte ich eigentlich auch gern lesen, aber bisher war es mir immer zu teuer. ^^


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Märchenmond <3
> 
> Fast so schön wie "Spiegelzeit" und "Das Buch". Obwohl mir eigentlich alle Bücher gefallen, die Hohlbein mit seiner Frau zusammen schreibt ^^


Jupp ich liebe Seine Bücher  egal welche 

Aber Märchenmond ist echt eine der schönsten reihen von ihm


----------



## Curry88 (1. Dezember 2010)

James Patterson - Dead

ein weiterer gelungener alex cross roman


----------



## Desdinova (1. Dezember 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Obwohl mir eigentlich alle Bücher gefallen, die Hohlbein mit seiner Frau zusammen schreibt ^^



Ich hab mir (und einer weiteren überempfindlichen Person) Hohlbein leider versaut. Da ich Fantasy eigentlich sehr gerne lese, entschloss ich mich eines Tages mal mit Hohlbein Büchern anzufangen und hab mir ein paar Amazonkritiken durchgelesen. Ich wäre wohl schon restlos überzeugt gewesen bevor ich die erste Seite aufgeschlagen hätte, wäre da nicht diese "Ein Stern"-Bewertung auf Amazon gewesen. In dieser hat sich der Verfasser ausgiebig über den inflationären Gebrauch der immer gleichen Wendungen in Hohlbeins Büchern beschwert. Ich habe das in dem Moment nicht weiter ernst genommen und mir Drachenfeuer bestellt (als Jugendroman zum Einstieg).
Auf den ersten 100 Seiten ist es dann irgendwann passiert, " ... namenlose Angst überkam ihn ...". Zwei Seiten später, " ... namenlose Angst überkam ihn ...". Da ist mir dann natürlich brühwarm die Rezension wieder eingefallen und ab dem Zeitpunkt war ich unterbewusst nur noch auf der Suche nach Wiederholungen und anderen wiederkehrenden Bausteinen. Ohne die Sensibilisierung vorher, wäre es mir bestimmt nicht aufgefallen. Ich muss dazu sagen, mir ist dann noch mehr aufgefallen. Das dient jetzt nur als Beispiel.

Einem Kollegen habe ich derzeit "Der Name des Windes" (Patrick Rothfuss) ausgeliehen und ich fand dieses Buch herausragend. Als ich mich dann nach ein paar Tagen mit ihm darüber unterhalten habe und er mich gefragt hat, ob mir die ganzen Passivkonstruktionen nicht aufgefallen wären, musste ich innerlich abschalten um den Autor nicht auch noch zu verlieren 

Bei sowas bin ich leider echt empfindlich und bekomm das beim Lesen dann auch nicht mehr aus dem Unterbewusstsein.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Dezember 2010)

Momentan noch an Last Night in Twisted River. Ich komm einfach nicht zum Lesen wenn mein PC in der Nähe ist.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Dezember 2010)

gezwungenermaßen Antigone : /
will mir so garnicht gefallen


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Dezember 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Das wollte ich eigentlich auch gern lesen, aber bisher war es mir immer zu teuer. ^^



Mich hat der Preis auch genervt, aber ich wollte den Dämlacks endlich die Frage stellen können:
"Habt ihr das Buch überhaupt gelesen, über das ihr da schlecht sprecht?"

Denn das haben 95% der Sarrazin-Gegner nicht.

------------------
|Danke Thilo!|
------------------


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Dezember 2010)

Gerade "Der Sandmann" angefangen und zuende gebracht. Fazit: So eine gequirrlte Kacke habe ich noch nie lesen müssen. Die Menschen, die sich sowas ausdenken, sind nicht mehr ganz dicht!


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gefällt mir - leider auf englisch :/


----------



## TrollJumper (5. Dezember 2010)

Durch die Schule gezwungenermaßen: Der Vorleser.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> gefällt mir - leider auf englisch :/



oO? Du gehst doch zur Schule, das sollte einem nix ausmachen xD. Ich selbst lese Bücher/sehe Filme nurnoch auf englisch, macht doch viel mehr Spaß


----------



## dragon1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Durch die schule gezwungen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das buch hat mich nen Abend lang als Psychisches Wrack herumspazieren lassen -.-
Ich hasse bücher ohne Happy End ;( -.-+


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2010)

joa trotzdem ist deutsch angenehmer zu lesen,bei filmen macht mir das auch nicht so viel aber bei büchern schon dann muss man sich so konzentrieren


----------



## Asayur (5. Dezember 2010)

Nach Infiziert von Scott Sigler jetzt Virulent von Scott Sigler (Teil zwei) alles in allem gut geschrieben, nur teilweise zu überzogen von der Action her, für ein Horrorbuch für meinen Geschmack


----------



## Euphemia (7. Dezember 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Wer Fantasy-Krams mag:
> 
> Lest unbedingt von Williams die Saga "Der Drachenbeinthron"!
> 
> ...




Lese nun gerade den Drachenbeinthron . Ich finde es eigentlich ganz gut aber manchmal finde ich die Beschreibungen der Orte bzw der Personen und Situationen etwas zu "blumig" (zB seine schwarze Robe wehte  im Wind wie die Flügel eines Raben). Aber mal abwarten, bin erst bei 161.


----------



## sympathisant (7. Dezember 2010)

nicht immer leicht zu lesen aber hochinteressant.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht u.a. um n haufen logischer dilemma der allierten währned des 2. wk. 

ein beispiel:

man hat die codes der deutschen marine geknackt und kennt die position der u-boote. wenn man diese nun nacheinander alle vernichtet, wissen die deutschen, dass die codes wahrscheinlich geknackt sind. wenn man sie nicht vernichtet, war das codeknacken sinnlos. wieviel u-boote darf man zerstören ohne dass es auffällt?


----------



## PewPew_oO (13. Dezember 2010)

OdSt schrieb:


> j.r.r. tolkien  silmarilion



Das will ich unbedingt lesen, sobald ich mit dem Kalevala, zusammengestellt von Elias Lönnrot, fertig bin.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Dezember 2010)

Schon seit einiger Zeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich sehr gelungen. Kann ich jedem WoW-Fan bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## Asayur (14. Dezember 2010)

Nach Virulent und Infiziert von Sigler nun Implantiert, ich weiss jetzt auch, warum Sigler seine Leser "Junkies" nennt xD


----------



## FermiParadoxon (16. Dezember 2010)

*Chuck Palahniuk - Fight Club*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab ich zwar schon mal durchgelesen... Jedoch hab ichs letztens an einem langweliligem Samstagnachmittag angefangen und fast am Stück verschlungen. (:


----------



## Dropz (16. Dezember 2010)

Könnt ihr mir vllt ein Buch empfehlen? eins das man gelesen habe sollte?  Ich habe im moment bei dem Wetter draußen total lust auf ein Buch


----------



## Asayur (16. Dezember 2010)

Solltest vielleicht noch ein Genre angeben, dass du magst, bei der schier unendlichen Auswahl an Büchern, ist es schwer zu sagen, das MUSS man gelesen haben ^^


----------



## Dropz (16. Dezember 2010)

hmh  Also auf Fantasy habe ich momentan keine Lust der rest ist offen  Momentan lese ich noch Krieg und Frieden


----------



## Luminesce (16. Dezember 2010)

Habe mir gestern zwei neue Bücher gekauft

Wladyslaw Szpilman - Der Pianist (werde ich heute anfangen zu lesen)

und der grosse GU Knigge hehe


----------



## Asayur (16. Dezember 2010)

Die Sigler Bücher sind spannend, allerdings ab und an überzogen und fast zu ekelhaft geschrieben, aber richtige Verschling Lektüre,
von Stephen King sind gerade die ganzen älteren wirklich, wirklich gut (Shining ist ein "All-Time-Favourite" von mir), Daemon ist genial,
wenn du dich auch damit abfinden musst, dass die Fortsetzung erst nächstes Jahr im Frühling erscheint, die Reiter der Apokalypse und die
Fortsetzung Sturm der Seelen von Michael McBride sind auch sehr gut (allerdings kommt der letzte Teil auch erst nächstes Jahr auf den Markt ^^).
Ach und Nano ist auch noch schön zu lesen, wenn es auch ein wenig ruhiger ist.

War jetzt aber so ziemlich alles aus dem Genre Horror/Endzeit-Thriller


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Dezember 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> hmh  Also auf Fantasy habe ich momentan keine Lust der rest ist offen  Momentan lese ich noch Krieg und Frieden



Echt schwer ohne Anhalt:

_Schiffbruch mit Tiger_ von Yann Martel fand ich sehr genial

der Schafkrimi Glennkill von Leonie Swannist höchst originell

Für ganz hartgesottene American Psycho von Bret Easton Ellis

Der neue Stephen King Under the Dome ist zwar nicht sein bester aber allemal lesenwert

Die Vermessung der Welt von Daniel Kehlmann ist ein feines Buch

Trucker Wühler Flügel von Terry Pratchet hab ich verschlungen (keine echte Fantasy)

mehr...?


----------



## Asayur (16. Dezember 2010)

Under The Dome (oder auf Deutsch Arena) von King hab ich mir schon überlegt, mir zuzulegen, beschreib mal kurz in ein paar Worten, was gut und schlecht gemacht ist am
Buch, als Entscheidungshülfe.


----------



## Giggelidu (16. Dezember 2010)

Mich beschäftigt zur Zeit "Die Zauberer" von Michael Peinkofer. Weiß nicht, ob das hier schonmal Thema war. Meine Meinung nur kurz: Wieder nur 08/15-Fantasy, zielführend und einzig geschrieben, um ein weiteres Stück vom großen HDR-Kuchen abzubekommen. Das Buch bietet lediglich einen leidenschaftslosen Mix aus Altbekanntem, in Teilen zusammengeklaut aus verschiedensten Universen (Harry Potter, HDR, Star Wars etc.). Die Welt ist episch klein, zu gut strukturiert und wirkt daher wie glattgebügelt, die Handlung, mit Ausnahmen, wenig komplex und vorhersehbar und sämtliche Protagonisten (vor allem die drei Langweiler von Zaubereranwärtern, um die es in der Hauptsache geht) sind erschreckend profillos. Ich mag es einfach nicht mehr lesen. Und nur damit man mich nicht falsch versteht: Wer immer noch nicht genug hat von klassischen Orks und Elfen, von Gut und Böse und dem ganzen Bla, der kann dem Buch vllt. noch was abgewinnen. Aber der große Stil sieht anders aus. 

Es beweist mir nur wieder mal, dass sogenannte Bestsellerautoren nur mehr ein Garant für gepflegte Langeweile sind. Es ist ein bißchen wie mit Shootern: Ein Call Of Duty mag die bestverkaufte Spielereihe in diesem Segment sein. Wirklich gut - Stichwort: Moorhuhngameplay - ist es deswegen noch nicht. Es spricht nur die breiteste Schicht an Interessenten an. Ebenso ist es mit diesen Büchern von Peinkofer und Heitz und wie sie nicht alle noch heißen. Ein Glück, dass ich das Buch nur geliehen hatte.   

Hier bei Amazon, mit erstaunlich guten Wertungen. 

Euer Giggel


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

Zurzeit les ich mal wieder "Der Winterkönig" von Bernard Cornwell. Jedem, der sich für das frühe Mittelalter, die Artussage oder die britannische Mythologie interessiert, kann das Buch nur empfohlen werden. Ist übrigens ein Dreiteiler mit "Der Schattenfürst" und "Arthurs letzter Schwur". Es ist einfach besser geschrieben als die üblichen, kitschigen Arthur-Bücher/Filme. Auch recht billig mit 10 Euro pro Buch.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Dezember 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Under The Dome (oder auf Deutsch Arena) von King hab ich mir schon überlegt, mir zuzulegen, beschreib mal kurz in ein paar Worten, was gut und schlecht gemacht ist am
> Buch, als Entscheidungshülfe.



Ich hab ne Kritik auf Amazon geschrieben, die kopier ich einfach aus Faulheit hier mal rein 

_Als ich dereinst Misery las (verschlang) dachte ich mir: Ha, Hollywood,versucht mal das zu verfilmen. 
Nun gut, ich muss mich später überzeugen lassen, dass es möglich war, aber ganz offensichtlich war dieses Buch für eine Verfilmung nicht unbeding prädestiniert. 

Ganz im Gegensatz zu Kings aktuellen Werken darunter auch Under the Dome. 
Hier habe ich das Gefühl, beinahe schon ein Drehbuch zu lesen. Alles ist bereits für eine Verfilmung optimiert. 
Einige Charaktäre sind glatt, teilweise fast eindimensional,(Dala "Barbie" Barbara ist vermutlich Kings drögeste Hauptperson überhaupt,sein Schicksal war mit das Buch über nahezu gelichgültig.)und somit gut in einem Film unterzubringen. Die Ereignisse, die über einen etwas längeren Zeitraum sicher glaubwürdiger gewesen wären, wurden auf wenige filmkompatible Tage gequetscht und am Ende gibt es ein hübsches Effektfeuerwerk. Cut und Abspann. 
Und ich muss sagen ich freu mich tatsächlich auf den Film. 

Warum hab ich das Buch trotzdem gemocht. 
Einmal weil die Grundidee fazinierend ist und weil King eben immer noch einfach spannenden schreiben kann. 
Und grade bei den vielen weniger linearen, weniger einfach gestrickten Charaktären des Buches blitzte der "alte King" imnmer wieder durch. 
Ich habe mich gut unterhalten, und die Länge des Buches war für mich eher ein Pluspunkt als ein Malus. 

Dennoch wäre es mal wieder schön, einen nicht hollywoodoptimierten King zu lesen, mit Hauptdarstellern, die Ecken und Kanten haben. 

_


----------



## Asayur (16. Dezember 2010)

Danke schön, werd ich mir in diesem Falle auf jeden Fall anschauen, wenn ich mal das Taschenbuch in die Finger bekomme.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

Von Stephen King kann ich eigentlich alle Werke uneingeschränkt empfehlen, gerade Friedhof der Kuscheltiere, Carrie oder Shining rocken. ES finde ich allerdings etwas arg langatmig, ist aber sehr intelligent geschrieben.


----------



## Stevesteel (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich lese moemntan Stieg Larsson - Verblendung
Von S. King ist auch ein neues 4 Geschichten-Buch erschienen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Dezember 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Von S. King ist auch ein neues 4 Geschichten-Buch erschienen.



Ja, ich warte hechelnd auf die englische Taschenbuchausgabe (Gebundene Bücher sind mir zu sperrig)

Meine Stephen King Faves:

Der Todesmarsch (unter Bachmann erschienen). Nicht das am besten geschriebene aber das spannenste. Warum das noch keiner verfilmt hat???
Der dunkle Turm (sieben teilig)
Misery (Sie)
The Stand (das letzte Gefecht)
Es


----------



## Asayur (16. Dezember 2010)

The Stand hab ich noch nicht fertig bekommen, ich habs daheim und angefangen, aber das war mir bis jetzt zuviel auf einmal ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

ES hab ich auch erst im 3. Versuch gepackt.


----------



## Asayur (16. Dezember 2010)

Manche King Bücher werden erst beim 2. oder 3. Versuch richtig gut, was? *gg*


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Manche King Bücher werden erst beim 2. oder 3. Versuch richtig gut, was? *gg*



Naja, ich habs mit 10 probiert, dann mit 14 und mit 18 oder so dann geschafft.


----------



## Stevesteel (17. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ja, ich warte hechelnd auf die englische Taschenbuchausgabe (Gebundene Bücher sind mir zu sperrig)
> 
> Meine Stephen King Faves:
> 
> ...



"Es" ist mein Favorit seit es in Deutschland erschienen ist.
Die Saga von Roland und dem dunklen Turm lese ich ebenfalls einmal pro Jahr.
The Stand ist einfach nur Spannung pur!


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe ich mir von meinem Dad ausgeliehen. Der Film hat mir schon gut gefallen (Sean Connery ist einer meiner Lieblingsschauspieler), aber das Buch ist, wie so oft, einfach viel besser. Sehr langatmig, der Einstieg fällt auch nicht leicht, aber dann ein tolles, spannendes Werk.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Jeder, der sich für Wrestling interessiert sollte das unbedingt lesen!

Sehr interessant, werde mir den zweiten Teil, der Mitte Feburar zu kaufen ist, definitiv zulegen.


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2011)

Ich bestelle mir bald:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (4. Januar 2011)

Madonna - Like An Icon (eine recht ausführliche Biographie)


----------



## shadow24 (5. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Kurzbeschreibung*
"P.S. Pink steht dir.CUL8R". Die zwölfjährige Lainey kann es kaum fassen. Zach, der gut aussehende Sonnyboy aus dem Chatroom steht offensichtlich auf sie. Und er will sie treffen. Als sie von der Schule nicht nach Hause kommt, nehmen alle an, dass Lainey weggelaufen ist. So wie ihre ältere Schwester Denise vor ein paar Jahren. Routinemäßig wird FBI Agent Bob Dees in die Untersuchung miteinbezogen. Bobby ist Spezialist für verschwundene Kinder - nicht nur beruflich, sondern auch privat. Seine eigene Tochter Katy verschwand vor fast einem Jahr und niemand hat seitdem wieder etwas von ihr gehört. Lainey ist nicht weggelaufen, da ist sich Bob sicher. Doch zunächst führen alle Spuren ins Nichts. Bis ihm ein schreckliches Gemälde zugespielt wird - es zeigt eine gefesselte junge Frau. Anhand des Gemäldes findet Bobby heraus, wo das Mädchen gefangen gehalten wird - doch sie kommen zu spät. Das Mädchen ist tot. Es ist nicht Lainey, doch im Bild finden sich Hinweise auf sie. Bobby kommt der Verdacht, dass sie es mit einem Serienmörder zu tun haben, der es auf junge Mädchen abgesehen hat, von denen alle denken, sie seien weggelaufen. So wie Katy... 

Das Buch hab ich bis jetzt gelesen und ich muss sagen es gefiel mir nicht sonderlich. Die Handlung war zu seicht und auch die vielen Wiederholungen haben gelangweilt...

Jetzt les ich gerad:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kurzbeschreibung*
Freiberg 1189: Fast fünf Jahre sind seit Christians Tod vergangen. Marthe und Lukas leiden immer noch unter dem Verlust des Geliebten und Freundes und müssen ihre Gefühle füreinander neu bestimmen. Doch das ist nicht die einzige Sorge, die ihr Leben überschattet, denn es naht der Tag, an dem der grausame Albrecht, der älteste Sohn des Markgrafen Otto, die Regentschaft über die Mark Meißen übernehmen wird. Marthe und Lukas können nicht fliehen: Sie müssen Christians Vermächtnis erfüllen – und sich um die mittlerweile fast erwachsenen Kinder kümmern. Die sechzehnjährige Clara soll heiraten, obwohl sie heimlich in den jüngeren Sohn des Markgrafen verliebt ist, und Thomas träumt davon, sich Kaiser Barbarossas Kreuzzug ins Heilige Land anzuschließen …


----------



## Deanne (5. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe ich zu Weihnachten bekommen. Eigentlich wollte ich ein anderes Buch der gleichen Autorin, aber man kann halt nicht alles haben. Auf die Rennerei mit dem Umtauschen habe ich noch nie großartig Lust gehabt.

Ist trotzdem ganz interessant.


----------



## Uachu (5. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Super geschrieben, habs für 3 Euro als Mängelexemplar bekommen freu^^


----------



## nemø (5. Januar 2011)

www.zumschwarzenkeiler.de

Die Speißekarte, nur weiß ich nicht, wie ich aus Rendsburg da hinkommen soll -.-


Versengold Zum schwarzen keiler


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Januar 2011)

gerade leichenblässe fertig, schwanke gerade ob ich nun verblendung anfange oder mich in die scheibenwelt stürze


----------



## Deanne (5. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> gerade leichenblässe fertig, schwanke gerade ob ich nun verblendung anfange oder mich in die scheibenwelt stürze



Verblendung ist super und sehr spannend, wird zwischendurch aber leider sehr langatmig. Stellenweise anstrengend zu lesen, weil sich manches wiederholt und die Story manchmal etwas hinkt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Januar 2011)

Argh.

Ich müsste eigentlich bis Montag für Deutsch Goethes Faust lesen. Würde aber viel, viel lieber ein anderes Buch anfangen.

Ich denke, ich werde dann erstmal Faust lesen und dann endlich mit dem anderen Buch anfangen. :/


----------



## Desdinova (5. Januar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> gerade leichenblässe fertig, schwanke gerade ob ich nun verblendung anfange oder mich in die scheibenwelt stürze



Discworld 

Lese gerade "The Light Fantastic"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe bei einem Buch noch nie laut gelacht, aber das hat sich seit Terry Pratchett echt geändert. Ich muss jetzt schon wieder grinsen, wenn ich an bestimmte Sachen denke. 



> [...]He remembered something about being able to tell where you were by looking at which side of the tree the moss grew on. These trees had moss everywhere, and wooden warts, and scrabbly old branches; if trees were people, these trees would be sitting in rocking chairs.
> Rincewind gave the nearest one a kick. With unerring aim it dropped an acorn on him. He said "Ow." The tree, in a voice like a very old door swinging open said, "Serves you right."
> There was a long silence.
> Then Rincewind said, "Did you say that?"
> ...


----------



## Thomas Weber (5. Januar 2011)

Ich lese gerade Girl with a Dragon Tattoo. Ist ganz schon cool das Buch. Halt so eine spannende Geschichte von einem Mörder. Ich bin mal gespannt wie das ausgeht. Aber eigentlich lese ich nicht so gerne. Bin viel lieber am PC oder schaue mir Filme an. Bücher dauern immer sooo lang bevor man sie durch liest.


----------



## Deanne (6. Januar 2011)

Thomas schrieb:


> Ich lese gerade Girl with a Dragon Tattoo. Ist ganz schon cool das Buch. Halt so eine spannende Geschichte von einem Mörder. Ich bin mal gespannt wie das ausgeht. Aber eigentlich lese ich nicht so gerne. Bin viel lieber am PC oder schaue mir Filme an. Bücher dauern immer sooo lang bevor man sie durch liest.



Haha, welch ein Zufall. Es ging hier gerade um "Verblendung", wie das Buch in der deutschen Version heißt.


----------



## NexxLoL (6. Januar 2011)

Wollte eigentlich Das Rad der Zeit weiterlesen (Habe Band 2-5 zu Weihnachten bekommen), komme aber in letzter Zeit nicht zum Lesen. Wobei mir der erste Band echt gut gefallen hat.


----------



## M_of_D (23. Januar 2011)

War am Samstag im Briefkasten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Januar 2011)

Momentan The tortilla curtain in Englisch LK.

Bestellt (zum privaten Lesen) habe ich mir _Faust _und _Die göttliche Komödie_ (Übersetzung von Karl Eitner, soll die beste sein).


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

"Oh Captain, my Captain" 

Na kommt wer drauf ? xD


----------



## Dominau (23. Januar 2011)

Perry Rhodan - Die dritte Macht

Grad eben bestellt


----------



## Maladin (23. Januar 2011)

Ich lese derzeit die letzten 100 Seiten von "Let The Right One In" Das Buch wurde mir von einer Bekannten empfohlen. Es ist packend und man leidet mit sämtlichen Protagonisten mit, da Böse und Gut zwar klar definiert sind aber alles schnell zu einem Grau wird im Auge des Lesers.

Es gibt keine billige Effekthascherei und das Ende kann man nicht vorhersagen - spannend bis zum Schluß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


> Wenn das Unfassbare Einzug hält, nimmt es anfangs niemand wahr ...In dem Stockholmer Vorort Blackeberg wird die Leiche eines Jungen gefunden. Sein Körper enthält keinen Tropfen Blut mehr. Alles deutet auf einen Ritualmörder hin.Noch ahnt niemand, was tatsächlich geschehen ist. Auch der zwölfjährige Oskar verfolgt fasziniert die Nachrichten. Wer könnte der Mörder sein? Und warum sind in der Nachbarwohnung die Fenster stets verhangen ...Eine fesselnde Geschichte über Liebe, Rache und das Grauen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> "Oh Captain, my Captain"
> 
> Na kommt wer drauf ? xD



ööööäää scheiss Buch^^


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

allerdings :>


----------



## Makalvian (23. Januar 2011)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich lese derzeit die letzten 100 Seiten von "Let The Right One In" Das Buch wurde mir von einer Bekannten empfohlen. Es ist packend und man leidet mit sämtlichen Protagonisten mit, da Böse und Gut zwar klar definiert sind aber alles schnell zu einem Grau wird im Auge des Lesers.



"So ruhet in Frieden" kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen wenn dir Linquist gefällt.
Es ist wirklich schön geschrieben und eine schöne Geschichte.

http://www.amazon.de/ruhet-Frieden-John-Ajvide-Lindqvist/dp/3404159136/ref=pd_sim_b_1


----------



## Gazeran (23. Januar 2011)

Pierre Grimbert - Die Magier

Echt Spannend


----------



## Maladin (23. Januar 2011)

Makalvian schrieb:


> "So ruhet in Frieden" kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen wenn dir Linquist gefällt.
> Es ist wirklich schön geschrieben und eine schöne Geschichte.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/ruhet-Frieden-John-Ajvide-Lindqvist/dp/3404159136/ref=pd_sim_b_1



Gibt natürlich nirgends das eBook zu kaufen -.- ... ich setze es mal auf meine Liste - Danke


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Februar 2011)

Hab grade 

DIE INSEL von TERRY PRATCHET

durch.

Und nach "Trucker Wühler Flügel" musst ich zum zweiten Mal feststellen:

Nehmt Terry die doofe Scheibenwelt weg und der Mann schreibt Bücher vom Feinsten.

Ein spannendens und poetisches Buch mit einem sehr feinen Humor weit weg von jeder Schenkelklopfermentalität.

(Bezeichnend ist, dass bei Amaozon diejenigen, die das Buch nicht mochten, in der Regel Scheibenweltleser waren  )


----------



## Dracun (11. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lese gerade von Kathy Reichs "Totgeglaubte leben länger"


> Um es gleich vorwegzunehmen: Totgeglaubte leben länger, der achte Thriller mit Temperance &#8222;Tempe&#8220; Brennan in der Hauptrolle, ist anders als seine Vorgänger und dennoch ein typischer Kathy-Reichs-Krimi. Was ihn unterscheidet? Zum einen die äußerst komplexe Handlung, die sich über 2.000 Jahre in die Vergangenheit hinein erstreckt; zum anderen die größere Intensität der Beziehung zwischen Temperance Brennan und Andrew Ryan. Typisch sind Spannung, Erzähltempo und, natürlich, viele forensische Details.
> 
> Doch der Reihe nach. Am Anfang steht der vermeintliche Selbstmord des orthodoxen Juden, Avram Ferris. Als ein Unbekannter Tempe ein Foto zusteckt, hat sie die erste heiße Spur. Die Aufnahme zeigt ein Skelett in Masada, einer Ausgrabungsstätte in Israel. Das Foto datiert auf Oktober 1963. Die Ausgrabungsleiter hatten die Toten -- es finden sich noch mehr von ihnen -- damals mit keinem Wort erwähnt. Warum? Handelt es sich bei den Knochen um Reliquien? Gar um das Skelett Jesu Christi? Hatten die Forscher damals seine Grabstätte entdeckt? Und warum musste Avram Ferris, der mit rituellen und heiligen Gegenständen gehandelt hatte, sterben? Tempe, die ihre Karriere -- wie die Autorin -- als Archäologin begonnen hatte, will der Sache auf den Grund gehen. Zusammen mit Detective Andrew Ryan und dem Archäologen Jake Drum reist sie ans Tote Meer, um an Ort und Stelle das Rätsel von Masada zu lösen.
> 
> ...


Hab gerade erst angefangen und bin grad bei Seite 20 oder so und ich muss sagen es gefällt mir sehr gut, davor habe ich das hier gelesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Lasst Knochen sprechen (Deadly décisions) ist der dritte Kriminalroman der US-amerikanischen Autorin Kathy Reichs. Veröffentlicht wurde er am 25. Juli 2000 durch den Scribner-Verlag, die deutsche Übersetzung von Klaus Berr brachte der Blessing-Verlag im Januar 2001 heraus.
> Der Roman beginnt in Montréal. Der erste Auftrag der forensische Anthropologin Dr. Temperance '"Tempe" Brennan ist die Obduktion eines neunjährigen Mädchens, das Opfer einer Schießerei zwischen zwei befeindeten Motorradgangs wurde. Dieser Bandenkrieg wird durch ein Bombenattentat auf dem Clubgelände fortgesetzt, bei dem allerdings die Attentäter, zwei eineiige Zwillinge, ums Leben kommen. Am Tatort wartet eine weitere Überraschung auf Tempe. Sie findet im Garten des Clubs zwei bereits skelettierte Leichen, daneben den Schädel und die Oberschenkelknochen eines jungen Mädchens.
> * In diesem Roman beschreibt die Autorin erstmals ausführlich die Vorgehensweise bei einer Blutspuranalyse.
> * Wie bei allen ihren Bücher, bindet Reichs auch bei diesem Werk eigene Erfahrungen in das Geschehen ein. In einem Interview berichtete sie darüber, einst selbst "Fleischklumpen sortiert zu haben", nachdem sich zwei Motorradfahrer versehentlich mit einer Bombe in die Luft gejagt hatten.
> * Die vom 17. bis 20. Mai 2007 stattfindende Jahrestagung der DGUF (Deutsche Gesellschaft für Ur- und Frühgeschichte e.V.) trug das Thema "Lasst Knochen sprechen - Archäo-Anthropologie heute".


Sehr gut geschrieben und man hat bis zum Ende nicht wirklich eine Ahnung wer die Morde begangen hat. Einen Verdacht ja aber wirklich keine Ahnung .. also sehr empfehlenswert.
Aja die Serie Bones ist von dieser Romanreihe inspiriert worden und hat eigentlich abgesehen vom Namen Dr. Temperance Brennan nix mit den Romanen gemeinsam. 


> Der Charakter der Dr. Temperance Brennan wurde von der US-amerikanischen Anthropologin und Bestsellerautorin Kathy Reichs für ihr 1997 erschienenes Romandebüt Déjà Dead (dt. Titel: Tote lügen nicht) erschaffen. Aus dem Roman entstand eine Buchreihe.
> Bei der Fernsehserie Bones handelt es sich allerdings nicht um eine Verfilmung der Temperance-Brennan-Romane. Stattdessen wurde die Serie nur sehr locker an die Romanvorlagen angelehnt. Das in der Serie erscheinende &#8222;Jeffersonian&#8220; ist fiktiv und eine Anspielung auf die reale Smithsonian Institution, eine der renommiertesten Forschungseinrichtungen der USA.
> Kathy Reichs sagt, dass die jüngere Temperance Brennan der TV-Serie sich im Vergleich zu ihrer über 40-jährigen Romanheldin &#8222;in einer früheren Phase ihrer Karriere&#8220; befindet. Allerdings unterscheiden sich die beiden Hauptfiguren nicht nur in ihrem Alter, sondern auch in zahlreichen weiteren charakterlichen und biographischen Details.
> Darüber hinaus haben die Drehbuchautoren die weitere Ausgestaltung des Charakters in der Serie auch an die Person Kathy Reichs selbst angelehnt: die Anthropologin Temperance Brennan schreibt in ihrer Freizeit Kriminalromane, die Hauptfigur ihrer Geschichten ist eine forensische Anthropologin namens Kathy Reichs. Als die Serie beginnt, hat Brennan soeben das Buch Bred in the Bone veröffentlicht, das in die Bestsellerliste der New York Times eingestiegen ist. Die Cover-Rückseite von Brennans Buch zeigt ein Porträt der echten Kathy Reichs



*Abschließendes Fazit:*
Wer die Serie Bones mag, wird hier auf seine Kosten kommen. Kathy Reichs schafft es in dem von mir gelesenen Buch die Methode der Blutspuranalyse anschaulich zu erklären. Mir persönlich hat es sehr gut gefallen, Brennan mal anders zu erleben(offen, zu Gefühlen fähig, einfach menschlicher) Ich kann nur jedem Krimi/thriller fan sich einfach mal die Bücher von Kathy Reichs zu schnappen. A ja aufgrund dieses Posts habe ich auch herausgefunden, das mein erstes Reichs Buch, das dritte Buch über über Dr. Brennan ist und das Buch was ich jetzt lese das 8 Buch über sie ist. Und ich finde das macht nix.
Also in diesem Sinne frohes Lesen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. Februar 2011)

Faust 2


----------



## Moronic (12. Februar 2011)

*Magie* von Trudi Canavan


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Februar 2011)

Moronic schrieb:


> *Magie* von Trudi Canavan


Das muss ich jetzt auch endlich mal lesen, Die Gilde der Schwarzen Magier war ja schon extrem gut.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Faust 2



Aber doch nicht freiwillig, oder?


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht freiwillig, oder?



Doch 

Interessiert mich irgendwie^^


Edit: Danach kommt die göttliche Komödie von Alighieri dran. Leider in altdeutscher Schrift, da hab ich beim Bestellen nich aufgepasst


----------



## Dropz (13. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Faust 2



ist es "empfehlenswert" ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ist es "empfehlenswert" ?


Faust ist natürlich "empfehlenswert" 
Allerdings fand ich das Ende von Teil 1 besser als Teil 2. 


Spoiler



"Sie ist gerichtet!" "Ist gerettet"


Das war mMn der perfekte Schluss.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ist es "empfehlenswert" ?



Bin gerade am Anfang. Faust 1 war genial, aber ich habe gehört dass Faust 2 etwas "abgedrehter" sein soll.


----------



## Littelbigboss (13. Februar 2011)

Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl:Todeszone


----------



## Breasa (13. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Momentan The tortilla curtain in Englisch LK.
> 
> Bestellt (zum privaten Lesen) habe ich mir _Faust _und _Die göttliche Komödie_ (Übersetzung von Karl Eitner, soll die beste sein).



Von der Göttlichen Komödie hab ich die Übersetzung von Karl Vossler von 1941 und muss sagen sie ist echt gut. Sie ist in Versen geschrieben die von Eitner glaube ich ungereimt oder so....ob da nun n unterschied ist weiß ich net.
Ich hab jetzt kein Vergleichswerk gelesen, allerdings sind die Fußnoten mit der erklärung der Namen echt Hilfreich, da ich mit der Italienischen Geschichte im besonderen mit der von Florenz nicht wirklich Bewandert bin und doch echt viele mir unbekannte vorkommen.

Das Buch ist nur zu empfehlen....

Ansonsten hab ich grad "Brave New World" von Aldous Huxley im englischen durch und mit dem letztem Bartimäus Teil bin ich auch durch....Momentan bin ich verzweifelt am suchen nach meinen Dürrenmatt Büchern, ich will die wieder lesen


----------



## Cavalon (13. Februar 2011)

Ich habe gerade ein paar World of Warcraft Bücher gelesen :-)

Als erstes "Im Strom der Dunkelheit" 
Als zweites "Aufstieg des Lichkönigs"
Und nun bin ich als drittes ca. zur hälfte durch "Jenseits des dunklen Portals" :-)

Als nächstes folgt wohl "Weltenbeben" :-)


----------



## Jerod (13. Februar 2011)

oha was ein erlesener Bücher-Geschmack sich hier wiederfindet :-) Gefällt mir!

Also ich persönlich bin gerade mit der neuen Frankenstein-Trilogie von Dean Koontz fertig, zwar nicht so genial wie seine restlichen Romane aber auf jeden Fall lesenswert.

Die göttliche Komödie habe ich auch gelesen, letztes Jahr. Und zwar im Original (ach, es hat schon seine Vorteile zweisprachig aufzuwachsen ;-)) und in altdeutscher Sprache. Übrigens hatte ich letztes Jahr auch Ilyas und Odyssee sowie Bücher über nordische Mythologie auf dem Programm. Irgendwie stehe ich auf alte Sagen und Mythen :-)

Und was ich gerade lese? StarWars-Romane -> "Erben des Imperiums" ist gerade dran


----------



## Quana (13. Februar 2011)

Breasa schrieb:


> "Brave New World" von Aldous Huxley


Das finde ich ist eins der bessten Bücher, die es gibt.

Und zu Faust 2: Sei nicht endtäuscht, Faust 2 ist meiner Meinung nach wesendlich schlechter als Faust 1.

Ich lese im Moment "das Tor der Erneuerung" von Carol Berg. Ist gut geschrieben und man muss nicht so viel dabei denken.

Liebe Grüße
Quana


----------



## Redak (13. Februar 2011)

Bin gerade am 3. Band von "Die Zauberer" echt tolle Bücher


----------



## Tikume (13. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Februar 2011)

Breasa schrieb:


> Von der Göttlichen Komödie hab ich die Übersetzung von Karl Vossler von 1941 und muss sagen sie ist echt gut. Sie ist in Versen geschrieben die von Eitner glaube ich ungereimt oder so....ob da nun n unterschied ist weiß ich net.
> Ich hab jetzt kein Vergleichswerk gelesen, allerdings sind die Fußnoten mit der erklärung der Namen echt Hilfreich, da ich mit der Italienischen Geschichte im besonderen mit der von Florenz nicht wirklich Bewandert bin und doch echt viele mir unbekannte vorkommen.



Ich habe mir die Version von Karl Eitner gekauft, da so ziemlich jeder sagt dass es die mit Abstand beste sei. Weil sie sehr schwer zu bekommen ist, musste ich sie aus England importieren und habe dann beim Aufmachen des Pakets gemerkt, dass sie in altdeutsch ist. Deshalb will ich aber nicht auf diese tolle Version verzichten. Lieber mache ich mir etwas mehr Umstände als eine schlechte Übersetzung zu nehmen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Februar 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Bin gerade am Anfang. Faust 1 war genial, aber ich habe gehört dass Faust 2 etwas "abgedrehter" sein soll.



Also Faust 1 habe ich auch gerne gelesen.
Bei Faust 2 bin ich dann aber zugegebenerweise ausgestiegen, da fehlt es mir an Bildung bzw. Hintergrundwissen um da mitzukommen.


----------



## Deanne (15. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vor Ewigkeiten gekauft und nie ganz durchgelesen. Das wird sich jetzt ändern.


----------



## xXDennisXx (16. Februar 2011)

Also, ich lese grade die Kommentare, die hier geschrieben wurden. 

Kann ich jeden Weiterempfehlen. :=)


----------



## Malfurin2 (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass hier so viele _Die Göttliche Komödie_ lesen. Ich müsste die Übersetzung von Johann König von Sachsen haben. Bin gerade damit fertig geworden und fange gerade _Das verlorene Paradies_ von John Milton an und lese nebenbei noch an _Deutschland schafft sich ab_ von Thilo Sarrazin. Ein paar Thesen sind weit hergeholt, aber ehrlich gesagt stimmt einiges.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Februar 2011)

Sakyo Komatsu - Japan sinkt

Schon recht alt, ein Katastrophenfilm in Buchform. Aber sehr gut geschrieben.


----------



## Neritia (17. Februar 2011)

Bohnsack Ralf - Rekonstruktive Sozialforschung
also zur Zeit werden von mir wissenschaftliche Bücher durchgeackert -.- also ist nicht viel Zeit für "Unterhaltungsliteratur" 

Aber sobald ich endlich wieder Zeit habe werde ich wohl das Buch angehen, dass mir die Schwester meines Freundes zu

Weihnachten geschenkt hat  
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung worum es darin geht XD aber es nennt sich Evermore (ist wohl irgendso ein Mädchen Roman )

Außerdem habe ich von einer Professorin auf der Uni das Buch, Wege aus der Abhängigkeit - Destruktive Beziehungen überwinden von Heinz-Peter Röhr, empfohlen bekommen.

Das soll ganz gut sein um Beziehungsmuster zu entschüsseln  also das werden wohl die ersten 2 Bücher sein die ich dann "fressen" werde 

was ich auch empfehlen kann bzw. was mir irre gut gefallen hat ist die Satyr Reihe von Kimberly Amber, eine erotische (manchmal auch strange) Fantasyreihe 

Zuerst hab die Bücher nur ich gelesen doch nachdem meinen FReund die Urlaubsliteratur ausgegangen ist hat auch er die Bücher angefangen und er war auch begeistert.


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich finds irgendwie so "schleppend" :<


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (21. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (23. Februar 2011)

kann mir jemand eine link posten,wo ich mir faust kaufen kann ? hört sich total blöd an und ja, ich weiß...es ist auch blöd  Aber ich finde bei amazon nur Lesehilfen und interpretative ansätze, jedoch nicht die reine lektüre :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Februar 2011)

http://www.thalia.de/shop/tha_homestartseite/suche/?sswg=ANY&sq=faust&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
Kannst ja schauen, ob du eine Version kaufst, wo Faust 1,2, Urfaust drin ist, oder nur Faust 1, 2, Urfaust, etc.


----------



## Dropz (23. Februar 2011)

für nur 10 euro ist das ja echt super  vielen Dank


----------



## Olliruh (23. Februar 2011)

die Bücher-Reihe von Walter Moers gefällt mir echt gut (:


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Februar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> für nur 10 euro ist das ja echt super  vielen Dank


Np, viel Spaß beim Lesen, wenns da ist 
Achja, lese aktuell mal wieder diverse Scheibenwelt Romane :>


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Februar 2011)

Die 2 Bücher im Anhang.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Februar 2011)

Bilder sind glaub ich zu klein bin mitm Handy on sry ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The Murderer Next Door: Why
the Mind Is Designed to Kill



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die große Enzyklopädie der
Serienmörder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Historische Serienmörder II


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Februar 2011)

Warum wundert mich das gerade nicht @ Ego?^^ "Ich habe keinen Hang zu Serienmördern..." 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Februar 2011)

Hab ich auch nich... Ich beschäftige mich studiumstechnisch damit...
Interessant find ich's schon vom psychologischem Aspekt her ja das stimmt...

Willst du mir etwa irgendwas unterstellen?


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (27. Februar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> die Bücher-Reihe von Walter Moers gefällt mir echt gut (:



Für mich sind die zamonien Bücher DIE Fantasy Bücher überhaupt...hör grade das Hörbuch zu "Die Stadt der träumenden Bücher" und bin entsetzt darüber wie gut Dirk Bach seinen Job macht. Erstaunlich!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...9D1884C&index=1[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2011)

jaha ich hab Rumo,Ensel & Krete,Die Stadt der Träumende Bücher & Käptein Blaubär auf Hörbuch *.*
die sind zwar scheiße teuer ,aber mein Opa hat mir sie alle gekauft xD


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Februar 2011)

Lies einfach die Bücher 
Rumo ist mein absolutes Lieblingsbuch.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (27. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin bald mit der Bartimäus Trilogie fertig. Echt genial! :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahrony (27. Februar 2011)

Die Geschichten aus Tausend und einer Nacht in 6 Bänden, Momentan bei Band 4.
Finde bei Amazon mein Exemplar nicht, aber ich mach mal nen Bild bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## appeal109 (27. Februar 2011)

Der Gotteswahn

von Richard Dawkins


sehr bewusstseinsfördernd!


----------



## Alux (27. Februar 2011)

Huhu also ich les mehrere Bücher gleichzeitig bzw nochmal (ja ja ich les Bücher öfter^^) aber ich list mal generell auf was ich so hab

Harry Potter 1-7 (erste Bücherreihe von mir)
Eragon 1-3 (hat mich dazu bewegt das ich jetzt selbst ein Buch schreibe)
Die Chronik der Unsterblichen grad bei Band 10 von 12 (wirklich geniale Reihe)
verschiedenes von Ernest Hemingway
Die Klippenlandchroniken 1-9 ( ja das waren noch Zeiten früher^^)
Die Göttliche Komödie (ja die von Dante Alighierie (schreibt man den so?^^))
mieses Karma 

und noch einige nen ganzes Regal voll und ein großer Stapel aufm Nachttisch


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Lese gerade zur Zeit dieses Buch ... verdammt gute Reihe, zwar net so gut wie Enwor oder die Hexer oder die Chronik der Unsterblichen Reihe, aber gut. 

Ja das sind alles Reihen von Wolfgang Hohlbein.


----------



## VetsHunter (23. März 2011)

Wie Zam es mir im buffedCast befohlen hat, hole ich diesen Thread mal aus der Versenkung. Gerade ist die Bücherlieferung angekommen, die ich im Cast erwähnt habe:

[attachment=11772esertSpear.jpg]

[attachment=11773:GreyKnights.jpg]

[attachment=11774loodAngels.jpg]

Besonders auf Desert Spear freue ich mich - der erste Teil der Trilogie war absolut großartig, kann ich nur jedem wärmstens empfehlen:

[attachment=11771aintedMan.jpg]


----------



## Falathrim (23. März 2011)

Jetzt gerade:
Schulbücher fürs Abi *g*
Und ansonsten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr guter Thriller, les ihn jetzt zum zweiten Mal (das erste Mal vor 3 oder 4 Jahren ). Wirklich packend...


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (23. März 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Lies einfach die Bücher
> Rumo ist mein absolutes Lieblingsbuch.



Finde "Die Stadt der Träumenden Bücher" fast besser.

Wobei auch Rumo, Käpt'n Blaubär, der Schrecksenmeister und Ensel und Krete auch sehr sehr gut geschrieben sind...



...hmmm - eigentlich sind alle Zamonien-Bücher gleich empfehlenswert, würde mich nicht entscheiden müssen, welches mein Lieblingsroman von denen ist. 

Aber einer der Gründe, weshalb ich "Die Stadt der Träumenden Bücher" so mag:

_Bin schwarz, aus Holz und stets verschlossen
seitdem mit Stein sie mich beschossen
In mir ruhn tausend trübe Linsen
seitdem mein Haupt ging in die Binsen
Dagegen helfen keine Pillen:
Ich bin ein Schrank voll ungeputzter Brillen.
_ Danzelot von Silbendrechsler


----------



## tonygt (23. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann irgendwie mit Hohlbein nichts anfangen mag die Art wie er schreibt gar nicht.

Les grad



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FInd die Mischung aus Sci Fi und Fantasy intressant ^^


----------



## Winipek (23. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es soll eine fröhliche Babyparty werden, die die hochschwangere Claire veranstaltet, doch sie endet fürchterlich: Als die Gäste bis auf Claires engste Freundin Julie gegangen sind, verschafft sich jemand Zutritt zur Wohnung, schlachtet die beiden Frauen bedenkenlos ab, schneidet Claire das Baby aus dem Bauch – und verschwindet damit. Detective Inspector Phil Brennan und sein Team von der Mordkommission haben so etwas Grauenvolles noch nie gesehen, denn in der englischen Küstenstadt Colchester geschehen nicht allzu oft Morde, und wenn, dann keine solch bestialischen. Und sie sind unter enormem Druck, denn das Baby könnte noch leben…


----------



## xsynasto (23. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist der zweite Teil!
Der erste Teil heißt: "Hood- König der Raben!"


----------



## Reflox (23. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und hoffentlich kommts bald an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (23. März 2011)

the painted man  (danke: ZAM - hatte das schon lange bestellt, aber vergessen das ich es noch net gelesen habe 

und danach - steht schon fest - neues REN DHARK (buchserie ursprünglich vom "altmeister" kurt brand und jetzt (seit über einem jahrzehnt jetzt) fortgeführt durch den HJB-Verlag)

mfg LAX


----------



## Sabito (23. März 2011)

Ich werde meine, von den bisher 120 Büchern, bisher ungelesene Bücher (die sind "neu"): werde die Bücher in der Reihenfolge lesen (das erste lese ich bereits) Kriegsklingen->Racheklingen->Rabensturm->Rabengott->Drachenmagier->Der Aufstand der Drachen->Das Drachenimperium

Habe das Gefühl ich habe da noch wleche vergessen. Wenn ich wieder richtig anfange zu lesen sollten die Bücher noch so 3Wochen halten.^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. März 2011)

Effi Briest.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (23. März 2011)

Jeffery Deaver - Nachtgebet


----------



## Schrottinator (23. März 2011)

Der Herr der Ringe


----------



## iShock (23. März 2011)

A Pocket Guide to Christian Belief


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. März 2011)

Nach der grandiosen Neuverfilmung das grandiose Buch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (24. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (24. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich werde meine, von den bisher 120 Büchern, bisher ungelesene Bücher (die sind "neu"): werde die Bücher in der Reihenfolge lesen (das erste lese ich bereits) Kriegsklingen->Racheklingen->Rabensturm->Rabengott->Drachenmagier->Der Aufstand der Drachen->Das Drachenimperium
> 
> Habe das Gefühl ich habe da noch wleche vergessen. Wenn ich wieder richtig anfange zu lesen sollten die Bücher noch so 3Wochen halten.^^



kriegsklingen ist gut  - rest kenne ich so noch net (klingt aber interessant....naja bücher (30 oder so....wahrsch. sogar mehr) habe ich auch die ich noch net gelesen habe und morgen kommen noch mehr 



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der Herr der Ringe



der klassiker  - schon 5 mal gelesen (im original englisch - ist einfach besser bücher in O-Ton zu lesen)

naja was lese ich jetzt (das Ren Dhark ist durch - painted man auch, seit 2 h ca 

nächstes buch wird wahrsch: GRACELING von kristine cashore und das folgebuch: FIRE  (hab schon rein gelesen und die sind beide net schlecht und sind beide wieder mal englisch (genieße des, wenn meine bücher in meiner lieblingssprache sind 

on a side note: vermisse 2 bücher aus meiner "die erben der nacht" reihe (nosferas und lycana...) und ich kann mir net erklären wo die sein sollen (habe die nicht aus meinem raum entfernt.....) jemand idee wo jemand bücher hin tun könnte, wenn er am umräumen ist (hab "vor kurzem" (2 monate) neue regale gekriegt und damals bücher um geschaufelt um sie nach thema ein zu räumen (bis auf noch nicht gelesene))

mfg LAX


----------



## nemø (24. März 2011)

G.E.Lessing
Nathan der Waise...äh Weise


----------



## Olliruh (24. März 2011)

Schöne Neue Welt


----------



## 666Anubis666 (24. März 2011)

Öhm, grade lese ich parallel den neusten Die Zwerge Teil, und Herr der Ringe...

Bei Herr der Ringe brauche ich immer pausen xD


* Olliruh deine Signatur gefällt mir 
*


----------



## Neritia (25. März 2011)

ich hab mir zwischen meiner wissenschaftlichen literatur jz mal was lustiges zugelegt:

Eckart von Hirschhausen - Die Leber wächst mit ihren Aufgaben

also ich muss da zwischendrinnen echt total schmunzeln XD


----------



## monthy (28. März 2011)

Schöner Fred.
Hier meine letzten drei Bücher:


*Night Angel 01. Der Weg in die Schatten*

von Brent Weeks


*Night Angel 02. Am Rande der Schatten*
von Brent Weeks

und Teil 3 muss ich mir noch kaufen.
Sehr coole Geschichte. Blutig übertrieben aber echt gut lesbar. Für Schurkenspieler sehr interessant. Auch wenn ich keinen spiele.

Und grad gestern beendet:


*Tage der Toten: Kriminalroman*
von Don Winslow

Blutig und gewaltig. Sehr flüssig zu lesen, aber viele parallel laufende Handlungen, die sich immer wieder irgend wo überschneiden.
Habe nur 2 Tage dafür gebraucht. Von dem Autor hole ich mir noch mehr.

Mfg

monthy


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Die Wälder von Albion

Die vorstory von "Nebel von Alvalon"


----------



## Jordin (28. März 2011)

*Ich und die anderen* von Matt Ruff


----------



## Dracun (28. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Feuer ist ein erstmals 2004 erschienener Thriller mit Horror- und Phantastikelementen von Wolfgang Hohlbein und nach Flut sein zweiter Apokalypse-Thriller.
> 
> In Köln kommt es zu einer Reihe mysteriöser Brände, für deren Ursache niemand eine Erklärung findet. Der Autodieb Will Lokkens hat derweil andere Probleme: Kaum hat er ein weiteres Auto geknackt, fährt er ein kleines verschrecktes Mädchen an. Als er diesem in eine ausgebrannte Villa folgt, wird er von Unbekannten attackiert und muss mitansehen, wie sie das Mädchen in ihre Gewalt bringen. Nachdem Will seinen Auftrag erledigt und das gestohlene Auto dem stadtbekannten Hehler und Bordellbesitzer Georg überbringt, ereignet sich ein Fahrzeugbrand, dem das Auto der Entführer zum Opfer fällt. Am nächsten Tag sucht das Mädchen, das ihren Entführern vor Ausbruch des Fahrzeugbrandes entkommen konnte und sich als Duffy vorstellt, Unterschlupf bei Will, der kurz darauf auch einen Besuch zweier Kripo-Beamten bekommt.



Das lese ich gerade, schon zum dritten Mal ..  Muss mir mal wieder neuen Stoff besorgen .. meine ganzen Bücher kenn ich ja schon alle auswendig


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

@Dracun
Ui, das Buch is genial^^Eines der wenigen, dass ich von Hohlbein mag







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Twilight- (30. März 2011)

Richard Laymon - Das Spiel


----------



## llcool13 (31. März 2011)

Der kleine Hobbit. Hatte ich das letzte mal vor fünf Jahren gelesen. Wurde also mal wieder Zeit


----------



## Kwatamehn (31. März 2011)

Ich hab mir gestern *Dante´s - Göttliche Komödi*e gekauft - hat mich schon länger interessiert, dachte aber nicht, dass es so in "Lied-"/Versform geschrieben ist - naja mal sehen.


Ausserdem *H.P. Lovecraft - Die Katzen von Ulthar* (sind so phantastische Kurzgeschichten).


Mich interessiert diese Chutulu-Geschichte, hab von H.P. aber noch nichts gelesen bislang und das war das einzige Buch, dass sie in der Bücherei hatten.


Gibt´s diesbzgl Empfehlungen?


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern *Dante´s - Göttliche Komödi*e gekauft - hat mich schon länger interessiert, dachte aber nciht, dass es so in "Lied-"/VErsform geschrieben ist - naja mal sehen.



ich find La Divina Commedia recht interessant auch wenns schwierig zum lesen ist


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ich find La Divina Commedia recht interessant auch wenns schwierig zum lesen ist



Oh ja manche Stellen muss man schon mehrmals lesen
Und ich hab mir die Reclam Ausgabe gekauft da ich in italienischer Geschichte nicht so bewandert bin


----------



## Quana (31. März 2011)

Michel Foucault - Die Ordnung des Diskurses
Schon zum dritten Mal und man erfährt immer wieder was neues 

Liebe Grüße
Quana


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Und ich hab mir die Reclam Ausgabe gekauft da ich in italienischer Geschichte nicht so bewandert bin



ich hab nur den italienischen titel benutzt gelesen hab ichs auc hdeutsch


----------



## Laxera (2. April 2011)

military science fiction:

tentakelschatten von Dirk van den Boom (in einem haps durchgelesen....sollte jetzt wohl echt pennen gehen - währe ich schon lang aber das buch war gut


----------



## frufoo (2. April 2011)

UNTER LINKEN von Jan Fleischhauer....... richtig unterhaltsames buch


----------



## Laxera (2. April 2011)

tentakeltraum - auch wieder dirk van den boom (ist ne reihe aus drei büchern - weiß nicht ob das noch mehr werden sollen, aber ich bin ja auch erst bei band 2)


----------



## HitotsuSatori (2. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. April 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Mich interessiert diese Chutulu-Geschichte, hab von H.P. aber noch nichts gelesen bislang und das war das einzige Buch, dass sie in der Bücherei hatten.
> 
> 
> Gibt´s diesbzgl Empfehlungen?



Klaro, als Lovevcraft-Fan seit 30 Jahren 

Das hier dürfte wohl sein bestes Werk sein und ist wirklich uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weitere Tips: Der Fall des Charles Dexter Ward, die Farbe aus dem All und die Musik des Erich Zann

Und wenn du das alles durch hast, gibt es auch noch einige lesenwerte Schüler Lovecrafts, alle voran Clark Ashton Smith und August Derleth.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## fauxpa+ (2. April 2011)

Immoment bin ich wohl oder übel gezwungen ein buch zu lesen?!

Ich lese normalerweise null aber wegen nem wichtigem referat für die schule muss ich mich durch frankenstein quälen..
Dachte ich am anfang, aber ich hab mal wieder echt spaß an nem buch


----------



## Alux (3. April 2011)

fauxpa+ schrieb:


> Immoment bin ich wohl oder übel gezwungen ein buch zu lesen?!
> 
> Ich lese normalerweise null aber wegen nem wichtigem referat für die schule muss ich mich durch frankenstein quälen..
> Dachte ich am anfang, aber ich hab mal wieder echt spaß an nem buch



glaub mir Bücher sind nicht nur da um Schüler zu quälen sondern um neue Perspektiven kennen zulernen, Freude und Trauer zu erleben und um für das Leben zu lernen


----------



## Laxera (4. April 2011)

frankenstein? - hoffentlich des original (merry shelly FTW  - hab des auch gelesen, nach dem Original von Dracula von Mr. Bram Stoker (hab darüber und über entwicklung der vampir-literatur allgemein ein 45 minuten referat gehalten (hätten eigentlich nur 20 min werden sollen, aber ich hatte zuviel material und der lehrer meinte, wenn du es gut machst, dann kriegste mehr zeit  ^^) am ende hatte ich eben 45 min (plus/minus 5 minuten wegen fragen etc.) und 14 punkte und damit das beste referat ever (hatte sonst aber auch immer um die 13 - bin einfach gut, wenn ich mein sach selber vorbereiten darf etc.)....)

so, ich mache weiter mit tentakelsturm - wieder dirk van den boom (zumindest, wenn ich die letzten 100 seiten von tentakeltraum durch habe 

mfg LAX


----------



## Elrigh (8. April 2011)

Ich lese im Moment die Battletech-Romane, bin bei "Wolfsrudel", Buch 16. Hab sie alle bis Buch 61 und verschlinge 1-3 Romane pro Woche.


----------



## Demordar (8. April 2011)

Lese aktuell mal wieder ein Scheibenweltroman von Terry Pratchet. Und zwar "Hohle Köpfe". Anschließend werde ich noch den 4ten Roman von "Stadt der Finsternis".


----------



## Dracun (9. April 2011)

marion9394 schrieb:


> @Dracun
> 
> glaub das war luc deflo - nackte seelen
> 
> ...



Hab mir jetzt Dank Marion Nackte Seelen und Totenspur für 1 Euro bei ebay besorgt (Beide Bücher sehen wie neu aus, war ein MEGA Schnäppchen ) 
Und Lese jetzt erst mal Nackte Seelen (dies ist wohl der Debütroman von DeFlo)
Es fängt schon sehr sehr gut an 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talatsu (11. April 2011)

Im Moment lese ich gerade:
Die fiese Meerjungfrau von Jim C. Hines.

Ist recht lustig. Märchen mal anders. Mit Spannund und Humor. Hines schrieb auch die Goblins was auch recht lustig war.
Als nächstes kommt: Der Zorn der Trolle.


----------



## xxhajoxx (11. April 2011)

Im moment lese ich gar nichts aber morgen kommt die Bud Spencer Biografie in die Läden die werd ich lesen. Bin eigentlich kein Biografie fan aber Buddy ist mein Held 
Ansonsten lese ich eher Fantasy


----------



## Storyteller (11. April 2011)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Ich lese im Moment die Battletech-Romane, bin bei "Wolfsrudel", Buch 16. Hab sie alle bis Buch 61 und verschlinge 1-3 Romane pro Woche.



Hab ich letztes Jahr auch gemacht und bei der Gelegenheit fiel mir auf, dass einige Bücher fehlen! Blöd, wenn man welche ausgeliehen hat und dann nicht mehr weiß an wen... :-(

Meine Lieblingstrilogie ist immer noch En Garde, Riposte und Coupé, auch wenn mir der Pro-Davion-Stil etwas auf den Senkel geht.


----------



## suesssauer (20. April 2011)

zuletzt hab ich die Stieg Larsson Millenium Trilogie gelesen. Ich mag Krimis und Thriller und fand die Bücher echt gut.


----------



## Laxera (20. April 2011)

krimis kann ich net ausstehen, ausnahme:

wenn mystery im spiel ist oder aber des ganze auf ne verschwörung rausläuft - im "notfall" auch, wenn des ganze bei militär spielt 

naja was lese ich?

graceling  von kristin cashore (hab vor längerer zeit das angefangen aber dann aufgehört....schon komisch, vor allem da des buch gut ist


----------



## Alux (27. April 2011)

so zur Zeit les ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( das hab in ner anderen Version, aber im Internet nicht gefunden und kb ghabt a Foto zu machen)


----------



## schneemaus (27. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal wieder. Nachdem ich letzte Woche Band 1-5 gelesen hab. Und ja - HP les ich so runter, nur für den vierten hab ich ne Weile gebraucht, weil es immer der Teil war, den ich nie so mochte oO

Danach hab ich im Moment noch keine Ahnung, was ich lesen soll *seufz*


----------



## Alux (27. April 2011)

was liest denn gern, also genremäßig?


----------



## Sabito (27. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> was liest denn gern, also genremäßig?



Fantasy^^


----------



## Alux (27. April 2011)

hey mir kommt da ne idee jeder schreibt mal seine Lieblingsgenres auf^^

- Fantasy
- Dark Fantasy
- Krimi
- Biographien
- Thriller
- Abenteuer


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

grad angefangen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (1. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich interessiere mich unheimlich für historische Persönlichkeiten und dieses Buch hat mich in der Buchhandlung gleich angesprochen.


----------



## Terrascream (3. Mai 2011)

Calvin & Hobbes, einfach genial.

Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir Metro 2033 zu holen, lohnt sich das?


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2011)

Ich les fast nur Fantas und hin und wieder mal sehr gute Sci Fi Bücher
derzeit les ich zum Zweiten mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2011)

Ich lese alles was mir gefällt
Fantasy
Horror
Sci-Fi
Thriller
Krimi
Historische Romane
Bücher zu Filmen


Einfach jede Menge ich lesen tue


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tolles Buch, das beleuchtet, wie die Juden, die aus Deutschland nach England fliehen konnten, vom Regen in die Traufe kamen. Die Tommys wollten die Juden auch nicht unbedingt haben. Eigentlich keiner. Schon nachvollziehbar, dass die Juden nach jahrhundertlanger Unterdrückung endlich einen eigenen, freien Staat wollten - unabhängig davon, wie zweifelhaft derzeit Israels Politik ist.


----------



## Qonix (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (4. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (7. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der Postmann klingelt ^^


----------



## Slayed (25. Mai 2011)

Eben mit : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fertig geworden.

Ich lieb die "Der große Bruderkrieg" reihe mittlerweile 

Nu bestell ich mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2011)

Qonix schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sieht interessant aus, wie is das Buch denn so?


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> was liest denn gern, also genremäßig?



Ach, ich les viel Fantasy, vor allem Hohlbein und Marion Zimmer Bradley... Aber auch ganz gerne solche "Jugendbücher" wie "Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo", "Roter Zorn" oder sowas... Ist auch teilweise launenabhängig ^^


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2011)

Grad "Karneval in Mio" durchgelesen, ganz nettes und kurzes Buch für zwischendurch.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (25. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grade wieder angefangen.


----------



## Ennia (26. Mai 2011)

vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei zweiteres relativ anstrengend zu lesen ist, da man doch einiges an Fachwissen benötigt um es in einem Rutsch durchlesen zu können. Interessant ist es aber allemal.


Ach ja, das hier so nebenbei, häppchenweise:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trôublex (26. Mai 2011)

"Elfenkönigin" von Bernhard Hennen


----------



## Davatar (6. Juni 2011)

Jemand nen Vorschlag, was ich in meine nächsten Ferien mitnehmen könnte? Müsste ein Buch im Taschenbuchformat sein, dessen Kapitel nicht allzu wahnsinnig lang sind, so dass man "noch kurz bis zum Kapitelende lesen" kann. Leider kann ich meinen "Büchergeschmack" nicht wirklich direkt beschreiben, weil mir schlicht nur explizite Bücher gefallen, aber nicht einfach "Schreibstile aus Prinzip".
Beispiel: Tarry Pratchets "Farben der Magie/Reise des Zauberers" oder "Gevatter Tod" finde ich toll, währenddem ich beispielsweise die Ankh-Morpork-Geschichten schrecklich langweilig finde. Fantasy ist was Tolles, jedoch mag ich keine Bienchen-und-Blümchen-Bücher in denen alles fantastisch ist, so wie die (meiner Meinung nach) früheren Potter-Bücher. Wenns jedoch aber grundsätzlich nur um Tod und Verderben geht, ists auch nicht wirklich was für mich.
Krimis sind auch spannend, jedoch weiss man bei den meisten nach nem Drittel des Buches bereits wies ausgeht oder aber am Schluss kommt alles ganz anders mit ner extremen, völlig unrealistischen Kehrtwendung, in denen der Mörder bis kurz vor dem Ende kaum vorgekommen ist.
Mafia-Bücher find ich extrem spannend, besonders solche, die auf wahren Tatsachen beruhen, wie beispielsweise Donny Brasco. Godfellas hingegen war mir dann irgendwie doch zu sehr "Kleinkriminell" und zu wenig Mafia-mässig.
Generell Action-Bücher mit tiefer Handlung wie Fight Club oder American History X find ich sehr spannend.
Römische/Griechische Mythologie kann interessant sein, aber nur wenn sie gut geschrieben ist (was leider sehr selten der Fall ist).
Die letzte Trilogie, die ich gelesen hab, waren Verdammnis, Vergebung und Verblendung, wobei man meiner Meinung nach 2/3 des ersten Buches hätte streichen können, da die Handlung einfach gleich Null war. Leider ist ja Herr Larsson tot, d.h. von ihm dürften keine weiteren Bücher mehr zu erwarten sein. Andererseits hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine wirkliche Lust, mir jemals wieder ne Vergewaltigungs-/SM- oder detailliert beschriebene Mord-und-Vergraben-Szene durchzulesen.

Joa...wie gesagt, ich hab keine Ahnung wonach ich suche, ich möcht einfach ein Buch, das ich in den Ferien ab und zu auf ner Fahrt, im Flugzeug oder abends hervornehmen kann, das mich nicht fordert wie ne wissenschaftliche Abhandlung, aber auch weder zum Einschlafen, noch völlig vorausschaubar ist  

Ahja, "Der elektrische Mönch" war völlig seltsam, aber recht unterhaltsam.

Vorschläge, Ideeen?


----------



## Winipek (7. Juni 2011)

Hi Davatar,

im Bereich Fantasie kann ich dir 

Phillip Pullman empfehlen. Gerade als kurzweilige Urlaubslektüre.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Bereich Krimi, konnte mich Adler Olson überzeugen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nieye (7. Juni 2011)

buffed.de and dhgate


----------



## Jordin (7. Juni 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Vorschläge, Ideeen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Info hier: klick mich hart!

Also ich fand's gut 




> Generell Action-Bücher mit tiefer Handlung wie Fight Club oder American History X find ich sehr spannend.


Da fällt mir noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein.
Info hier: klick mich härter!


----------



## schneemaus (7. Juni 2011)

Winipek schrieb:


> Hi Davatar,
> 
> im Bereich Fantasie kann ich dir
> 
> ...



Kann da auf jeden Fall beipflichten, zumal das Ganze ja eigentlich eine Trilogie ist. Fand ich sehr nett als, wie schon erwähnt, kurzweiliges Vergnügen.

Ansonsten kann ich dir die Aramanth-Trilogie von William Nicholson empfehlen, begonnen mit dem Windsänger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefolgt von "Gefangene des Meisters" und "Das Lied des Feuers" vom gleichen Autor.

Es ist nicht alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen fantastisch, aber es geht auch nicht nur um den Tod oder Verderben - in fast jedem schlechten Ereignis steckt eigentlich auch etwas Gutes.

Die Bücher zählen zu meinen Lieblingsbüchern, allerdings sind das glaub ich eher noch Jugend-Fantasy-Bücher und nicht allzu anspruchsvoll geschrieben. Die Kapitel sind auch nicht lang, was ja von dir gewünscht wurde. Also ich find sie auf jeden Fall lesenswert!


BTT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich lese grade Alastair Reynolds "Die unendliche Stadt".

@Davatar: 

Hast Du von Terry Pratchett schon "Das Erbe des Zauberers" gelesen? Also ich hab davor "Die Farbe der Magie" und "Das Leuchten der Fantasie" glesen - aber "Das Erbe des Zauberers" fand ich persönlich um Einiges besser. Ansonsten liest sich "Der Hobbit" fast von Alleine weg...ebenso alle anderen der 3 "Herr der Ringe" Bücher. Mögen zwar seltsame Empfehlungen sein..aber ich lese halt lieber was "leichtes" um zu entspannen...


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab heute vermutlich.


----------



## Jordin (7. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag bescheid, wenn du es durch hast. 
Ich glaube, ich kenne niemanden, der das geschafft hat


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich ist es ein ganz normaler Tag im August des Jahres 1963: Der kleine Ort Grandville ächzt unter der Sommerhitze, während zugleich eifrig Vorbereitungen für die große »Vampirshow« &#8211; eine Art Dracula-Musical &#8211; getroffen werden, die am Abend stattfinden soll. Doch es ist der Tag, der das Leben dreier Jugendlicher für immer verändern wird. Denn obwohl sie eigentlich zu jung sind, scheuen sie keine Mühen, um die Show zu sehen. Ein fataler Fehler, wie sich nur allzu bald herausstellt &#8230;

Edit: Also, ich kanns nicht empfehlen, hab jetzt das halbe Buch durch und quäle mich fast dabei...Die erste Hälfte des Buches handelt von drei Freunden (um die 16) , die einen Sommer in den 60er Jahren verleben und sich dabei die ganze Zeit auf eine Vampirshow freuen ...nix mit Horror-bis jetzt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Sag bescheid, wenn du es durch hast.
> Ich glaube, ich kenne niemanden, der das geschafft hat



Bin mittlerweile bei fast der Hälfte und hab viele Passagen überlesen. Steht halt viel statistisches Zeug drin was mich weniger interessiert. Ich lese in erster Linie das zum Bildungssystem, Hartz 4 und die Menschen die damit leben usw.

Wobei er da schon einen ganz schönen Rundumschlag veranstaltet. Aber teilweise sicher auch nicht zu Unrecht.
Das Ausländerthema ist auch nicht uninteressant.


----------



## Jordin (12. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lohnt das? 
Ich hab die anderen 3 gelesen und fand "Kalte Asche" mit Abstand (Plot und Setting) am besten. Den Nachfolger ("Leichenblässe") fand ich sprichwörtlich blass.




> Aber teilweise sicher auch nicht zu Unrecht. [...] Das Ausländerthema ist auch nicht uninteressant.


Ich sag mal so: Ein angesehenes Lektorat wie DVA ( = Random House = Bertelsmann Verlagsgruppe) publiziert nicht irgendwas an den Haaren Herbeigezogenes. 
(Einen Doktortitel zu bekommen, geht im Vergleich dazu sehr viel einfacher   )

Außerdem sind wir ein Land mit freier Meinungsäußerung.  Solang es nicht volksverhetzend oder diskriminierend ist und sachlich argumentiert wird, kannst darfst und sollst du alles sagen. Kontroversen braucht das Land! Wo wären wir denn ohne Feuchtgebiete?! ^^ 

Weiteres Indiz dafür, dass vieles nicht so schlimm ist, wie von den Medien bahnbrechend propagiert, ist für mich die Tatsache, dass der Verfasser nicht aus der SOZIALdemokratischen Partei ausgeschlossen wurde. *


BTT:* 
Ich lese im Moment gar nichts auf Papier, sondern nur Millionen von sehr guten bis sehr schlechten Exposés, Leseproben und wannabe-Romanen.  Wie gern würde ich mal wieder ein richtiges Buch in der Hand halten … *träum* 
Ich glaub, ich geh mal eins streicheln


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

Bin jetzt knapp bei der Hälfte, hab auch die 3 Vorgänger gelesen und fand sie eigentlich alle samt großartig  Verwesung braucht (wie eigentlich alle Teile) ein wenig, bis es in Fahrt kommt. Aber bis jetzt gab es schon so einige Momente, wo ich mit offenen Mund da saß.

Spontan würd ich sagen es lohnt sich, muss aber im Endeffekt jeder für sich selbst wissen.


----------



## Velynn (12. Juli 2011)

Psychologie für jedermann - Pierre Daco



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lese es nun schon zum 3. mal - finde das buch echt genial.


----------



## Alux (12. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (12. Juli 2011)

Habe gerade "Die Herren von Winterfell" durchgelesen und muss mir jetzt doch noch Teil 2 und 3 holen


----------



## Type your name here (12. Juli 2011)

Momentan das hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es demnächst 2 Wochen nach Gran Canaria geht hab ich gleich mal alle Bände geholt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juli 2011)

Zwangweise Unterlagen zum Assembler. Habe morgen Klausur. T.T

Freiwillig immernoch Herr der Ringe. Habe leider nicht so viel Zeit dafür, wie ich gerne hätte. T.T


----------



## Felix^^ (12. Juli 2011)

Dieses Forum.


----------



## xdave78 (14. Juli 2011)

Der Name des Windes

und

Visual Basic Express für Einsteiger


----------



## Sethia (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habe nu 3-4 Seiten gelesen und komme aus dem Lachen nimmer raus...


----------



## Fauzi (29. Juli 2011)

Hab grad ne Leseprobe durch, das ist echt witzig


----------



## Laxera (29. Juli 2011)

Nick Lake: Der Novize des Assassinen (ziemlich gut des buch....spielt in Japan zur Zeit der Samurai und Ninjas mit nem Twist: Alle Ninja sind Vampire hier....ab hier SPOILER: die Hauptperson ist nen sohn von einem der fürsten die um den posten des shoguns kämpfen (da dieser vor kurzem verstorben ist und der kaiser nur ein kind ist und deshalb keinen einfluss auf die wahl hat bzw. eben nicht selbst wählen kann), der aber net weiß das er der sohn ist und als fischer aufgewachsen ist...eines nachts kommen nen haufen ninjas, bringen seinen "vater" (also der von dem er denkt das es sein vater ist) um, obwohl der alte mann krank ist und sich nicht mehr von seinem bett erheben kann. Jedoch, bevor er selbst ermordet wird (das die ninjas im auftrag vom gegner seines vaters kommen sollte klar sein) hilft ihm ein weiterer ninja, der mal ein samurai im dienst von seinem vater war....und ab hier beginnt es dann gut zu werden....der klappentext hierzu ist doof....aber das sind die leider immer....wenn ich es net genau wüsste, würde ich sagen: klappentexte werden von Affen geschrieben die nicht lesen können ....die sind nämlich oft SOOOOO VERDAMMT FALSCH!)


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Echt lange nicht mehr gelesen und wieder mal festgestellt, wie gut ich es damals fand und immer noch finde. Mir fallen teilweise Teile der Handlungen erst ganz kurz ein, bevor sie im Buch passieren, weswegen ich auch überhaupt keine Probleme hab, das Buch gerade zum zweiten Mal zu lesen.


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (29. Juli 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/187498-pc-aufrusten-nur-mit-was/ das les ich gerade


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2011)

Ich stehe eigentlich überhaupt nicht auf den momentanen Vampir-Hype und bevorzuge klassische Literatur zu diesem Thema, aber hier mache ich eine Ausnahme.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Juli 2011)

Wuhuuu ganz viel Hohlbein hier .. gefällt mich 
Obwohl ich zu 95% nie "Wir sind die Nacht" lesen werde. 
Und Kamsi ... Das Buch ist viel viel besser als der Film, hab dat Buch selber hier und es ist genial 
Ich lese zur Zeit 
Die Unendliche Geschichte von MIchael Ende



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: literaturliebhaber.de
Und zwar genau die Version hier. Es ist ein altes Buch. Mir gefällt alleine schon wie im Buch erwähnt wird dass das Buch, was sich Bastian "ausleiht", mit 2 unterschiedlichen Farben gedruckt ist und es in diesem realen Buch aus so gemacht wurde.
Habe ich mir von ner guten Freundin ausgeliehen und ich bin zwar erst ganz am Anfang .. aber es ist genial!


----------



## Alux (30. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und Kamsi ... Das Buch ist viel viel besser als der Film, hab dat Buch selber hier und es ist genial



da muss ich mir glatt mal das Buch kaufen wenn ich das hier les^^

achja BTW 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (30. Juli 2011)

die beiden habe ich mitlerweile schon durch  aber sie sind unheimlich empfehlenswert   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum reinlesen einfach dem Weltbild-Link folgen


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Wuhuuu ganz viel Hohlbein hier .. gefällt mich
> Obwohl ich zu 95% nie "Wir sind die Nacht" lesen werde.
> Und Kamsi ... Das Buch ist viel viel besser als der Film, hab dat Buch selber hier und es ist genial
> Ich lese zur Zeit
> ...



Wegen dem kack Buch heisse ich Bastian. -.-


----------



## Dracun (30. Juli 2011)

Nur weil deine Eltern sich aufgrund des Buches für den Namen entscheiden haben, ist des noch lange kein "Kack Buch" ... Es zählt ja nicht ohne Grund zu den Klassikern der Kinder- und Jugendliteratur.



> Der Roman wurde 1979 zum "Buch des Monats Dezember"[8]. Ebenfalls 1979 erhielt er den Buxtehuder Bullen[56]; 1980 den Silbernen Griffel von Rotterdam (alternative Angabe: 1983)[57][8], den Wilhelm-Hauff-Preis zur Förderung von Kinder- und Jugendliteratur[58], den Großen Preis der Deutschen Akademie für Kinder- und Jugendliteratur e.V. Volkach[59] und den Preis der Leseratten des ZDF[60]. Ebenfalls 1980 gehörte er zur Auswahlliste Deutsche Jugendbuchpreis[8]; 1981 wurde "Die unendliche Geschichte" mit dem Europäischen Jugendbuchpreis der Universität Padua (alternative Angabe: 1980) und den Internationalen Janusz-Korczak-Literaturpreis[61][8] ausgezeichnet; 1982 mit dem Japanischen Buchpreis. 1983 wurde das Buch zum Kinderbuch des Jahres in Spanien bestimmt. 1988 wurde die polnische Fassung in die IBBY Ehrenliste aufgenommen. 1989 erhielt die Hörspielfassung von 1980 die Goldene Schallplatte[8].
> Die unendliche Geschichte stand über 113 Wochen auf dem ersten Platz der Spiegel-Bestsellerliste und hält damit den Rekord.


Quelle: Wikipedia Auszeichnungen

Wenn jemand ein Buch gelesen hat und dann dieses Buch nicht mag, kann ich das akzeptieren. Aber eine negative Einstellung zu haben gegen etwas, nur weil man danach benannt wurde, dies kann ich nicht akzeptieren. 
Ich würde dir wirklich empfehlen dieses Buch mal zu lesen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Juli 2011)

Was ich Lese?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (30. Juli 2011)

Sethia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Fauzi schrieb:


> Hab grad ne Leseprobe durch, das ist echt witzig



Danke für den Tipp!
Hab mir auch grade die Leseprobe durchgelesen und finde das auch echt lustig 
Ich schau mal auf Ebay nach einem gebrauchten Buch davon


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich stehe eigentlich überhaupt nicht auf den momentanen Vampir-Hype und bevorzuge klassische Literatur zu diesem Thema, aber hier mache ich eine Ausnahme.



Das buch ist auch viel besser als die verfilmung hat mehr details und dramen und ein anderes ende 

axxo purpurroten flüsse les ich nur auf dem weg zur arbeit als roman zuhause lese ich auf dem ebookreader




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann den ebookreader ja leider nicht auf dem weg zur arbeit auspacken weil mich der weg mit den öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln durch ghettomigrantenviertel führt und da würde sie mich erst verprügeln dann den ebookreader stehlen auch wenn sie nicht lesen können und dann nochmal verprügeln aber ohne den seh ich nicht reich genug aus das es sich lohnt mit mir zu befassen


----------



## Wolfner (30. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Arthur C. Clarke gabs nimmer. Bin aber trotzdem zufrieden :-B

Ich find nur den Schreibstil ein bissele komisch.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich stehe eigentlich überhaupt nicht auf den momentanen Vampir-Hype und bevorzuge klassische Literatur zu diesem Thema, aber hier mache ich eine Ausnahme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch hier liegen. Allerdings will ich zuerst den Film sehen - Wenn ich alleine schon weiß, dass das ein Hohlbein-Buch ist, KANN der Film nur deutlich schlechter als das Buch sein


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2011)

der film und der buch unterscheiden sich genauso stark wie sakrileg film und buch ^^


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hab ich auch hier liegen. Allerdings will ich zuerst den Film sehen - Wenn ich alleine schon weiß, dass das ein Hohlbein-Buch ist, KANN der Film nur deutlich schlechter als das Buch sein



Ich habe zuerst den Film gesehen und er hat mir gut gefallen. Da ich mich aber generell für das Thema interessiere und ich die Geschichte mag, bin ich da wohl auch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. 

Das Buch fand ich bisher überraschend, manche Szenen werden ganz anders dargestellt. Stellenweise kommt die Story aber leider etwas schwer in die Gänge.


----------



## iShock (4. August 2011)

http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080616171159AAIVLpI

wut ??


----------



## Edou (21. August 2011)

Von Matthew Scott Hansen "Schwarzes Dickicht" bzw der Original Titel lautet "The Shadowkiller".
Bis jetzt 22Seiten gelesen und finde es doch recht spannend bislang.


----------



## Luette84 (21. August 2011)

Sean William Starwars The old Republic- eine unheilvolle Allianz


----------



## Alux (21. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Rad der Zeit kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich bin gerade in der Mitte von Band 1 und bin sehr begeistert. Die englischen Bände wurden teilweise in mehrere Teile geteilt übersetzt siehe hier. Allerdings hat man jetzt eine neue Serie rausgebracht: Das Rad der Zeit-Das Original. In dieser Reihe werden die englischen Bände 1:1 übersetzt, dass heißt nicht in mehrere deutsche.
Momentan liegt diese Reihe allerdings erst bei 5/13 Bänden.


----------



## Jordin (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Alux schrieb:


>


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2011)

Racheklingen war ausserhalb der 3 Teiligen Story und fand die Story nicht schlecht 


Wie ist den Heldenklingen so bis jetzt ?


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Racheklingen war ausserhalb der 3 Teiligen Story und fand die Story nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Wie ist den Heldenklingen so bis jetzt ?



Also mir hat Racheklingen nicht so wirklich gefallen. Weil einfach die alten Charaktere auf einmal nicht mehr vorkamen. Hab bis jetzt 100 Seiten gelesen und finde es bis jetzt echt genial. Alle alten Figuren aus den anderen Teilen sind wieder am Werk zwar alle in verschiedenen Positionen. Derzeit fehlt nur noch Neunfinger und die Sklavin deren Namen ich vergessen hab. ^^


----------



## Laxera (22. August 2011)

hm....abercrombie ist echt net schlecht 

und auch das buch das im buffed-cast immer wieder vorgeschlagen wird (von ZAM soweit ich weiß):

The Painted Man ist echt geil  - nachfolger (desert spear) find ich gar net so toll am anfang....muss mich wohl weiter rein arbeiten)....wobei ich anmerken muss, das ich des buch schon gelesen hatte, bevor es im cast vor kam 

naja was habe ich zur zeit in der mache?

ren dhark: weg ins weltall 31 - jagd auf die point of 

ist nunmal meine lieblings-scifi-buch-serie, vor allem da ich - wie schon mal erwähnt - schon einige der autoren, den verleger (hans-joachim bernt) und den expose-schreiber (hajo f. breuer) selbst getroffen habe (gibt alle paar jahre mal nen fan-treffen)

mfg LAX


----------



## monthy (22. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Der Psychothriller "Erlösung" befasst sich mit seltsamen Kindesentführungen und einem perfiden Psychopathen.  Auch Jussi Adler-Olsens dritter Thriller "Erlösung", in dem sich sein, aus den Vorgängerromanen bekanntes, Ermittlerteam mit merkwürdigen Kindesentführungen befassen muss, hat wieder das Potenzial zu einem Bestseller. Jussi Adler-Olsen schafft es mit seinen Thrillern immer wieder aufs Neue, temporeiche Spannung und Nervenkitzel zu erzeugen. Bereits das Buchcover löst beim Betrachter Gänsehaut aus. Erschienen ist der Thriller am 1. Juli 2011 im Deutschen Taschenbuch Verlag.
> 
> 
> *"Erlösung" - ein Psychopath agiert als Kidnapper*
> ...



Freue mich schon auf die Verfilmung. Laufen dann bestimmt auf ARD oder ZDF.

Mfg


----------



## Magogan (22. August 2011)

Buffed sagt, ich lese gerade dieses Thema.

Naja, stimmt eigentlich auch - aber ich lese auch im Moment - wenn auch selten - _Der Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten_.


----------



## Kamsi (6. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Sind Sie schon einmal nackt einer Fledermaus begegnet?

Das ist nur eines der Probleme, mit denen Sebastian Schätz zu kämpfen hat, und langsam weiß er nicht mehr weiter: Die GEZ hetzt ihm eine Bande von Zwergen auf den Hals. Auf einer Toilette wird er von einem depressiven Vampir überfallen. Und dann stellt sich auch noch heraus, dass die Frau, die er liebt, gar kein Mensch ist. Kann es für Sebastian noch schlimmer kommen? Ja, es kann ... Willkommen im Fledermausland!

Sebastian Schätz, Anfang zwanzig, treibt eher planlos durch Hannover. Seine Freundin Kim ist zwar überirdisch schön, hält ihn aber noch auf Abstand. Also ist für Sebastian Priorität Nummer eins, Kim ganz für sich zu erobern. Doch auf einmal häufen sich die seltsamen Ereignisse: Zuerst muss er sich nachts gegen eine Fledermaus wehren, und zwar nackt. Dann vermasselt ihm auch noch ein Vampir das langersehnte Date mit Kim. Als er schließlich von einem unheimlichen Hausgeist und ein paar korrupten Zwergen entführt wird, dämmert Sebastian Schätz so langsam, dass er da in etwas hineingeraten ist: Ist die Welt völlig verrückt geworden oder nur er selbst? Für Sebastian beginnt die längste und wildeste Nacht seines Lebens. Er muss nicht nur sein, sondern auch Kims Leben verteidigen &#8211; und am Ende ist nichts mehr, wie es einmal war ...


----------



## Ellesmere (26. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kurzbeschreibung*
David lebt mit zwei anderen Kindern bei einem Mann, den sie Vater nennen. Der Mann hält sie gefangen und stellt ihnen unmögliche Prüfungen, an denen sie wachsen sollen &#9552; "evolvieren", wie er sagt. Wenn sie versagen, wird Vater sehr böse. Oft benutzt er einen Gürtel, manchmal eine Zigarette. Den Kinder bleibt keine Wahl: Wenn sie überleben wollen, müssen sie Vater töten. Zwanzig Jahre später. David ist ein erfolgreicher Autor. Doch noch immer träumt er jede Nacht von dem schrecklichen Mord, den sie begangen haben. Eines Tages erhält er einen Brief mit einem einzigen Wort: Evolviere. Vater ist vielleicht doch nicht tot. Die Vergangenheit kehrt zurück. Und mit ihr eine schreckliche Wahrheit...


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Visier des Amokschützen – der »Women’s Murder Club«

Nackte Angst herrscht in den Straßen San Franciscos: Kinder und Nannys wohlhabender Eltern verschwinden. Lieutenant Lindsay Boxer quält dieselbe Frage wie alle: Was ist mit ihnen geschehen? Und: Wer wird das nächste Opfer sein? Bis die Leiche eines Kindermädchens auftaucht. Fieberhaft sucht Lindsay mit ihren Freundinnen vom »Women’s Murder Club« nach dem psychopatischen Mörder. Da wird ihre Freundin und Pathologin Claire von einem Amokschützen niedergeschossen. Welchen Hinweis geben seine Worte: »Sie sind schuld! Sie hätten mich daran hindern müssen …«?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (5. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist das Buch empfehlenswert?




Ich suche grade nach ein paar humorvollen Büchern.... Habe grade "Für Eile fehlt mir die Zeit" endlich durchgelesen und suche ähnliche Bücher, weil mir das Buch extrem gut gefallen hat. Hat da jemand Empfehlungen?

Schonmal ein "Merci" im Vorraus :-))


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Oktober 2011)

Dann les Coma. Also das hier -> http://www.amazon.de/Coma-Roman-John-Niven/dp/3453675770/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317843344&sr=8-1







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möchte einfach besser werden in dem was ich tue und auch neues lernen.


----------



## Dracun (5. Oktober 2011)

Der Widersacher von Wolfgang Hohlbein


> Auf der Suche nach einer Tankstelle stoßen Brenner und Astrid auf ein seltsames, uraltes Kloster, in dem die Zeit stehengeblieben zu sein scheint. Doch allzuschnell holt sie die Gegenwart ein. Über ihren Häuptern bricht ein flammendes Inferno aus, als ein arabischer Terrorist und die US-Luftwaffe sich ein letztes Gefecht liefern. Danach geschehen Zeichen und Wunder: Menschen, die Brenner verglühen sah, sind noch am Leben, und ein unheimlicher Priester enthüllt ihm die unglaubliche Kunde, daß das Ende der Welt angebrochen sei und der Widersacher nun auf Erden wandle.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (9. Oktober 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> die beiden habe ich mitlerweile schon durch  aber sie sind unheimlich empfehlenswert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir! Habe die Bücher grade bestellt, weil mich die Leseprobe echt neugierig gemacht hat.


----------



## Dropz (24. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (24. Oktober 2011)

Beide Tagebücher der Apokalypse durchgelesen. WEITEREMPFEHLUNG!!! :-)


----------



## Dropz (24. Oktober 2011)

worum gehts da?


----------



## Ellesmere (25. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> worum gehts da?




Ohne die Bücher gelesen zu haben, häng ich mich mal aus dem Fenster...um die Apokalypse?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Thomas Lynley ermittelt wieder!
> 
> Nach Wochen der Einsamkeit fernab von London kehrt Thomas Lynley in die City zurück. Als Isabelle Ardery, eine Kollegin aus vergangenen Tagen, ihn um Unterstützung bei einem komplizierten Mordfall bittet, zögert er nur kurz – und tut ihr den Gefallen.
> 
> ...


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> worum gehts da?



"Eine als schwere Grippe missverstandene Krankheit breitet sich von China über die Welt aus und verwandelt die infizierten Menschen in mordernde Untote - innerhalb kurzer Zeit werden Großstädte und ganze Länder überrannt und Horden von Zombies schlurfen durch die Straßen. Doch es gibt auch überlebende Menschen wie den Autor des Tagebuchs, das wir mit Tagebuch der Apokalypse in den Händen halten. Ein Marineoffizier, der sich rechtzeitig, gut versorgt und geschützt in seinem Haus versteckt hat. Das Tagebuch ist seine schreckliche Geschichte. "


Quelle: http://www.amazon.de/Tagebuch-Apokalypse-Roman-J-L-Bourne/dp/3453527933/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1319571427&sr=1-1


----------



## Silmyiél (25. Oktober 2011)

"Das Lied von Eis und Feuer" Band 4: "Die Saat des goldenen Löwen" von G.R.R. Martin, bisher ist noch nicht so viel passiert.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Oktober 2011)

http://www.phantastik-couch.de/laurell-k-hamilton.html

Die Anita-Blake-Serie ist eine Horrorromanreihe der US-amerikanischen Autorin Laurell K. Hamilton aus den 1990ern und 2000ern.
 Erzählt werden die Abenteuer der Totenbeschwörerin Anita Blake, die 
ihre Fähigkeiten für die Polizei und Gerichtsmedizin einsetzt. Hamilton 
vermischt dabei Genres wie Horror, Thriller, Kriminalroman und Romanze.

from dusk till dawn in buchform - nichts mit kuschel vampiren 

zombies, werwesen und vampire, nekromanten böse götter - teils düsterer schreibstil


----------



## Jester (26. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Großartig. Grundlagen der Kriegskunst, die sich jederzeit auch auf alltägliche Situationen übertragen lassen. Aufgeschrieben vor 2500 Jahren und immer noch so aktuell wie heutige Werke. Clausewitz und Sun Tzu, Standardwerke sowohl an den Militär- als auch an den Managerakademien dieser Welt.


----------



## Feuerkatze (28. Oktober 2011)

gerade beendet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war auf dem Kindle zum testen. Nette Unterhaltung

daher geht's jetzt wieder weiter mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
*


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieder im Schrank gefunden


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich les jetzt schon seit Monaten an, weil ich nur auf arbeit zum lesen komme und da das buch regelmäßig vergesse. und dennoch kann es super seinen spannungsbogen halten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach kommt die spezialedition von 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder auch mal wieder der dunkle turm zyklus, kommt ganz drauf an wie lang die sich noch zeit mit der verfilmung lassen^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Oktober 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist das dein Ernst ?
Und falls ja: Ist es gut lesbar oder eher umständlich?


----------



## Kamsi (28. Oktober 2011)

tear jerker die haben das projekt gecancelt - zuviel aufwand zu hohe kosten usw ^^

bzw coole arbeit wo man bücher durchlesen kann ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Oktober 2011)

Nope- HBO hat das Projekt nun in Angriff genommen Der dunkle Turm

btt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> tear jerker die haben das projekt gecancelt - zuviel aufwand zu hohe kosten usw ^^
> 
> bzw coole arbeit wo man bücher durchlesen kann ^^



schade, also schonmal keine Kinoverwurstung 
Was die Arbeit betrifft: das ich da die Bücher lese liegt eher daran, dass ich dort von nichts abgelenkt werde, wie dem Internet(auch wenn es da welches gibt, sieht Chef aber nicht so gerne^^)
Natürlich kann man nicht immer lesen, aber wenn die Kartbahn gerade für ein größeres Rennen belegt ist, ist meist keiner oben bei mir an der Bar für nee Weile. Da kann ich dann lesen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad durchgelesen, war teilweise sehr schwierig, aber das Ende hat einen belohnt dann doch dran zu bleiben. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen 

Jetzt geht es weiter mit ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Zwei Frauen gejagt von einem eiskalten Mörderduo
> 
> In einer Polizeistation in Wisconsin geht ein unverständlicher Notruf aus einem einsam gelegenen Ferienhaus ein. Obwohl Brynn McKenzie dienstfrei hat, geht sie der Angelegenheit nach und gelangt als Erste an den Schauplatz eines grausamen Doppelmordes. Beinahe zu spät bemerkt die Polizistin, dass sich außer einer verängstigten Zeugin auch die Täter noch auf dem Grundstück befinden. Und damit beginnt für die beiden ungleichen Frauen eine atemlose Hetzjagd durch die Nacht – ein Albtraum, den sie nur gemeinsam überleben können …


----------



## Ellesmere (17. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Er spielt das älteste Spiel der Welt: Verstecken. Er spielt es mit deinen Kindern. Er gibt dir 45 Stunden, sie zu finden. Doch deine Suche wird ewig dauern. Erst tötet er die Mutter, dann verschleppt er das Kind und gibt dem Vater 45 Stunden Zeit für die Suche. Das ist seine Methode. Nach Ablauf der Frist stirbt das Opfer in seinem Versteck. Doch damit ist das Grauen nicht vorbei: Den aufgefundenen Kinderleichen fehlt jeweils das linke Auge. Bislang hat der „Augensammler“ keine brauchbare Spur hinterlassen. Da meldet sich eine mysteriöse Zeugin: Alina Gregoriev, eine blinde Physiotherapeutin, die behauptet, durch bloße Körperberührungen in die Vergangenheit ihrer Patienten sehen zu können. Und gestern habe sie womöglich den Augensammler behandelt …


----------



## Ellesmere (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Fünf Tage im tiefsten Wald, die nächste Ortschaft kilometerweit entfernt, leben wie im Mittelalter ohne Strom, ohne Handy , normalerweise wäre das nichts für Bastian. Dass er dennoch mitmacht bei dieser Reise in die Vergangenheit, liegt einzig und allein an Sandra.
> Als kurz vor der Abfahrt das Geheimnis um den Spielort gelüftet wird, fällt ein erster Schatten auf das Unternehmen: Das abgelegene Waldstück, in dem das Abenteuer stattfindet, soll verflucht sein.
> Was zunächst niemand ernst nimmt, scheint sich jedoch zu bewahrheiten, denn aus dem harmlosen Live-Rollenspiel wird plötzlich ein tödlicher Wettlauf gegen die Zeit.
> Liegt tatsächlich ein Fluch auf dem Wald?



HAb schon die Hälfte durch und liest sich sehr spannend!


----------



## Minatrix (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Buch das ich zum zweiten Mal lese...

@Reflox: Wie ist das Märchen?

LG Mina


----------



## Zoekia (24. November 2011)

> Amazon.de sagt: Nun erscheint Marklunds zweiter Annika Bengtzon-Krimi Studio 6, der Annika in ihren jungen Jahren zeigt, am Anfang ihrer journalistischen Karrierre in Stockholm. Während ihrer Urlaubsvertretung in der Lokalredaktion des "Abendblatts" wird die Leiche einer jungen Frau auf dem jüdischen Friedhof mitten in Stockholm gefunden. Das Mordopfer Josefine arbeitete in einem Sexclub, dem "Studio 6". Der Mordfall weitet sich schließlich zum Skandal aus, als herauskommt, dass der schwedische Außenminister in den Mordfall verwickelt sein könnte.
> 
> Annika treibt ihre Recherchen hartnäckig voran, doch in der Zeitungsredaktion stößt sie auf wenig Verständnis und Anerkennung. Ständig rennt sie gegen Mauern, kämpft gegen Mobbing, Intrigen und Diskriminierung -- keine schöne Erfahrung! Schließlich sieht Annika sich gezwungen, ihre Recherchen eigenmächtig voranzutreiben. Dabei bringt sie einiges ans Tageslicht: geheime Machenschaften und Intrigen der Medienwelt; alte Geheimdienstdokumente, die mitten im Wahlkampf auftauchen; Politiker, die ihre Rechnung in einem Pornoclub mit öffentlichen Geldern begleichen, etc. Das alles liest sich sehr spannend und ist sorgfältig recherchiert. Gegen Ende nimmt der Roman allerdings eine Wende, die die gesamte Handlung in ein neues Licht rückt. Die Frage, wer hier eigentlich Opfer ist, stellt sich neu. Ob jeder Leser mit diesem Ende glücklich ist, sei dahin gestellt.



Also ich lese gerade von Liza Marklund den schwedischen Krimi Studio 6 und bin echt begeistert! Wer auf Krimis steht und das aus dem hohen Norden, dem könnte dieses Buch wie mir auch gefallen. Allerdings bin ich noch dabei und leider noch nicht fertig, aber die ersten 200 Seiten sind wirklich spannend und interessant geschrieben


----------



## Trôublex (25. November 2011)

zurzeit "Drachenelfen" von Bernhard Hennen(!) (das ist das neue von ihm)
gehört zu den Elfenbüchern und spielt zur Zeit der Drachenkriege. Mit Emerelles Mutter Nandalee
ein Muss für jeden, der die Elfen-Saga schon durch hat 
wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich es relativ langweilig finde bis jetzt^^
andererseits werden dem leser so einge dinge eröffnet, die in den anderen Elfen-Büchern noch unbekannt waren. allein das ists mir wert 

und demnächst : ERAGON: Das Erbe der Macht *sabber* !!! sooo lange drauf gewartet
ps: gibts nur als gebundenes buch bzw. die englische version als taschenbuch


----------



## Alux (25. November 2011)

Grade Stormrage (auf Englisch) und parallel dazu Es geht uns gut von Arno Geiger für die Schule.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. November 2011)

Ich finds echt blöd, dass ich für die Uni so viel lesen muss, dass ich eigentlich gar keine Zeit mehr habe, irgendetwas Richtiges zu lesen. Immerhin muss ich ja noch Zwecks fortlaufender politischer Bildung diverse Boulevard-Magazine konsumieren.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. November 2011)

amazon leseprobe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



teil 1, der name des windes, ist die beste fantasy seit vielen jahren, endlich is teil 2 da 



> Zahlreiche Legenden umranken Kvothe, den berühmt berüchtigtsten Zauberer und Musiker aller Zeiten - Geschichten von Genius, Schönheit und Heldentum sowie Ignoranz, Verrat und abscheulichen Verbrechen.
> Ein eifriger Chronist will das Gespinst aus Lügen und Wahrheit durchdringen und spürt den Zauberer in einem Provinznest auf, wo er in einer Taverne arbeitet und auf das endgültige Vergessen wartet. Nur widerwillig teilt Kvothe seine Erinnerungen. Doch manchmal müssen Helden daran erinnert werden, dass sie Helden sind und gebraucht werden.
> 
> DER NAME DES WINDES ist allen Lesern von High Fantasy uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Insbesondere Fans von Joe Abercrombie, Robin Hobb oder Steven Erikson werden von Patrick Rothfuss begeistert sein. Nicht umsonst erreichte DER NAME DES WINDES als Debütroman einen Top Ten Platz der New York Times Bestsellerliste und heimste etliche Preise und Nominierungen ein. Rothfuss überzeugt mit sprachlichen Qualitäten sowie einer beeindruckenden Vielschichtigkeit und einem Auge fürs Detail, was sich in Charakterdarstellung, Atmosphäre, Setting und Handlungsverlauf widerspiegelt.
> ...



jeder der auf fantasy steht und das noch nicht kennt, omg lesen, jetzt!


----------



## latosa (26. November 2011)

Jenseits von Eden von john Steinbeck


----------



## Sarti (26. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und es ist total genial, der Autor haut da Dinger raus, macht echt Spaß es zu lesen.
Man vergisst dabei  total die Zeit.


----------



## Zonalar (26. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Trilogy, die schon seit Jahren draussen ist. Mein Bruder wollte sie wegwerfen, da habe ich mich entschieden, sie durchzulesen  Gefällt mir sehr, und ich bekomme wieder Bock, Starcraft auszupacken und die Campagne endlich durchzuspielen (Gott is die schwer y.y).


----------



## orkman (26. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und meine unibuecher natuerlich


----------



## Ellesmere (29. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wenn Tote nicht mehr zu erkennen sind, wenn ihr Mörder sie entstellt hat oder nur noch Skelettteile übrig sind, wird Carina Kyreleis gerufen. Die junge Rechtsmedizinerin versteht es wie kaum eine Zweite, den Toten Glanz einzuhauchen und ihnen ihre Gesichter zurückzugeben. Nachdem sie zwei Jahre als Knochen- und Mumienexpertin in Mexiko-Stadt gearbeitet hat, kehrt sie nach Deutschland zurück, um am Münchner Institut für Rechtsmedizin einen Neuanfang zu wagen. Kaum angekommen, steht sie vor ihrem ersten Fall. Ein Killer, der seinen Opfern die Gesichtshaut abzieht, um für immer ihr Antlitz zu bewahren



War schon recht spannend und ein wirklich gelungenes Erstlingswerk, das Lust auf mehr macht.


----------



## vollmi (29. November 2011)

Sarti schrieb:


> [Eragon - Das Erbe der Macht]
> 
> Und es ist total genial, der Autor haut da Dinger raus, macht echt Spaß es zu lesen.
> Man vergisst dabei total die Zeit.



Jup absolute Zustimmung.
Hat ebenfalls den Weg auf mein Kindle gefunden.

mfG René


----------



## Konov (29. November 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> [....]
> und meine unibuecher natuerlich



Hört sich sehr interessant an... überlege es mir zu holen. ^^


----------



## Capparc (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich lese gerade im Büro, meine ganzen E-Mails, die ich bearbeiten muss. 

In dem Sinne ...


----------



## skyline930 (9. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dienstag Physik-LK Klausur, na danke :/


----------



## Noxiel (9. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (9. Dezember 2011)

Stormrage ist fertig gelesen, schon kommt das nächste dran




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Dezember 2011)

@Alux

Und alles nur wegen einem Pferd ^^

@Noxxiel

sehr geniales buch 


Ich lese gerade 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Eine gefrorene Leiche, eine flüchtige Zeugin und ein sadistischer Mörder …
> 
> Ein bronzefarbener BMW auf einem Anlegesteg. Im Kofferraum die nackte, gefrorene Leiche der schönen Anwältin Elaine Goff. Eine Augenzeugin – von Stimmen verfolgt, die sonst keiner hören kann und auf der Flucht vor dem Mörder. Ein Ermittlerteam, das sich auf die Suche nach Mörder und Zeugin macht und dabei auf zu viele potenzielle Täter trifft …
> 
> Der neue Fall für Michael McCabe und Maggie Savage – eine packende Story mit einer überraschenden Wendung!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (17. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Tokio 1951: Das Schicksal der Welt steht auf Messers Schneide. USA und Russland kämpfen mit allen Mitteln um die Vorherrschaft in Asien. Die CIA, die Nikolai Hel inhaftiert und gefoltert hat, macht ihm ein Angebot: Seine Freiheit gegen den Tod des sowjetischen Botschafters in Peking. Getarnt als Waffenhändler gerät Hel in ein tödliches Netz politischer Intrigen und verfolgt dabei ganz eigene Ziele: Rache und den Weg zu Satori, der Erleuchtung.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> In der Dunkelkammer des Bösen rücken wir ganz nah heran an erstaunliche Verbrechen. Wir treffen auf Killer wie Dr. Holmes, den ersten bekannten Serienmörder der USA. 1893 baute dieser Gaskammer, Krematorium und Präparationstische, um Hunderte von Menschen zu foltern und zu töten. Wir widmen uns Vergewaltigern, Nekrophilen, Sadisten, Sexualmördern und anderen Tätern. Wir schauen in ihr Innerstes und wir besuchen sie im Knast. Wir fragen uns: Wie entstehen "Monster"? Gibt es kaltblütige Killer wirklich, oder sind sie Opfer der Umstände? Müssen Täter pädophil sein, um sich an Kindern zu vergehen? Was steckt hinter den Fällen Fritzl und Kampusch, und waren das grausige Ausnahmen?


----------



## sympathisant (13. Januar 2012)

hab mal bei amazon reingeschaut. sieht interessant aus. mal ein bisschen mehr hintergrund, als es die tägliche presse liefert.

zu weihnachten geschenkt bekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mit _Die Känguru Chroniken. Ansichten eines vorlauten Beuteltiers_ ist dem Berliner Kabarettisten Marc-Uwe Kling ein Werk gelungen, das man nur mit zwei Worten beschreiben kann: Unglaublich lustig.

http://www.zs-online...en-beuteltiers/


----------



## Thjodrerir (13. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahrscheinlich hat die Hälfte von euch das Buch schon gelesen, ich jedoch nicht


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2012)

Thjodrerir schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat die Hälfte von euch das Buch schon gelesen, ich jedoch nicht


Jau, aber ne rechte Weile her. Dumbledore stirbt übrigens  Nee quatsch, will Dir nix vorweg nehmen ^^ Aber ich fand, dass das Buch erst dann richtig spannend wird, wenn sie auf Smaug treffen. Davor wars...naja...nicht so spannend ^^


----------



## sympathisant (13. Januar 2012)

Ich fands auch nicht soooo berauschend. Ist eben in erster Linie ein Kinderbuch.


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2012)

Ahja der Film zum Buch soll ja scheinbar dieses Jahr ins Kino kommen, mit zT den gleichen Schauspielern wie aus LOTR (Gandalf beispielsweise). Bin schon sehr drauf gespannt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0k3kHtyoqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Januar 2012)

Ich fand es deutlich besser als Herr der Ringe. Hier passiert wenigstens was und es wird nicht nur gelabert und gelabert und gelabert und gesungen.


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2012)

Höh? Find ich eher umgekehrt, es passiert fast nix abgesehn vom Wald und dort wo sie bei den Drachen sind. In Herr der Ringe ists eigentlich nur der Abschnitt in Bruchtal, der viel Gelabere und Gesang ist und den man eigentlich auch hätte wesentlich kürzer fassen können. Sonst sind die Bücher ja mit Action gespickt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Januar 2012)

In Herr der Ringe zieht sich das Gelaber von der ersten bis zur letzten Seite. Und Action... naja. Wenn eine Szene 50 Seiten umfasst, kann man davon auch nicht mehr sprechen.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2012)

Der Prinz von Homburg wird zur Zeit im Deutsch Lk gelesen. Ein furchtbares Werk! 

Falling Man lesen wir zur Zeit in Englisch. Find ich ganz nett bis jetzt auch auf angemessenen Englischen Niveau geschrieben.

Und privat lese ich grad Faust II - immernoch großartig.


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> In Herr der Ringe zieht sich das Gelaber von der ersten bis zur letzten Seite. Und Action... naja. Wenn eine Szene 50 Seiten umfasst, kann man davon auch nicht mehr sprechen.


Vielleicht wärs besser, wenn Du auf Comics umsteigen würdest, da hat man kaum Gelaber und die Szenen ziehen sich auch nicht so hin... *Kopf schüttel*


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Vielleicht wärs besser, wenn Du auf Comics umsteigen würdest, da hat man kaum Gelaber und die Szenen ziehen sich auch nicht so hin... *Kopf schüttel*



Naja wobei HDR 1 schon an manchen Stellen tödlich langweilig ist. Musste mich da gerade zu durchquälen.


----------



## Deanne (13. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Vielleicht wärs besser, wenn Du auf Comics umsteigen würdest, da hat man kaum Gelaber und die Szenen ziehen sich auch nicht so hin... *Kopf schüttel*



Nur, weil einem HDR zu langatmig ist, muss man noch lange kein Kandidat für kurzweilige Literatur sein. Mich zB. haben die Bücher auch nicht begeistert, trotzdem habe ich andere Klassiker (Krieg und Frieden, Die Buddenbrooks, diverse Werke von Shakespeare, Heine und Poe etc.) verschlungen.

Ich muss jedoch feststellen, dass man sehr oft auf Unverständnis stößt, wenn man zugibt, HDR nicht zu mögen. Bemerkungen der Sorte "Dann lies doch die BILD!" bekommt man da sehr oft zu hören. Dabei sind Geschmäcker doch zum Glück verschieden.


----------



## Legendary (13. Januar 2012)

Mhm...ich finde HdR furchtbar...ich will nicht einmal die Filme sehen. Das ganze Szenario erweckt in mir tiefe Antipathie obwohl ich eigentlich schon ein wenig auf Fantasy und Mittelalter stehe. Vielleicht kams wegen diesem HdR Hype als die Filme damals rauskamen. Ich lese übrigens recht viel aber eher Zeitschriften. Ich hab oft keine Zeit in einem Buch mal mehr als 10-20 Seiten zu lesen und wenn ich da 2-3 Tage später weiterlese hab ich schon lange wieder vergessen um was es vorher ging.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Vielleicht wärs besser, wenn Du auf Comics umsteigen würdest, da hat man kaum Gelaber und die Szenen ziehen sich auch nicht so hin... *Kopf schüttel*



Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich Bücher lese, die mich auch unterhalten. Was interessiert mich das 14. Elbengedicht in einem Buch? Was interessiert mich das 21. Menschenlied? Was kümmern mich ständig neue Personen, die ansich völlig unwichtig sind. Da füllt sich der Kopf nur mit Müll, ohne dass wirklich eine Geschichte erzählt wird. Aus guten Grund hat Jackson im Film einiges gekürzt. Aber ich erlebe es nicht zum ersten mal, dass die pseudo-elitären HDR-Fanboys den Aufstand proben, nur weil man sich zu erwähnen traut, dass einem das Buch zu langweilig ist.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (13. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich Bücher lese, die mich auch unterhalten. Was interessiert mich das 14. Elbengedicht in einem Buch? Was interessiert mich das 21. Menschenlied? Was kümmern mich ständig neue Personen, die ansich völlig unwichtig sind. Da füllt sich der Kopf nur mit Müll, ohne dass wirklich eine Geschichte erzählt wird. Aus guten Grund hat Jackson im Film einiges gekürzt. Aber ich erlebe es nicht zum ersten mal, dass die pseudo-elitären HDR-Fanboys den Aufstand proben, nur weil man sich zu erwähnen traut, dass einem das Buch zu langweilig ist.



Ich find es auch teilweise seeehr langatmig und es gibt nicht wenige in meinem Bekanntenkreis , die behaupten wenn man nicht "Das Silmarillion"gelesen hat, dann kennt man das Tolkien - Universum nicht 
Selbst das Studium der Teppichwanzen ist interessanter, als "Das Silmarillion"...und ja! Da les ich lieber einen Comic ..auf Davatar schiel...


*
*


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Januar 2012)

Naja, gibt ja auch Leute, die in ihrer Freizeit die Rückseite von Tütensuppen lesen. Nichts anderes ist das Silmarillion nämlich.


----------



## Thjodrerir (13. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ahja der Film zum Buch soll ja scheinbar dieses Jahr ins Kino kommen, mit zT den gleichen Schauspielern wie aus LOTR (Gandalf beispielsweise). Bin schon sehr drauf gespannt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0k3kHtyoqc



Freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind darauf


----------



## Thjodrerir (13. Januar 2012)

Ich finde es kommt sehr auf den Leser an, ob es langweilig ist, oder nicht. Für mich persönlich ist es 
sehr interessant, da ich einfach auf sowas stehe, egal ob nur gesungen oder ein Picknick im Düsterwald 
veranstaltet wird


----------



## Chirogue (16. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Januar 2012)

ich lese gerade mal wieder von kim harrison die rachel morgan reihe 

Urban Fantasy


----------



## Zangor (24. Januar 2012)

Der kleine Hobbnix - Adam Roberts
so lach ich sonst nur bei Discworld-Romanen oder Hummeldumm


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2012)

Bücher zum Völkerrecht. Endlich mal spannende Literatur für die Uni.


----------



## Reflox (24. Januar 2012)

Chirogue schrieb:


> [Jugend ohne Gott]



Ich liebe dieses Buch <3

Ich lese gerade "Farm der Tiere" etwa zum 3 mal.


----------



## Trôublex (22. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9-Bücher-Reihe!

Vom Autor von "Die Zwerge"


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Der Prinz von Homburg wird zur Zeit im Deutsch Lk gelesen. Ein furchtbares Werk!



Da war die Iphigenie noch nen Traum gegen wa  ?


----------



## Cloudsbrother (24. Februar 2012)

Frage: "Was lest ihr gerade?"

Antwort: "Diesen Thread!" 

Ne mal im ernst. Die Herr der Ringe Bücher haben es mir mal wieder angetan.


----------



## Namosch1 (25. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr gute buchreihe finde ich (wenn auch etwas durchschaubar)
die komplette reihe habe ich in 3tagen durchgelesen (8bücher bisher)  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch en sehr gutes buch hab ne version von 1950 in nem trödelshop gefunden und für den preis (2euro für 1kg bücher Ö:Ö) konnte ich nicht nein sagen 
zu kurz aber auch teilweise witzig 
(habe erst nach dem filmen mit R.D.Jr angefangen die zu lesen und hör jetzt immer die stimme von Jude Law als erzähler xD)


----------



## Zangor (25. Februar 2012)

Stieg Larsson - Verdammnis


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (25. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich die komplette "Die Zwerge"-Reihe + die beiden Bücher über die Albae von Markus Heitz quasi inhaliert habe, bin ich dummerweise dem Rat eines Freundes gefolgt und hab mir diese Trilogie von Trudi Canavan angeschafft. 
Großer Fehler, denn ich bin kurz davor meine Körperhygiene gegen mehr Lesezeit einzutauschen


----------



## Namosch1 (25. Februar 2012)

» schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja eine sehr gute buchreihe das stimmt

aber ich muss leider sagen, dass mich "Sonea-Die Hüterin"(in gewisserweise ne fortsetzung) 
enttäuscht hat ist eines der wenigen bücher über das ich schon fast alles vergessen habemich aber nicht nochmal damit rumschlagen will
und auch die buchreihe "Das Zeitalter der Fünf" ist eher komisch als gut, ein paar gute ansätze sind dabei (erklärungen etc.)
aber es ist auch teils verwirrend.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sowie "Der letzte Orc" 

da werde ich mich nächste woche nochmals dranhocken
vorallem "Der Letzte Elf" ging mir beim ersten lesen ans herz ( ne schöne und tragische story)

und meine lieblings buchreihe schlechthin(das beste buch der reihe finde ich)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6 bücher die ich bestimmt schon je 20x verschlungen habe und immer wieder sehr gerne lese
da kamen mir sogar zum erstenmal in einem buch die tränen (wenns wer kennt: wenn Borric im Kriegslager im sterben liegt und mit Pug Redet  )

wenn wer eher auf Action steht dem kann ich Matthew Reilly nur empfelen vorallem Ice Station und Showdown

wer gerne Fantasy Action mag von Markus Heitz Sanctum und Ritus(eine reihe) sowie Blutportale recht schnell geschrieben (ka wie ich das erklären soll^^)

wenn es möglich wäre alle bücher die ich habe nochmal neu lesen zu können, dass wär schön


----------



## NoHeroIn (26. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Buch handelt von William, der am anfang ca. 7 Jahre alt ist. Seine Mutter stirbt und sein vater, ein berühmter Bodybuilder, lernt eine neue Frau kennen, die mit ihrer Tochter Lulu sehr bald einzieht. William ist völlig anders als sein vater und seine Brüder, fühlt sich aber sofort zu Lulu hingezogen udn verliebt sich schließlich in sie. Mit 14 fährt sie über die Ferien weg und kommt völlig verändert wieder, verletzt sich selbst und distanziert sich von William.

Es ist wirklich spannend, schön geschrieben und leicht zu lesen. Wie eine Tragikkomödie.


----------



## vollmi (26. Februar 2012)

"Khiray vom Fluss" zum zweiten Mal (auf deutsch, englisch macht mir zum Bücher lesen zu viel Mühe).

Klick mich hart

Erstaunlich dass der Autor das Buch nicht verlegt.

Sozusagen eine Fabel. Aus aufrecht gehenden Tieren im Kampf gegen das Böse (natürlich was denn sonst )

Und nebenbei noch Perry Rhodan Neo 1.
Wollte die Serie schon immer mal anfangen zu lesen. Ich denke bis ende Mai habe ich alle Folgen durch. Also Mai 2030

mfG René


----------



## Klein-Maha (26. Februar 2012)

Jonathan Nasaw - Der Kuss der Schlange



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein psychopathischer Serienmörder mit bipolarer Störung und einigen sehr komplexen Alters (ein brutaler Mörder, ein Vergewaltiger, ein Gentleman, ein Kind uvm.) findet in einer psychatrischen Einrichtung die perfekte Partnerin...

Jonathan Nasaw gibt erstaunlich tiefe Einblicke in die Psyche seiner Täter. Band 4 einer Reihe um den (pensionierten) FBI Agenten Pender, der als schlecht gekleidetster Agent in die Geschichte einging und trotz seines Alters immer noch diversen Serienmördern hinterherrennt... erfolgreich.


----------



## Davatar (29. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich Bücher lese, die mich auch unterhalten. Was interessiert mich das 14. Elbengedicht in einem Buch? Was interessiert mich das 21. Menschenlied? Was kümmern mich ständig neue Personen, die ansich völlig unwichtig sind. Da füllt sich der Kopf nur mit Müll, ohne dass wirklich eine Geschichte erzählt wird. Aus guten Grund hat Jackson im Film einiges gekürzt. Aber ich erlebe es nicht zum ersten mal, dass die pseudo-elitären HDR-Fanboys den Aufstand proben, nur weil man sich zu erwähnen traut, dass einem das Buch zu langweilig ist.





Deanne schrieb:


> Nur, weil einem HDR zu langatmig ist, muss man noch lange kein Kandidat für kurzweilige Literatur sein. Mich zB. haben die Bücher auch nicht begeistert, trotzdem habe ich andere Klassiker (Krieg und Frieden, Die Buddenbrooks, diverse Werke von Shakespeare, Heine und Poe etc.) verschlungen.
> 
> Ich muss jedoch feststellen, dass man sehr oft auf Unverständnis stößt, wenn man zugibt, HDR nicht zu mögen. Bemerkungen der Sorte "Dann lies doch die BILD!" bekommt man da sehr oft zu hören. Dabei sind Geschmäcker doch zum Glück verschieden.


Ich verstehe dass man das Buch als langatmig empfinden kann, da viele Dinge ein Bisschen extrem detailliert beschrieben werden. Manchmal hatte ich auch Mühe damit, wenn da nicht einfach stand "die Wiesen sind saftig und grün", sondern "die Wiesen sind saftig und grün mit einem Grün so frisch, als sei der Morgentau direkt über die Blätter gefahren und hätte das Leben der einzelnen Grasblätter erquikt". Da kann die Lust, weiterzulesen ab und zu schon ein Bisschen vergehn, wenn eine komplette Seite lang die Grünheit des Grases beschrieben wird (Ihr wisst was ich meine  ). Aber die Geschichte selbst ist, abgesehen von Bruchtal, nun echt an keiner Stelle langweilig. Es passiert ausnahmslos immer was. Die meisten Figuren haben ne wichtige Daseinsberechtigung und bei vielen Figuren hätt ich mir auch gewünscht, dass sie im Kinofilm gewesen wären. Ich war übrigens extrem überrascht, dass es der Esel Lutz in den Film geschafft hat, Tom Bombadil aber nicht...aber egal. Worauf ich hinaus will ist: Man kann das Buch durchaus nicht mögen, ist ja schliesslich Geschmackssache. Aber wenn man die Lieder und verschiedenen Figuren als negative Kritikpunkte aufzählt, dann hat man das Buch einfach nicht verstanden. Der Herr der Ringe soll nicht einfach eine Geschichte erzählen, das Buch beschreibt die Welt um die Geschichte herum und die Kultur der Völker. Es ist quasi eine Mischung aus Dokumentation und epischer Geschichte. Die vielen elfischen Textstellen, Lieder und sowas bringen dem Leser das Wesen der Elfen näher und zeigen, dass Elfen nicht einfach nur menschenähnliche Waldbewohner sind, sondern dass sie halt ihre eigenen Eigenschaften haben.
Der Grund, warum die Filme so zusammengeschrumpft wurden und ein Grossteil des Buches fehlt liegt nicht daran, weil die Geschichte in Kinoform zu langatmig wäre, sondern weil einfach 3 Filme à dreieinhalb Stunden die derzeit akzeptierte Grenze der Kinobesucher darstellt. Wäre nämlich das Ganze als Filmversion mit beispielsweise 20 Teilen gedreht worden, hätte die Serie bestimmt genug Anhänger gefunden. Nur wäre dann halt auch das Budget anders ausgefallen. Und das grosse Geld macht man ja eher mit Kinofilmen als mit Serien.
Mit Fanboyismus hat das Ganze nichts zu tun. Es gibt Vieles an dem Buch, das man kritisieren kann, aber die Argumente von Ceiwyn lasse ich in diesem Fall einfach nicht gelten.


----------



## Derulu (29. Februar 2012)

Thomas Raab - Der Metzger muss nachsitzen
danach: 
Thomas Raab - Der Metzger sieht rot
Thomas Raab - Der Metzger geht fremd
Thomas Raab - Der Metzger holt den teufel

Stefan Slupetzky - Der Fall des Lemming
Stefan Slupetzky - Lemmings Himmelfahrt
Stefan Slupetzky - Das Schweigen des Lemming

Alles zur "Inspirationssuche" bzw. "Stilmittelrecherche" österreichischer Gegenwarts - Krimi - Literatur ...Wolf Haas Brenner Romane hab ich alle schon durch^^


----------



## Konov (29. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tolles Türkischlernbuch für Anfänger, macht Spass und Preis ist moderat.
Wusste nicht dass türkisch so eine einfache Sprache ist.

Vielleicht liegts daran, dass ich vor kurzem chinesisch versucht habe, was sich als ausgesprochen schwierig erwiesen hat. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wusste nicht dass türkisch so eine einfache Sprache ist.



Deutschland gangster türkisch ? *duck*


Lese atm die Gerald der Hexer Reihe


----------



## Feuerkatze (29. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich war übrigens extrem überrascht, dass es der Esel Lutz in den Film geschafft hat, Tom Bombadil aber nicht...aber egal.



[/QUOTE]

Lutz war ein Pony *klugscheiss*

Und das es reingekommen ist, war einfach eines der vielen kleinen Details die Jackson gerade für die Buchfans eingebaut hatte. (Schriftbilder, die gesamte Einrichtung von Bilbos Haus etc. ) Und es war einfach machbar. Für den Filmgucker wurde Sam so etwas sentimentaler, es ist ihm aber wurscht ob das Pony Lutz oder Hans heisst. Der Buchfan freut sich. 

Tom Bombadil rauszulassen hat auch damit zu tun, dass er die Geschichte nicht vorantreibt und keinen nennenswerten Einfluss auf die späterern Handlungen nimmt. Gleiches gilt für die Befreiung des Auenlands. Da hat man ja auch im Buch schon das Gefühl. OK, Geschichte ist aus, Ring vernichtet, Aragorn hat seine Liebste abbekommen, Eowyn hat nen netten Kerl, alles Prima. Wieso sind da jetzt noch über 100 Seiten übrig? Sie sind zum Funktionieren der Hauptgeschichte nicht nötig. 


BTT: ich lese derzeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (29. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Deutschland gangster türkisch ? *duck*



ALDA das kann doch jeder! ^^
Wenn schon richtiges Türkisch, wobei es da ja auch viele Varianten gibt, von Tscherkessisch bis kurdisch usw


----------



## NoHeroIn (18. März 2012)

Ich habe heute




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



angefangen. 

Das erste (und zweite) Buch habe ich letztes Jahr gelesen. Ist eine... hm, Liebesgeschichte mit Thriller- und Fantasyelementen. Klingt irgendwie komisch, ich weiß. Murakami ist einer meiner Lieblingsautoren.


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (29. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bevor jetzt jemand rumschreit, dass das alles Humbug ist - das weiß ich auch selber. Aber ich komm aus der Region und finde es erfrischend, mal in einem Roman was über die Heimatstadt zu lesen.


----------



## schneemaus (29. März 2012)

Grade das zweite Buch der Tribute von Panem - Gefährliche Liebe.
Ich weiß, ich bin spät dran, aber ich hab leider noch nie vorher was von den Büchern gehört. Das erste hab ich jedoch in gut zwei Tagen verschlungen und das zweite fesselt mich auch schon ganz schön =)


----------



## Deathstyle (29. März 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Und bevor jetzt jemand rumschreit, dass das alles Humbug ist - das weiß ich auch selber. Aber ich komm aus der Region und finde es erfrischend, mal in einem Roman was über die Heimatstadt zu lesen.



Ich musste googlen um überhaupt zu verstehen das es um diese Himmelsscheibe geht - man, das ist lange her. 

Aja:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (9. Mai 2012)

Bin grad dabei ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.. zu lesen


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich zwischendurch Lust auf leichtere Kost habe (sowohl inhaltlich, als auch die Handlichkeit des Buches betreffend):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein 19. Pratchett und immer noch gut :-)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für 17 euro muss ich einfach mal gucken, was in den büchern steckt. der film zu buch 1 gefiel mir ja ganz gut.

von pratchett hab ich bisher nur die ersten beiden todesbücher gelesen, mal sehn wann ich da wieder zu einem komme


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magdalena82 (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hasse Dich - verlass´ mich nicht.


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Keiner wird dich retten. Keiner wird deine Schreie hören. Jetzt ist der richtige Zeitpunkt. Jetzt wirst du endlich begreifen, was echte Seelenqual ist ... Rick Bentz, Detective vom New Orleans Police Department, zweifelt an seinem Verstand: Gerade hat er seine Ex-Frau Jennifer gesehen &#150; doch die ist seit zwölf Jahren tot! Bald wird klar, dass dies alles zum Plan eines Psychopathen gehört, der Bentz durch einen raffiniert ausgeklügelten Rachefeldzug zu einer Reise in die Vergangenheit zwingen will. Als Bentz' schwangere Frau Olivia spurlos verschwindet, beginnt eine nervenzerreißende Suche, die Bentz um das Liebste in seinem Leben fürchten lässt … »Amoklauf der Extraklasse!« Publishers Weekly



Vom Klappentext her klingen die Geschichten von Lisa Jackson nicht soooo besonders. Aber sie hat einen super Schreibstil, der auch Banalitäten extrem spannend macht! 

edit: Wo ich gerad so hochscrolle...was machen denn deine türkisch Kenntnisse @ Konov?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2012)

Die "Der große Bruderkrieg"-Reihe. 
Die Qualität schwankt zwar von Buch zu Buch, aber mir haben bisher alle aus der Reihe gut gefallen.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2012)

Gestern mit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fertig geworden. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Heute fang ich mit 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (23. Mai 2012)

Magdalena82 schrieb:


> Ich hasse Dich - verlass´ mich nicht.



Gute Besserung .... ... ups?



Wieder rausgekramt, weil noch nicht durch gewesen und aus aktuellem Anlass.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Pflichtlektüre, weil ich mich als Nicht-Buchhalter so elendig schwer mit Bilanzen tu, aber man wollte ja unbedingt nebenbei noch studieren gehen ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (23. Mai 2012)

So gut wie durch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (23. Mai 2012)

Zum kreischen komisch, hatte teilweise 15-Minütige Lachkrämpfe - ich steh eben auf diesen "Barlow-Humor" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die "Der große Bruderkrieg"-Reihe.
> Die Qualität schwankt zwar von Buch zu Buch, aber mir haben bisher alle aus der Reihe gut gefallen.



bin grad beim buch Fulgrim angekommen (nr. 5 der reihe). eines der geilsten nach den ersten 3 überhaupt. eine krankere utopie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ein glück lese ich nur noch und spiele nicht mehr. ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Mai 2012)

nur das die bruderkrieg romane teilweise chronologisch durcheinander sind ^^

satori basiert das auf der serie die romane oder gehts da um die fiktive roman person nikki heat über die castle buch schrieb in staffel 1 ?


----------



## Erynberia (26. Mai 2012)

Ich lese momentan 
- die Buchreihe "Gilde der Jäger" von Nalini Singh

- die Buchreihe "Mortal Instruments" von Cassandra Clare (in englischer Sprache)


----------



## HitotsuSatori (27. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> satori basiert das auf der serie die romane oder gehts da um die fiktive roman person nikki heat über die castle buch schrieb in staffel 1 ?



Ja, darin geht es um Nikki Heat und ihre Ermittlungen. Also tatsächlich stellt es eines der Bücher, die Castle in der Serie schreibt, dar. ^^ Ist recht gut.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich überlege mir, morgen mal Kollegen zu fragen, was die so für Bücher haben und mir entweder was ausleihen oder selbst was holen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juni 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> bin grad beim buch Fulgrim angekommen (nr. 5 der reihe). eines der geilsten nach den ersten 3 überhaupt. eine krankere utopie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ein glück lese ich nur noch und spiele nicht mehr. ^^


Oh ja, 5 war sehr gut, fand ich auch neben 1+2 eines der besten. Freu dich schonmal auf Mechanicum, das ist auch wieder von McNeill und ein gutes Buch^^ .

So, ich hab erstmal Pause vom Warhammer-Universum gemacht und angefangen Metro 2033 zu lesen. Und es ist einfach nur super. Ka, ob das im russischen vll noch besser ist, aber selbst in der dt. Übersetzung ist die
erschaffene Atmosphäre klasse und die Geschichte spannend erzählt. Ich fands auch gut, dass man nicht alles übersetzt hat, wie zB die Stationen, das hätte einfach nicht gepasst. 
Bin mir aber noch unsicher ob ich mir auch den Nachfolger holen soll, die Rezensionen auf Amazon sind da ja eher durchwachsen. :S


----------



## HitotsuSatori (3. Juni 2012)

Palomino12 schrieb:


> Cody McFaden - Ausgelöscht



Das ist sehr gut. Eigentlich sind alle Bücher von Cody McFadyen toll. Er sollte mal wieder ein neues rausbringen. ^^


----------



## orkman (3. Juni 2012)

histologie der niere und danach embryologie der niere ... beides sehr spannend ... popcorn fehlt, sarkasmus aber vorhanden


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Das ist sehr gut. Eigentlich sind alle Bücher von Cody McFadyen toll. Er sollte mal wieder ein neues rausbringen. ^^



Kommt im April 2013 raus.
Die Stille vor dem Tod.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Seine Assistenten sind Maden, Larven und Insekten. Mit ihrer Hilfe kann Mark Benecke Todesumstände von Verbrechensopfern exakt nachweisen. Bis zum Täter ist es dann oft nur noch ein kleiner Schritt. In diesem Buch präsentiert er eine spektakuläre Sammlung von Mordfällen, bei denen die Öffentlichkeit den Atem anhielt. Er rekonstruiert Kapitalverbrechen, trägt Fakten, Indizien und frühere Bewertungen zusammen und bringt mit neuen Informationen Licht in die vertrackten Fälle. Die realen Verbrechen sind so fesselnd und minutiös nacherzählt - eine Mischung aus Information und Unterhaltung, die spannender ist als jeder Krimi!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Es beobachtet. Es lernt. Und es tötet. Auf dem Bildschirm erschien das körnige Videobild eines Mannes. Er nickte müde in die Kamera. «Detective Sebeck. Darf ich mich vorstellen? Ich war Matthew Sobol, zu Lebzeiten Chef von CyberStorm Entertainment.» Sebeck beugte sich vor. «Wie ich sehe, sind Sie mit den Mordfällen Pavlos und Singh befasst. Um Ihnen unnötigen Aufwand zu ersparen, sage ich Ihnen: Ich habe beide ­getötet. Warum, werden Sie bald erfahren. Allerdings haben Sie ein Problem. Sie können mich nicht verhaften. Sie können mich nicht ­aufhalten. Denn ich bin tot.» Seit langem wusste Matthew Sobol, Computergenie und einer der reichsten Männer des Silicon Valley, dass er sterbenskrank ist. Exakt in der Sekunde seines Todes nehmen rund um den Erdball Computer­programme ihre Arbeit auf – zunächst unbemerkt, aber sehr bald schon wird deutlich, dass ein DAEMON unseren gesamten ­digitalisierten Planeten infiziert hat. Ein DAEMON, der herrscht, ein DAEMON, der tötet. Und in einer Welt, in der alle vernetzt sind, kann ihm keiner entkommen.


[/font]


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

Nachdem mir jemand hier im Forum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


empfohlen hatte, las ich daraufhin noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hab mir jetzt noch das dritte Buch gekauft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bücher sind in einem ähnlichen Stil geschrieben wie die derzeit recht berühmten drei Teile von Stieg Larsson. Es geht darin um einen Kriminalkomissar, der alte Fälle neu aufrollt. Die Verbrechen sind in den Büchern oft sehr detailliert beschrieben und grad das erste der drei Bücher musste ich doch zweimal zur Seite legen und ne Woche, zwei, pausieren, weils ein Bisschen heftig war. Davon abgesehen sind sie extrem spannend, die Verschwörungen sind komplex, aber gehen nur soweit, wie sie immernoch als glaubhaft erscheinen können. Die Geschichten sind kaum vorausschaubar, beinhalten aber auch keine plötzlich auftauchenden zusätzlichen Charaktere oder sowas, die die Gesamtgeschichte durcheinander bringen würden (sowas ist ja oft das Problem an Krimis und dann fällt der ganze Spannungsmoment weg).

Also wer auf Krimis steht sollte diese drei Bücher unbedingt lesen - sofern er nicht allzu zart besaitet ist.


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Juni 2012)

Mit dem Stil bin ich aber nicht deiner Meinung! Stig Larsson verrennt sich meiner Meinung nach im 2. und 3. Teil und hatt dabei einen sehr merkwürdigen Stil "entwickelt"... Da ist mir Jussi mit seinen einfachen,klaren Sätzen tausendmal lieber! Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf den Oktober, da kommt der vierte Teil heraus^^ 

ups, btt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Marc Lucas hat ein Problem, und dieses Problem ist ein im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes existentielles. Bei einem Autounfall hat er vor kurzem, seiner Erinnerung nach, durch eigenes Verschulden seine Frau und sein ungeborenes Kind verloren. Und diese Erinnerung versucht er durch das spektakuläre Experiment einer Privatklinik zu verlieren. Aber als Lucas die Klinik wieder verlässt, ohne am Experiment überhaupt teilgenommen zu haben, findet er sich in einem Albtraum wieder. An seiner Wohnung sind die Schlösser und das Türschild ausgewechselt, unter seiner Handynummer meldet sich eine fremde Person, die behauptet, er zu sein. Und dann häufen sich auch noch die Verdachtsmomente, dass seine schwangere Frau noch lebt. Aber: Was ist eigentlich Einbildung, was Erinnerung und was Wirklichkeit? Marc Lucas beginnt, sich der Situation zu stellen &#8211; und kommt einem wahrhaft außergewöhnlichen Komplott auf die Spur...


----------



## vollmi (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hab grad mit Perry Rhodan angefangen. Allerdings mit der NEO Serie und bin jetzt bei Heft 8 als E-Book Version.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss sagen gefällt mir  ich glaub ich muss auch mal die Originale lesen.

mfG René


----------



## Wynn (21. August 2013)

Valkia die Blutige

guter warhammer fantasy roman über die stamme des norden und bissel hintergrundinfos über khorne


----------



## Wolfmania (23. August 2013)

Ah 3 Wochen Urlaub gehabt und 4 Bücher gelesen - erwähnenswert ist hier 
*"Der Afghane"* von Frederick Forsyth --> ein Agent muß sich in Al Kaida einschmuggeln...sehr spannend und realistisch
und
*"Die Versuchung" *von David Baldacci --> einer jungen armen Frau wird ein garantiert Millionengewinn versprochen, sie muß nur alles tun, was ihr jemand sagt...sehr spannend, man will das Buch nicht mehr weglegen !
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&tbo=p&tbm=bks&q=inauthor:"Frederick+Forsyth"


----------



## Rayon (23. August 2013)

Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Feuer und Eis Band1. 




Weiss jemand, ob das zweite auch Deckungsgleich von den Handlungen ist wie die Serie bis Staffel 3? (Hab gehört, dass Buch 1 = Season 1, Buch 2 = Season 2, Buch 3 = 1. Teil Season 3, Buch 4 = 2. Teil Season 3)... weiß jemand, ob das hinkommt?


----------



## Wynn (23. August 2013)

die bücher haben mehr story als die serie


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. August 2013)

Song of Ice and Fire, Clash of Kings


----------



## Alux (24. August 2013)

Rayon schrieb:


> Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Feuer und Eis Band1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lyncht mich sollte ich Unrecht haben aber im Moment siehts so aus:

Season 01=Buch 1
Season 02=Buch 2
Season 03=1. Hälfte Buch 3
Season 04=2. Hälfte Buch 3


----------



## Deanne (24. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat mich einfach interessiert. Liest sich nicht leicht und man muss ein gewisses Maß an Hintergrundwissen mitbringen, aber interessant ist es auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Rayon (24. August 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Lyncht mich sollte ich Unrecht haben aber im Moment siehts so aus:
> 
> Season 01=Buch 1
> Season 02=Buch 2
> ...



Kann auch gut so sein, ich war mir halt nicht sicher ob ich das richtig in Erinnerung behalten habe :-) Das erste Buch habe ich quasi verschlungen, obwohl ich viele Stränge der handlung schon kannte. bin mal gespannt auf das zweite und generell die weiteren :-)


----------



## vollmi (25. August 2013)

Kann mir eigentlich jemand was zu lesen empfehlen aus dem Battletech Universum?

Ich war absolut fasziniert von der Jadefalken Trilogie. Und hab darob dann auch ne Serie aus der Inneren Sphäre. Allerdings weiss ich davon nichtmal mehr den Namen geschweigedenn die HAndlung. So langweilig war das.

mfG René


----------



## Gwynny (26. August 2013)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben Fantasy-Freunde 
Habe eine junge und sehr talentierte deutsche Schriftstellerin entdeckt. Ihr Name ist Pia Hepke und der erste Teil Ihrer Reihe nennt sich "Das Geheimnis des Nebels". 
Ich kann es nur empfehlen, das Lesen[attachment=13348:uploadfromtaptalk1377501313074.jpg] macht Spaß und wird nicht langweilig. Zudem bekommt man gleich eine super Vorstellung von den einzelnen Charaktere. Der 2. Band (das Geheimnis des Feuers) ist auch schon fast draußen. wer gerne einen eigenen Eindruck bekommen möchte kann sich auf FB die Seiten dazu ansehen (unter dem Namen des jeweiligen Buches zu finden). Frischer Wind auf dem Büchermarkt


----------



## HitotsuSatori (30. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe einfach die WoW-Bücher. ^^


----------



## Alux (30. August 2013)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hab ich auch noch ein paar auf meiner To Do List, ich muss demnächst wieder zur Buchhandlung


----------



## Draco1985 (30. August 2013)

Bisher nur als Hörbuch gehört und zur Hälfte in der deutschen Fassung (mit eher... unterdurchschnittlicher Übersetzung) gelesen, hole ich gerade nochmal "Fool Moon" (dt. "Wolfsjagd") nach, den zweiten Band der "Dresden Files".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe den Band als schwächsten der Reihe in Erinnerung, aber ich merke bereits, dass mir einige Details und nette Szenen ganz einfach entfallen waren. Insofern hat sich das erneute Lesen schonmal bezahlt gemacht, der bei Butcher sonst übliche Bonus beim zweiten Durchlesen (durch Entdecken von teilweise ziemlich subtilen Anspielungen) greift ja hier leider weniger.

Allgemein gefällt mir der Stil der Reihe unheimlich, den ich irgendwo mal als "Romane mit der Seele eines Comicbuchs" beschrieben gelesen habe: Die Beschreibungen sind ausführlich bis ausschweifend, die Handlung hat so gut wie keine Hänger oder Füllszenen, für eine Fantasyreihe ungewöhnlich glaubhafte Action, und ist wie erwähnt voll von Anspielungen und Hinweisen deren Sinn sich teilweise erst zehn Bücher später offenbart. Das Setting lebt (ähnlich wie bei The Secret World) von seinem geschickten Verweben von Magie, Mythologie und der Realität einer amerikanischen Großstadt - Urban Fantasy mit deutlicher Betonung auf dem _Urban_.

Daneben liegt auf meinem "To-Do-Stapel" derzeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach dem absolut sadistischen Cliffhanger des Vorgängers "Plagues Of Night" musste das Buch sofort her, aber irgendwie bleibe ich momentan ständig wieder bei DF hängen. Trotzdem, den Typhon Pact-Handlungsstrang will ich nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dafür gefällt er mir bisher einfach zu gut. Die Romane entwickeln sich da IMO allmählich wie bei Star Wars dahingehend, dass sie das Onscreenmaterial in Sachen Qualität und Vielfalt übertreffen. Auch wenn gefühlt aktuell so viele so wundervoll verzahnte Reihen von Trek erscheinen, dass da kein Schwein mit dem Lesen nachkommt...

Kategorie "Ferner Liefen": Die Horus-Heresy-Reihe wollte ich auch ewig mal nachholen, alleine der ganzen Retcons im Hintergrund wegen. Und wenigstens den Yuuzhan-Vong-Krieg, Outbound Flight und Wraith Squadron bei Star Wars. Und den zweiten Band von "Shadow Ops" (ich wusste gar nicht dass "Military Fantasy" als eigenes Genre existiert - Sachen gibt's). Und diverse Fanfictions.

So viel zu lesen, so wenig Zeit...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. September 2013)

Momentan ein paar Fear-Street Bücher, ich habe sie als Kind geliebt, hab letztens eine Handvoll für'n Euro erstanden. 

Wenn es nicht so teuer wäre würde ich mich auch an GoT wagen, was lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach mehr deutsch oder englisch?


----------



## Ogil (6. Oktober 2013)

Grad die 3 Guildwars-Buecher durch. 

Die ersten beiden ("Ghosts of Ascalon" und "Edge of Destiny") lohnen eigentlich nur um ein paar Hintergrundinfos zur Welt, zur Geschichte und zu bekannten Figuren von Guildwars 2 zu bekommen. Als Romane haben sie deutliche Schwaechen und man bekommt oefters mal den Eindruck, dass man da Fanfiction liest und an einem gescheiten Lektorat gespart wurde. Die Handlung selbst ist durchaus episch (grade bei "Edge of Destiny") aber ich hatte beim Lesen immer das Gefuehl, dass man sie besser haette erzaehlen koennen und man insgesamt mehr aus den Buechern rausholen koennte. Was schade ist.

Der dritte Band "Sea of Sorrows" hingegen (von Ree Soesbee) ist sowohl gut geschrieben als auch inhaltlich sehr spannend und durchzogen von unterwarteten Aenderungen. Das Buch erzaehlt die Geschichte von Cobiah Marriner und somit die Geschichte der Neugruendung und des Aufstiegs von Lions Arch nachdem Orr aus den Fluten aufstieg. Auf jeden Fall das Beste der drei Buecher - auch weil man merkt, dass der Autor weiss wie man sein Handwerkszeug einsetzt um die Spannung zu steigern und den Leser zu ueberraschen.


----------



## ridefal (5. Juli 2022)

hab "The Body" von Stephen King gelesen.
Eine Erzählung aus dem Band: "Different Seasons".

da sie mehr als 100 Seiten hat wird sie als Novelle bezeichnet.


----------



## Henry77 (7. November 2022)

Von Stephen King hab ich mich bis jetzt immer ferngehalten. Zu viel Hype um den Autor. Bin aber schon neugierig. Welches Buch eignet sich zum Einstieg am besten?


----------

